# the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?



## sky_sun

hello lover G-SHOCK 
what the new information that say there is g shock all LCD screen and it resisting low temperature and it is have 
WIFI/GPS 3D / BAROMETER /THERMOMETER /THERMOMETER /WIRELESS CHARGING /COMPASS / SOLAR BATTERY / & DIVING MODE showing to 200M deeper ( the right casio diving now show only -80M the max )
they say it out next spring 2018 withe price 800$


----------



## stockae92

Shut up Casio! My money will be yours!!


----------



## SicTransit

Wow - looks like the biggest step for the brand in the past years. 

I hope it works longer than a couple days on a single charge.


----------



## sky_sun




----------



## BadTrainDriver

Give me this on a sweet combi bracelet, and it would be perfect!


----------



## sky_sun

there is 3 new bracelet from Sony releasing before days ago 
they are smarts and working withe any watch 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/wen...asing-new-smart-straps-bracelets-4592453.html


----------



## Eric.S

g-central says it's solar powered with sapphire crystal, wow


SicTransit said:


> I hope it works longer than a couple days on a single charge.


----------



## Odie

This is promising. Seeing what they’ve done with their most recent Protrek watches, I’m not surprised with this update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

Now I am really glad I passed up the current Rangeman, now sell me one!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

If it's efficient enough to have only solar powering the whole watch, it will be the first smart watch I'm interested to buy.


Eric.S said:


> g-central says it's solar powered with sapphire crystal, wow


----------



## MaverickMCS

Eric.S said:


> If it's efficient enough to have only solar powering the whole watch, it will be the first smart watch I'm interested to buy.


On the other thread about the Range, people noted the "wireless charging", so probably won't run just on solar...


----------



## Eric.S

Yeah. Also from the photo it seems it's even bigger than the original Range. Hmm....


MaverickMCS said:


> On the other thread about the Range, people noted the "wireless charging", so probably won't run just on solar...


----------



## Eric.S

Guess I'll have to wait for the Tesla collaboration version then...


MaverickMCS said:


> On the other thread about the Range, people noted the "wireless charging", so probably won't run just on solar...


----------



## Steelerswit

The lugs will break~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Steelerswit said:


> The lugs will break~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Again ? 

;-) So let's wait for generation 3 then


----------



## Steelerswit

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Again ?
> 
> ;-)


I wanted to be the first. You know me, gotta stir the pot~~~~~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## domoon

SicTransit said:


> Wow - looks like the biggest step for the brand in the past years.
> 
> I hope it works longer than a couple days on a single charge.


since it'll have solar+wireless charging, my guess was that it'll self sufficient from solar charge for basic timekeepeng and probably other function, but if u want to use the other power hungry functions in extended time, that's where the charged battery come i guess. 


BadTrainDriver said:


> Give me this on a sweet combi bracelet, and it would be perfect!


THAT is what i've been preaching about the first gen. i LOVE my ranger but the strap... ewh... 


Steelerswit said:


> The lugs will break~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


LMFAO


----------



## Snape315

domoon said:


> since it'll have solar+wireless charging, my guess was that it'll self sufficient from solar charge for basic timekeepeng and probably other function, but if u want to use the other power hungry functions in extended time, that's where the charged battery come i guess.


And THAT will be Awesome!

I've been hoping to for Casio to produce a Smart Watch with Solar Power for the basic watch functionality. This looks like a HUGE step in that right direction.

I'm in!


----------



## Werlyb23

Wow....gotta get that


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Werlyb23 said:


> Wow....gotta get that


That's the spirit


----------



## ccoffin1333

I love it. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

Much as I'd love it to be true, I'd be very confident to state that the information in the OP on this having a diving mode is false. 

For a start, it clearly states 'triple sensor' and there is no way they are removing any of compass, baro/altimiter or temperature from a Rangeman to fit a depth sensor instead.

Looks awesome though, it'll be a must-have.


----------



## cal..45

Still no hint or mention that it features vibe???


cheers


----------



## SicTransit

Eric.S said:


> Guess I'll have to wait for the Tesla collaboration version then...


Actually Tesla is using run-of-the mill 18650 batteries in its products, which is probably not what you want in your watch.


----------



## Steelerswit

cal..45 said:


> Still no hint or mention that it features vibe???
> 
> cheers


it does have a certain "vibe" to it~


----------



## MaverickMCS

Steelerswit said:


> The lugs will break~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


If it happends with the frequency of the 9400 I'm pretty sure we will know, since people will be posting (unlike with other models that use the same lug design).
Pot stirred? :-!



huwp said:


> Much as I'd love it to be true, I'd be very confident to state that the information in the OP on this having a diving mode is false.
> 
> For a start, it clearly states 'triple sensor' and there is no way they are removing any of compass, baro/altimiter or temperature from a Rangeman to fit a depth sensor instead.


One thing I've always wondered...Can't the same sensor for the altimeter be used as a depth meter, maybe with some software compensation? I mean, it does measure pressure under water...


----------



## kcohS-G

The lugs wont break... its a “thick” g-shock... so it means it has better build quality  (the pot is shaken not stirred)


----------



## JusticeG

Thank god this is still a prototype. The solar panel somehow doesn't blend into the overall appearance yet.


----------



## sky_sun

i guess it is good 
The solar panel posting in right position


----------



## ccoffin1333

I think the solar panel looks fine. I bet as they refine it over the next few generations it only get better. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## smokeythebear

Whaaaa!!!!!!

I think it looks good. I've been waiting for features like that. Price point is a bit high but it might be worth it considering the value you get out of it...


----------



## Certified G

MUST HAVE...


----------



## brandon\

cal..45 said:


> Still no hint or mention that it features vibe???
> 
> cheers


Probably not if it's solar. There's already a lot going with it for being solar. But if it has Bluetooth and can be paired with a phone, maybe.


----------



## huwp

MaverickMCS said:


> One thing I've always wondered...Can't the same sensor for the altimeter be used as a depth meter, maybe with some software compensation? I mean, it does measure pressure under water...


You are right that altitude and depth are both inferred from pressure, but the scales of change are so different between the two mediums it would almost certainly be impractical to use one sensor for both jobs. In water, the depth range 0-80m is a pressure range of 1 BAR to 9 BAR, while air pressure changes (roughly) 0.0001 BAR with 1m altitude change - that is five orders of magnitude different.

I would think from an engineering standpoint that it would be much more practical, sensible, cost-effective etc to include two separate sensors rather than to build one that is both robust enough to do depth, and also sensitive enough to do barometric/altitude. The Q1000 Gulfman with a depth sensor would seem to back this up, since it does indeed include separate sensors for depth and altitude (described as 'quad-sensor' in the marketing).  I mean, I'd love to be proven wrong but I doubt it unfortunately.


----------



## MaverickMCS

huwp said:


> You are right that altitude and depth are both inferred from pressure, but the scales of change are so different between the two mediums it would almost certainly be impractical to use one sensor for both jobs. In water, the depth range 0-80m is a pressure range of 1 BAR to 9 BAR, while air pressure changes (roughly) 0.0001 BAR with 1m altitude change - that is five orders of magnitude different.
> 
> I would think from an engineering standpoint that it would be much more practical, sensible, cost-effective etc to include two separate sensors rather than to build one that is both robust enough to do depth, and also sensitive enough to do barometric/altitude. The Q1000 Gulfman with a depth sensor would seem to back this up, since it does indeed include separate sensors for depth and altitude (described as 'quad-sensor' in the marketing).  I mean, I'd love to be proven wrong but I doubt it unfortunately.


Oh...Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Eric.S

the resin bezel looks a last minute snap on to me. The real product better be better looking.


ccoffin1333 said:


> I think the solar panel looks fine. I bet as they refine it over the next few generations it only get better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

i dont thing casio protrek pathfinder gshock go droping 
look to PRG/PAG 240 
from 2002 and it in same price 150/250 USD


----------



## GaryK30

sky_sun said:


> i dont thing casio protrek pathfinder gshock go droping
> look to PRG/PAG 240
> from 2002 and it in same price 150/250 USD


The PRG-240 and PAG-240 were introduced in 2010 according to PacParts.


----------



## Time4Playnow

huwp said:


> You are right that altitude and depth are both inferred from pressure, but the scales of change are so different between the two mediums it would almost certainly be impractical to use one sensor for both jobs. In water, the depth range 0-80m is a pressure range of 1 BAR to 9 BAR, while air pressure changes (roughly) 0.0001 BAR with 1m altitude change - that is five orders of magnitude different.
> 
> I would think from an engineering standpoint that it would be much more practical, sensible, cost-effective etc to include two separate sensors rather than to build one that is both robust enough to do depth, and also sensitive enough to do barometric/altitude. The Q1000 Gulfman with a depth sensor would seem to back this up, since it does indeed include separate sensors for depth and altitude (described as 'quad-sensor' in the marketing).  I mean, I'd love to be proven wrong but I doubt it unfortunately.


So.....they are calling this Rangeman "triple sensor," correct? It does have a depth sensor, right?? Thought I heard or read that somewhere. So the triple sensors are what -- Baro pressure, depth, and temp? Then as with current Protreks, I assume the pressure sensor would also be used for an Altimeter? Then in place of the Bearing sensor used for compass readings on all current triple sensor Gs and Protreks, we'd have the GPS navigation system instead... :think:

If Casio wanted to though, couldn't they allow the GPS tech to function as the altimeter also??? What do you guys think? I guess maybe that's not a great idea, relying on GPS for your altimeter, since GPS can be impacted by the weather - and you want to have the altimeter available when you need it... Plus, it would use a lot of energy.


----------



## sky_sun

YES you right the pag40 is who from 2001 
AND IT STYLE 100 usd


----------



## MaverickMCS

Time4Playnow said:


> If Casio wanted to though, couldn't they allow the GPS tech to function as the altimeter also??? What do you guys think? I guess maybe that's not a great idea, relying on GPS for your altimeter, since GPS can be impacted by the weather - and you want to have the altimeter available when you need it... Plus, it would use a lot of energy.


Wouldn't a weather bad enough to impair a GPS make a pressure based altimeter equally unreliable?


----------



## RITZY_tm

This looks nice .... i would love to have.


----------



## sky_sun

my opinion i think this watch GPS work aspirate if you on it so the triple sensor stay working as before


----------



## Time4Playnow

MaverickMCS said:


> Wouldn't a weather bad enough to impair a GPS make a pressure based altimeter equally unreliable?


Well certainly I'm no expert on this. I'm sure that very bad weather could cause problems for a pressure-based altimeter. But, in my experience it doesn't take much to cause trouble for GPS... Even heavy cloud cover can do it. So I'd think the pressure-based altimeter would probably be preferred over one based on GPS. That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## greo

Definitely a must have watch


----------



## brvheart

Uh oh.....


----------



## GaryK30

sky_sun said:


> YES you right the pag40 is who from 2001
> AND IT STYLE 100 usd


2010.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> So.....they are calling this Rangeman "triple sensor," correct? It does have a depth sensor, right?? Thought I heard or read that somewhere. So the triple sensors are what -- Baro pressure, depth, and temp? Then as with current Protreks, I assume the pressure sensor would also be used for an Altimeter? Then in place of the Bearing sensor used for compass readings on all current triple sensor Gs and Protreks, we'd have the GPS navigation system instead... :think:
> 
> If Casio wanted to though, couldn't they allow the GPS tech to function as the altimeter also??? What do you guys think? I guess maybe that's not a great idea, relying on GPS for your altimeter, since GPS can be impacted by the weather - and you want to have the altimeter available when you need it... Plus, it would use a lot of energy.


My understanding is that the accuracy of a GPS elevation is dependent on the quality of the underlying map data -- basically digital topo maps. Sometimes this works well, other times not so much. I think keithy talked about this either on f17 or f296.


----------



## GaryK30

Here is keithy's post about GPS altimeters.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/newbie-question-about-altimeter-watches-3548138-2.html#post33539114


----------



## grinch_actual

I was under the impression the triple sensor is the same as the current Rangeman. Compass/Thermometer
Altimeter/Barometer. Why would the Rangeman have a depth gauge? The triple sensor is still avaible as a alternative/backup in case of GPS system failure. A redundant system that can use solar power only.


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> I was under the impression the triple sensor is the same as the current Rangeman. Compass/Thermometer
> Altimeter/Barometer. Why would the Rangeman have a depth gauge? The triple sensor is still avaible as a alternative/backup in case of GPS system failure. A redundant system that can use solar power only.


It doesn't really make sense that it would. I can't find any reference to that - maybe I saw that in a dream! :-d Nevermind.


----------



## Rocat

The true test will be if Queen6 pops back in and says he'll buy one. Then I'll be impressed with this watch. 

About now all the Casio rookies are scratching their heads saying, "Who is Queen6?"

Until then, I'll keep my PRG-270 thank you very much.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rocat said:


> The true test will be if Queen6 pops back in and says he'll buy one. Then I'll be impressed with this watch.
> 
> About now all the Casio rookies are scratching their heads saying, "Who is Queen6?"
> 
> Until then, I'll keep my PRG-270 thank you very much.


I Don't know him too well tbh. and I'm not a rookie at all  Anyway Queen6 or not ill be going for it most certainly


----------



## frhoads

Me too. Can't wait.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> I Don't know him too well tbh. and I'm not a rookie at all  Anyway Queen6 or not ill be going for it most certainly


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> The true test will be if Queen6 pops back in and says he'll buy one. Then I'll be impressed with this watch.
> 
> About now all the Casio rookies are scratching their heads saying, "Who is Queen6?"
> 
> Until then, I'll keep my PRG-270 thank you very much.


So, somehow Queen6 has attained such a status here that you base your impressions of a watch off of his? :-s In effect, he is your barometer of whether a watch is any good or not?? :-d:-d

Okay. Well, no disrespect meant to Queen6. But I'll probably end up getting one whether he does or not. Eh, make that 'definitely' end up getting one. ;-):-d


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> So, somehow Queen6 has attained such a status here that you base your impressions of a watch off of his? :-s In effect, he is your barometer of whether a watch is any good or not?? :-d:-d
> 
> Okay. Well, no disrespect meant to Queen6. But I'll probably end up getting one whether he does or not. Eh, make that 'definitely' end up getting one. ;-):-d


I imagine that even if you buy one and don't like it, you will have no problem flipping it. I have a feeling that these will be in demand for quite awhile.

What I'm looking forward to seeing is the different colorways that will be available.


----------



## cal..45

brandon\ said:


> Probably not if it's solar. There's already a lot going with it for being solar. But if it has Bluetooth and can be paired with a phone, maybe.


Make no mistake, solar will be on this watch nothing more than an alibi, a back up at best. The main power source will be the charging device via USB or magnetic induction or whatever. Casio better make this Rangeman vibration capable, because if they do not, they will very quick realize that they created a dead end. At 800$ the established GPS watch companiws have a very safe and strong market presence and customers have very different requirements than customers who have interest in a simple G-Shock or Protrek for that matter. Suunto learned it the hard way, that a missing vibration feature of the earlier Ambit models turned their customers directly to their biggest competitor - Garmin. I chose a Fenix 3 over a Suunto for that very reason as well, a vibration alarm for a fully featured sports/navigation/ABC watch is mandatory, once you encountered the absolute usefulness, there is no way back or without it.

cheers


----------



## t minus

$800? Ouch....for the cost,value, and technology ratio offered I'll pass. It is a different kind of G, but one for which I have no real use.


----------



## sky_sun

i see it not expensive if you comparing it withe frogman watches they are 1100 EURO 
and if you see other watches from casio there IS somes for 2500 EURO 
for me WATCH OVER 300 USD IS EXPENSIVE ..but you guys from usa and europ 800 USD is no thing it is half what you tack in a month


----------



## Time4Playnow

I keep seeing posts about this "$800" price. As we all know, that's retail, and very few if any of us would actually pay retail price for this watch.

Around $600 or mid-to-upper $500s is more likely. That's a more realistic street price. ;-) I say that because the Mudmaster's retail price is $750, and we know what it sells for.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> I keep seeing posts about this "$800" price. As we all know, that's retail, and very few if any of us would actually pay retail price for this watch.
> 
> Around $600 or mid-to-upper $500s is more likely. That's a more realistic street price. ;-) I say that because the Mudmaster's retail price is $750, and we know what it sells for.


But it will still likely be about three times as much as the cheapest of the current Rangeman models, so out of my price range. Nevertheless, I'll be very interested to see what the owners think about the new Rangeman when it's released.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

Let's pretend some of us live in a world where we have families and those said families are priority #1, ie : groceries, mortgage, car payments, bills, kids activities etc etc etc. Then that $800 "no thing" seem rather like an expensive thing, plus I'm Canadian so it's even more expensive.



sky_sun said:


> i see it not expensive if you comparing it withe frogman watches they are 1100 EURO
> and if you see other watches from casio there IS somes for 2500 EURO
> for me WATCH OVER 300 USD IS EXPENSIVE ..but you guys from usa and europ 800 USD is no thing it is half what you tack in a month


----------



## grinch_actual

What are the child labor laws like in Canada? Put those kids too work, bring in some extra income. Or sell them. I think that's legal in Canada.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

grinch_actual said:


> What are the child labor laws like in Canada? Put those kids too work, bring in some extra income. Or sell them. I think that's legal in Canada.


lol


----------



## sky_sun

hahaha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> I keep seeing posts about this "$800" price. As we all know, that's retail, and very few if any of us would actually pay retail price for this watch.
> 
> Around $600 or mid-to-upper $500s is more likely. That's a more realistic street price. ;-) I say that because the Mudmaster's retail price is $750, and we know what it sells for.


Spot on T4P yes if you want it quick & fast right after the release, you gotta pay for the exclusivity a premium I guess but if you can wait ( 3,6,9 months or even longer ) then everything will be back to normal and surely below 800 USD.


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Spot on T4P yes if you want it quick & fast right after the release, you gotta pay for the exclusivity a premium I guess but if you can wait ( 3,6,9 months or even longer ) then everything will be back to normal and surely below 800 USD.


----------



## watchw

Can you sync the time via GPS or just navigate?


----------



## Wetrudgeon

From the photos, it appears that this model addresses one of our two gripes against g's: the digits are a bit small and difficult to read on most current models. Our other gripe remains: most of the "upscale" g's, including this one, are very large.

We look forward to the intro of this Rangeman and will likely own one.

We trudge on.


----------



## CC

Design needs a bit of refinement imo, more curves over sharp edges. 
Also the usable part of the face looks way too small.


----------



## John_Frederick

So I was close to buying a Mudmaster and then this poped up on the radar... I'll definitely be waiting to hear more about this new model.

- I love the larger, crisper, cleaner display. It's a time keeping device first and foremost and so I find the basic display very refreshing... Time and date, Boom! Push a button if you need something else.

- I seriously hope the basic functions can be run indefinitely from only the battery + solar power... I don't want to have to recharge the watch just to keep it telling time.

- I'm intrigued to know how the ceramic case back feels against skin... I'm betting it will stick less and feel "warmer" than stainless.

- Is it Spring yet!?


----------



## Scout

Not really casios problem if some of us can’t afford the asking price.


----------



## copperjohn

Does it only come in negative display?


----------



## RossL

If it requires charging on a regular basis I'm out. I have a phone for that. If not, I'm in!


----------



## Everdying

hmm the display looks quite similar to the WSD-F20.
but seeing as this hopefully is not android wear, should hopefully extend its battery life significantly...
as it is, the F20 has a month long battery life in watch mode.
of cos, in GPS mode it shouldnt last for more than a day which is on par with most other watches out there.

also has a proper wireless charging solution, so thankfully one doesnt have to rely on the slow-ass solar charging every day.

but i really dont see the price of this dropping much from its $800 SRP for quite a while...cos the WSD-F20 came out 8 months ago and it still hasnt dropped much in price from its initial $500 SRP...zzz.


----------



## John_Frederick

RossL said:


> If it requires charging on a regular basis I'm out. I have a phone for that. If not, I'm in!


Exactly. If heavy GPS/BT use requires recharging I'm cool with that... Can't expect less with current battery tech. But if normal everyday use requires it I'm not interested.


----------



## Claven2

Why does the dial have hour indices like an analogue watch? Silly design feature, they should ditch those.


----------



## John_Frederick

Claven2 said:


> Why does the dial have hour indices like an analogue watch? Silly design feature, they should ditch those.


Well there's only 8 of them so it would make a rather awkward analog dial, lol. Perhaps they are directional indices for the compass?


----------



## ccm123

Love that new display.


----------



## fcasoli

Do not kill me, but this watch is terrible! How can I prefer this one to Fenix 5X, or Suunto... How?


----------



## John_Frederick

fcasoli said:


> Do not kill me, but this watch is terrible! How can I prefer this one to Fenix 5X, or Suunto... How?


By changing your mind? :-d


----------



## fcasoli

John_Frederick said:


> By changing your mind? :-d


Maybe changing this project until in time.
Mudmaster machined in front and with a display on the top, without style... I hope to be wrong but last watches are not interesting for me, GPW-2000, GWN-Q1000 and Rangeman 2018...


----------



## GregNYC

I hope it has GPS + R/C + Bluetooth.
I hope it is Tough Solar.
I hope is isn't a daily-charging battery drain.
I hope the LCD display is visible in summer sunlight, unlike my iPhone screen.
If all these things come to pass, then *I'm in*!!!


----------



## lvt

The watch is big enough to make me look dump with my small wrist


----------



## cal..45

Scout said:


> Not really casios problem if some of us can't afford the asking price.


Right, but Casios problem if people won't afford because of design and better alternatives.

cheers


----------



## M-Shock

I'm looking forward to a premium digital counterpart to my GPW-2000. This is a must buy for me in 2018.


----------



## Time4Playnow

M-Shock said:


> I'm looking forward to a premium digital counterpart to my GPW-2000. This is a must buy for me in 2018.


You mean - other than the GWF-D1000? ;-)


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> You mean - other than the GWF-D1000? ;-)


Was about to post 'Buy a Froggy then'.


----------



## Camguy

The display on that is awesome. My Rangeman is one of the least legible watches I own, and that spinny subdial thing is ludicrous...impossible to read the information it duplicates digitally. However, one of the reasons I didn't get a Pro Trek or a Garmin is the have to be charged. If this one has to be, then it's not for me.

BTW, the triple sensor is barometer/thermometer (can't have the former without the latter), compass, and altimeter (which is basically a function of the barometer).

The altimeter does _n__ot _work as a depth gauge. I was snorkeling with my Ranger once, and about ten feet down the altimeter told me I was 1,800 feet underwater!


----------



## GaryK30

Camguy said:


> The display on that is awesome. My Rangeman is one of the least legible watches I own, and that spinny subdial thing is ludicrous...impossible to read the information it duplicates digitally. However, one of the reasons I didn't get a Pro Trek or a Garmin is the have to be charged. If this one has to be, then it's not for me.


Most Pro Trek models are solar charged. The PRW-3000/3100 or 3500/3510 are good alternatives to the original Rangeman. The time digits and compass indicator are much larger on these Pro Treks than on the Rangeman.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

copperjohn said:


> Does it only come in negative display?


Most smart watches are capable of displaying both positive and negative, as well as both digital and analog faces. As all these are just different graphics, which the newer display and processor technology are able to render. It's very different from the classic passive LCD we know of.

However, it's not sure yet for the GPR-B1000 as Casio has not disclosed more pictures of its display. Also keep in mind that the more graphics capability, the more power it uses! So it's not sure, whether Casio has opted to use a basic monochrome display on the GPR-B1000 for conserving power. Or whether if it's using the same type of display as in WSD-F10 or WSD-F20.


----------



## John_Frederick

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Most smart watches are capable of displaying both positive and negative, as well as both digital and analog faces. As all these are just different graphics, which the newer display and processor technology are able to render. It's very different from the classic passive LCD we know of.
> 
> However, it's not sure yet for the GPR-B1000 as Casio has not disclosed more pictures of its display. Also keep in mind that the more graphics capability, the more power it uses! So it's not sure, whether Casio has opted to use a basic monochrome display on the GPR-B1000 for conserving power. Or whether if it's using the same type of display as in WSD-F10 or WSD-F20.


With absolutely zero actual knowledge of what I speak I'm going to proceed anyway...

1. It would seem to me that a negative display, as shown on the prototype, would require more power than a positive one as the display must darken out a lot more pixels to cover the background.

2. I don't see how different display options would use more power versus only one option... It only uses one display at a time. What it would reduce is programming space as this would require more software to run those options.


----------



## Snoweagle

When I first saw the pictures, I was speechless!! I feel like replacing all my Gs and just stick to this one!


----------



## JoeHS

I think Casio should not design an outdoor watch with smart access crown on it , as we know , you can not to use that crown while the watch is wet or you will kill your watch , but in the field , it is very high possibility to get wet from the rain ........or even your sweat , so if a lot of functions in this watch has to be accessed through that crown ,and if you need to use some function but your watch is wet , for outdoor usage this condition could be a big issue ,it is possible that most of time this watch would become useless but just a timepiece , so I think I would not going to buy this watch


----------



## Eric.S

hmmm...


John_Frederick said:


> With absolutely zero actual knowledge of what I speak I'm going to proceed anyway...
> 
> 1. It would seem to me that a negative display, as shown on the prototype, would require more power than a positive one as the display must darken out a lot more pixels to cover the background.
> 
> 2. I don't see how different display options would use more power versus only one option... It only uses one display at a time. What it would reduce is programming space as this would require more software to run those options.


----------



## John_Frederick

JoeHS said:


> I think Casio should not design an outdoor watch with smart access crown on it , as we know , you can not to use that crown while the watch is wet or you will kill your watch , but in the field , it is very high possibility to get wet from the rain ........or even your sweat , so if a lot of functions in this watch has to be accessed through that crown ,and if you need to use some function but your watch is wet , for outdoor usage this condition could be a big issue ,it is possible that most of time this watch would become useless but just a timepiece , so I think I would not going to buy this watch


It seems to me that the Mudmaster has more than proven the Smart Crown to be reliable in the field. And we don't even really know much about this model yet... I'm going to actually wait for more information from Casio before I decide anything. The crown may not even unscrew... It might only rotate and push.


----------



## domoon

Camguy said:


> BTW, the triple sensor is barometer/thermometer (can't have the former without the latter), compass, and altimeter (which is basically a function of the barometer).
> 
> The altimeter does _n__ot _work as a depth gauge. I was snorkeling with my Ranger once, and about ten feet down the altimeter told me I was 1,800 feet underwater!


the triple sensor is barometer, thermometer and compass. barometer and thermometer is independent to each other, while altimeter is the one that's the side function of barometer.


----------



## sky_sun

THE VEDIO FROM CASIO I GUESS


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

John_Frederick said:


> 2. I don't see how different display options would use more power versus only one option... It only uses one display at a time. What it would reduce is programming space as this would require more software to run those options.


I was not talking about the number of display options, I was talking about the graphics capability. In another word, the quality of the display. The more colors and more resolutions of the display will require more power to run, both for the display itself and the processor for graphics rendering.



John_Frederick said:


> 1. It would seem to me that a negative display, as shown on the prototype, would require more power than a positive one as the display must darken out a lot more pixels to cover the background.


Usually a black pixel means a pixel that's been turned off. Hence, it's not using any power. Casio is a very efficiency minded watch designer, you can see that from their solar atomic watch designs. This GPR-B1000 most likely will not be an exception, so it's likely using the most energy efficient design for the display. If black pixels actually use more power, Casio likely will not be using it. But like I said, we don't know yet, and yet to be confirmed when it's released.



John_Frederick said:


> With absolutely zero actual knowledge of what I speak I'm going to proceed anyway...


Trust me, this forum here has plenty of knowledgeable people! :-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

JoeHS said:


> I think Casio should not design an outdoor watch with smart access crown on it , as we know , you can not to use that crown while the watch is wet or you will kill your watch , but in the field , it is very high possibility to get wet from the rain ........or even your sweat , so if a lot of functions in this watch has to be accessed through that crown ,and if you need to use some function but your watch is wet , for outdoor usage this condition could be a big issue ,it is possible that most of time this watch would become useless but just a timepiece , so I think I would not going to buy this watch


It's most likely a turn nob (possible also can be pressed) for menu selection purpose. But still it could be not as ideal for water resistance (like you mentioned above) and not convenient for use with gloves.

There's another long thread which we discussed about this watch, including the aspects of the turn knob and wireless charging. If anyone interested to read: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/update-rangeman-4563609-16.html

To add: I think the most important aspect for the GPR-B1000 we need to see is the required recharging frequency. It's a decisive factor for many of the traditional G-Shock fans here. If it requires to be recharged too frequently, especially when using GPS and Bluetooth apps, then it will likely turn away a lot of people here. All other factors are minor compare to this.


----------



## John_Frederick

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I was not talking about the number of display options, I was talking about the graphics capability. In another word, the quality of the display. The more colors and more resolutions of the display will require more power to run, both for the display itself and the processor for graphics rendering.
> 
> Usually a black pixel means a pixel that's been turned off. Hence, it's not using any power. Casio is a very efficiency minded watch designer, you can see that from their solar atomic watch designs. This GPR-B1000 most likely will not be an exception, so it's likely using the most energy efficient design for the display. If black pixels actually use more power, Casio likely will not be using it. But like I said, we don't know yet, and yet to be confirmed when it's released.
> 
> Trust me, this forum here has plenty of knowledgeable people! :-!


Gotcha... Good stuff.

And Yes, this forum is Filled with people who know their bidness... That's why I included that disclaimer, so everyone understood that I knew I was Not one of them, lol.


----------



## John_Frederick

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To add: I think the most important aspect for the GPR-B1000 we need to see is the required recharging frequency. It's a decisive factor for many of the traditional G-Shock fans here. If it requires to be recharged too frequently, especially when using GPS and Bluetooth apps, then it will likely turn away a lot of people here. All other factors are minor compare to this.


Totally agree with this as well.... The when/if/how of the recharging question is the #1 issue.


----------



## watchw

Is the case made out of steel?


----------



## grinch_actual

watchw said:


> Is the case made out of steel?


Stop with your inane questions.


----------



## watchw

Knowing if the case is made of steel or resin is "inane"
Ok...


----------



## grinch_actual

watchw said:


> Knowing if the case is made of steel or resin is "inane"
> Ok...


All you do is ask questions that can be quickly solved by a Google search. Figure it out yourself.


----------



## ryan93civic

Oops


----------



## John_Frederick

grinch_actual said:


> All you do is ask questions that can be quickly solved by a Google search. Figure it out yourself.


In his defense, unless there is more information available besides the g-central article and video, the answer to his question has not been revealed.
A ceramic case back has been mentioned, but that is all I am aware of. If there is more information available please let me know as my version of Google is being quite stingy with these links.


----------



## grinch_actual

John_Frederick said:


> In his defense, unless there is more information available besides the g-central article and video, the answer to his question has not been revealed.
> A ceramic case back has been mentioned, but that is all I am aware of. If there is more information available please let me know as my version of Google is being quite stingy with these links.


You are completely right. However, watchw has no actual interest in the watch. He just likes attention. He has a hard enough time settling on a square.


----------



## watchw

Going by Your pointless aggressive attitude... you're the only one here who's seeking attention. 
Anyways, if you don't have anything nice or useful to say, spare me your comments.


grinch_actual said:


> You are completely right. However, watchw has no actual interest in the watch. He just likes attention. He has a hard enough time settling on a square.


----------



## JoeHS

John_Frederick said:


> It seems to me that the Mudmaster has more than proven the Smart Crown to be reliable in the field. And we don't even really know much about this model yet... I'm going to actually wait for more information from Casio before I decide anything. The crown may not even unscrew... It might only rotate and push.


you are right ,but according to the photo , there is triangle mark right next to the crown in the bezel , so I think the crown can be unscrewed and pressed , I am expecting triple sensor G shock with GPS capability for long time , but I had very bad experience with my GWN-1000 because of the crown , it makes me can not to use timer in most of time , so water resistance capability is important to me , if this drawback still exist in new model of G-Shock , it does effect the decision I will make in the future , like you , I will wait for more information from Casio too and then decide going to buy it or not


----------



## John_Frederick

Any guesses if this Rangeman will have wings like the Mudmaster? I studied the video but couldn't decide if they were absent, molded into the strap, or there but hidden in the shadows.


----------



## sky_sun

i can not edite the thead ?? any way update ....new photo and info from Japaneses pages 








Black GPR-B 1000-1








Khaki's GPR-B1000-1B.









Casio Computer announced on January 10 the world's first "RANGEMAN (Range Man)" product, the world's first solar assist, a connected watch "GPR-B1000" to cooperate with smartphones equipped with GPS navigation functions. The corresponding smartphone is Android 6.0 or later, iOS 10 or later. The color is developed in two colors, black (GPR - B 1000 - 1) and khaki (GPR - B 1000 - 1 B). Price, release date is unpublished at the present time.





















oh yaya the back ???









By adopting G-SHOCK's first ceramic material behind the case of GPR-B1000, it is compatible with wireless charging. Because it has a shape enclosing the case body, it is expected to be hard to come off

Toughness structure to withstand harsh environments　Adopted G-SHOCK's first ceramic back cover. Accordingly, it corresponds to wireless charging, and receives GPS radio waves with high sensitivity. Dustproof, mud resistant mat resist structure and impact resistant structure are adopted, low temperature specification up to -20 degrees, carbon fiber insert band, sapphire glass windshield, 20 atmospheric pressure waterproof etc, assumed for use in harsh conditions RANGEMAN It seems like a specification. The size is 60.3 × 57.7 × thickness 20.2 mm, the mass is about 142 g.
Acquire position information from GPS satellite, display current position and direction of destination　By acquiring position information from GPS satellites, the GPR - B 1000 displays the directions of the current location and the destination on the route in real time. Also, with the backtrack function, by using the outward route information stored when you want to return to the departure point, the route to the original point is displayed by displaying the direction.








In addition, it can memorize logs and point information (latitude / longitude, altitude, temperature etc.) of the route that passed.


----------



## sky_sun

im upset now because missing MULTIBAND 6 and DIVING MODE
I would like using multiband not always gps 
so no buying it untile maybe they adding this option in generation 2


----------



## domoon

sky_sun said:


> i can not edite the thead ?? any way update ....new photo and info from Japaneses pages
> View attachment 12793985
> 
> 
> Black GPR-B 1000-1
> 
> View attachment 12793993
> 
> Khaki's GPR-B1000-1B.
> 
> View attachment 12793995
> 
> 
> Casio Computer announced on January 10 the world's first "RANGEMAN (Range Man)" product, the world's first solar assist, a connected watch "GPR-B1000" to cooperate with smartphones equipped with GPS navigation functions. The corresponding smartphone is Android 6.0 or later, iOS 10 or later. The color is developed in two colors, black (GPR - B 1000 - 1) and khaki (GPR - B 1000 - 1 B). Price, release date is unpublished at the present time.
> 
> View attachment 12794007
> View attachment 12794009
> View attachment 12794011
> 
> 
> oh yaya the back ???
> 
> View attachment 12794025
> 
> 
> By adopting G-SHOCK's first ceramic material behind the case of GPR-B1000, it is compatible with wireless charging. Because it has a shape enclosing the case body, it is expected to be hard to come off
> 
> *Toughness structure to withstand harsh environments*
> 
> Adopted G-SHOCK's first ceramic back cover. Accordingly, it corresponds to wireless charging, and receives GPS radio waves with high sensitivity. Dustproof, mud resistant mat resist structure and impact resistant structure are adopted, low temperature specification up to -20 degrees, carbon fiber insert band, sapphire glass windshield, 20 atmospheric pressure waterproof etc, assumed for use in harsh conditions RANGEMAN It seems like a specification. The size is 60.3 × 57.7 × thickness 20.2 mm, the mass is about 142 g.
> *Acquire position information from GPS satellite, display current position and direction of destination*
> 
> By acquiring position information from GPS satellites, the GPR - B 1000 displays the directions of the current location and the destination on the route in real time. Also, with the backtrack function, by using the outward route information stored when you want to return to the departure point, the route to the original point is displayed by displaying the direction.
> View attachment 12794037
> 
> 
> In addition, it can memorize logs and point information (latitude / longitude, altitude, temperature etc.) of the route that passed.
> 
> View attachment 12794041


nice update. will there be positive display later? also the red thing is the "wireless" charger i suppose?



sky_sun said:


> im upset now because missing MULTIBAND 6 and DIVING MODE
> I would like using multiband not always gps
> so no buying it untile maybe they adding this option in generation 2


why would it need multiband if it's already connected to GPS where it could also collect time and date data from satellite? it'll be redundant feature. also rangeman is not a diving watch, it's usually touted as outdoor hiking watch. hence the barometer and altimeter. for diving u're expected to get frogman isntead


----------



## stockae92

GPS signal does not contain information about DST. If the watch needs to adjust to DST time, it needs either Bluetooth (cell phone signal) or atomic signal.


----------



## atlety

[QUOTE = sky_sun; 44977913] ahora estoy molesto porque me faltan MULTIBAND 6 y DIVING MODE. 
Me gustaría usar multibanda, no siempre gps, 
así que no lo compre, quizás agreguen esta opción en la generación 2 [/ QUOTE]

hopefully
hopefully


----------



## GaryK30

stockae92 said:


> GPS signal does not contain information about DST. If the watch needs to adjust to DST time, it needs either Bluetooth (cell phone signal) or atomic signal.


It says, "auto summer time (DST) switching" in the specs in the first post of this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-new-2018-a-4610595.html

I'm not sure what method they are using to achieve this, or if it's limited to Bluetooth sync only.


----------



## Everdying

hmm, no screwback.
i guess that puts to rest the notion of it having a stainless steel case.


----------



## Time4Playnow

stockae92 said:


> GPS signal does not contain information about DST. If the watch needs to adjust to DST time, it needs either Bluetooth (cell phone signal) or atomic signal.


Or, internally stored info that gives the watch what it needs. (like the GPW-1000) But of course, that could get out-dated.


----------



## copperjohn

Dadgummit. Every time I come to this thread I like it more. I'll prolly get one. You can expect to find me on Piowa's (sp?) "GPR B1000, who's got one?" thread.


----------



## lvt

Can I play Tetris on this watch?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

lvt said:


> Can I play Tetris on this watch?


no, but it better have at least v1.0 of snake otherwise its going in the bin


----------



## domoon

how the caseback looks, from a facebook post.


----------



## ocddave

Tried that module number, but no manual yet....LOL ;-)



domoon said:


> how the caseback looks, from a facebook post.
> View attachment 12795225


----------



## Miklos86

soulbridgemedia said:


> no, but it better have at least v1.0 of snake otherwise its going in the bin


Oh, you can play with any snakes with this watch on.


----------



## casiofool

I WANT THIS NOW


----------



## sky_sun

THE OFFICIAL VIDEO FOR RANGMAN GPR-B1000 AMAZING WATCH GREY COLOR


----------



## sky_sun

THE watch back it is difference between the design and the photo from Facebook ?? 
the real one missing charging plug place ? and there is no 3 support


----------



## ocddave

I am assuming wireless charging, but who knows.



sky_sun said:


> THE watch back it is difference between the design and the photo from Facebook ??
> the real one missing charging plug place ? and there is no 3 support


----------



## domoon

sky_sun said:


> THE watch back it is difference between the design and the photo from Facebook ??
> the real one missing charging plug place ? and there is no 3 support
> View attachment 12795431


looks like that red thingy is the wireless charging plat. just like when u charge your phone on wireless charger, the charger where u put your phone on still needs wire to power.
u can charge the watch wirelessly, but the charger still needs wire to power it up


----------



## sky_sun

this is the wireless charging and the watch charging by this way ?? that mean the watch working only withe this ?


----------



## Drummer1

I love my current Rangeman and it is my favorite of all my G-Shocks! I would absolutely love to buy this new Rangeman this Spring, but I can't see forking out $800.00 for any watch. I will have to pass on this one unless it comes down on it's price after a few years.


----------



## sky_sun

THE WATCH BIGGER


----------



## sky_sun

and here thge real video on hands


----------



## John_Frederick

sky_sun said:


> and here thge real video on hands


Wow... The crown dial looks very user friendly, as well as the menu layout.


----------



## SicTransit

The companion app interface looks like it would be horrible in a daily use. There is really zero need to see the watch animated on the screen when you’re trying to set it up. 
Casio, stick to the mobile OS interface guidelines, please.


----------



## Fergfour

Yes it’s big but plenty of folks like that look. It’s $800 but there are many Casios that are much more expensive. As another poster mentioned in this or one of the other threads on the same watch (would be nice to merge them), at least Casio is evolving/experimenting instead of just making a new resin color.


----------



## sky_sun

yes there is sames have watches 10K and 20K EURO and those expensive watches do only tik tak tik tac and no other function the beck light and they have not >>> then they said 800 usd for watch have multi function it is so expensive lol ( it is just my opinion idk how others how they think and every one have hes opinion )
about resin color im sure there is in japan local market



Fergfour said:


> Yes it's big but plenty of folks like that look. It's $800 but there are many Casios that are much more expensive. As another poster mentioned in this or one of the other threads on the same watch (would be nice to merge them), at least Casio is evolving/experimenting instead of just making a new resin color.


----------



## sky_sun

other video on ces2018 casio 
the guy he using Italian he show all watches and the amazing gshock camera it is look like the new rangman


----------



## GaryK30

sky_sun said:


> other video on ces2018 casio
> the guy he using Italian he show all watches and the amazing gshock camera it is look like the new rangman


Google thinks it's Indonesian, not Italian.


----------



## huwp

Surely this has to be named: "The RangeBeast"


----------



## John_Frederick

huwp said:


> Surely this has to be named: "The RangeBeast"


Or RangeMonster


----------



## Eric.S

Indonesia...


sky_sun said:


> other video on ces2018 casio
> the guy he using *Italian* he show all watches and the amazing gshock camera it is look like the new rangman


----------



## LastStarfighter

As a Garmin Fenix 3 wearer having shelved my original Rangeman permenantly (gave it to my son), I’m interested in if this one can display notifications from the phone and allows you to set up alarms for just say weekday mornings. You get used to these things and although the Fenix is pretty tough I’d really like to have that ultimate durability of a G-Shock back.

Everything else about this watch sounds spot on but we have no real clarity on these two points yet unless anyone knows something I don’t.


----------



## Eric.S

I never really understand the need to display notifications from phone on your watch - Cant you just look at your phone? If phone is not at hand, then what's the point of displaying notifications but cannot check details?



LastStarfighter said:


> As a Garmin Fenix 3 wearer having shelved my original Rangeman permenantly (gave it to my son), I'm interested in if this one can display notifications from the phone and allows you to set up alarms for just say weekday mornings. You get used to these things and although the Fenix is pretty tough I'd really like to have that ultimate durability of a G-Shock back.
> 
> Everything else about this watch sounds spot on but we have no real clarity on these two points yet unless anyone knows something I don't.


----------



## stockae92

Eric.S said:


> I never really understand the need to display notifications from phone on your watch - Cant you just look at your phone? If phone is not at hand, then what's the point of displaying notifications but cannot check details?


I for one really like having notification on my wrist.

Some, if not most, of the times, I would leave my phone on my desk at home or at the office and I would be away from my desk, sometimes in another room. I would totally miss call or text msg in those cases. Having the phone at least let me know who called or texted would be very helpful so that I don't have to check my phone to see if I have messages every time I go back to my desk.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Does the watch give GPS coordinates in multiple formats (Lat/Long, UTM, etc.)? Can the user switch map datum? What about declination adjustments?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LastStarfighter

When you're in a meeting or in the pool or otherwise can't get to your phone it's nice to be able to read the full notification on your wrist. You get the full notification on a watch like the Fenix 3 so there's no need to check further details on your phone. You get a text message or a tweet you're set to get notifications on, you can read the whole thing on a smartwatch. Not just a buzz to notify you there's a notification as maybe some other watches do.



Eric.S said:


> I never really understand the need to display notifications from phone on your watch - Cant you just look at your phone? If phone is not at hand, then what's the point of displaying notifications but cannot check details?


----------



## Eric.S

Looking at the new Range prototype screen, I doubt it would have the capability of showing full details of email/msg, not good ones anyway.


LastStarfighter said:


> When you're in a meeting or in the pool or otherwise can't get to your phone it's nice to be able to read the full notification on your wrist. You get the full notification on a watch like the Fenix 3 so there's no need to check further details on your phone. You get a text message or a tweet you're set to get notifications on, you can read the whole thing on a smartwatch. Not just a buzz to notify you there's a notification as maybe some other watches do.


----------



## sky_sun

and this show chaarging the watch


----------



## sky_sun

now after i see this last video 
the watch its self have no usb c plugin ?
must you always have in pocket the wireless charger ??
if some one he want charging the watch direct by usb charger he can not


----------



## CC

Yes you obviously need the adapter or it wouldn't be there.


----------



## GaryK30

sky_sun said:


> now after i see this last video
> the watch its self have no usb c plugin ?
> must you always have in pocket the wireless charger ??
> if some one he want charging the watch direct by usb charger he can not


Using inductive charging eliminates the need for an electrical port on the watch itself. One reason they may have done this is to improve the water resistance of the watch.


----------



## sky_sun

is it work withe any smartphone adapter ??
but tell me this watch can not set in its back


----------



## John_Frederick

sky_sun said:


> now after i see this last video
> the watch its self have no usb c plugin ?
> must you always have in pocket the wireless charger ??
> if some one he want charging the watch direct by usb charger he can not


How is this a problem? Do you see yourself needing to charge your watch during a quick trip to the store?
The watch will not need charging unless you use it for extended time in GPS mode. The timekeeping features will not require USB charging being fully supported by the solar panel.


----------



## Worker

Ordering opportunity??

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-casio-shock-wave-ceptor-gpr-b1000-1er-rangeman-p-91184.html

Credit to timeseeker


----------



## cal..45

Hardscrabbler said:


> Does the watch give GPS coordinates in multiple formats (Lat/Long, UTM, etc.)? Can the user switch map datum? What about declination adjustments?


I don't think so, though I'm not really sure yet. One thing seems to be sure so far - the absence of a vibration alarm. If that is really the case, Casio made about the biggest of all possible mistakes. The vibe alarm on my Garmin is essential, no as a matter of fact it is IMPERATIVE.

cheers


----------



## ccoffin1333

Here is a good video talking about the watch in English.






Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## LastStarfighter

As a fellow Garmin wearer I have to agree with that assessment. Having silent alerts that only you are aware of is one of those things you kind of take for granted when you have it but I imagine trying to live without it would be very difficult, again for notifications in meetings, or other areas where cellphone ringtones wouldn't be appreciated.



cal..45 said:


> I don't think so, though I'm not really sure yet. One thing seems to be sure so far - the absence of a vibration alarm. If that is really the case, Casio made about the biggest of all possible mistakes. The vibe alarm on my Garmin is essential, no as a matter of fact it is IMPERATIVE.
> 
> cheers


----------



## SgtPepper

cal..45 said:


> The vibe alarm on my Garmin is essential, no as a matter of fact it is IMPERATIVE.
> 
> cheers


How strong is it compared to the Timex T49851?


----------



## WES51

I think silent alerts and phone notifications are a great idea. At least as long as you have just a few per day. When your schedule and your corresponding notifications get busy, those wrist alerts may become old quickly.

E.g. look at the iPhone. It does not even have a notification LED like some Android (or BlackBerry) devices and no one seems to care. Smartphone addicts (which these days describes most people) seem to check their phones every few minutes regardless.


----------



## SgtPepper

WES51 said:


> Smartphone addicts (which these days describes most people) seem to check their phones every few minutes regardless.


German users an average of 88 times a day. ;-) I do not belong to it. ;-)


----------



## sky_sun

and this is new video on ces 2018 some one from casio explained about new rangmen and protrek


----------



## sky_sun

and this


----------



## cal..45

SgtPepper said:


> How strong is it compared to the Timex T49851?


This is not easy to answer, since it is very different. While the Timex makes seven single bursts, the Garmin make doublle bursts like a GD-350 but at a bit slower rate. From a pure feeling of strenght, I would say they are about the same as the W-736H. The very big differnce is the one minute duration of the Garmin, while it happend occasionally that I missed vibe alarms with the Timex's and Casios, during physical activities, this never happend with the Garmin, sometimes longer is just better, lol.

cheers


----------



## cal..45

WES51 said:


> I think silent alerts and phone notifications are a great idea. At least as long as you have just a few per day. When your schedule and your corresponding notifications get busy, those wrist alerts may become old quickly.
> 
> E.g. look at the iPhone. It does not even have a notification LED like some Android (or BlackBerry) devices and no one seems to care. Smartphone addicts (which these days describes most people) seem to check their phones every few minutes regardless.


While the Garmin has the ability to show incoming messages via bluetooth and also offers wifi, I have never used this stuff, since I got mine, I simply have no interest in it. Also it is not seldom that I don't even carry a cellphone, the "must be permanent reachable at any time" nonsense is something I got rid of years ago. You even won't find me on fb, twitter, instagram or such, heck I refuse to date to have a whats crap account. My Fenix was purchased for two purposes, primary to record my runs and sport activities (I am an avid runner, about 70km per week and I do a lot of physical workout to stay in shape and be prepared - you know why;-) ). Not always but quite often I listen to music while running/doing workout over in-ears headset and my trusted old mp3 player and here becomes the vibe alarm very handy. I can set any running distance I wish for a short vibe reminder, usually it vibrates every 1.5 kilometers to remind me drinking water for instance.

About the notification LED on smartphones respectively the lack of such: with apps like "NO LED" (I know for Android, don't know about Apple) they became quite obsolete, still nice to have but no longer necessary.

cheers


----------



## sky_sun

official releasing at march and not April as they said before


----------



## sky_sun

i didnt understand why the time is not correct 
is it this setting time by gps that is mean give same time same minute and same second exactly ?


----------



## sky_sun

finally website gshock japan they post the new rangmen today 
RANGEMAN - ???? - G-SHOCK - CASIO


----------



## Scout

sky_sun said:


> i didnt understand why the time is not correct
> is it this setting time by gps that is mean give same time same minute and same second exactly ?
> View attachment 12808603


maybe they are stickers to simulate the display on those demos


----------



## WES51

Scout said:


> maybe they are stickers to simulate the display on those demos


LOL, but who would print two different kind of stickers and why?


----------



## Scout

WES51 said:


> LOL, but who would print two different kind of stickers and why?


Heck if I know, but I see them display stickers on watches all the time like on Garmins and such at REI. Just a guess.


----------



## sky_sun

I NEVER SEEN BEFORE stickers not same lol 
it is not stickers look to this photo 9:24 then 9:27 













WES51 said:


> LOL, but who would print two different kind of stickers and why?





Scout said:


> Heck if I know, but I see them display stickers on watches all the time like on Garmins and such at REI. Just a guess.


----------



## sky_sun

that what say a journalist about the watch 
In terms of design, we didn't think a watch could get any larger than Casio's ProTrek WSD-F20 Android Wear smartwatch, but we were clearly wrong. The G-Shock GPR-B1000-1 is the biggest watch we've ever put on our wrist. It's absurd - but clearly Casio knows its G-Shock customer, and chunky is what they want.


----------



## sky_sun

whos have this big bra


----------



## GregNYC

I’m definitely going for it. I put off my purchase of the GPS MRG to get this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stan54

Hi,

I believe this watch can be a very useful watch provided that :


The autonomous of the timekeeping is preserved regardless of using the GPS
The accuracy and the rendering of the GPS are the same or better as Suunto or Garmin
The GPS (hardware & software) is preserved from the next 3-4 years coming upgrades (at least).

Cheers.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GregNYC said:


> I'm definitely going for it. I put off my purchase of the GPS MRG to get this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Rangeman looks great, I definitely plan to get one. That said though......I have many large, chunky, super-terrific Master of Gs. BUT, there is only one MR-G!! :-! (okay, technically that's not true as there are many different models and versions of the MRG now - but that's not the point :-d) My point is that the MR-G is on another level altogether. If I were you, I'd get the MRG FIRST - then get the Rangeman later once prices have dropped a bit. ;-) But, do what makes you happy.


----------



## GregNYC

I agree, that MRG is on another level for sure. I've seen it up close at the G-Shock Boutique. Way better visual interface than the black plastic GravityMaster. Everything is clear and crisp and legible. But in the last few weeks I actually lost some enthusiasm for it....


----------



## sky_sun

FINALLY THE NEW RANGMAN ANNOUNCED YESTERDAY OFFICIAL IN JAPAN FOR 100000 YEN 
UNDER NAME GPR-B1000-1JR AND GPR-B1000-1 BJR
 ON March 9
​and on the box *[Accessory] Wireless charger, USB cable*​








https://g-shock.jp/special/gpr-b1000/


----------



## Fergfour

More than 800 USD it seems


----------



## CC

I thought $800 was confirmed?
More than $900 on a converter.


----------



## sky_sun

yes it is more then 800 usd 
but you didnt see that they go announced it as LIMITED EDITION the watch name finishing by JR 
and jr in japan means limited edition for this why it is more then 800



Fergfour said:


> More than 800 USD it seems





CollectorCol said:


> I thought $800 was confirmed?
> More than $900 on a converter.


----------



## Time4Playnow

That post below makes it look like Casio might not be including the wireless charger with the watch. Wonder if that's true? It would be a bad move if they don't include it... 

Anybody learn anything more on that from the Japanese site?


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> I think it's BS that Casio is not including the wireless charger and USB cable with the watch. I mean c'mon -- for $800+??? Those are necessary to fully use the GPS features of the watch - not as if they are a "nice to have."
> 
> If those are expensive, I'm going to be very, very unhappy with that.


That is the first I heard of this. If wireless charger is not included, then I'am out. Just on principle alone. %[email protected]# THAT!


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> That is the first I heard of this. If wireless charger is not included, then I'am out. Just on principle alone. %[email protected]# THAT!


I guess we should probably find this out for sure grinch before we both freak out. It just looked that way to me from the Rangeman post listing it as an "accessory" - but maybe I assumed wrong... Don't know.

Let's wait and see..


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> I guess we should probably find this out for sure grinch before we both freak out. It just looked that way to me from the Rangeman post listing it as an "accessory" - but maybe I assumed wrong... Don't know.
> 
> Let's wait and see..


I don't see any mention of *sold separately* or anything of the like. Plus it is not like the adapter will work with any of their other watches in the current line up.


----------



## fcasoli

The price is aligned, to the market, Garmin, top Suunto, and compared with Master of, but I'm sure some months later will drop around 650 USD.
The look is ambiguous for me, not typical G-Shock, not typical smartwatch, not sport watch... I don't find interest...
The time is the best justice!


----------



## sky_sun

the protrek WSD-F20 after a year did they drop the price ?? and the prg 240 after 8 years did they drop the price >>
so you style thing they drop the price ?


----------



## stockae92

Wireless charger is included

"[付属品] ワイヤレス充電器、USBケーブル"

"付属品" = included item

"ワイヤレス充電器" = wireless charger

"USBケーブル" = USB cable


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

English web page with specifications, if no one posts this yet.

RANGEMAN - G-SHOCK - CASIO

From the specs, it does have horizontally compensated compass. So it's likely using the enhanced V3 sensors, which are used in the PRW7000 and GWNQ1000.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

This description below in the specs lead me to believe while the Induction Charger and USB cable is included, the AC adapter that plugs into the wall is not included. But AC to USB A chargers are fairly common and cheap, plus you can always plug it into your laptop directly for charging.



> Power Source: Solar powered system (solar-charging system), charging system compatible with wireless chargers (requires device with Type-A USB terminal)











We all saw the top of the wireless induction charger, here's how it looks on the bottom (contact side to watch) from another site.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^also most ppl have some form of usb charger in their house because of their phone. 
then new mini nintendo consoles didnt come with a power pack either, just a usb cable.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

soulbridgemedia said:


> ^also most ppl have some form of usb charger in their house because of their phone.
> then new mini nintendo consoles didnt come with a power pack either, just a usb cable.


I can understand why Casio's not including the wall plugs, given how many different wall plugs standards in the world. ;-) It would be too costly to include an international wall plugs kit, or have to package the watch differently based on geographic location of sales. Better to stop after including the proprietary induction charger and the USB cable, that way it's the same packaging to the whole world. Let the buyer figure out the proper way to plug it in, as long as it's compatible with USB Type A interface. USB Type A is everywhere these days. You can plug it into your PC, power bank, or any compatible AC adapter.


----------



## cal..45

@WG

I agree, a wall power plug nowadays is rather counter productive and unnecessary. Pretty much any electrical portable device can be charged via micro USB these days. For outdoor use it is smarter to invest a few bucks in a powerbank and/or solar panel and for home I use exclusively 5 port USB charger hubs by Anker for years.


cheers


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

cal..45 said:


> I agree, a wall power plug nowadays is rather counter productive and unnecessary. Pretty much any electrical portable device can be charged via micro USB these days. For outdoor use it is smarter to invest a few bucks in a powerbank and/or *solar panel* and for home I use exclusively 5 port USB charger hubs by Anker for years.


Interesting thought... so you have a solar watch with its own solar panel, then you plug it in to an even bigger solar panel for charging, would that make it Double Solar? :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

So I already bought the black one...I just have to wait for the release lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So I already bought the black one...I just have to wait for the release lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well done


----------



## sky_sun

HELLO 
look this video from casio the time between 1;19 to 1;22 
the lady look like she using touchpad ?


----------



## Everdying

sky_sun said:


> HELLO
> look this video from casio the time between 1;19 to 1;22
> the lady look like she using touchpad ?


rotating the crown.


----------



## sky_sun

thankyou


----------



## cal..45

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Interesting thought... so you have a solar watch with its own solar panel, then you plug it in to an even bigger solar panel for charging, would that make it Double Solar? :-d


Lol, yeah nice thoughts ;-)

But seriously, a portable solar panel is a great thing - at least during summer time. A good one will output 2-3 ampere and it will charge a smartphone or a tablet in a significant short time. Using such a device for charging a Rangeman 2 is a bliss, with an (estimated) battery capacity of 250-350mah, you can charge up the watch in less than an hour, assuming the watch will accept high output respectively input ampere charges.

cheers


----------



## sky_sun

crazy question 
is any one have names or photos for rangeman gpr-b1000 disigner team idont think Kikuo Ibe who design it 
and the name of the man in the publicity


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

sky_sun said:


> crazy question
> is any one have names or photos for rangeman gpr-b1000 disigner team idont think Kikuo Ibe who design it
> and the name of the man in the publicity


Kikuo didn't get his recognition until 15 or 20 years later, after the 1st release of G-Shock in 1983. It wasn't selling well initially, and it was often laughed at by internal management, according to reflections from the original members of the Project Team Tough. Obviously, since then G-Shock was proven a huge commercial success, so there were/are most likely many teams of people working on the designs and the electronics engineering. Likely no single person or team can claim credits for any single product.

Also, for a product this new, whoever worked on it internally would most definitely regarded as business secret. Unless you work in there, or have a good reason why Casio should reveal that info to you, it's unlikely you will obtain info like that. Not just for Casio, but it's true for other companies as well.


----------



## sky_sun

from g-central page 
Congratulations to G-Shock Rangeman owner Doug Pederson and the Philadelphia Eagles for a spectacular Super Bowl LII victory!


----------



## Devil13

Yeay on the watch - Boo on the game


----------



## bulbanator

So I just made an account but I've been a longtime lurker...

I am really really keen on this watch, I love the aesthetic of it and will actually use it's functions for hunting/fishing trips, however... I have a couple of concerns which I think a few of you are overlooking. I doesn't say anywhere that the 'START' and 'GOAL' points are able to be created WITHOUT a smartphone. 

If you read all of the descriptions, it just shows how you have to 'tap' on the screen of your smart phone to create routes. I'm a bit worries that there is some wordsmithing going on on Casio's behalf because so far it seems really unclear. It just talks about the GOAL destination when on the topic of GPS.

If the watch is unable to simply begin GPS tracking and then 'trackback' to where I started without a phone, then I'm out. As much as I want to buy it, I have a Suunto that doesn't need a smartphone.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Time4Playnow

bulbanator said:


> So I just made an account but I've been a longtime lurker...
> 
> I am really really keen on this watch, I love the aesthetic of it and will actually use it's functions for hunting/fishing trips, however... I have a couple of concerns which I think a few of you are overlooking. I doesn't say anywhere that the 'START' and 'GOAL' points are able to be created WITHOUT a smartphone.
> 
> If you read all of the descriptions, it just shows how you have to 'tap' on the screen of your smart phone to create routes. I'm a bit worries that there is some wordsmithing going on on Casio's behalf because so far it seems really unclear. It just talks about the GOAL destination when on the topic of GPS.
> 
> If the watch is unable to simply begin GPS tracking and then 'trackback' to where I started without a phone, then I'm out. As much as I want to buy it, I have a Suunto that doesn't need a smartphone.
> 
> What does everyone think?


I think you're probably right, in that the "start" and "goal" marks cannot be created without using a phone. I have not looked into that closely though as it's not a huge concern of mine.

But, I feel sure that it can do GPS tracking from where you are, and then do trackback, without a phone. Otherwise, the GPS Nav feature would be pretty worthless, IMO. This is the main reason I'd want the GPS Nav on this watch.


----------



## sky_sun

befor a days ago i dicade to contact direct GSHOCK japan 
and ask theme my crazy question about MULTOBAND 6 lol
i got the answer from theme 
and as i understand frome those replay they look like they go stop manufacturing multiband6 in futer watches


----------



## Odie

bulbanator said:


> So I just made an account but I've been a longtime lurker...
> 
> I am really really keen on this watch, I love the aesthetic of it and will actually use it's functions for hunting/fishing trips, however... I have a couple of concerns which I think a few of you are overlooking. I doesn't say anywhere that the 'START' and 'GOAL' points are able to be created WITHOUT a smartphone.
> 
> If you read all of the descriptions, it just shows how you have to 'tap' on the screen of your smart phone to create routes. I'm a bit worries that there is some wordsmithing going on on Casio's behalf because so far it seems really unclear. It just talks about the GOAL destination when on the topic of GPS.
> 
> If the watch is unable to simply begin GPS tracking and then 'trackback' to where I started without a phone, then I'm out. As much as I want to buy it, I have a Suunto that doesn't need a smartphone.
> 
> What does everyone think?


I think the watch will be a bit more autonomous when it comes to Navigating.


----------



## SicTransit

Seems like they are not going to put multiband into their GPS watches because it wouldn’t make a lick of sense.


----------



## Time4Playnow

SicTransit said:


> Seems like they are not going to put multiband into their GPS watches because it wouldn't make a lick of sense.


And yet....they touted the GPW-1000 as "the world's first" GPS/Radio hybrid... And also advertised the MRG-G1000s as GPS/Radio hybrids. ;-)

I guess they feel now that they've "been there, done that." But really, if they are using Bluetooth plus GPS, I think that's enough redundancy. Not much need for Multiband with that setup.


----------



## GregNYC

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

This week I reserved a GPR-B1000-1B (green strap) model at the NYC boutique. They were given a demo of some sort, and were able to confirm that the displays were the same on both models, the -1B and the -1. I had thought that one of them might be a blue display, the other black. But that was just something I wondered after seeing lots of photos and videos. I wanted a black display. So I reserved the -1B.

Their ETA is late March/early April.


----------



## Dan3612

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

^I know that model, looks great


----------



## sky_sun

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

i remember u told me you go buy it do you do that >
do you have sone photo for ur watch ?


----------



## sky_sun

there is no new photo since ces 2018


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

So does that mean autorepeat/ seconds-programmable timers will make a return? 
This looks like a pretty sweet upgrade if coordinates can be done sans phone etc.


----------



## randb

I am curious to know if Casio is likely to bring the solar assisted GPS setup to the Protrek line given the WSD-F20 already exists (pretty useless in my opinion). I sure hope so. I can imagine a larger screen and smaller case size. I see this as having a far better battery solution than the WSD-F20. What do you folks think?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

I think that I hope that transparent solar panels will soon find their way into our watches. I also hope that Casio will be a pioneer in that technology.


----------



## sky_sun

but we dont know if this gps can show you your speed ?? directly on the watch


----------



## bulbanator

So if the watch is $800US, what will it be on the grey market if we go but what other models have retailed for in the shop vs. grey market? 

I'm so excited for this watch. I have to stop refreshing pages and looking for new information. Also, what is the general procedure when casio release a watch? Are they drop fed out AROUND release day? Or is there like an official date and as soon as that date hits, there are watches everywhere? 

Thanks.


----------



## ccoffin1333

sky_sun said:


> there is no new photo since ces 2018


Here is a new photo. This is from a guy thst I follow on Instagram.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

randb said:


> I am curious to know if Casio is likely to bring the solar assisted GPS setup to the Protrek line given the WSD-F20 already exists (pretty useless in my opinion). I sure hope so. I can imagine a larger screen and smaller case size. I see this as having a far better battery solution than the WSD-F20. What do you folks think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


from what i saw with Casio, the module will eventually make it's way to protrek line. usually with sleeker design too!


----------



## Time4Playnow

bulbanator said:


> So if the watch is $800US, what will it be on the grey market if we go but what other models have retailed for in the shop vs. grey market?
> 
> I'm so excited for this watch. I have to stop refreshing pages and looking for new information. Also, what is the general procedure when casio release a watch? Are they drop fed out AROUND release day? Or is there like an official date and as soon as that date hits, there are watches everywhere?
> 
> Thanks.


I typically buy new models of Gs from Japan directly, so I can only speak for what happens there, and only then from my own experiences. Yes there is an official release DATE, at least in Japan. Sometimes you can pre-order with a seller, and they will get the watch on the release date and ship it out right away. I suppose there might be sellers who could even get them slightly before the release date, but I've never had that happen personally. I've pre-ordered a number of times for a new model, directly with a Rakuten seller. Typically I'll have it in my hands in less than a week from the official Japan release date. And that date is typically before the U.S. receives the watch for sale. I did that with the Rangeman when it first came out in 2013, with the Mudmaster, and others. _Sometimes_ if you place a "pre-order" and pay before the watch is officially released, you'll get a better price. (depends on the seller) Once it's released, if you buy right away, you'll probably pay a premium for that privilege.

As for grey market price, I think that kinda depends on how well they sell. Also on whether or not they are exported for sale to the U.S. right away or not. I've noticed that some watches sold only in Japan initially seem to keep their prices rather high. Then once they are exported to the U.S. and hit the grey market sellers there, prices drop a bit.

But if you're looking for a comparison, the best might be the Mudmaster. (GWG-1000) Its retail is $750 in the U.S., yet versions frequently sell new for around $500 or even sometimes the mid to upper $400s. I'm hoping to see the new Rangeman sell for around $550-600. Even that is a lot, but considering the new tech and that it's a brand new model, it's probably reasonable.

This will probably be one time that I don't buy a new model that I'm interested in right away. I'll have a lot of other expenses in the near future, so I'll probably wait till later in the year. Hopefully prices will have dropped a bit by then!


----------



## kubr1ck

This beauty is destined to steal the title of "Beast" from the GPW-1000 once it's released, as these awesome promo photos from Casio Japan's site can attest. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> This beauty is destined to steal the title of "Beast" from the GPW-1000 once it's released, as these awesome promo photos from Casio Japan's site can attest. b-)
> 
> View attachment 12888305
> 
> 
> View attachment 12888307
> 
> 
> View attachment 12888309
> 
> 
> View attachment 12888311


Awesome kubr1ck


----------



## sky_sun

THANKYOU 










ccoffin1333 said:


> Here is a new photo. This is from a guy thst I follow on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

domoon said:


> from what i saw with Casio, the module will eventually make it's way to protrek line. usually with sleeker design too!


That's what I'm hoping.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookDawgg

ccoffin1333 said:


> Here is a new photo. This is from a guy thst I follow on Instagram.


Yeeesh, it looks so massive in that shot. His suit sleeve probably bunches up halfway to the elbow!

(And seriously - wearing with a suit?)


----------



## SgtPepper

Since today for 799 euros in the German program:










https://www.g-shock.eu/de/uhren/master-of-g/gpr-b1000-1er/


----------



## bulbanator

"Navigation system
With the help of the app coordinates for destinations as well as intermediate stops can be determined. The clock then determines its own position as well as that of the defined target coordinates via GPS and displays the navigation on the display."

I' am starting to worry that the watch requires the pairing with a smartphone for the GPS to work. I can live with needing a smart phone to set destinations etc but I want to know that if its just me and the watch in the wild, I can keep track of where I've started from and track back there via the watch... So far everything is pointing to the watch needing a smartphone.

This would effectively make the watch a dual-screen for the GPS app... which is pointless really.


----------



## sky_sun

800 euro 
the best thing buying it from usa for 800 usd qnd you save 150 euro


----------



## Servus

+20% import tax, it remains almost the same.


----------



## sky_sun

yes i know that in europ but you to must play your games as the customs play lol
you declaring on the box the item cost only 30 usd by this way no tax


----------



## bulbanator

Do you guys interpret this as the watch simply showing GPS location on a (pre)created route via the app? Or being able to track a new route outside of the pairing with a smart phone, without a set goal as well?


----------



## STavros78

Can it show coordinates in any time? as a gps receiver?


----------



## sky_sun

I LOVE YOU GUYS 
the first look from gpr in the nature sunset sun down


----------



## sky_sun

and here well go


----------



## sky_sun

and now withe the black one i love the black


----------



## sky_sun

and here .. thank you the japenis guy who share it on hes website


----------



## Time4Playnow

sky_sun said:


> and here .. thank you the japenis guy who share it on hes website


"Thank you the...WHAT guy"???

Oh.....Japanese! :-d:-d:-d Little bit of a difference there... :-d

Nice photos.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Nice find sky_sun! Any weblinks/ sources? Would be great if you provide more details Thank you


----------



## sky_sun

source 
????????????????????G-SHOCK ?GPR-B1000?2??????? ? ????????????
as i see they start selling it from yesterday 23


----------



## kubr1ck

Looks better in these new photos. I was getting a bit worried about the bulk. Will have to try before I buy on this one. All the new features yadda yadda yadda, but if it wears like a wrist tank it just ain't worth it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome sky_sun


----------



## ryan93civic

It still looks huge to me, but it is sexy.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS




----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Looks better in these new photos. I was getting a bit worried about the bulk. Will have to try before I buy on this one. All the new features yadda yadda yadda, but if it wears like a wrist tank it just ain't worth it.


I doubt it wears much larger, if any, than the GPW-1000 or GWG Mudmaster. But one thing we know about Casio is that they can make a large watch fit really well - like the GWG MM. I bet many guys thought there was no way they could wear that one, but after trying it thought, wow, really nice fit.

Lucky you, having an A/D nearby so you can try one on! ;-) The rest of us could buy from a place like Amazon, and if we didn't like the fit, could always return it.

Personally I've never returned a g-shock because it was too large... IMO that would almost be like sending back a bowl of soup because it was too hot! :-d:-d

BTW, from the latest pics, two things: no "wings" underneath the case as on the MM - wonder how that will affect the fit? Also, the lug area looks to be strong! :-!


----------



## bulbanator

Why does no one want to discuss the topic I keep bringing up? It is a crucial flaw in the watch but instead I see people asking stuff like "duh, does da strap cum with 2 holes or one?"

I don't get it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Timeless Luxury Watches said:


>


Nice photos  Thanks for sharing Do you have the Mudmaster and/or the current 9400 Rangeman ? Maybe some comparison shots ? Would be cool


----------



## John_Frederick

bulbanator said:


> Why does no one want to discuss the topic I keep bringing up? It is a crucial flaw in the watch but instead I see people asking stuff like "duh, does da strap cum with 2 holes or one?"
> 
> I don't get it?


Are you referring to your concerns about how the GPS functions?
Perhaps you are being ignored because no one yet knows exactly how it functions, so rather than panicing over assumptions we are waiting for actual data... Then we may or may not join your panic.


----------



## M-Shock

Oh man, it has the same type of strap as my GPW-2000 with the see thru carbon fiber... Makes me want it more.


----------



## Time4Playnow

bulbanator said:


> Why does no one want to discuss the topic I keep bringing up? It is a crucial flaw in the watch but instead I see people asking stuff like "duh, does da strap cum with 2 holes or one?"
> 
> I don't get it?


:-d Little early to be calling something a "crucial flaw," when we do not have all details about the watch and it has not been released yet....

Some of us prefer to discuss things based on known facts - not speculation or assumptions.


----------



## sky_sun

HAHA YES thank you i love when see someone correct my English


----------



## sky_sun




----------



## sky_sun

more pictures from yesterday 22/02/2018























here i dont know what they say by Japanese


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice photos  Thanks for sharing Do you have the Mudmaster and/or the current 9400 Rangeman ? Maybe some comparison shots ? Would be cool


I don't think we do in terms of inventory, but I own some Mudman(Mudmans? Mudmen?) so I'll use some of my personal stuff when we get the production version in.


----------



## sky_sun

guys what you say if we comparing GPT withe SUUNTO spartan


----------



## CC

I'd say 'That's ugly'.


----------



## Time4Playnow

CollectorCol said:


> I'd say 'That's ugly'.


+1


----------



## Chilled

Dear god this thing is huge.

Forget about getting a lift kit on your truck and get one of these. This will automatically add inches. 


Are there any side by side shots with like a mudmaster or a rangeman?


----------



## sky_sun

yes the member KEVIO show it withe gw9400 on ces 2018 in las vigas 


> RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 (NEW 2018) - Page 9


and


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-new-2018-a-4610595-post44989665.html#post44989665


and


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-new-2018-a-4610595-post44996455.html#post44996455


----------



## Chilled

Ok, that is monstrous. 

That's like in the range of those specialty dive watches.


----------



## sky_sun

idk if it already post


----------



## sky_sun

some idian pages stolen photos from this forum without put the source <<<
and they say excursive hahah


----------



## sky_sun

GOOD MORNING 
the instruction manual withe 34 pages ,,only Japanese and other language not yet available maybe this week or next 
http://support.casio.jp/manualsearch.php?cid=002&MODULE=3452&submit=
and as i see and translate there is no gps speed <<and that unacceptable withe gps watch


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

sky_sun said:


> GOOD MORNING
> the instruction manual withe 34 pages ,,only Japanese and other language not yet available maybe this week or next
> http://support.casio.jpmanualsearch.php?cid=002&MODULE=3452&submit=
> 
> and as i see and translate there is no gps speed <<and that unacceptable withe gps watch


Thanks for being the first to let us know the availability of the manual!

But the link you provided didn't work, let me give you a hand.

HTML Manual
Module No. 3452 G-SHOCK - Support - CASIO

PDF Manual
http://support.casio.jp/storage/pdf/002/qw3452.pdf

PDF Quick Guide
http://support.casio.jp/storage/pdf/002/pm3452.pdf


----------



## sky_sun

it is ok yes thankyou i fixed it


----------



## arogle1stus

Get thee behind me Satan (Casio)!!!
Youve been taking my money since 1988.
Dont want money back per se.
Just quit delving into my wallet. This new
Rangeman is the last straw

100,000,000 Casios sold in their history
36,000,000 GShocks sold in 35 years


X Traindriver Art

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

arogle1stus said:


> 100,000,000 Casios sold in their history
> 36,000,000 GShocks sold in 35 years
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Arogle1stus, your specs are outdated! A few other members were trying to tell you this before, but here you go again. As of August 2017 the official count of all G-Shocks shipped since inception was:
*100,000,000 G-Shocks shipped worldwide in 35 years!*

While I don't have an official figure, but if you count the total number of _all Casio timepieces_ shipped, it got to be much more than 100 million!



Time4Playnow said:


> From g-central.com.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you listening, arogle1stus??? Time to update your stats!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Joeri

Well, I guess I'm out.

I don't speak Japanese, but I studied the pics in the manual closely and so it seems that you actually cannot set a target location without using a phone. At least, I can't find any screenshot in the manual that suggests you could.

For me, that's an absolute no-go. Even though I have an iPhone, I hate it. I don't want to take it whereever I go, I want tools that I can use without the freaking phone. Not only because I hate the phone, but also because the battery is always dead when you need it most.

That's the whole beauty in the G-Shock range: G-Shocks give you all kind of handy features, that never break and help you get off the grid.

If I need a phone to use the GPS, I might as well use my phone for navigation anyway. 

I really hope I'm either mistaken, or they'll fix this, because as is, I just don't understand why they would NOT enable you to just enter co-ordinates. It's not that that's so hard to do... 

Crap, I'm sad. I was looking forward to this watch, but I guess I'm not anymore.


----------



## DanielJB

Joeri said:


> Well, I guess I'm out.
> 
> I don't speak Japanese, but I studied the pics in the manual closely and so it seems that you actually cannot set a target location without using a phone. At least, I can't find any screenshot in the manual that suggests you could.
> 
> For me, that's an absolute no-go. Even though I have an iPhone, I hate it. I don't want to take it whereever I go, I want tools that I can use without the freaking phone. Not only because I hate the phone, but also because the battery is always dead when you need it most.
> 
> That's the whole beauty in the G-Shock range: G-Shocks give you all kind of handy features, that never break and help you get off the grid.
> 
> If I need a phone to use the GPS, I might as well use my phone for navigation anyway.
> 
> I really hope I'm either mistaken, or they'll fix this, because as is, I just don't understand why they would NOT enable you to just enter co-ordinates. It's not that that's so hard to do...
> 
> Crap, I'm sad. I was looking forward to this watch, but I guess I'm not anymore.


Thats a real shame if you are correct. What I find interesting is that from the commercial (the guy who breaks down in the jeep) that he pulls out a map and appears to enter in coordinates? I wish someone would do a review on GPS functionality very soon.


----------



## Fergfour

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Arogle1stus, your specs are outdated! A few other members were trying to tell you this before, but here you go again.


Every post makes me think of the movie Groundhog Day. Same thing post after post, year after year. It used to annoy me, now I just chuckle.


----------



## Odie

I would imagine that the watch has to be somewhat autonomous and would have some GPS functionality without the need for an application. 

The concern I’d have for a company’s first venture into this type of watch, how stable will their application be across all phone fronts, etc all for $800?

As a AD on many fronts, I get to see a lot of the “behind the scene” issues that never make it to the public. Today I had a meeting with a Suunto rep who fully admitted that they rushed the Suunto Spartan Sport and destroyed the brand because of software that was half done. Guess that explained the 75% return rate...

I’m hoping Casio put A LOT of time into this watch because like any watch that is “software” driven, kinks can be eventually worked out through software updates. Unfortunately, I haven’t seen anything mentioned regarding that about this watch if there are any issues.


----------



## John_Frederick

Odie said:


> I would imagine that the watch has to be somewhat autonomous and would have some GPS functionality without the need for an application.
> 
> The concern I'd have for a company's first venture into this type of watch, how stable will their application be across all phone fronts, etc all for $800?
> 
> As a AD on many fronts, I get to see a lot of the "behind the scene" issues that never make it to the public. Today I had a meeting with a Suunto rep who fully admitted that they rushed the Suunto Spartan Sport and destroyed the brand because of software that was half done. Guess that explained the 75% return rate...
> 
> I'm hoping Casio put A LOT of time into this watch because like any watch that is "software" driven, kinks can be eventually worked out through software updates. Unfortunately, I haven't seen anything mentioned regarding that about this watch if there are any issues.


Maybe they are keeping the watch software stone-simple and hoping that any and all updates can be handled by updating the phone app... The downside is this will keep the stand-alone functions of the RM pretty "stupid" when compared to other smart watches.


----------



## Time4Playnow

John_Frederick said:


> Maybe they are keeping the watch software stone-simple and hoping that any and all updates can be handled by updating the phone app... The downside is this will keep the stand-alone functions of the RM pretty "stupid" when compared to other smart watches.


I was kind of thinking along these lines too. But in reality I think it makes sense to do it this way if Casio wants to keep this Navi RM mostly "independent" and not like other smart watches. I tend to think this is the approach Casio might have taken. And if so, I appaud them for it. The last thing I'd want to have to do is think about updating the watch's software regularly - nor would I really WANT it to update regularly even if it was mostly an automatic function. I think that could just introduce possible reliability problems for the watch.

We'll soon find out though...with the release of the English-language manual imminent, and the watch following closely behind. ;-)


----------



## bulbanator

I was also reading the manual. I gathered that you can set point of interests as Goal points and use the watch to navigate to them. Even my suunto traverse alpha is unable to create routes without the suunto app. However, entering coordinates does not seem to be present which my suunto can do. 

I think you also can simply begin gps tracking, walk however far you want to go and the watch will show your trail on the navigation screen without a goal point. At which point, you could track back to your location with it. This will come in useful for my hunting and fishing trips. The usage of coordinates is pretty cool and hopefully can be added later on.


----------



## arogle1stus

Obviously X Traindriver Art isn't the only person keeping the good ship Casio
afloat.
I can buy, for less than $300.00 or so, watches that provide more data than 
I'll ever need (or want) from Team Casio.
I believe Citizen provides a watch, can't recall model number, that is Solar/
Atomic. But not in the price range Casio sells them for. End of rant!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## sky_sun

yesterday as the watch date show from japan
this is the real size of the pictures and they asking you come to store for traying it before you buy woow this is japan yess 
the article after translating it :
"GPR-B1000-1JR" is before release, but you can try real products at shop front in multimedia Sapporo.

G-SHOCK is a new product with GPS and navigation function. 
It shows the way I've been walking, and it also navigates the way back. 
In addition, it has a strong structure against shocks, so you can use it safely in any place such as mountains. 
And above all, it is big and has power to see easily.

Hybrid system of solar and USB charging. The battery-powered time with GPS is up to 33 hours and lasts long. 
Should it be outdoors, even if it is out of sunlight, it will resurrect if it is sunlight at fine weather.

By all means, please actually try "GPR-B1000-1JR" before the shop at the shop front. 
Since "GPR - B1000 - 1 JR" which you can use from people who are seriously outdoors to those who would like to use everyday is handled at the multimedia Sapporo 2nd floor clock section, wait for your visit We are.
In addition, this item is scheduled to be released on March 9, 2018 (Fri), reservation is now being accepted.

Note: Watch corner Yusuke Taniuchi
*source* *:* https://www.yodobashi.com/ec/news/2000036302/?kind=0002&store=0063


----------



## Miklos86

John_Frederick said:


> Maybe they are keeping the watch software stone-simple and hoping that any and all updates can be handled by updating the phone app... The downside is this will keep the stand-alone functions of the RM pretty "stupid" when compared to other smart watches.


The other downside is Bluetooth compatibility. Now it's OK, but with a new BT edition every year - and newer phones not supporting older standards - how long until you can't pair the watch with your phone?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/experiences-edifice-eqb-500-510-bluetooth-1817842.html#post19882714

To be fair, this issue affects all BT watches, although Garmin&Co can have physical contact with a PC/Mac via USB although it is cumbersome.


----------



## ocddave

I have zero confidence in Bluetooth compatibility, especially after a few years, I don't even use it on my GB5600, the other features are way more important though. The GB5600 without Bluetooth, and instead maybe MultiBand6 and Solar, would have been a better choice. I see Bluetooth on this new Rangeman as a bad idea, and totally unneeded, but not sure I will get this watch now anyway.....heading the Automatic route lately, something about Autonomous little mechanic watches that catches my fancy.



Miklos86 said:


> The other downside is Bluetooth compatibility. Now it's OK, but with a new BT edition every year - and newer phones not supporting older standards - how long until you can't pair the watch with your phone?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/experiences-edifice-eqb-500-510-bluetooth-1817842.html#post19882714
> 
> To be fair, this issue affects all BT watches, although Garmin&Co can have physical contact with a PC/Mac via USB although it is cumbersome.


----------



## sky_sun

the watch need some updates so that is mean missing c-usb plug 
and this is other new photo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sky_sun said:


> the watch need some updates so that is mean missing c-usb plug
> and this is other new photo
> View attachment 12935037


Great sky_sun Thanks for posting


----------



## Servus

For me the new Rangeman is definitely an advanced one: -)








but I'm stupid and old-fashioned.

Kind Regards


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

We are loving them!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great sky_sun Thanks for posting


YOU welcome :-!



Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> We are loving them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why the date not same exactly ?:think: (thankyou for nice photo )


----------



## cal..45

sky_sun said:


> GOOD MORNING
> the instruction manual withe 34 pages ,,only Japanese and other language not yet available maybe this week or next
> ?????????? | ?? | ??????? | CASIO
> and as i see and translate there is no gps speed <<and that unacceptable withe gps watch


What? what do you mean there is no GPS speed? Does that mean the watch can't display the pace? That would be VERY odd if by Casio standards....

cheers


----------



## samael_6978

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*

^^ @sky_sun
Watches set to different time zones, me thinks...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

to day tokyo japan withe dual time and i guess it is photo from theh member *Timeless Luxury Watches*
the worst gps watch ever without speedometer lol but i love it


----------



## CC

Adrian Markus found the manual, in the other thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-new-2018-a-4610595-50.html#post45406139


----------



## sky_sun

from YODOBASHI stores they are like walmart in usa


----------



## kubr1ck

sky_sun said:


> to day tokyo japan withe dual time and i guess it is photo from theh member *Timeless Luxury Watches*
> the worst gps watch ever without speedometer lol but i love it


sky_sun, did you invent this watch or something? You sure are invested in it. :-d:-d


----------



## Fergfour

sky_sun said:


> from YODOBASHI stores they are like walmart in usa
> View attachment 12936569
> View attachment 12936565


I wish my Wal-Mart had a Casio display like that. Actually, I have enough problems as is.


----------



## sky_sun

SO EXPENSIVE FOR me i love it but one day maybe ..its price tack my 5 months salary hahaha


----------



## sky_sun

the manual there is not official i guess ?? i tack a look at all casio regional( asia euorop m&e aus and hk and china ) no one post it yet


----------



## kubr1ck

sky_sun said:


> SO EXPENSIVE FOR me i love it but one day maybe ..its price tack my 5 months salary hahaha


Well, I admire your passion. :-!


----------



## sky_sun

yes ..if the god want  
but when i love some think even i can not have it you find me share such as a student at school hahaha


----------



## sky_sun

new photos from japan always hahahah i guess the Japaneses dont know this forum


----------



## sky_sun

this video by Japaneses real review for the watch on 29 January 2018


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

sky_sun said:


> from YODOBASHI stores they are like walmart in usa


by "like" do you mean its a reatail store as well? cos thats the only similarity! lol yodobashi is by far miles beyond what walmart is!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

You will find mostly cheap sh*ts in Walmarts here. ;-) No difference for G-Shocks, only about 6 to 7 common models in the stores, that's about it. May be some locations have few more models, but those are rare.

If Walmart or any store here in U.S. for that matter has that many G-Shock models as Yodobashi, I'd be spending -All Day- in the store!


----------



## GregNYC

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Bic Camera and Yodobashi - these are amazing camera and electronic shops. They even have Citizen and Grand Seiko watches. And tons of Casio and G-Shocks. And good prices too!

I've never seen anything like them in the U.S.

Last time I was in Tokyo was about 8 yrs ago. I went to these stores every day.

I had this song running through my head for a month!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

THIS photo screen shot from the review videos 







the ceramic back case is it so brightness and i advice every one have it must cover the back by some anti scratch paper 







carbon fiber strap 







and the wireless charging cable when the member *(Timeless Luxury Watches) *post it look stronger and red cable and here look normal cable 
maybe the usa version have red cable ?

















sky_sun said:


> this video by Japaneses real review for the watch on 29 January 2018


----------



## sky_sun

this is blue gpr strap only for Japaneses local market as they said soon be released


----------



## WES51

Wow, special editions already!


----------



## sky_sun

yes it is called Toyota model


----------



## Time4Playnow

sky_sun said:


> THIS photo screen shot from the review videos
> 
> *the ceramic back case is it so brightness and i advice every one have it must cover the back by some anti scratch paper *
> View attachment 12938799


It won't be necessary to cover the case back with anti-scratch paper. Ceramic is practically scratch-proof!! No worries there.


----------



## sky_sun

THE BLUE WATCH UNDER NAME GPR-B1000TLC-1JR released in May withe same price 100000 YEN
sources links : 
https://autos.goo.ne.jp/news/306681/
https://response.jp/article/img/2018/03/01/306681/1281502.fullscreen.html


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sky_sun said:


> this is blue gpr strap only for Japaneses local market as they said soon be released
> View attachment 12942257


Wow nice


----------



## Odie

I'm beginning to think that this does NOT come with a wireless charger based on two things:

eBay sale of this watch and it specifically says NOT with wireless charger.










"Charging System Compatible with wireless chargers"


----------



## John_Frederick

Odie said:


> I'm beginning to think that this does NOT come with a wireless charger based on two things:
> 
> eBay sale of this watch and it specifically says NOT with wireless charger.
> 
> "Charging System Compatible with wireless chargers"


eBay is the last place I'd look for anything reliable or trustworthy... the seller probably removed the charger to sell separately for extra profit. Just sayin.


----------



## fcasoli

My next gift for my brother


----------



## sky_sun




----------



## bulbanator

After looking at the demo on the app for the watch, I have realized that you are unable to set goal points unless you actually goto that point and save it in your point memory. The phone is the only way you can create a route. The watch does not allow you to enter coordinates either. 

I guess it is being marketed as a survival gps, so a basic one which can save your life. I'm a big outdoors person and will still buy the watch because I obviously love g-shocks and the 80's aesthetic of this new rangeman. I can live with the watch not being able to have coordinates entered since it is solar powered and my Suunto isn't. That factor makes it worth buying alone.


----------



## sky_sun

tthe box


----------



## masonstorm

I hate that I love this watch.


----------



## M-Shock

It's march! Let's see some unboxings!


----------



## WES51

sky_sun said:


> *tthe* box


Sorry, but I just don't get it. Seriously!


----------



## sky_sun

some times the person he Stuttering ,,so i Stuttering in the first tttthe box hahaha 
the watch box


----------



## sky_sun

*Casio's "G - SHOCK RANGEMAN" (GPR - B 1000)*












*GPS navigation function which is one of the characteristic functions of the new range man*

*









*Menu of GPS function. I tried while walking around the city of Barcelona, Spain








It is also possible to separate the tracking path and the clock in upper and lower areas









"Point memory function" where icons can be placed at specific points









Pairing with smartphone and Bluetooth. We have application cooperation function


----------



## sky_sun

i know you guys every one want know what inside the watch so dont worry im here show you inside it and i dont think its need all 900 EURO OR 800 USD 
LETS we start withe the designers of the watch 
*From left, Mr. Masashi Okamoto of Module Development Department Module Development Division Development Development Division Development Development Division, Mr. Casio Computer Co., Ltd. Hamura Technology Center, Mr. Masashi Kurihara of Module Planning Division, Mr. Kazuhito Ushiyama of Planning Division First Planning Department*

*









**Metal bezel case with the role of antenna*









Parts that make up the body of "G - SHOCK RANGEMAN" (GPR - B 1000)








*
*


Simulation image making up the main body









*Mock-up of "0th prototype" produced after hardening final shape design. I've been repeating the antenna sensitivity test based on this*











Wireless charge of built-in battery is possible using dedicated charger









Parts that decompose the frame of the main body. Fine resin newly adopted for the red part









In addition to GPS, it has various measuring functions such as compass, altimeter, barometer etc.









*Adopt MIP (Memory In Pixel) liquid crystal featuring bright, low power consumption performance*


----------



## natrep

Any idea when this is due for release in Australia?


----------



## bulbanator

sky_sun said:


> *Casio's "G - SHOCK RANGEMAN" (GPR - B 1000)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GPS navigation function which is one of the characteristic functions of the new range man*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Menu of GPS function. I tried while walking around the city of Barcelona, Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also possible to separate the tracking path and the clock in upper and lower areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Point memory function" where icons can be placed at specific points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with smartphone and Bluetooth. We have application cooperation function


Can you explain how the gps works finally? Can I just begin tracking without a goal point and set one further down the trail via point memory?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Thank you Sky_sun for bringing this unique pictures !!! Really appreciated !!


----------



## Scout

What size is your wrist?


----------



## Fergfour

Looks like 4 inches


----------



## Odie

Thx Sun for posting. As Scout asked, what is your wrist size? The strap overhang is reminiscent of the D1000. A small part of me was interested in this watch but after seeing how big it actually is, I’ll stick with my Garmin Descent


----------



## sky_sun

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Thank you Sky_sun for bringing this unique pictures !!! Really appreciated !!


you welcome est bienvenu !!!



Scout said:


> What size is your wrist?


only 18 cm I haven't big wrist i dont know why hahah maybe my Bone like that lol



natrep said:


> Any idea when this is due for release in Australia?


i relay dont know but in generally aus always starting before other country's after jp and kr !! ask your local casio



Fergfour said:


> Looks like 4 inches


yes you right 



Odie said:


> Thx Sun for posting. As Scout asked, what is your wrist size? The strap overhang is reminiscent of the D1000. A small part of me was interested in this watch but after seeing how big it actually is, I'll stick with my Garmin Descent


180 mm that is my wrist size


----------



## timeseekeer

too big...


----------



## stockae92

18cm wrist size and the watch looks *that* big with a tail *that* long .... ?!

I fold ...


----------



## Fergfour

18cm is a 7 inch wrist, pretty normal. Looks smaller, but of course that's an optical illusion due to that machine you're wearing.


----------



## ArtDirik

I managed to find one without traveling to Japan....


----------



## Fergfour

Love the blue light.


----------



## stockae92

ArtDirik said:


> I managed to find one without traveling to Japan....


Congrats! Looking forward to more photo and your review


----------



## sky_sun

Congratulation i guess you n1 who have it here 
do you have the box and can you tell what inside it 
and if you can tack photo for the watch in dark


----------



## sky_sun

Fergfour 
it is not my watch but yes the owner of the watch he too 18CM (7inch )


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ArtDirik said:


> I managed to find one without traveling to Japan....


Seriously already in the states?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

stockae92 said:


> 18cm wrist size and the watch looks *that* big with a tail *that* long .... ?!
> 
> I fold ...


Well first, you can't tell from those pics where the keeper was on the strap. I think if the keeper had been placed up near the end of the strap, there would not have been too much overhang.

Secondly, we're told his wrist is 7". Maybe so, but that looks a little optimistic to me. I'm guessing more like 6.5".

Best to wait for many more pics by multiple owners before making a decision to opt out. ;-)


----------



## moonbooter

Odie said:


> Thx Sun for posting. As Scout asked, what is your wrist size? The strap overhang is reminiscent of the D1000. A small part of me was interested in this watch but after seeing how big it actually is, I'll stick with my Garmin Descent


Unfortunately, I must agree. 18 cm is approximately 7 inches, ie. a normal sized wrist. Perhaps it is the shape as well as size. Perhaps it is the large overhang in the first photo.


----------



## Worker

ArtDirik said:


> I managed to find one without traveling to Japan....


I suppose we should inquire as to your wrist size as it looks pretty good there!


----------



## stockae92

Time4Playnow said:


> Well first, you can't tell from those pics where the keeper was on the strap. I think if the keeper had been placed up near the end of the strap, there would not have been too much overhang.
> 
> Secondly, we're told his wrist is 7". Maybe so, but that looks a little optimistic to me. I'm guessing more like 6.5".
> 
> Best to wait for many more pics by multiple owners before making a decision to opt out. ;-)


LOL, I hear ya.


----------



## kubr1ck

Worker said:


> I suppose we should inquire as to your wrist size as it looks pretty good there!


Well he's got that sweater covering half his wrist. I'm looking forward to some more wrist shots, as the size looks comically large in most shots so far.


----------



## Worker

kubr1ck said:


> Well he's got that sweater covering half his wrist. I'm looking forward to some more wrist shots, as the size looks comically large in most shots so far.


I'm really hoping it falls in the wearable category for me, but I must admit these initial pics don't look promising.


----------



## watchw

I LOVE big watches but I'm not sure i handle this size... But other than the size, it's also about the weight, if it's well distributed than i guess it will be fine


----------



## sky_sun

seriously it is problem for who have wrist size 18 cm or less because the free loop ( free ring ) not go to the top of and that make the strap stay freely !!!


----------



## watchw

I think it's a problem with anyone with a human sized wrist... Kidding (;
Honestly it looks cool, same deal with my Frog and the long strap, looks "professional" if that makes any sense.


----------



## Chilled

Wow, that is bigger than some dive computers.

Was really interested in this, but now it just looks comically stupid.


----------



## Scout

Like big watches, still want it. Not sure it would be for wearing everyday though, it would be a adventure watch mainly, but lots of $$$ to only break out for hikes.

thinking it would be a good watch for globe trotting...oh and space travel.


----------



## 3echo

Really like the watch and tech. Anyone knows if it has vibration alarm like some of the other wareables? Tks


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

watchw said:


> I LOVE big watches but I'm not sure i handle this size... But other than the size, it's also about the weight, if it's well distributed than i guess it will be fine


just a friendly note, i think you should stop looking/thinking about this altogether, youve got enough on your plate with the 5000, this could really push you over the edge.


----------



## WES51

sky_sun said:


> View attachment 12953681


I don't understand why Casio made the strap that long. They need to release a shorter strap version as well.


----------



## kevio

sky_sun said:


> i know you guys every one want know what inside the watch so dont worry im here show you inside it and i dont think its need all 900 EURO OR 800 USD
> LETS we start withe the designers of the watch
> *From left, Mr. Masashi Okamoto of Module Development Department Module Development Division Development Development Division Development Development Division, Mr. Casio Computer Co., Ltd. Hamura Technology Center, Mr. Masashi Kurihara of Module Planning Division, Mr. Kazuhito Ushiyama of Planning Division First Planning Department*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Metal bezel case with the role of antenna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts that make up the body of "G - SHOCK RANGEMAN" (GPR - B 1000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simulation image making up the main body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mock-up of "0th prototype" produced after hardening final shape design. I've been repeating the antenna sensitivity test based on this*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless charge of built-in battery is possible using dedicated charger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts that decompose the frame of the main body. Fine resin newly adopted for the red part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to GPS, it has various measuring functions such as compass, altimeter, barometer etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adopt MIP (Memory In Pixel) liquid crystal featuring bright, low power consumption performance*


Thanks for sharing Sky_sun! It's cool that you took part in the development of this watch. Wireless and antenna tuning is a bit of a black art. It's also really awesome to learn that this watch uses a MIP display. It makes sense for this watch, where power consumption constraints are very tight. I can probably guess who the supplier of the display is.  It must've been a fun project!


----------



## watchw

Lol, ok thanks for the tip. 


soulbridgemedia said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE big watches but I'm not sure i handle this size... But other than the size, it's also about the weight, if it's well distributed than i guess it will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> just a friendly note, i think you should stop looking/thinking about this altogether, youve got enough on your plate with the 5000, this could really push you over the edge.
Click to expand...


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> I don't understand why Casio made the strap that long. They need to release a shorter strap version as well.


I'll have to see it before saying that the strap is too long. But it seems at the very least, Casio could have used a different, or a second strap keeper to keep the strap END from hanging out so much - since the single strap keeper on it now does not go up near the end of the strap.

That problem can be solved with a rubber o-ring to hold down the strap end, just like we did initially with the GWF-D1000. There's no way I'd wear this watch with the strap hanging out like that... :roll:


----------



## Hitec

Time4Playnow said:


> I'll have to see it before saying that the strap is too long. But it seems at the very least, Casio could have used a different, or a second strap keeper to keep the strap END from hanging out so much - since the single strap keeper on it now does not go up near the end of the strap.
> 
> That problem can be solved with a rubber o-ring to hold down the strap end, just like we did initially with the GWF-D1000. There's no way I'd wear this watch with the strap hanging out like that... :roll:


I saw a few pictures of the Rangeman in the other GPR-B1000 thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-new-2018-a-4610595-47.html#post45346261) while being worn.
This guy his wrist doesn't seem overkill to me, probably around 6,5 to 7 inch. The strap seems to sit normally, just like the old Rangeman.
I really really like this watch, only have to get over the pricetag but that will happen, I just know .
I have 6,5 inch wrists, and the old Rangeman sits just fine. Isn't too big for me. Really hoping the new Rangeman wears the same as the old one, except being a little bigger and heavier.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Scout said:


> Like big watches, still want it. Not sure it would be for wearing everyday though, it would be a adventure watch mainly, but lots of $$$ to only break out for hikes.
> 
> thinking it would be a good watch for globe trotting...oh and space travel.


definitely has an interplanetary feel about it haha


----------



## kevio

When I tried the watch at CES, the strap didn't feel that long to me. Seemed fairly normal, about as long as the current Rangeman. Here are some pics that I had shared previously without excessive strap overhang. I'm pretty sure that I adjusted the keeper to make sure the strap didn't stick out too far.









You can see from the last picture that the strap is somewhat normal in length. The buckle and tang was inserted into the 6th or 7th hole. I think you guys might be worrying too much.


----------



## ArtDirik

Some snow-bound wrist shots


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ArtDirik said:


> Some snow-bound wrist shots


Did you get this in the USA?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookDawgg

Time4Playnow said:


> It won't be necessary to cover the case back with anti-scratch paper. Ceramic is practically scratch-proof!! No worries there.


If your wrist can scratch the ceramic back, you might have bigger issues than anti-scratch paper can solve!


----------



## ArtDirik

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Did you get this in the USA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes I did, also sent you a pm. thanks


----------



## Scout

soulbridgemedia said:


> definitely has an interplanetary feel about it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> I don't always wear a watch, but when I'm about to jump through an interstellar wormhole, I wear Rangeman!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



ArtDirik said:


> Yes I did, also sent you a pm. thanks


Big congrats ! Very nice ... could you pls post more pics like e.g. backplate, tags, packaging and so on  Would be super cool Enjoy the beauty


----------



## M-Shock

I need to see this beast compared to a GWG-1000 or a GPW-2000 before I can decide to buy!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kevio said:


> Thanks for sharing Sky_sun! It's cool that you took part in the development of this watch. Wireless and antenna tuning is a bit of a black art. It's also really awesome to learn that this watch uses a MIP display. It makes sense for this watch, where power consumption constraints are very tight. I can probably guess who the supplier of the display is.  It must've been a fun project!


I doubt he's actually part of the Casio development team. I believe the photos and information in Mr. Sky_Sun's posts (Post#321 and Post#322) on Page 33 are directly from this Japanese news article below (read all 3 pages of the article).

タフなだけじゃなかった！　GPSナビにスマホ連携--G-SHOCK レンジマンの先端技術 (1/3) - ITmedia LifeStyle

Sky_Sun, thank you for all your effort in scouring the net in finding brand new information for the Rangeman Navi, translating them and posting them in the forum here in the nick of time. But please kindly provide the source of your information next time, many thanks!


----------



## sky_sun

ready for selling in japan stores


----------



## sky_sun

to day the watch withe tag and ticket


----------



## sky_sun




----------



## harald-hans

M-Shock said:


> I need to see this beast compared to a GWG-1000 or a GPW-2000 before I can decide to buy!!


1+


----------



## sky_sun

gpr & 9400 SIDE BY SIDE on 19 or 20 cm wrist size ??


----------



## harald-hans

I only have 16,5cm wrist ... :-s


----------



## Hitec

harald-hans said:


> I only have 16,5cm wrist ... :-s


So do I, but wearing the GW-9400 for 3 years now and it has always been very comfortable and not too big at all.
I think you'll get used to the new Rangeman pretty quick, especially if it wears the same regarding lug to lug length.


----------



## sky_sun

there is 2 boxs inside the large box one for watch and other for accessory and guide book


----------



## bulbanator

Hi mate,

Can you give us a run down of the GPS?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

sky_sun said:


> View attachment 12958887
> 
> 
> there is 2 boxs inside the large box one for watch and other for accessory and guide book


Again, a big thank you to you Sky_Sun for bringing this new pictures and reports !! You are at the source of our thirst ! 

Are you working for/with Casio to be so much on the edge of the Rangeman news ?

But again, this is a delight to see your posts on this forum ! A HUGE thank you !!


----------



## Worker

Fantastic pics sky_sun!! Thank you!


----------



## Falconeye75

Hi,

This watch seems very good but I am afrraid of the strap. Do you know if it will be possible to find the strap for the watch in some years and what could be the price of such a strap ? A plastic strap is lasting between 1 to 2 years and I think the price is high enough to have to change the strap if it is at a high price. 

Just for stats, how long your G-shock strap is lasting with your others watches ?

Thanks.


----------



## CC

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This watch seems very good but I am afrraid of the strap. Do you know if it will be possible to find the strap for the watch in some years and what could be the price of such a strap ? A plastic strap is lasting between 1 to 2 years and I think the price is high enough to have to change the strap if it is at a high price.
> 
> Just for stats, how long your G-shock strap is lasting with your others watches ?
> 
> Thanks.


Carbon Fiber strap will last longer than 1-2 years.


----------



## Falconeye75

Ok, thanks, I didn't know it was real fiber of carbon. I thought it was just a motif on the resin strap.


----------



## Fergfour

Resin straps can last much longer than 1-2 years. I have resin straps older than 10 years by far that are just fine. It depends on how frequently you wear it and what you're doing while wearing it.


----------



## Falconeye75

10 years ???? I was speaking for durability if you wear it everyday, without doing agressive activity with it, just hiking but sweating when it is too hot. Maybe sweat can damage the strap more... If the strap lasts 5 years wearing it everyday day, it will be enough for me, at this time I will have another watch


----------



## Hitec

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just for stats, how long your G-shock strap is lasting with your others watches ?
> 
> Thanks.


My first G-Shock was one of the first Aviator models, the GW-2000. It is about 8 years old now and my dad is wearing it almost every day since I got my Rangaman, which is 4 years old now.
Both the GW-2000 and the GW-9400 straps are just fine after having been in contact with lots of sweat, sand, salt water, sunscreen, shampoo, mud and all the other stuff one can encounter when wearing it every day. 
The GW-2000 does show it has been used, but no cracks, weak spots or whatsoever. 
I did, and still do, always take my watches of with care to not bend the strap to its limits. This greatly increases its lifespan I believe.

I have a Garmin Forerunner 935 as well, which has a much softer and more flexible strap. Although it is comfortable for sporting activities, it already shows much more wear than both my G-Shocks after just one year.


----------



## Falconeye75

Thanks ! My Suunto sapphire had its strap torn up after 1.5 year and I took care of it, never taking the shower with it, cleaning it after sport and never using it in salt water. It was nearly perfect when you look at the strap but it torn up. I was affraid it could me the same with the g-shock (since I have never had one with resin strap), byt now I know there is no reason of being affraid.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Actually this is a carbon fiber resin strap.
It will last. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

Yes, the silicone straps on Suuntos and Garmins are much less durable. I have replaced 2 straps on my Fenix in 1 year (to be fair, I accidentally cut one of them when I scraped against a sharp metal thing). I have worked on cars and scraped my G Shock resin straps on many things and have never torn them. 
The resin strap may rot in 15-20 years, but a Bluetooth watch will not be useable by then anyway.


----------



## STavros78

Just tried......


----------



## sky_sun

congratulation 
how you feeling lol 
do you can say your wrist size because that is what almost asking about it 
and there is no speedometer option  unfortunately


----------



## bulbanator

sky_sun said:


> congratulation
> how you feeling lol
> do you can say your wrist size because that is what almost asking about it
> and there is no speedometer option  unfortunately


How does the GPS work?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Just tried......
> 
> View attachment 12960175
> 
> View attachment 12960177
> 
> View attachment 12960179
> 
> View attachment 12960181


Awesome STavros. That's the one I'll be getting too ❤ Great photos and thanks for sharing. Have a great trip


----------



## sky_sun

GWG-1000 & GPR-B1000


----------



## watchw

We have to give it a nick name like with Seiko watches!
I suggest The Rock, or the Hulk lol
This thing is a beast for sure.


----------



## Adrian Markus

From Instagram


----------



## Falconeye75

watchw said:


> We have to give it a nick name like with Seiko watches!
> I suggest The Rock, or the Hulk lol
> This thing is a beast for sure.


I like "the Rock"


----------



## AirWatch

The advantages a smartwatch might have over a smartphone basically revolve around autonomy and size. The clownishly oversized dimensions of GPR-B1000 could very well dissuade prospective buyers. I mean, why bother with the hassle of having that pincushion with watered down, compromised features on your wrist, when the far more ergonomically friendly smartphone/tablet can run circles round anything the GPR-B1000 could do.


----------



## bulbanator

AirWatch said:


> The advantages a smartwatch might have over a smartphone basically revolve around autonomy and size. The clownishly oversized dimensions of GPR-B1000 could very well dissuade prospective buyers. I mean, why bother with the hassle of having that pincushion with watered down, compromised features on your wrist, when the far more ergonomically friendly smartphone/tablet can run circles round anything the GPR-B1000 could do.


I am interested to hear a review of the GPS features. I have asked numerous times but people seem to be more preoccupied with the strap and other trivial aspects.


----------



## Hitec

bulbanator said:


> I am interested to hear a review of the GPS features. I have asked numerous times but people seem to be more preoccupied with the strap and other trivial aspects.


Couldn't agree more. I too am really interested in its GPS features, since it is the only thing that sets it apart from the GW-9400 (in my opinion) and makes me wanting to buy this watch.
GPS features and whether charging with solar is enough when only using GPS every now and then, those are things I would really like to know.


----------



## Odie

If I was a betting man, Casio has a few other things up their sleeves for Baselworld. I’d imagine we’ll see a new Protrek that’s different from the Android Wear version and the comically large B1000. 

I’d hold off buying anything until the end of March.


----------



## sky_sun

NOW lets we talking about the codes in the back of teh watch ..there is 5 codes and every one mean some thing 
i only code know it that withe red arrow 46H mean manufacturing in 22 /02/2018 
and the rest what is mean ?


----------



## sky_sun

AND HEAR THE UNBOXING VIDEO 
i can not understand what the guy talking maybe from india or some places in Asia


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

sky_sun said:


> hello lover G-SHOCK
> what the new information that say there is g shock all LCD screen and it resisting low temperature and it is have
> WIFI/GPS 3D / BAROMETER /THERMOMETER /THERMOMETER /WIRELESS CHARGING /COMPASS / SOLAR BATTERY / & DIVING MODE showing to 200M deeper ( the right casio diving now show only -80M the max )
> they say it out next spring 2018 withe price 800$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12727449
> 
> 
> View attachment 12727453
> 
> 
> View attachment 12727459












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Hitec said:


> Couldn't agree more. I too am really interested in its GPS features, since it is the only thing that sets it apart from the GW-9400 (in my opinion) and makes me wanting to buy this watch.
> GPS features and whether charging with solar is enough when only using GPS every now and then, those are things I would really like to know.


.....


> The GPR-B1000 is equipped with dual wireless and solar charging systems to support activities in the outdoors. GPS navigation is usable for approximately 33 hours on a wireless charge of about five hours. If the battery becomes depleted, GPS functions can be resumed by charging the watch in bright light. (GPS functions are usable for one hour on a solar charge of approximately four hours in 50,000 lux conditions.) Regardless of the status of GPS functions, solar charging keeps the time display powered at all times.


----------



## M-Shock

Thanks for the new pictures everyone. I am in on "The Rock". I will be waiting for the second wave though, I want to see some new colorways.


----------



## sky_sun

here photos show Bluetooth / gps connection 








to install the app and for syncing the time piece.
will continue the lower button is pressed 2.5 seconds.
























the routes to mode








in the world time setting mode here, this








gps receive about 10 SECOND YOU GOT THE Depending on the condition of the buildings around
I think there's a hot summer months in some cases more time.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GPS wise does it show the speed and bearing?
Picture of my 5X which can.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

unfortunately this option not at this new rangeman 
and that unacceptable and this idiot from engineer designer


----------



## Hitec

CollectorCol said:


> .....


Thanks for sharing! I already read this though, and still wonder how it will hold up in real life use. 33 hours is for 1-minute interval, which I will probably never use. 4-second interval is much more usable for me, but shortens batterylife to about 20 hours. 
4 hours of charging equals 1 hour of (probably) 1-minute interval GPS navigation. I assume that in order to use 4-second interval GPS navigation for one hour, more than 4 hours of solar charging are required. Things that we'll discover as soon as the watch is being used for a longer period of time



Nemo_Sandman said:


> GPS wise does it show the speed and bearing?
> Picture of my 5X which can.


Like sky_sun said, it won't show a 'live' navigation, something I think is a pity as well. 
It pinpoints the position either every 4 seconds or every minute, saving coördinates and ABC data only. 
Maybe it takes too much power to track that accurate... but the latest Garmin devices can record 'live' 1-second interval (with HR sensor on!) for nearly 24 hours with probably a similair battery inside when comparing them size-wise


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

sky_sun said:


> AND HEAR THE UNBOXING VIDEO
> i can not understand what the guy talking maybe from india or some places in Asia


He is from Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia...
The problem is that he's also eating while talking and care about autolight more than the real functions or tour of the watch.
The fan on the ceiling reflections in the crystal are also perfect to get annoying.
This is really a ...... video made without any respect to the viewer.
Tommy Wiseau knows to film better IMHO. ;-)


----------



## DanielJB

I find it hard to believe there is no in depth review of the GPS function of this watch yet. Surely someone has had a chance to play with the GPS function on this watch somewhere in the world and can give an opinion of whether its a viable option to use in the field.


----------



## kubr1ck

DanielJB said:


> I find it hard to believe there is no in depth review of the GPS function of this watch yet. Surely someone has had a chance to play with the GPS function on this watch somewhere in the world and can give an opinion of whether its a viable option to use in the field.


I guess you're just gonna have to buy one and do it yourself, amiright? :-d


----------



## bulbanator

DanielJB said:


> I find it hard to believe there is no in depth review of the GPS function of this watch yet. Surely someone has had a chance to play with the GPS function on this watch somewhere in the world and can give an opinion of whether its a viable option to use in the field.


Yeah I agree.

I'm getting annoyed because I've been following the development of this watch since October 2017. I have had a few red flags in my mind, in terms of GPS functionality so I really want to know if it is viable too.

Watching members here who have the watch and I ask "How does the GPS work?" only to then have people bring up the strap or the color of the screws or the buckle is really frustrating. All I need to know is that it will provide a solar powered GPS that I can use to trace my way back to my basecamp when I'm out hunting and allow me to see the trail I have followed without a Goal point set.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



bulbanator said:


> I am interested to hear a review of the GPS features. I have asked numerous times but people seem to be more preoccupied with the strap and other trivial aspects.





DanielJB said:


> I find it hard to believe there is no in depth review of the GPS function of this watch yet. Surely someone has had a chance to play with the GPS function on this watch somewhere in the world and can give an opinion of whether its a viable option to use in the field.


What's the hurry gents ? you will be getting the new Ranger soon according to my list ( No 17 & 19 ) Just be patient - Btw I'll be getting mine end of next week So many other ( regular posters ) here Just stay put

... order list of the GPR-B1000

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool


----------



## T3C

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



bulbanator said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> I'm getting annoyed because I've been following the development of this watch since October 2017. I have had a few red flags in my mind, in terms of GPS functionality so I really want to know if it is viable too.
> 
> Watching members here who have the watch and I ask "How does the GPS work?" only to then have people bring up the strap or the color of the screws or the buckle is really frustrating. All I need to know is that it will provide a solar powered GPS that I can use to trace my way back to my basecamp when I'm out hunting and allow me to see the trail I have followed without a Goal point set.


1. The watch has just reached the hands of the consumers. For sure a few will test drive it over the weekends. So be patient I am sure someone will be able to answer your questions

2. It's a G-SHOCK with self charging. I have Fenix as well and I am quite sure it is more versatile. But self charging via solar is what beats the Garmin.

3. As for whether you can get back to your base camp. Short answer is yes. Will it automatically bread crumbs it for you? from what I have tried, no. You have to manually drop your crumbs

Hope the above helped

Edit: I could be wrong about the trails. It shows up in the activity log on the phone. But the distance that I demo was too short to be displayed on the phone even if it could be done. Will need to go on a long hike to confirm that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielJB

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



bulbanator said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> I'm getting annoyed because I've been following the development of this watch since October 2017. I have had a few red flags in my mind, in terms of GPS functionality so I really want to know if it is viable too.
> 
> Watching members here who have the watch and I ask "How does the GPS work?" only to then have people bring up the strap or the color of the screws or the buckle is really frustrating. All I need to know is that it will provide a solar powered GPS that I can use to trace my way back to my basecamp when I'm out hunting and allow me to see the trail I have followed without a Goal point set.





kubr1ck said:


> I guess you're just gonna have to buy one and do it yourself, amiright? :-d





Deepsea_dweller said:


> What's the hurry gents ? you will be getting the new Ranger soon according to my list ( No 17 & 19 ) Just be patient - Btw I'll be getting mine end of next week So many other ( regular posters ) here Just stay put
> 
> Kubr1ck and Deepsea Dweller, patience is not a virtue of mine unfortunately �� I have paid the funds I am just waiting for the Dealer to get a date from Casio to send to England and then onto Australia. This watch after owning all the Fenix models and many other GPS instruments could be an amazing piece of kit to have with the solar power function, so I am interested in how the GPS function is going to work and how it works. Also to have basic watch functions without having to charge every two weeks automatically makes it more practical than my Fenix 5 - I really have been wanting a solar power GPS watch for a while.
> 
> Bulbanator I guess you are on the list too and exactly like you I want to know when I am in the middle of no-where on a 3 day hunt whether or not it will get me back to basecamp. My Garmin Fenix 5 runs out of battery regularly and even though I have back up AA battery garmin GPS and battery packs, the thought of a solar power GPS watch in an emergency is very appealing. After paying a $1000 Aussie dollars in good faith for this watch I would love to know if the GPS is actually practical or not.


----------



## DanielJB

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



bulbanator said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> I'm getting annoyed because I've been following the development of this watch since October 2017. I have had a few red flags in my mind, in terms of GPS functionality so I really want to know if it is viable too.
> 
> Watching members here who have the watch and I ask "How does the GPS work?" only to then have people bring up the strap or the color of the screws or the buckle is really frustrating. All I need to know is that it will provide a solar powered GPS that I can use to trace my way back to my basecamp when I'm out hunting and allow me to see the trail I have followed without a Goal point set.





kubr1ck said:


> I guess you're just gonna have to buy one and do it yourself, amiright? :-d





Deepsea_dweller said:


> What's the hurry gents ? you will be getting the new Ranger soon according to my list ( No 17 & 19 ) Just be patient - Btw I'll be getting mine end of next week So many other ( regular posters ) here Just stay put


Kubr1ck and Deepsea Dweller, patience is not a virtue of mine unfortunately ? I have paid the funds I am just waiting for the Dealer to get a date from Casio to send to England and then onto Australia. This watch after owning all the Fenix models and many other GPS instruments could be an amazing piece of kit to have with the solar power function, so I am interested in how the GPS function is going to work and how it works. Also to have basic watch functions without having to charge every two weeks automatically makes it more practical than my Fenix 5 - I really have been wanting a solar power GPS watch for a while.

Bulbanator I guess you are on the list too and exactly like you I want to know when I am in the middle of no-where on a 3 day hunt whether or not it will get me back to basecamp. My Garmin Fenix 5 runs out of battery regularly and even though I have back up AA battery garmin GPS and battery packs, the thought of a solar power GPS watch in an emergency is very appealing. After paying a $1000 Aussie dollars in good faith for this watch I would love to know if the GPS is actually practical or not.


----------



## moonbooter

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



T3C said:


> 3. As for whether you can get back to your base camp. Short answer is yes. Will it automatically bread crumbs it for you? from what I have tried, no. You have to manually drop your crumbs


If the watch can't independently (without cellphone) do an automatic breadcrumb trail, I fail to see its practicality. Breadcrumb followed by trackback is as basic as basic gets for any GPS device.


----------



## watchw

Waiting for the price to drop to 600$ or so


----------



## Hitec

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



moonbooter said:


> If the watch can't independently (without cellphone) do an automatic breadcrumb trail, I fail to see its practicality. Breadcrumb followed by trackback is as basic as basic gets for any GPS device.


The Rangeman is able to backtrack a route that has been travelled earlier. It than navigates back using all the breadcrumbs.

Unless a watch has built-in maps of some kind, I don't think it is possible for a GPS watch to automatically create a breadcrumb route to a previously stored location or manually entered coördinates completely on its own. 
At least my Forerunner 935 can't. When I select navigate to saved location it just gives me a straight line with remaining distance and heading.
I know the Fenix 5X can, since it has offline maps. Other options remaining are a PC or smartphone in order to create a route and to upload it to the watch so it can be used later.

The thing I really hope will be implemented in the future is that the G-Shock app can create an automatic route when entering only the start and finish.
Right now, as far as the demo shows me, you have to tap every single point manually.
They might want to take a look at Garmin/Suunto etc how they let you create a route very easily.


----------



## moonbooter

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Hitec said:


> The Rangeman is able to backtrack a route that has been travelled earlier. It than navigates back using all the breadcrumbs.
> 
> Unless a watch has built-in maps of some kind, I don't think it is possible for a GPS watch to automatically create a breadcrumb route to a previously stored location or manually entered coördinates completely on its own.
> At least my Forerunner 935 can't. When I select navigate to saved location it just gives me a straight line with remaining distance and heading.
> I know the Fenix 5X can, since it has offline maps. Other options remaining are a PC or smartphone in order to create a route and to upload it to the watch so it can be used later.


My Fenix 3 has no built-in maps. When I hike, with a press of a button I obtain GPS contact and start walking for hours. Breadcrumb are done automatically every second with North direction clearly shown. I can zoom in/out at any time. Backtrack on breadcrumbs can easily be done with or without direction arrows.


----------



## Time4Playnow

The manual for this watch (not a computer-translated thing) should be released any day now. That will answer all such questions and more.

To be 100% honest, I think for most people, the GPS Nav functions are mostly a gimmick, rather than truly needed. I realize that's not true for everyone. However, I hunted for many years in my younger days, in heavily wooded areas. When you do that for years, you learn to pay attention to your surroundings and the terrain, and watch for landmarks that you can recall later. I never even needed a compass, and never got lost. ;-)

If it's a true (or possible) survival situation, you should never bet your life on a device, whether Casio, or Garmin, or whatever. It can be used as an aid, sure. But if you are relying on it 100%, you might be in for trouble.

That said, I understand the desire for a trackback capability and I'm sure the Rangeman provides it. Whether it does so automatically or not....don't know. The all-powerful manual will reveal ALL. :-d


----------



## sky_sun

GPR_B1000 & GWG-1000 &  Gravitymaster *Aviation
*


----------



## moonbooter

sky_sun said:


> GPR_B1000 & GWG-1000 &  Gravitymaster *Aviation
> *
> View attachment 12964569


Great photo comparison. I think the strength of this watch is the large, clear time/date display.
It is the only LCD watch in the world that I know of to have a complete, fully written, day of the week. That's a huge plus and I hope it carries over to future Gshocks.


----------



## Hitec

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



moonbooter said:


> My Fenix 3 has no built-in maps. When I hike, with a press of a button I obtain GPS contact and start walking for hours. Breadcrumb are done automatically every second with North direction clearly shown. I can zoom in/out at any time. Backtrack on breadcrumbs can easily be done with or without direction arrows.


What you describe indeed is something that is possible and something the Rangeman will be able to do as well. 
I thought you meant that you want it to make a breadcrumb route by itself when for example navigating to a saved location, without having actually travelled this route before. That it creates a route which you can exactly follow to get to the location.
But backtrack is something it should be able to do. Turn on GPS, walk for a few hours and it will make breadcrumbs every minute or every 4 seconds which you can backtrack when finished.


----------



## biggshockfan

I’m starting to like this new Rangeman after seeing all these pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Couldn't go for any hike but tested it during the drive to work. Just set navigation and go. Second pic is screen in backtrack mode.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

T3C said:


> Couldn't go for any hike but tested it during the drive to work. Just set navigation and go. Second pic is screen in backtrack mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing and your effort T3C


----------



## DanielJB

Time4Playnow said:


> The manual for this watch (not a computer-translated thing) should be released any day now. That will answer all such questions and more.
> 
> To be 100% honest, I think for most people, the GPS Nav functions are mostly a gimmick, rather than truly needed. I realize that's not true for everyone. However, I hunted for many years in my younger days, in heavily wooded areas. When you do that for years, you learn to pay attention to your surroundings and the terrain, and watch for landmarks that you can recall later. I never even needed a compass, and never got lost. ;-)
> 
> If it's a true (or possible) survival situation, you should never bet your life on a device, whether Casio, or Garmin, or whatever. It can be used as an aid, sure. But if you are relying on it 100%, you might be in for trouble.
> 
> That said, I understand the desire for a trackback capability and I'm sure the Rangeman provides it. Whether it does so automatically or not....don't know. The all-powerful manual will reveal ALL. :-d


Im sure the makers of this watch didn't design it as an $800 gimmick. Also many people hunt and trek in areas they have never been before, every one thinks they are an expert tracker till they get lost. Also I know a few people looking at this watch for a military purpose and most of the time when you are deployed you don't know the area well. Just a thought.


----------



## Hitec

T3C said:


> Couldn't go for any hike but tested it during the drive to work. Just set navigation and go. Second pic is screen in backtrack mode.


Awesome, thanks for sharing! What interval did you use during your ride? 1-minute or 4-second?
When backtracking, can you scroll through the route/zoom in and out etc?
Does it have multiple screens, like one with an arrow and distance, on with just the route (as shown), one with other useful data?


----------



## T3C

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Hitec said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing! What interval did you use during your ride? 1-minute or 4-second?
> When backtracking, can you scroll through the route/zoom in and out etc?
> Does it have multiple screens, like one with an arrow and distance, on with just the route (as shown), one with other useful data?


I used a 4-second interval.

Didnt pay attention so don't know if there is a scroll function (The centre crown actually scrolls). Using the the crown one can zoom in and out 40km,4km and 2km as per my pics. Further zooming in will show the compass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993

I'm into it.
wish it had a bit less tech though.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Spyderco1993 said:


> I'm into it.
> wish it had a bit less tech though.


Just wish the opposite.
And Sal Glesser will back me up. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun




----------



## uhacks

sky_sun said:


> View attachment 12971343


great watch.can I know what model is the one on the right?


----------



## uhacks

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> What's the hurry gents ? you will be getting the new Ranger soon according to my list ( No 17 & 19 ) Just be patient - Btw I'll be getting mine end of next week So many other ( regular posters ) here Just stay put
> 
> ... order list of the GPR-B1000
> 
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC
> 8) batooo
> 9) Joeri
> 10) jomar
> 11) F Jay Iceberg
> 12) T3C
> 13) jskibo
> 14) Peter Lalic
> 15) konakai
> 16) Cowboy Bebop
> 17) DanielJB
> 18) Piowa
> 19) bulbanator
> 20) BACKBLAST72
> 21) Myrrhman
> 22) casiofool
> 23)uhacks


greetings from Japan.. my name is ulwan and I live currently here..from the reviews I see maybe I want this gpr b 1000
and I want to check it out in the near stores here..maybe Bic camera


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

uhacks said:


> great watch.can I know what model is the one on the right?


GW5035 that came out last year. The 35TH Anniversary blackout.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## uhacks

question..how do I record my running distance? let say I go from here to another place?
sorry I can't understand much


----------



## McCarthy

Not sure if this was covered: how long does a battery charge last without using GPS and not much sun around?


----------



## Joakim Agren

McCarthy said:


> Not sure if this was covered: how long does a battery charge last without using GPS and not much sun around?


With no use of the GPS or Bluetooth and with a fully charged battery the watch will last up to 29 months. So no need to worry about that...


----------



## msdooley

I just put my order in today and will be handing down my GW-9400 to my daughter. Super stoked for the b1000. now i just have to wait for it to release and ship.

I must say I wish the b1000 had come out while i was still in the army because this would have easily replaced my suunto and is def. a soldiers watch.

I do wish though that the light button was still in the traditional location with the waffle cut buttons and the stopwatch function was still as easily to activate as the 9400 but we cant win them all. I did use the stop watch function quite a bit for time tracking from laundry to cooking and various outdoor uses.


----------



## dbanon

Hi everyone!
Is there a user manual PDF available somewhere? I can't find any...


----------



## Joakim Agren

dbanon said:


> Hi everyone!
> Is there a user manual PDF available somewhere? I can't find any...


English manual not yet available which is a bit strange considering it is out in some retailers in the US and Europe!:think: But module number is 3452 so keep checking every day here and see if it show up: Timepieces (Watches) | Manuals | CASIO
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









People what is wrong with this picture? Have a close look and tell me what is wrong?:rodekaart:think:


----------



## therion

Way too many zeros


----------



## dbanon

Thanks, I'll check!


----------



## Odie

Joakim Agren said:


> English manual not yet available which is a bit strange considering it is out in some retailers in the US and Europe!:think: But module number is 3452 so keep checking every day here and see if it show up: Timepieces (Watches) | Manuals | CASIO
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 13009109
> 
> 
> People what is wrong with this picture? Have a close look and tell me what is wrong?:rodekaart:think:


GPW vs GPR


----------



## Scout

Hmmmm...interesting.


----------



## marinemaster

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

$800 watch and Casio CANT put a Full Width strap on this watch ??? Are you kidding me ? What a bunch of BS. I am NOT going to to spend $800 on a watch where they try to save $5 and make the bracelet slimmer to save money.
That is the oldest trick in the book. Shame on them!


----------



## Scout

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



marinemaster said:


> $800 watch and Casio CANT put a Full Width strap on this watch ??? Are you kidding me ? What a bunch of BS. I am NOT going to to spend $800 on a watch where they try to save $5 and make the bracelet slimmer to save money.
> That is the oldest trick in the book. Shame on them!


1. It's a strap and not a bracelet
2. Standard strap style on many G's and the protrek line
3. With your 748 post count, I'm surmising your being facetious


----------



## Scout

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Double post delete


----------



## hasto092

Dang it, Postie came by today to deliver mine and I was out. Now I have to wait til 4pm local to pick it up. Woot woot, pics to follow. 2hrs and counting...


Gav


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

hasto092 said:


> Dang it, Postie came by today to deliver mine and I was out. Now I have to wait til 4pm local to pick it up. Woot woot, pics to follow. 2hrs and counting...
> 
> Gav


Great news. Huge congrats and welcome to the club .. pls remember to sign in here:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4656231&share_type=t

and plenty of photos here :

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4668745&share_type=t


----------



## hasto092

Got mine today, loving it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

hasto092 said:


> Got mine today, loving it.


Bang


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



marinemaster said:


> $800 watch and Casio CANT put a Full Width strap on this watch ??? Are you kidding me ? What a bunch of BS. I am NOT going to to spend $800 on a watch where they try to save $5 and make the bracelet slimmer to save money.
> That is the oldest trick in the book. Shame on them!


It's shame if the strap is not stong enough. It will be impossible to find a replacement in some years and even if it's possible, the price will be so high...

Definitely not for me (at least at this price). It should not have been proposed at more than 400$ (max)


----------



## marinemaster

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

The strap may be strong enough but with such a large watch it needs to be balanced. Also this thing is towards heavy at 140 grams so strap needs to have as much surface as possible, be as wide as possible.


----------



## dbanon

What is the problem with the strap? I don't understand what you're talking about...


----------



## Peter Lalic

I think that this model have Carbon Fiber strap anyway, right?


----------



## McCarthy

Joakim Agren said:


> With no use of the GPS or Bluetooth and with a fully charged battery the watch will last up to 29 months. So no need to worry about that...


Thank you for the clear answer. I just put this watch on my to-buy list.


----------



## marinemaster

My question is does this watch has Sapphire crystal anti glare coating on BOTH sides on the sapphire crystal ?


----------



## maxpowerful

Joakim Agren said:


> English manual not yet available which is a bit strange considering it is out in some retailers in the US and Europe!:think:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You can translate the web version of the japanese manual. I cant post links since I am new here...

Also the GShock connected app allows you to use the app in demo mode with the GPR B1000


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi, I was wondering if this watch will suffer of technological obsolecence as other smartwatches...
And the battery...is it a standard rechargable watch battery (as other solar gs) or a lithium smartwatch-style one?
Hoping that the fact that It isn't an Android wear device will help not to made this watch obsolete soon


----------



## marinemaster

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Well, already reports that watch is top heavy. Of course it is since Casio is only selling you the watch with half the strap, instead of full width strap.

Casino has been getting away with it for years because their watches have been relative lightweight 50 to 100 grams but at 140 grams they are pushing what a strap can do.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hey, owners, I have a question. I was looking at the manual (Japanese translation) about the Sunrise/Sunset mode. It says you can get sunrise/sunset info for the Home City. Is it only for the Home City, or can you enter Lat/Long coordinates for the most accurate sunrise/sunset info??

I ask because on the Rangeman v1, and also on some Protreks, the sunrise/sunset times are based off of your local Lat/Long coordinates, which makes the sunrise/sunset times on the watch very accurate. If those times are instead based off of the Home City on the Rangeman Nav, that is not so good because the Home City might be hundreds of miles away from your actual location... :think:

BTW, I hope that the English-lang version of the manual, when released, is MUCH more detailed than the Japanese-translated one. The GPS Nav section is very short on detail, IMO...


----------



## Odie

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi, I was wondering if this watch will suffer of technological obsolecence as other smartwatches...


Maybe, maybe not. Two different ways of looking at it:

1. Because it doesn't rely on an OS of sort, you don't have to worry about "update glitches". WYSIWYG when it comes to the module.

2. It seems a bit slow with a delay in operation from operation to operation. Will it in a few years feel like a cell phone that you've had for a few years? It doesn't appear to be firmware upgradable, so if there is an issue it can't be fixed.

As annoying as this watch is to me, it's actually a smart decision on Casio's part because the "Smarter" the watch is, the "faster" the watch gets replaced with something else. Next year, they'll probably release an updated MM that will be smarter and faster...so people will naturally gravitate towards that because of the technology and move on from this Ranger.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Hey, owners, I have a question. I was looking at the manual (Japanese translation) about the Sunrise/Sunset mode. It says you can get sunrise/sunset info for the Home City. Is it only for the Home City, or can you enter Lat/Long coordinates for the most accurate sunrise/sunset info??
> 
> I ask because on the Rangeman v1, and also on some Protreks, the sunrise/sunset times are based off of your local Lat/Long coordinates, which makes the sunrise/sunset times on the watch very accurate. If those times are instead based off of the Home City on the Rangeman Nav, that is not so good because the Home City might be hundreds of miles away from your actual location... :think:
> 
> BTW, I hope that the English-lang version of the manual, when released, is MUCH more detailed than the Japanese-translated one. The GPS Nav section is very short on detail, IMO...


Since the watch has GPS, it would be better if it could set the latitude/longitude for sunrise/sunset using the GPS location.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Since the watch has GPS, it would be better if it could set the latitude/longitude for sunrise/sunset using the GPS location.


Agreed, but I thought I already heard you couldn't enter GPS coordinates into the watch, so I figured that option doesn't apply. But maybe it could still be a scrolling number option type of thing instead of entering actual numbers via a keypad? Or maybe, you wouldn't have to enter anything at all. Since the watch does know your GPS location, maybe that is how it sets the sunrise/sunset times... (I HOPE so!!)


----------



## Worker

Yes, I was certainly hoping that you could get a GPS fix and the sunrise and sunset would be automatically updated for your location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msdooley

Got mine on preorder but was curious what the below text means as many places in the US and world wide can often have temperatures at or below -4f/-20c. Would anyone be able to shed some light as to what low temp resistance is?

And as for all the strap hoopla going on up there in the tread, I have never had a single issue with my gw-9400 strap. It’s very secure and having worked in harsh outdoor environments gloved and ungloved I wouldn’t want something larger taking up more wrist space as it could be a hinderance and make it uncomfortable.

“Tough Construction to Withstand Harsh Conditions

The watch is designed to withstand harsh conditions with dust- and dirt-proof, mud-resistant construction, low-temperature resistance down to -20°C (-4°F), a carbon fiber insert band, and sapphire crystal.”


----------



## mtb2104

I think, not 100% sure though, since the sunrise/sunset get automatic update base on your existing location/home city, it depends on how you set that. If you set it with the watch default cities, or the app, it might just use the general location information for it. If you set it via GPS location, it should rely on the actual GPS data. Just my guess.


----------



## Joakim Agren

msdooley said:


> Got mine on preorder but was curious what the below text means as many places in the US and world wide can often have temperatures at or below -4f/-20c. Would anyone be able to shed some light as to what low temp resistance is?
> 
> And as for all the strap hoopla going on up there in the tread, I have never had a single issue with my gw-9400 strap. It's very secure and having worked in harsh outdoor environments gloved and ungloved I wouldn't want something larger taking up more wrist space as it could be a hinderance and make it uncomfortable.
> 
> "Tough Construction to Withstand Harsh Conditions
> 
> The watch is designed to withstand harsh conditions with dust- and dirt-proof, mud-resistant construction, low-temperature resistance down to -20°C (-4°F), a carbon fiber insert band, and sapphire crystal."


Low temp tolerance in the G-Shock world means that more voltage gets applied to the LCD enabling it to operate under colder temperatures. The -20 C is the lowest the watch will show time before going dim on you. Any colder and the display is not functional however the watch will come back to life when heated again. It is worth noticing that under such cold conditions the battery will drain much faster then specifications say. If you wear the watch on your wrist it will not reach below -20 Celsius even if it is colder then that outside. If it reaches that temperature on the wrist I would worry that the wearer is probably dead!:rodekaart:-d









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

While you guys need a GPS to find your way, Chuck Norris uses it to find the Satellite! :-d









To Joakim, you need to work on your photoshop skills, man. ;-)


----------



## Joakim Agren

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> While you guys need a GPS to find your way, Chuck Norris uses it to find the Satellite! :-d
> 
> View attachment 13013091
> 
> 
> To Joakim, you need to work on your photoshop skills, man. ;-)


I can do it better just that I did this one in a hurry and I thought the sloppy work enhanced the comedic effect!:-d


----------



## msdooley

Thank you.



Joakim Agren said:


> msdooley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine on preorder but was curious what the below text means as many places in the US and world wide can often have temperatures at or below -4f/-20c. Would anyone be able to shed some light as to what low temp resistance is?
> 
> "Tough Construction to Withstand Harsh Conditions
> 
> The watch is designed to withstand harsh conditions with dust- and dirt-proof, mud-resistant construction, low-temperature resistance down to -20°C (-4°F), a carbon fiber insert band, and sapphire crystal."
> 
> 
> 
> Low temp tolerance in the G-Shock world means that more voltage gets applied to the LCD enabling it to operate under colder temperatures. The -20 C is the lowest the watch will show time before going dim on you. Any colder and the display is not functional however the watch will come back to life when heated again. It is worth noticing that under such cold conditions the battery will drain much faster then specifications say. If you wear the watch on your wrist it will not reach below -20 Celsius even if it is colder then that outside. If it reaches that temperature on the wrist I would worry that the wearer is probably dead!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



marinemaster said:


> $800 watch and Casio CANT put a Full Width strap on this watch ??? Are you kidding me ? What a bunch of BS. I am NOT going to to spend $800 on a watch where they try to save $5 and make the bracelet slimmer to save money.
> That is the oldest trick in the book. Shame on them!





marinemaster said:


> The strap may be strong enough but with such a large watch it needs to be balanced. Also this thing is towards heavy at 140 grams so strap needs to have as much surface as possible, be as wide as possible.


I thought you were being facetious too but it really does seem like this is bothering you quite a bit. 
You do realise that the size of the strap IS full width right? As in the regular width they use on the majority of their watches. Which I would say they found to be the optimal size for function, style and comfort. The only bands wider are the military strap/glide models which take a lot of wear to become comfy, if at all.
So youre saying they put a band similar to premium models like the gpw, gwg and original rangeman, added carbon fibre but deliberately didnt make it bigger than normal just to save money??? :-s:-s
And some how that equates to "the oldest trick in the book"?? what trick is that exactly? Continuing similarities between other premium models for continuity, familiarity/brand recognition and cost effectiveness? Yep oldest trick ever alright!! Got us again!! those bar sterds!! Haha









Even with a wide, heavy/metal band the ratio of band to watch weight is always far less and will never balance out, nor should it need to. The band is to hold the watch to your wrist, not balance on a fulcrum. More surface and width will simple lessen comfort and add bulk since youre essentially wearing a cuff and I doubt anyone doing anything physical will want a big plastic arm band to trap sweat and restrict movement. plus cuffs are out, its not the early 2000s anymore 

Similar bands are on the gwg (approx.. 120g) and the gpw (approx.. 130g) and the mtgg (pushing 200g - heavier band but still the same width) yet they do fine holding the watch to the arm. They don't do anything about the top heaviness tho, so maybe just wear it tighter if you don't want the thing to move around?

Either way, it's an odd feature to nitpick and a rather weird angle to try and provide substance to your outrage. :think:


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Odie said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Two different ways of looking at it:
> 
> 1. Because it doesn't rely on an OS of sort, you don't have to worry about "update glitches". WYSIWYG when it comes to the module.
> 
> 2. It seems a bit slow with a delay in operation from operation to operation. Will it in a few years feel like a cell phone that you've had for a few years? It doesn't appear to be firmware upgradable, so if there is an issue it can't be fixed.
> 
> As annoying as this watch is to me, it's actually a smart decision on Casio's part because the "Smarter" the watch is, the "faster" the watch gets replaced with something else. Next year, they'll probably release an updated MM that will be smarter and faster...so people will naturally gravitate towards that because of the technology and move on from this Ranger.


I agree with you,
hoping that this rangeman won't be a yearly release with updated versions every year


----------



## Feltox

Is the GPS function possible to use (I mean navigate to a certain place) when not paired with a smartphone? If I get lost in an unknown place with no phone, can I still use the watch to navigate me to civilzation? The GPR does not have downloaded maps, so how the GPS actually works?


----------



## smart01

Question...

Is it necessary to always use GPS, so that the exact time is displayed? In my Mudmaster GWG 1000 is a wave ceptor which shows exactly time.
How is it working on this new Rangeman?

Thanks 
Smart01


----------



## Time4Playnow

smart01 said:


> Question...
> 
> Is it necessary to always use GPS, so that the exact time is displayed? In my Mudmaster GWG 1000 is a wave ceptor which shows exactly time.
> How is it working on this new Rangeman?
> 
> Thanks
> Smart01


I assume that when you say "exact time," you mean from a time sync, right? Then no, you don't need GPS. The watch will sync to the correct time via Bluetooth automatically, multiple times per day.



Feltox said:


> Is the GPS function possible to use (I mean navigate to a certain place) when not paired with a smartphone? If I get lost in an unknown place with no phone, can I still use the watch to navigate me to civilzation? The GPR does not have downloaded maps, so how the GPS actually works?


Now think about this. If the watch has no maps built in, how would it be able to navigate you to civilation by itself??? In that situation (i.e., plane crash in remote locale) the best thing you could use is your brain, and a compass. ;-)

Now if you WALKED into an unknown place and got lost, and had GPS Nav on, you could use the backtrack feature to go back to your starting point (and become "un-lost" :-d).

Moral of the story: don't get into a plane crash in remote areas without your watch AND your phone.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Time4Playnow said:


> I assume that when you say "exact time," you mean from a time sync, right? Then no, you don't need GPS. The watch will sync to the correct time via Bluetooth automatically, multiple times per day.
> 
> Now think about this. If the watch has no maps built in, how would it be able to navigate you to civilation by itself??? In that situation (i.e., plane crash in remote locale) the best thing you could use is your brain, and a compass. ;-)
> 
> Now if you WALKED into an unknown place and got lost, and had GPS Nav on, you could use the backtrack feature to go back to your starting point (and become "un-lost" :-d).
> 
> Moral of the story: don't get into a plane crash in remote areas without your watch AND your phone.


Also you can start to track while in the airplane. I'm talking little plane, not a airliner.
Like that in case of crash you got at least a track back to the field.

Moral of story start to track yourself when you start to leave your confort zone. ;-)


----------



## smart01

@Time4Playow,

no i do not mean the sync to the mobile phone. 

I want to know, from which signal this watch knows, what time exactly it is... As i wrote, my Mudmann have a wave ceptor, this watch get the time from this signal. 
Is it getting the signal from GPS? Ifit is like this, GPS must switch on all the time and then the battery is empty in around one day.

I hope, you understand what i mean...

Thanks..
Smart01


----------



## Time4Playnow

smart01 said:


> @Time4Playow,
> 
> no i do not mean the sync to the mobile phone.
> 
> *I want to know, from which signal this watch knows, what time exactly it is*... As i wrote, my Mudmann have a wave ceptor, this watch get the time from this signal.
> Is it getting the signal from GPS? Ifit is like this, GPS must switch on all the time and then the battery is empty in around one day.
> 
> I hope, you understand what i mean...
> 
> Thanks..
> Smart01


Yes, you are talking about a "time sync" signal. And the watch does that in two ways:


Bluetooth: it uses Bluetooth to connect to your phone and get the time sync from the phone. (which gets its time sync from Internet servers)
GPS: It can get a time sync using GPS also.

However, as I mentioned, the watch will "sync" via Bluetooth automatically, about 4 times/day. In that case your watch will always have the correct, exact time.

If it does not sync via Bluetooth - maybe if your phone is not around - it will get the time sync via GPS. It only takes about 10 seconds or so.


----------



## smart01

ok, now it is clear... Thanks!

I look forward to buy one.... I hope, i could get it in Germany in the next weeks...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

smart01 said:


> @Time4Playow,
> 
> no i do not mean the sync to the mobile phone.
> 
> I want to know, from which signal this watch knows, what time exactly it is... As i wrote, my Mudmann have a wave ceptor, this watch get the time from this signal.
> Is it getting the signal from GPS? Ifit is like this, GPS must switch on all the time and then the battery is empty in around one day.
> 
> I hope, you understand what i mean...
> 
> Thanks..
> Smart01


Time synching is mainly done by Bluetooth with the smartphone. It's easy and is prioritary.
When doing a GPS fix it will also sync.

Its a quartz watch it won't drift a lot between manual or auto sync.


----------



## WES51

As far as navigation via digital screen goes...

Unless we are talking turn by turn instructions, I find outdoor navigation via digital screen maps rather overrated. To me even a backpack size digital screen size is barely enough for comfort. Indeed as far as hiking goes, I still prefer to unfold a large, good quality paper sheet of high resolution topo map and find my way by traditional means.

Having said that, I personally sure wouldn't miss GPS maps in any watch.

However what I would definitely miss if GPS _assist_ of funtions like altimeter, barometer (sea level correction) and sunset/sunrise was underutilized.


----------



## Bwana

Fun video of the watch. Shows a very brief rundown on navigation.


----------



## GregNYC

Picking up mine tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GregNYC said:


> Picking up mine tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news ! Big congrats and pls remember the GPR counting & photo thread


----------



## SgtPepper

Since today the manual for the GPR-B1000 is online.

Deutsch: http://support.casio.com/storage/de/manual/pdf/DE/009/qw3452.pdf

Englisch: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3452.pdf


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GregNYC said:


> Picking up mine tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this confirm it's already in the USA?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

I think so. The NYC boutique called me yesterday and said that my green-strap version is ready to pick up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Hi,
Has anyone tried to transfer a route to the watch with the mobile app G-Shock Connected? I did it but I didn’t get the route in the watch display. Just the dot (square) w/my current position. Also the linear distance to Goal (destination point) is always 0 km although the the real distance is over 7 km and the bearing didn’t point to the correct goal direction. If otherwise I recall a point memo as Goal directly in the watch, I get the destination route in the display and the correct linear distance to Goal too. The only issue here is that you can’t select intermediate points directly in the watch and you have and you must set a Goal point that is already as a point memo. I’ve checked the transferred route in the app and it’s everything ok, but it seems there’s an issue when transferring to the watch because after transferring it to the watch and as I select Navigation the route doesn’t show on the display. (sorry for my English...)
I’d appreciate your help. Thanks


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GregNYC said:


> I think so. The NYC boutique called me yesterday and said that my green-strap version is ready to pick up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow maybe boutique get them first?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092

G'day guys,

Has anyone figured out how to set the tide info. The watch says to do it in the app, so I went to the app and pressed Tide info etc, but all it comes up with is a map and asks for a location, but nothing happens and I don't get any info.
Has anyone figured this out?

Cheers

Gav


----------



## Feltox

WES51 said:


> Having said that, I personally sure wouldn't miss GPS maps in any watch.


I might sound like a layman. But how do you actually use the GPS in such watch? What is its function in navigating from place to place, when no maps are available?


----------



## maxpowerful

Feltox said:


> I might sound like a layman. But how do you actually use the GPS in such watch? What is its function in navigating from place to place, when no maps are available?


you use it to record your track. similar to those old garmin handheld hiking GPS units. It will record a trail so you can back track to your starting point or just for recording your treks.

you can also mark waypoints for future reference if you want to return to somewhere.


----------



## maxpowerful

I also just received mine a couple hours ago! Imported from Japan to NY.

This thing is huuuge.

View attachment 13019435


----------



## msdooley

Delete


----------



## CC

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

But there's already two product threads and a picture thread.
Do we really need another to discuss its functions?...


----------



## asterix550

hasto092 said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to set the tide info. The watch says to do it in the app, so I went to the app and pressed Tide info etc, but all it comes up with is a map and asks for a location, but nothing happens and I don't get any info.
> Has anyone figured this out?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gav


You have to select the location you want that info in the map on the App, sync with the watch and there you have it. Then select in the watch in the MODE menu "Tide&Moon" and it will show you the info for the selected location

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## msdooley

GPS signal reception:

While reading the manual (pg11-13) today I noticed that "
● GPS navigation can be used only when the battery indicator shows 75% (3 bars)
or higher"

In several places on these pages it explicitly says 3 bars (75%) battery is required to use GPS nav. So the question is under the two GPS update frequency modes "[NORMAL]: 24 hours, continuous [HIGH RATE]: 4 to 5 hours"

This is substantially less than what they advertised on the watches homepage @ 33 hrs for continuous normal updates.

I also thought I had read something regarding restricted functions at 50% battery in the manual.

While I am waiting for my watch to be shipped how are you all finding the time usage on this new addition of gps?


----------



## msdooley

I knew there was an general announcement/hype thread, I was unaware of any actual owner&funtionality thread



CollectorCol said:


> But there's already two product threads and a picture thread.
> Do we really need another to discuss its functions?...


----------



## maxpowerful

hasto092 said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to set the tide info. The watch says to do it in the app, so I went to the app and pressed Tide info etc, but all it comes up with is a map and asks for a location, but nothing happens and I don't get any info.
> Has anyone figured this out?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gav


you have to find a location from where the tide is read from. There should be red dots on the map to show which locations have a gauge.


----------



## GregNYC

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

In the House!! From the NYC boutique. USD $800 + tax.

Also, my question is answered: the stopwatch does show the time of day. Yay!!

More photos later!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feltox

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*



msdooley said:


> I knew there was an general announcement/hype thread, I was unaware of any actual owner&funtionality thread


It was, and was closed due to constant fighting between the members.


----------



## asterix550

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

I've post an issue in the other topic about this watch regarding transferring route to the watch from the mobile app. Does anyone have the same problem??

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



GregNYC said:


> In the House!! From the NYC boutique. USD $800 + tax.
> 
> Also, my question is answered: the stopwatch does show the time of day. Yay!!
> 
> More photos later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice lol.. my dealer is looking into whether or not they're receiving mine soon. Any moment now... if yours is a sign that the the states have them mine isn't far off maybe within a few weeks time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice lol.. my dealer is looking into whether or not they're receiving mine soon. Any moment now... if yours is a sign that the the states have them mine isn't far off maybe within a few weeks time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Let's hope then that you are lucky. Because I know there are some retailers that are not on the priority list that will have to wait until May 6 Th before they get them...:rodekaart


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



GregNYC said:


> In the House!! From the NYC boutique. USD $800 + tax.
> 
> Also, my question is answered: the stopwatch does show the time of day. Yay!!
> 
> More photos later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely  Right in time  Enjoy


----------



## WES51

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



WES51 said:


> I would definitely miss if GPS _assist_ of funtions like altimeter, barometer (sea level correction) and sunset/sunrise was underutilized.


Well, from reading the manual, it looks like at least altimeter is GPS assisted if needed. However there is no sea level corrected barometric measurement display and no GPS assisted sunset/sunrise either. Hmm. Stopwatch has no memory or lap counter function, both of which I use a lot on my WS200H.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR -B1000 Order List - updated 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop 
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool 

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( but no photo yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) Asterix550 - RECEIVED


----------



## hasto092

asterix550 said:


> You have to select the location you want that info in the map on the App, sync with the watch and there you have it. Then select in the watch in the MODE menu "Tide&Moon" and it will show you the info for the selected location
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk





maxpowerful said:


> you have to find a location from where the tide is read from. There should be red dots on the map to show which locations have a gauge.


Thanks fellas, I'll give it a crack. EDIT: Worked a treat, all sorted. Didn't occur to me to tap a red dot, but there you have it. Thanks again.

Gav


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



WES51 said:


> Well, from reading the manual, it looks like at least altimeter is GPS assisted if needed. However there is no sea level corrected barometric measurement display and no GPS assisted sunset/sunrise either. Hmm. Stopwatch has no memory or lap counter function, both of which I use a lot on my WS200H.


If you live in Seattle, the home city would be LA, and the sunrise/sunset times won't even be close. Not being able to set the local longitude and latitude manually or via GPS is a major flaw, if actually true and not just an error in the manual.

Edit: Near the equinoxes, the times would be off somewhat, due to the 4 degree difference in longitude between the two cities. Near the solstices, the times would be very far off, due to the large difference in latitude.


----------



## Leon007

asterix550 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone tried to transfer a route to the watch with the mobile app G-Shock Connected? I did it but I didn't get the route in the watch display. Just the dot (square) w/my current position. Also the linear distance to Goal (destination point) is always 0 km although the the real distance is over 7 km and the bearing didn't point to the correct goal direction. If otherwise I recall a point memo as Goal directly in the watch, I get the destination route in the display and the correct linear distance to Goal too. The only issue here is that you can't select intermediate points directly in the watch and you have and you must set a Goal point that is already as a point memo. I've checked the transferred route in the app and it's everything ok, but it seems there's an issue when transferring to the watch because after transferring it to the watch and as I select Navigation the route doesn't show on the display. (sorry for my English...)
> I'd appreciate your help. Thanks
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Hello Asterix,
I have exactly the same problem with transferring the Route from the APP „G-SHOCK CONNECTED" to the Rageman with iPhone X in Germany.
The new Version of the APP is out since Yesterday (V 1.23), but the problem still exist.
I hope that this is not an generelle IOS coordinate-blocking problem.
But if, the new Rageman has a big Problem I think. 
This is a BASIC and one of the MAIN FEATURE of the new Rageman.
It cannot be possible that this function was never bin tested from the Developers!!!

Leon007

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Leon007 said:


> Hello Asterix,
> I have exactly the same problem with transferring the Route from the APP „G-SHOCK CONNECTED" to the Rageman with iPhone X in Germany.
> The new Version of the APP is out since Yesterday (V 1.23), but the problem still exist.
> I hope that this is not an generelle IOS coordinate-blocking problem.
> But if, the new Rageman has a big Problem I think.
> This is a BASIC and one of the MAIN FEATURE of the new Rageman.
> It cannot be possible that this function was never bin tested from the Developers!!!
> 
> Leon007
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Glad I'm not alone!!
This is mainly an app bug. I think they'll correct it shortly. I suggest you to post this problem in the app review in App Store so they'll issue an update soon.
Does anyone else have the same problem?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

asterix550 said:


> Glad I'm not alone!!
> This is mainly an app bug. I think they'll correct it shortly. I suggest you to post this problem in the app review in App Store so they'll issue an update soon.
> Does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Besides, I agree with you, this is one of the watch's main features. So they'll surely won't leave it unfixed.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

asterix550 said:


> Glad I'm not alone!!
> This is mainly an app bug. I think they'll correct it shortly. I suggest you to post this problem in the app review in App Store so they'll issue an update soon.
> Does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


I have already post a review with the problem in the APP Store, but It isn't visusall at the moment. I hope that they can fix It, because one people has an simiular problem with his GPW 2000 
I hope that the coordinates are not blocked to transfer with Bluetooth on IOS ?
That would be the dead for the new RAGEMAN on IOS.
Does any one has the same problem with android?

Leon

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

I also post a review in the App Store. After submitting the reviews will be not visible for approval process but it becomes visible after that.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

So far I like the display and the older-style illumination. The whole screen lights up.

What I don’t like so much is the fact that you can’t change modes (say from Timekeeping to Stopwatch) just by pressing a button. You have to twist the crown and move a pointer up and down a list of functions. The text of the list is really small, and the crown is not easy to twist, as it’s sort of recessed in between the crown guards. It’s VERY fiddly.

Maybe there is a way to change this and allow modes to be cycled through by just pressing a button?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

My Rangeman is on the way! Will arrive in the middle of next week. 🙂 Im very excited about the watch. I bought a black one. Here are more green ones as far as i see. 🙂


----------



## Leon007

Leon007 said:


> Hello Asterix,
> I have exactly the same problem with transferring the Route from the APP „G-SHOCK CONNECTED" to the Rageman with iPhone X in Germany.
> The new Version of the APP is out since Yesterday (V 1.23), but the problem still exist.
> I hope that this is not an generelle IOS coordinate-blocking problem.
> But if, the new Rageman has a big Problem I think.
> This is a BASIC and one of the MAIN FEATURE of the new Rageman.
> It cannot be possible that this function was never bin tested from the Developers!!!
> 
> Leon007
> 
> I wonder why no more people comment on the missing function.
> This is the most important advertised feature of the new Rageman.
> Without this advertised feature, the watch is not really useable in emergencies.
> 
> Leon007


----------



## Odie

Leon007 said:


> Leon007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Asterix,
> I have exactly the same problem with transferring the Route from the APP „G-SHOCK CONNECTED" to the Rageman with iPhone X in Germany.
> The new Version of the APP is out since Yesterday (V 1.23), but the problem still exist.
> I hope that this is not an generelle IOS coordinate-blocking problem.
> But if, the new Rageman has a big Problem I think.
> This is a BASIC and one of the MAIN FEATURE of the new Rageman.
> It cannot be possible that this function was never bin tested from the Developers!!!
> 
> Leon007
> 
> I wonder why no more people comment on the missing function.
> This is the most important advertised feature of the new Rageman.
> Without this advertised feature, the watch is not really useable in emergencies.
> 
> Leon007
> 
> 
> 
> I would contact Casio directly about the problem as opposed to relying on app reviews. There are always issues when it comes to newly released software but they need to deal with it first hand.
> 
> I would also suggest creating another "help" or "issue" thread as your problems or concerns can get lost in this type of thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeHS

HI owners , I have a question about illumination , the manual said :"Display illumination is also disabled while measurement by a sensor is in progress" . But it also said : "Pressing (B) in any mode turns on illumination". In compass chapter it said : “if you turn on illumination by pressing (B) while a compass operation is in progress , the compass operation will be paused momentarily , the compass operation will resume when the beeper stops or illumination turns off” . So Does illumination working or not while using sensor ???


----------



## Leon007

JoeHS said:


> HI owners , I have a question about illumination , the manual said :"Display illumination is also disabled while measurement by a sensor is in progress" . But it also said : "Pressing (B) in any mode turns on illumination". In compass chapter it said : "if you turn on illumination by pressing (B) while a compass operation is in progress , the compass operation will be paused momentarily , the compass operation will resume when the beeper stops or illumination turns off" . So Does illumination working or not while using sensor ???


If you press the „B" button at the Watch and the compass is activated, the compass stops for the time even the light is on (1,5 or 3,0 sec). If however the Autolight is activated, the compass will still work and measures even while the light is on.

Leon

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

--Crosspost--

The monster has arrived !!!

















This is such an awesome G.

Still have to take the time to play with it, but so far it looks and works great.

Only thing i miss is the hourly chime.


----------



## Leon007

Myrrhman said:


> --Crosspost--
> 
> The monster has arrived !!!
> 
> View attachment 13022799
> 
> 
> View attachment 13022801
> 
> 
> This is such an awesome G.
> 
> Still have to take the time to play with it, but so far it looks and works great.
> 
> Only thing i miss is the hourly chime.


Congratiulation, I have that black one too 

I hope you have time to check the problem described in thread 513, with Importe Routes to the watch, perhaps even with Android

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

Congratiulation, I have that black one too 

I hope you have time to check the problem described in thread 513, with Importe Routes to the watch, perhaps even with Android

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

Leon007 said:


> Congratiulation, I have that black one too
> 
> I hope you have time to check the problem described in thread 513, with Importe Routes to the watch, perhaps even with Android
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks !!! Yeah, I always go for black 

Yes, I've heard about it. i will certainly check in the coming week. Just need a reason to travel a bit


----------



## Leon007

Myrrhman said:


> Thanks !!! Yeah, I always go for black
> 
> Yes, I've heard about it. i will certainly check in the coming week. Just need a reason to travel a bit


Thanks a lot 
...don't forget to tell if you use android or IOS.

Have fun to try out.

Leon

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerful

Leon007 said:


> Thanks a lot
> ...don't forget to tell if you use android or IOS.
> 
> Have fun to try out.
> 
> Leon
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I have iOS and app version 1.2.3. Just tried the route import feature and it worked fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

maxpowerful said:


> I have iOS and app version 1.2.3. Just tried the route import feature and it worked fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for testing

...that is curios, do you see the route included his waypoints that you have exportes from the APP to the watch and do you see the right distance (Miles/Kilometers) at the watch if you press the „A"-Button an the watch?

Leon


----------



## Myrrhman

Leon007 said:


> Thanks a lot
> ...don't forget to tell if you use android or IOS.
> 
> Have fun to try out.
> 
> Leon
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Guess its no use to tell, as i haven't tested yet. But I'm just also so happy with my new phone for a week now 

I'm using the Pixel 2 XL. So I'm pure android ;-)

App version 1.2.3 (0328A)


----------



## Leon007

...that‘s okay, please let is know when you check the route Import to the watch with android, if you have the time to do. 

Leon


----------



## asterix550

maxpowerful said:


> I have iOS and app version 1.2.3. Just tried the route import feature and it worked fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your feedback. After import, can you see the route in the display with all the waypoints and accurate measured distances? That's strange, because this is surely an app issue and the app is the same for all of us...
It would be great if we could have more feedback of new owners about this issue

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

New app update launched!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

asterix550 said:


> New app update launched!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


For IOS ? Can't see It in APP-Store, allways 1.23 for Germany

Leon


----------



## asterix550

Leon007 said:


> For IOS ? Can't see It in APP-Store, allways 1.23 for Germany
> 
> Leon


Sorry I was referring v.1.2.3

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jomar

Count me in and my collection


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> GPR -B1000 Order List - updated
> 
> 1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD - RECEIVED
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC - RECEIVED
> 8) batoo
> 9) Joeri
> 10) jomar - RECEIVED
> 11) F J Iceberg
> 12) T3C - RECEIVED
> 13) jskibo
> 14) Peter Lalic
> 15) konakai
> 16) Cowboy Bebop
> 17) Daniel JB
> 18) Piowa
> 19) bulbanator
> 20) BACKBLAST72
> 21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED
> 22) casiofool
> 
> Additional members
> 23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
> 24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
> 25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED
> 26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photo yet )
> 27) psychopomp1
> 28) hasto092 - RECEIVED
> 29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
> 30) Leon007 - RECEIVED ( no photo yet )


----------



## hasto092

asterix550 said:


> New app update launched!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Seen, g2g for Android 

Gav


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jomar said:


> Count me in and my collection


Big congrats jomarEnjoy


----------



## mtb2104

Have you guys noticed that flickering background? Only visible under certain lighting conditions, and I have checked a few brand new ones on the shelves in Japan, and they all seem to behave similarly. Do you think there is a reason for this?


----------



## kj2

mtb2104 said:


> Have you guys noticed that flickering background? Only visible under certain lighting conditions, and I have checked a few brand new ones on the shelves in Japan, and they all seem to behave similarly. Do you think there is a reason for this?


I watched the video multiple times, but I don't see it.


----------



## DanielJB

Myrrhman said:


> --Crosspost--
> 
> The monster has arrived !!!
> 
> View attachment 13022799
> 
> 
> View attachment 13022801
> 
> 
> This is such an awesome G.
> 
> Still have to take the time to play with it, but so far it looks and works great.
> 
> Only thing i miss is the hourly chime.


Please someone tell me there there is an hourly chime still in this watch Myrrman has made a mistake. I actually rely on this chime quite a bit.


----------



## mtb2104

kj2 said:


> I watched the video multiple times, but I don't see it.


Focus on the black area, you should notice some black/grey transition. Not sure how to enhance quality on Utube....


----------



## Feltox

Great photo!


----------



## anto1980

Happy Easter to everyone!
I have a question:
I'm an amateur athlete and I actually use a Garmin fēnix 5X for my mountain running/mountain bike trainings.
It has auto gps/baro altitude calibration as the last Suunto watches.
Does the Rangeman have the same features or it doesn't knows the barometric changes when you move in altitudes and when really the weather changes?


----------



## mtb2104

Feltox said:


> I saw it on couple of movies. Someone claimed, that it is a serious hardware issue, and those watches will be replaced by Casio.


Source please?

Anyway I wrote to Casio with my video link, and will update when they reply.


----------



## Myrrhman

DanielJB said:


> Please someone tell me there there is an hourly chime still in this watch Myrrman has made a mistake. I actually rely on this chime quite a bit.


I'm sorry man. i cant find the option to turn it on.
And i also cant find it in the manual.
Unfortunately there is no hourly chime on this watch :/


----------



## msdooley

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

i think ive seen your post but honestly its pretty lazy to expect people to search the forum for your post, in order to provide you assistance. On a seperate note, there has been an app update for the apple store, so maybe it addresses your issue. when posting an issue that is app related it helps to post the following information: IOS/Android and version number as well as the issue and things you have tried. Help us help you.


asterix550 said:


> I've post an issue in the other topic about this watch regarding transferring route to the watch from the mobile app. Does anyone have the same problem??
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

I have noticed that again on a Casio manual:

"The watch may not be able to perform auto time adjustment during a timer countdown operation."

This is known on all Multiband 6 (and 5) Casio.

I wonder why on a such a modern and new flagship wristwatch, Casio has not found a solution to that issue.

Stopwatch doesn't seem to be an issue for Time Sync but Timers/countdown have always been... Is it a tradition ?


----------



## msdooley

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

good question. Being a digital there has to be something in the core code that maybe causes a conflict. I feel there are basic function things such as this that shouldn't exist. I know on the previous model Rangeman (9400) the illumination stops when you swap between funtions which IMO is counterproductive as you want to see what function you are swapping to w/o having to hit the illum button every time. I am waiting for my b1000 to arrive and i hope this was changed.

I also feel that they reserve 75% of the battery for core timekeeping functionality as GPS and a few of the extras dont work at 75% or lower. and just as a personal preferance, i would want to see a % for battery remaining not a series of bars but at least they gave up a 4 bar staff v. H-M-L


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*



msdooley said:


> good question. Being a digital there has to be something in the core code that maybe causes a conflict. I feel there are basic function things such as this that shouldn't exist. I know on the previous model Rangeman (9400) the illumination stops when you swap between funtions which IMO is counterproductive as you want to see what function you are swapping to w/o having to hit the illum button every time. I am waiting for my b1000 to arrive and i hope this was changed.
> 
> I also feel that they reserve 75% of the battery for core timekeeping functionality as GPS and a few of the extras dont work at 75% or lower. and just as a personal preferance, i would want to see a % for battery remaining not a series of bars but at least they gave up a 4 bar staff v. H-M-L


On most Gs, including the GW-9400, muting the button beeps prevents the light from going out as soon as you hit another button (like Mode).


----------



## GaryK30

mtb2104 said:


> Have you guys noticed that flickering background? Only visible under certain lighting conditions, and I have checked a few brand new ones on the shelves in Japan, and they all seem to behave similarly. Do you think there is a reason for this?


I see a slow, pulsating change in brightness on the black background. Is this what you see? I couldn't see it on my small tablet screen last night, but I see it on my 24" PC screen this morning.


----------



## d2mac

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

I merged the 
2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)Thread here because that was the most recent Rangeman thread i found.



GaryK30 said:


> On most Gs, including the GW-9400, muting the button beeps prevents the light from going out as soon as you hit another button (like Mode).


----------



## Adrian Markus

The title should be GPR-B1000.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*



d2mac said:


> I merged the
> *2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*
> 
> Thread here because that was the most recent Rangeman thread i found.


Why merging a photographic thread and a module / function thread ??


----------



## d2mac

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

Why not?

Corrected



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Why merging a photographic thread and a module / function thread ??


----------



## WES51

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*



d2mac said:


> Why not?


The way I see it, the photo thread was created for fans to be able to celebrate the new Rangeman without any discussions of pros/cons, that arguably made a previous Rangeman thread to go sour and closed.


----------



## asterix550

2018 RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 NAV-BEAST PHOTO Thread of AWESOMENESS!!! Post 'em up guys!!!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=45688917&share_type=t

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Is the watch software UPGRADEABLE using the smartphone or PC connection?


----------



## msdooley

Can’t delete this post


----------



## d2mac

*Re: 2018 Rangeman GPR-B1000 (model: 3452)*

Moved it into this thread.
Unfortunally redirect links broke.



WES51 said:


> The way I see it, the photo thread was created for fans to be able to celebrate the new Rangeman without any discussions of pros/cons, that arguably made a previous Rangeman thread to go sour and closed.


----------



## mtb2104

GaryK30 said:


> I see a slow, pulsating change in brightness on the black background. Is this what you see? I couldn't see it on my small tablet screen last night, but I see it on my 24" PC screen this morning.


Ya that's pretty much it.
Casio asked me for purchase receipt etc... will reply and report back.


----------



## Myrrhman

Leon007 said:


> ...that's okay, please let is know when you check the route Import to the watch with android, if you have the time to do.
> 
> Leon


Ok, i tested yesterday as far as I was able too, because i was testing in the car while driving.

It seemed to me everything worked fine.

However, I did have to scale (zoom in) the display to see the points and the lines that connects them.
Also the distance indicated by the watch seemed correct.

I used app version 1.2.3 (0328A) on Android (Pixel 2 XL)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Ya that's pretty much it.
> Casio asked me for purchase receipt etc... will reply and report back.


Good luck mtb


----------



## asterix550

Myrrhman said:


> Ok, i tested yesterday as far as I was able too, because i was testing in the car while driving.
> 
> It seemed to me everything worked fine.
> 
> However, I did have to scale (zoom in) the display to see the points and the lines that connects them.
> Also the distance indicated by the watch seemed correct.
> 
> I used app version 1.2.3 (0328A) on Android (Pixel 2 XL)


So as I suspected it seems to be an issue with the IOS app only.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

asterix550 said:


> So as I suspected it seems to be an issue with the IOS app only.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sorry 
Hope they fix it soon, mate


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Thank you for the update. Looks like a winner.


----------



## Leon007

Myrrhman said:


> Ok, i tested yesterday as far as I was able too, because i was testing in the car while driving.
> 
> It seemed to me everything worked fine.
> 
> However, I did have to scale (zoom in) the display to see the points and the lines that connects them.
> Also the distance indicated by the watch seemed correct.
> 
> I used app version 1.2.3 (0328A) on Android (Pixel 2 XL)


Thank you so much 

If you realy send the route to the watch and after that you see the distance at the watch, then it is as Astrix told, It seemse to be an IOS problem.

Leon


----------



## asterix550

Myrrhman said:


> Sorry
> Hope they fix it soon, mate


I really hope they do. Thanks

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Does anyone have already figured out how to create a route with the app using external GPX data? How is the app supposed to import the GPX data to create the route and transfer it to the watch?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

asterix550 said:


> Does anyone have already figured out how to create a route with the app using external GPX data? How is the app supposed to import the GPX data to create the route and transfer it to the watch?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Is that even possible ?


----------



## asterix550

Myrrhman said:


> Is that even possible ?


I guess so. Is one of the options in the create route menu in the app.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

asterix550 said:


> I guess so. Is one of the options in the create route menu in the app.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Oh I'm so sorry. I should've looked before asking. i see the option now


----------



## Clockit

Mine arrived today, it feels like a lovely piece of engineering and is beautifully made. There is a learning curve and a bit to get your head around (for me anyway). A good online tutorial wouldn't go amiss.

I can't see myself getting mud on this beauty any day soon!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Clockit said:


> Mine arrived today, it feels like a lovely piece of engineering and is beautifully made. There is a learning curve and a bit to get your head around (for me anyway). A good online tutorial wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> I can't see myself getting mud on this beauty any day soon!


Congrats & let's see some photos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Slowly but surely. The list is growing. GPR -B1000 Order List - lastest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop 
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool 

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )
31) Clockit - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )


----------



## HeadOffice

Greetings everyone - does anyone have any idea when it will be available for sale in the US? I'm sitting in NYC waiting "patiently" to add this one to my group.
I'd like to take this with me next month on a country trip (hiking/camping/etc.) so hoping I can pick one up and familiarize myself.
I'll be taking my Garmin GPS but would like to put this through its paces (two is one and one is none) - naturally I'll have maps that I can rely on for use with them both.

I can't wait for a later version slimmed down and refined like my Manaslu for sleeker wearing but I don't have a problem with large watches (even on small wrists).

All I need now is to order it but from US in case any warranty issues arise.

Any ideas?


----------



## Adrian Markus

I guess it is available at the G Shock Soho store in NY.I guess it is available at the G Shock Soho store in NY.


HeadOffice said:


> Greetings everyone - does anyone have any idea when it will be available for sale in the US? I'm sitting in NYC waiting "patiently" to add this one to my group.
> I'd like to take this with me next month on a country trip (hiking/camping/etc.) so hoping I can pick one up and familiarize myself.
> I'll be taking my Garmin GPS but would like to put this through its paces (two is one and one is none) - naturally I'll have maps that I can rely on for use with them both.
> 
> I can't wait for a later version slimmed down and refined like my Manaslu for sleeker wearing but I don't have a problem with large watches (even on small wrists).
> 
> All I need now is to order it but from US in case any warranty issues arise.
> 
> Any ideas?


I guess it is available at the G Shock Store, Soho in NY.


----------



## HeadOffice

Adrian,
Funnily enough - right after I posted that I called them (SOHO store) and they have it in stock.
One quick subway ride and *I now have it on my wrist* (they have both Black and Olive Green in stock).
Now for the setup...

[Edit]
Has anyone managed to register theirs? Seems the registration form doesn't support the model #.
[/Edit]


----------



## Adrian Markus

HeadOffice said:


> Adrian,
> Funnily enough - right after I posted that I called them (SOHO store) and they have it in stock.
> One quick subway ride and *I now have it on my wrist* (they have both Black and Olive Green in stock).
> Now for the setup...
> 
> [Edit]
> Has anyone managed to register theirs? Seems the registration form doesn't support the model #.
> [/Edit]


Awesome.

So are you on your way ?
Which one Olive green or Black ?

The wait is killing me.. still not launched in India


----------



## HeadOffice

On my way? I'm back and have the black one on my wrist.
First observation is it's wonderful.
First complaint - cannot figure out how to change my home city in the app.
It's set to Detroit.
When I change it to New York on the watch - the next time it connects to the app it's changed back to Detroit.
I'm sure I'll figure it out but it's annoying - everything else is fine though


----------



## maxpowerful

HeadOffice said:


> On my way? I'm back and have the black one on my wrist.
> First observation is it's wonderful.
> First complaint - cannot figure out how to change my home city in the app.
> It's set to Detroit.
> When I change it to New York on the watch - the next time it connects to the app it's changed back to Detroit.
> I'm sure I'll figure it out but it's annoying - everything else is fine though


Maybe your phone itself is set to detroit? I don't remember setting my home time in the app.


----------



## Myrrhman

asterix550 said:


> Does anyone have already figured out how to create a route with the app using external GPX data? How is the app supposed to import the GPX data to create the route and transfer it to the watch?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ok, tested this.

I downloaded a .GPX file example simply from the internet. From here to be exact -----> https://www.mapbox.com/help/define-gpx/

Just put the .GPX file anywhere in your phones memory and the Connected app will find it.
This example only has a 'start' and 'end' point, but you can ad your own points in between if you want.

From there you can import it to the watch as if you would do with an own created route.

So in short.
Put the downloaded route anywhere in your phone and the app will find and read it.


----------



## asterix550

Myrrhman said:


> Ok, tested this.
> 
> I downloaded a .GPX file example simply from the internet. From here to be exact -----> https://www.mapbox.com/help/define-gpx/
> 
> Just put the .GPX file anywhere in your phones memory and the Connected app will find it.
> This example only has a 'start' and 'end' point, but you can ad your own points in between if you want.
> 
> From there you can import it to the watch as if you would do with an own created route.
> 
> So in short.
> Put the downloaded route anywhere in your phone and the app will find and read it.


I'm afraid it doesn't work with iOS that easy...
So to put it simple, wanna taste all this watch's features, buy an Android phone...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

maxpowerful said:


> Maybe your phone itself is set to detroit? I don't remember setting my home time in the app.


You'll probably have to set your "Time & Position" in New York then you'll have it fixed

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HeadOffice

Nope - there's no "home" city to speak of on my Google Pixel. It knows I'm in the Eastern timezone but when I open the app it shows Detroit. So, when I connect my watch to the app - sync occurs and my home city changes on the watch. Can you change your home city in the app (see world time tab in the app)?


----------



## HeadOffice

Asterix550,
I'll try that but just my luck - it's super cloudy today...


----------



## Leon007

asterix550 said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't work with iOS that easy...
> So to put it simple, wanna taste all this watch's features, buy an Android phone...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


It work'son IOS also, you have to open the attached file in the link above with safari, then click „more" and select the G-SHOCK CONNECT APP. After that you find it in the
G-SHOCK CONNECT APP 

Leon


----------



## asterix550

asterix550 said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't work with iOS that easy...
> So to put it simple, wanna taste all this watch's features, buy an Android phone...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Correction!
It's possible to import GPX files to IOS phones. You can't save it but I can open it in safari with the option "open with..." then select G-Shock Connected app and then you have it there. Still no route path in the watch's display and no distances to Goal or waypoints but that's the same old problem with transferring coordinates from the app to the watch. So, not much use without fixing the IOS app.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

asterix550 said:


> Correction!
> It's possible to import GPX files to IOS phones. You can't save it but I can open it in safari with the option "open with..." then select G-Shock Connected app and then you have it there. Still no route path in the watch's display and no distances to Goal or waypoints but that's the same old problem with transferring coordinates from the app to the watch. So, not much use without fixing the IOS app.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


If answered your question in Thread 588, but does not tested if It work.
Hopefully that the next update to 1.24 will fix all those problems 

Leon


----------



## Myrrhman

Ok. Just messaged on Instagram with another owner of the new Rangeman.

He's on Android 7.0 (Huawei) and app version 1.2.3 (0328A) and has the same issue. Only one dot on the watch after transferring a route from the app.

So it seems its not isolated to IOS.


----------



## Leon007

Sorry to hear that for Android-User, but let me hope that they MUST fix that problem for both OS ASAP.



Leon


----------



## asterix550

Myrrhman said:


> Ok. Just messaged on Instagram with another owner of the new Rangeman.
> 
> He's on Android 7.0 (Huawei) and app version 1.2.3 (0328A) and has the same issue. Only one dot on the watch after transferring a route from the app.
> 
> So it seems its not isolated to IOS.


Ok. Thanks for the feedback.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Leon007 said:


> If answered your question in Thread 588, but does not tested if It work.
> Hopefully that the next update to 1.24 will fix all those problems
> 
> Leon


Yes it works. I tested it

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Leon007 said:


> Sorry to hear that for Android-User, but let me hope that they MUST fix that problem for both OS ASAP.


some time ago, we had a some discussions on the "update" topic and some members were pointing exactly to these type concerns when they argued that they prefer to stick with their un-connected watches. It seems like unfortunately they were correct.


----------



## Leon007

asterix550 said:


> Yes it works. I tested it
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


...but the route does not shown on the watch,so far I understand you (same if you use the APP alone)

Leon


----------



## Myrrhman

Hey,

Someone pointed this out to me ...









Anyone know how to interpret this sentence ?

Will there be an update on the 2nd of May ?


----------



## Leon007

Translated from the german manuel at the same place of English manuel. 
„Time zone data can change when the clock is connected to a phone"
Maybe a typo

Leon


----------



## Myrrhman

Leon007 said:


> Translated from the german manuel at the same place of English manuel.
> „Time zone data can change when the clock is connected to a phone"
> Maybe a typo
> 
> Leon


Haha
Yeah, that's what I thought. Such a strange place to inform us about an update and the sentence itself is also strange.


----------



## Myrrhman

Huh. Double post. Deleted


----------



## asterix550

Leon007 said:


> ...but the route does not shown on the watch,so far I understand you (same if you use the APP alone)
> 
> Leon


Exactly! But at least the iOS app can import the GPX files and that's something I was not believing it would work

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HeadOffice

asterix550 said:


> You'll probably have to set your "Time & Position" in New York then you'll have it fixed
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Unfortunately no - Synced Time and Position twice - watch shows New York. Connect to phone and Home city automatically changed to Detroit. Very strange. I suspect the only thing to do is keep the phone disconnected until an update fixes it.


----------



## asterix550

HeadOffice said:


> Unfortunately no - Synced Time and Position twice - watch shows New York. Connect to phone and Home city automatically changed to Detroit. Very strange. I suspect the only thing to do is keep the phone disconnected until an update fixes it.


Let's hope they can keep up the app with this watch's premium standards and fix it asap.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

HeadOffice said:


> Unfortunately no - Synced Time and Position twice - watch shows New York. Connect to phone and Home city automatically changed to Detroit. Very strange. I suspect the only thing to do is keep the phone disconnected until an update fixes it.


Have you checked your positions data in your phones setting? Are the pointer pointing to New York in the map? I think the G-Shock app checks for position under your phone setting.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

GPR - B1000 Order List - lastest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop 
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )
31) Clockit - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED


----------



## HeadOffice

I can address the lack of photos (sorry - didn't realize how hairy my arm is until you see it up close)...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



HeadOffice said:


> I can address the lack of photos (sorry - didn't realize how hairy my arm is until you see it up close)...
> View attachment 13029073


Corrected  Well done & congrats on your new Rangeman


----------



## maxpowerful

Im not able to reproduce the route import error that people are reporting
I tried it four times today and it appears to be working for me
I can scroll through the distance to waypoints and goal and I see the planned route and the route that I travelled.
Im using an iphone 8 with V1.2.3

here's a couple:


----------



## Leon007

maxpowerful said:


> Im not able to reproduce the route import error that people are reporting
> I tried it four times today and it appears to be working for me
> I can scroll through the distance to waypoints and goal and I see the planned route and the route that I travelled.
> Im using an iphone 8 with V1.2.3
> 
> here's a couple:


This is really interesting and I don't understand why it works not for everyone. I have an iPhone X, maybe that's the reason?

Leon


----------



## asterix550

maxpowerful said:


> Im not able to reproduce the route import error that people are reporting
> I tried it four times today and it appears to be working for me
> I can scroll through the distance to waypoints and goal and I see the planned route and the route that I travelled.
> Im using an iphone 8 with V1.2.3
> 
> here's a couple:


Thanks for your feedback. I was wondering if this issue is related with iPhone privacy/location settings. Mine is iPhone 6S. App v.1.2.3

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerful

Just tried it again using my LG V30 Android 7.1 phone and the route import works here too.

I have an iphone SE that I will try with next just for more information.


----------



## Leon007

maxpowerful said:


> Just tried it again using my LG V30 Android 7.1 phone and the route import works here too.
> 
> I have an iphone SE that I will try with next just for more information.


Thanks for your perfect support

Leon


----------



## Clockit

Shown along side my B50 puts this beast into perspective. One of my initial likes about this piece of kit is that it reminds you how great it is to be out where it is designed to operate. If this is my last post, it's because I ventured into the wilderness and got lost!


----------



## Leon007

Leon007 said:


> Thanks for your perfect support
> 
> Leon


I have checked the route import now with an iPhone 7 and IOS 11.3 and the problem is not solved, same like my iPhone X 

Leon


----------



## asterix550

Leon007 said:


> I have checked the route import now with an iPhone 7 and IOS 11.3 and the problem is not solved, same like my iPhone X
> 
> Leon


This is really annoying. Is it something related with iPhone settings configuration or an issue with the watch's bluetooth connection. Some iPhones works other don't...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

asterix550 said:


> This is really annoying. Is it something related with iPhone settings configuration or an issue with the watch's bluetooth connection. Some iPhones works other don't...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


I hope that this is not an issue of the watch
(serialnumber range with a problem).

Leon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR - B1000 Order List - lastest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop 
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool 

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED


----------



## Aenkor

I copy my post of the other thread here because the topic is actually here:
I got my new Rangeman today and the same problem with the not displayed route which i transfered before. Only my GPS Position dot appears, no lines for the route. App Version 1.2.3 (0328a) and Android Smartphone with Android 7. No news of if the problem is hardware caused by the watch?

I wrote to Casio Europe about the problem. The App crashes many times while using it. Yours too?

Kind regards and thanks for adding me to the list. 🙂


----------



## Clockit

Just a thought, did you travel far enough with GPS on and does changing the scale of the display make any difference?


----------



## Myrrhman

So many people with this issue now. I'm glad i don't have it, but I'm sad it exists 

I have also not experienced any crashes.

Again, I have a Google Pixel 2 XL with Android 8.1.0 and using the latest version of the G-Shock Connected app (1.2.3 (0328A))

I really hope Casio is aware of the issue and can fix it real fast for you guys !


----------



## Leon007

Myrrhman said:


> So many people with this issue now. I'm glad i don't have it, but I'm sad it exists
> 
> I have also not experienced any crashes.
> 
> Again, I have a Google Pixel 2 XL with Android 8.1.0 and using the latest version of the G-Shock Connected app (1.2.3 (0328A))
> 
> I really hope Casio is aware of the issue and can fix it real fast for you guys !


Thank's a lot, I really don't think that it is an hard or software issue by the watch.
Maybe a conflict at different phones and I hope that they fix it for android and iOS ASSP.

Leon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR - B1000 Order List - lastest update. Congrats to our member Cowboy Bebop! Well done 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool 

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED


----------



## Aenkor

Clockit said:


> Just a thought, did you travel far enough with GPS on and does changing the scale of the display make any difference?


I waited and walked around between 2-5 minutes and changed the scale in all possible options. Nothing changed... 😞 Will try again today.


----------



## Leon007

G-Shock CONNECT new Version 1.3.0 for IOS and android
Now everything work very well for me on IOS. The route export from App to the watch works now perfect








Hope it will works for everyone 

Leon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

GPR - B1000 Order List - latest update 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED

Glad it's sorted out Leon007 Gotta try the latest version later tonight


----------



## GregNYC

I just updated too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

Leon007 said:


> G-Shock CONNECT new Version 1.3.0 for IOS and android
> Now everything work very well for me on IOS. The route export from App to the watch works now perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it will works for everyone
> 
> Leon


I replied in the other thread, now i read THIS! =)

Will try it after work again, thx for your feedback again! =)


----------



## Myrrhman

Leon007 said:


> G-Shock CONNECT new Version 1.3.0 for IOS and android
> Now everything work very well for me on IOS. The route export from App to the watch works now perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it will works for everyone
> 
> Leon


This is so great to hear !!!

Hope its fixed for everyone !


----------



## Aenkor

It WORKS!!! Awesome. Android 7 ok and no more Crashes.


----------



## Leon007

Aenkor said:


> It WORKS!!! Awesome. Android 7 ok and no more Crashes.


Nice to now that Android works too

Leon


----------



## asterix550

Yes!! It finally works! The route is on the display with the correct distance to Goal and waypoints. Well done!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Yes!! It finally works! The route is on the watch display with the correct distance to Goal and waypoints. Well done!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

If one of you owners of the watch could answer this, I'd appreciate it.

What is the shortest "route" that you can create in the app, that will display on the watch?? 1 mile? 2 miles? Something else? Thanks!


----------



## Aenkor

Time4Playnow said:


> If one of you owners of the watch could answer this, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> What is the shortest "route" that you can create in the app, that will display on the watch?? 1 mile? 2 miles? Something else? Thanks!


I cannot say Miles but i posted in the technical Thread today, that especially circle routes from 2-4 km are not really good on the display because the smallest scale is 2km. Therefore your position and the goal point are almost on the same position as you can see on my photo from today. I would say a straight route (i mean no circle) should be minimum 5km.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool The GPR list is growing  The latest update 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED


----------



## Peter Lalic

Still waiting for release in Europe, in order to get mine. :-(
Checking every day, and hope that it will arrive soon. :-s


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Peter Lalic said:


> Still waiting for release in Europe, in order to get mine. :-(
> Checking every day, and hope that it will arrive soon. :-s


Fingers crossed  Black or khaki ?


----------



## Falconeye75

It's so stupid from Casio to have the smallest scale being 2 Km. It should have been at least 200m or less. It doesn't cost anything to do it. 
The problem with this watch is that the watch software will never be updated like otehr watches...


----------



## Aenkor

Falconeye75 said:


> It's so stupid from Casio to have the smallest scale being 2 Km. It should have been at least 200m or less. It doesn't cost anything to do it.
> The problem with this watch is that the watch software will never be updated like otehr watches...


We dont know if it is not updated in the Future. Because you can get information about a Firmware on the watch. Maybe it is upgradeable via the app or so. Will write to Casio about the scale. My opinion is that 500m would be fine for everyone. Here is a picture from my 4km Jogging round today: Looks OK... I noticed that the watch km go up as Long as you travel away from the start point. But if you are on the way back it counts backward from the turning Point. Makes sense for the outdoors but joggers want to see their total. Round was about 4km.


----------



## hasto092

Peter Lalic said:


> Still waiting for release in Europe, in order to get mine. :-(
> Checking every day, and hope that it will arrive soon. :-s


I was too impatient and looked towards the Land of the Rising Sun, maybe give that a go mate?

Rakuten had 'ém super cheap last week, well super cheap for what my country's gonna sell them for.

Gav


----------



## asterix550

Aenkor said:


> We dont know if it is not updated in the Future. Because you can get information about a Firmware on the watch. Maybe it is upgradeable via the app or so. Will write to Casio about the scale. My opinion is that 500m would be fine for everyone. Here is a picture from my 4km Jogging round today: Looks OK... I noticed that the watch km go up as Long as you travel away from the start point. But if you are on the way back it counts backward from the turning Point. Makes sense for the outdoors but joggers want to see their total. Round was about 4km.


This isn't a watch for jogging. This is a watch for survivors as Casio states in its add. If you want a watch for jogging you have a lot of options. ie: Garmin . Nobody get lost at 5k from start. I'm a military and this watch it's perfect just the way it is.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Latest update. Sorry Oreezy for adding you late. Thanks for the heads-up 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED


----------



## Aenkor

asterix550 said:


> Aenkor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont know if it is not updated in the Future. Because you can get information about a Firmware on the watch. Maybe it is upgradeable via the app or so. Will write to Casio about the scale. My opinion is that 500m would be fine for everyone. Here is a picture from my 4km Jogging round today: Looks OK... I noticed that the watch km go up as Long as you travel away from the start point. But if you are on the way back it counts backward from the turning Point. Makes sense for the outdoors but joggers want to see their total. Round was about 4km.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a watch for jogging. This is a watch for survivors as Casio states in its add. If you want a watch for jogging you have a lot of options. ie: Garmin . Nobody get lost at 5k from start. I'm a military and this watch it's perfect just the way it is.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is YOUR opinion... And i respect it. ?

Its obvious that its not for Joggers.

But it doesnt matter if i run or walk. I dont see a SOLDIER or MILITARY in the Promo Videos... Its for adventurers and outdoor people. It says navigation... Even hikers or Outdoor people (not joggers) are interested in their total walked km after a while. But as soon as they turn back in direction of the car/civilisation the total is gone and backward counting started. A setting to choose would be OK, but no option to change this behaviour is not so good.

That is only my opinion. ?

Nice weekend! ?

Edit: i have to say if you are in REAL wilderness without paths or civilisation show me how you walk longer distances in lets say one week. For example in norways wilderness with heights you dont walk 40 km and more in one week with 15+ kg load.if the terrain ist tough you dont make much km. That's my point here.


----------



## Peter Lalic

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fingers crossed  Black or khaki ?


Definitelly "Black". "Khaki" looks awesome, but my preference for this model will be in black.
Also, I would LOVE it to see with positive display, but I can't wait for that.
Negative display seems a bit harder to read in lower light condition, if I am not using watch light constantly to conserve battery.


----------



## asterix550

Does anyone knows if it’s possible to import Goal/waypoints to the watch’s app without always being searching for them in the map? I’ve tried to import as GPX but it only allows routes not points or destinations.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Another one: does anyone have already tried the app with you later iOS 11.3 update? Is it OK to update?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Falconeye75

asterix550 said:


> Does anyone knows if it's possible to import Goal/waypoints to the watch's app without always being searching for them in the map? I've tried to import as GPX but it only allows routes not points or destinations.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


If you are in a "survivor" situation, you will not have mobile network :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Aenkor

I noticed today that the View of Time and navigation in Home Screen DOES work. But it only Shows scale 40 km with as far as i see no possibility to change it. A lot of strange functions and rules in my opinion.


----------



## asterix550

Falconeye75 said:


> If you are in a "survivor" situation, you will not have mobile network :-d:-d:-d:-d


Of course you won't. But you don't need it to do that. I can have already the GPX files on your phone memory

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Feltox

asterix550 said:


> This isn't a watch for jogging. This is a watch for survivors as Casio states in its add. If you want a watch for jogging you have a lot of options. ie: Garmin . Nobody get lost at 5k from start. I'm a military and this watch it's perfect just the way it is.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Allright then. But if this is a survival watch, then how will it help you in survival situation, if your smartphone is gone? The watch does not have buit-in maps. For me, the GPS is actually a bit useless. You can not use it without smartphone. So it will not help you in a real survival situation, since it can not navigate you out of the "wild" (if you get there by accident, and are completely lost). But then - the scale is too big for normal, everyday use. And if you go to a point, and turn back, then your route is being substracted. 
What is the purpose of the GPS function in this watch?


----------



## Aenkor

Feltox said:


> asterix550 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a watch for jogging. This is a watch for survivors as Casio states in its add. If you want a watch for jogging you have a lot of options. ie: Garmin . Nobody get lost at 5k from start. I'm a military and this watch it's perfect just the way it is.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Allright then. But if this is a survival watch, then how will it help you in survival situation, if your smartphone is gone? The watch does not have buit-in maps. For me, the GPS is actually a bit useless. You can not use it without smartphone. So it will not help you in a real survival situation, since it can not navigate you out of the "wild" (if you get there by accident, and are completely lost). But then - the scale is too big for normal, everyday use. And if you go to a point, and turn back, then your route is being substracted.
> What is the purpose of the GPS function in this watch?
Click to expand...

The only usecase i see right now without app is if you go on an outdoor trip you start navigation when your hike begins. You got your GPS coordinates all the time and can backtrack if you get lost. When you get Home you can watch your Route, heights,... After import the data.

Im not sure If you need mobile data to use the App outdoors. Because if your GPS on phone is activated you can maybe use the App without mobile data. But im not sure if the App loads the map everytime or if it has offline Maps. If it loads them every time you can forget it and the only usecase is recording your hike. A bit disappointing. Locus App with offline Maps is still the best for outdoors with the disadvantage that you have to use the damn phone all the time... ?

The too big and on homescreen not 
changeable scales are the most disappointing thing for me personally.


----------



## Feltox

Aenkor said:


> The only usecase i see right now without app is if you go on an outdoor trip you start navigation when your hike begins. You got your GPS coordinates all the time and can backtrack if you get lost. When you get Home you can watch your Route, heights,... After import the data.
> 
> Im not sure If you need mobile data to use the App outdoors. Because if your GPS on phone is activated you can maybe use the App without mobile data. But im not sure if the App loads the map everytime or if it has offline Maps. If it loads them every time you can forget it and the only usecase is recording your hike. A bit disappointing. Locus App with offline Maps is still the best for outdoors with the disadvantage that you have to use the damn phone all the time... 🙂
> 
> The too big and on homescreen not
> changeable scales are the most disappointing thing for me personally.


So it is definitely not the watch I was hoping for. If I have to use it with the phone, then I don't need it at all. The phone is of more use to me. Such a pitty, because I have been waiting for this watch for a couple of months, following all the updates. I am now glad I did not buy it.
I still love Casio G-shock, and will buy myself the Mudman.


----------



## asterix550

Feltox said:


> Allright then. But if this is a survival watch, then how will it help you in survival situation, if your smartphone is gone? The watch does not have buit-in maps. For me, the GPS is actually a bit useless. You can not use it without smartphone. So it will not help you in a real survival situation, since it can not navigate you out of the "wild" (if you get there by accident, and are completely lost). But then - the scale is too big for normal, everyday use. And if you go to a point, and turn back, then your route is being substracted.
> What is the purpose of the GPS function in this watch?


This watch's Navigation System it's not for city or road map navigation. Nobody gets lost in an urban environment and even if you do get lost you ask for help. Now if you get lost in the wild (woods/desert/jungle/etc.) you probably can't ask for help if you don't have network and you don't have roads nor city streets so a map is pretty useless. Besides, big displays's GPS w/ maps is no use because is heavy battery consuming and dependent. Unless you use military cartography or a topography map equivalent, and know how to interpret it, what you can also use is this watch, and that's its purpose I believe, because it uses its navigation system in a way you don't need maps. You just need a memorized point and wherever you might be in the world you follow the bearing and put one feet in front of the other. Of course you might need a couple of survival skills, depending on your environment, for making it to your goal point.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Feltox said:


> So it is definitely not the watch I was hoping for. If I have to use it with the phone, then I don't need it at all. The phone is of more use to me. Such a pitty, because I have been waiting for this watch for a couple of months, following all the updates. I am now glad I did not buy it.
> I still love Casio G-shock, and will buy myself the Mudman.


You don't always need your phone to use it nor you need network access too. You can have preloaded points in your phone. Although I still don't know if it's possible to transfer them before directly from the app to the watch because otherwise you have to have been in those locations to memorize them in the watch without using the phone app. So you CAN use it without your phone so start a journey w/ recall memo points and if you get lost or get to your goal point you can backtrack your route without using your phone at all

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

And this is the only benefit of the gps.

You can only use it in an emergency Case if you knew BEFORE you can get into a bad situation and set a start point or started navigation when starting. If you didn't set a start point or start navigation you can only use it Like in the Video to memorize where your car broke down, a person is located,...

But If you did NOT set a start point before you started and get no mobile data in the wilderness you can't find any place of Help,... You can only recognize your GPS coordinates and start from there. That's it.

If the app would use an offline map you could at least find civilisation via App. But it seems like its not possible. 

So you can use it without mobile data to record a hike or to get back in an emergency case if you set a point before. That's it.


----------



## Falconeye75

Aenkor said:


> And this is the only benefit of the gps.
> 
> You can only use it in an emergency Case if you knew BEFORE you can get into a bad situation and set a start point. If you didn't set a start point you can only use it Like in the Video to memorize where your car broke down, a person is located,...
> 
> But If you did NOT set a start point before you started and get no mobile data in the wilderness you can't find any place of Help,... You can only recognize your GPS coordinates and start from there. That's it.
> 
> If the map would use a offline card you could at least find civilisation via App. But it seems like its not possible.
> 
> So you can use it without mobile data to record a hole or to get back in an emergency case if you set a point before. That's it.


It definitely cannot compete with modern GPS watches. They should at least provide the possibility to enter GPS coordinates and enble to use it as a GPS receiver displaying continuously GPS data. Maybe in another update (if the watch is upgradable).


----------



## Aenkor

And give us the scales we need. In Navi Mode AND on Home Screen. A 40 km scale on Home screen is complete nonsense for any usecase in my opinion...

If i had smaller scales in both Views and the possibility to recall activitys to walk them again i would be happy. But with the functions as they are now the price is not justified in my opinion. 

I love the look of it and paid less then a Fenix 5x would cost. Otherwise i would be unhappy.


----------



## andyahs

Okay my order is in with Timeless Luxury. Traveling to the US on the 16th and will get in then.

Excitement builds.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR-B1000 order list. Latest update. Well done andyahs

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs


----------



## asterix550

Aenkor said:


> And this is the only benefit of the gps.
> 
> You can only use it in an emergency Case if you knew BEFORE you can get into a bad situation and set a start point. If you didn't set a start point you can only use it Like in the Video to memorize where your car broke down, a person is located,...
> 
> But If you did NOT set a start point before you started and get no mobile data in the wilderness you can't find any place of Help,... You can only recognize your GPS coordinates and start from there. That's it.
> 
> If the app would use an offline map you could at least find civilisation via App. But it seems like its not possible.
> 
> So you can use it without mobile data to record a hike or to get back in an emergency case if you set a point before. That's it.


You don't have to set a start point prior you get out in case you get lost or need help. You can have them already set before and saved. That way every time you get out in the wilderness you have a couple of preset memo points in case you need heading back to those locations. Ex.: nearby hospitals, safe house, etc.
It's possible that they will provide an app update for setting memo points without the need to be there and save them. Much more than that doesn't match this watch's purpose/intention. This is a G-Shock triple sensor line known for its durability and situation awareness. Casio have also Pro-trek Smart watch's like WS-F20 with a totally diferentes kind of display information for outdoor activities.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

You are right, my fault. You dont need to set a start point but at least you need to have started the navigation when you started and have it running (because after you quit no more chance to reload the route) or have to have memory points which you have set before...


----------



## Joakim Agren

Aenkor said:


> You are right, my fault. You dont need to set a start point but at least you need to have started the navigation when you started and have it running (because after you quit no more chance to reload the route) or have to have memory points which you have set before...


What if you are on a multi day trek or hike? The way I understood the information in the manual the GPS and any activity going on will be disabled when you put the watch on the charger. So this means that if you start charging the watch from a power bank you have to abort activity so this will mean that you will not be able to follow the track back to start on your way back. Since only the very latest active activity will be trackback enabled. Is this really true or am I reading something wrong here?:think:


----------



## Aenkor

Did not thought about that... That means no multi day routes in one part... Very bad news... I asked in one thread here if i have to let gps active all days and nights (during charging) to record the whole hike... In my opinion GPS only usecase in this watch is if you know you walk a 5km plus hike and activate navigation first or you have set memory points before. I like the watch by optic very much (even if it could be smaller) but the gps is more a play gimmick then a really advanced and useable function. Sorry to say that. First the km backcounting, now no possibility to record multi day treks,... =(


----------



## willydribble

After a long wait in customs mine finally arrived today olive green. now to work out how to use it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR-B1000 order list. Latest update. Big congrats willydribble  Well done 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs
38) willydribble- RECEIVED


----------



## Fergfour

I just noticed how the guy who started this thread, sky_sun, has no posts on wus in 3 weeks. He was pretty involved at one point.


----------



## pindu

i heard he went out in the wilderness to try his rangeman only to discover it didnt live upto expectations and couldnt help him when he really needed it. he hasnt been seen since, sad story.


----------



## Aenkor

To those who got their Rangeman already: Is the ID number on the upper left side of the ceramic back plate beginning with 2017 or 2018? Mine begins with 2017. I think its the year of the production, isnt it?


----------



## alex-w

I have a specific use case for my future watch, and I was wondering if it's possible with this watch:
1. I use navigation to set a target
2. Data is sent to the watch
3. Watch shows direction and range to the next in set of waypoints.

I know that smartwatch would be the best, but I want something I don't have to charge daily.


----------



## willydribble

Aenkor said:


> To those who got their Rangeman already: Is the ID number on the upper left side of the ceramic back plate beginning with 2017 or 2018? Mine begins with 2017. I think its the year of the production, isnt it?


mine says 2017 ?


----------



## asterix550

Aenkor said:


> You are right, my fault. You dont need to set a start point but at least you need to have started the navigation when you started and have it running (because after you quit no more chance to reload the route) or have to have memory points which you have set before...


So you have those two options. Either you have it running when you start and leave it running for backtrack or you have preset memo points and start Navigation if you get lost.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Joakim Agren said:


> What if you are on a multi day trek or hike? The way I understood the information in the manual the GPS and any activity going on will be disabled when you put the watch on the charger. So this means that if you start charging the watch from a power bank you have to abort activity so this will mean that you will not be able to follow the track back to start on your way back. Since only the very latest active activity will be trackback enabled. Is this really true or am I reading something wrong here?:think:


I didn't test if the watch's navigation system stops recording when charging because I just had to charge it once, but even if you are right, you can always start backtrack even if navigation stops when charging if you memorize your start point/waypoints in your route. Just set those points as Goal and follow the bearing.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Congrats to our distinguished forum member kubr1ck  Glad to see the Rangeman V2 list is growing but wondering what's going on with bulbanator & Daniel JB coz both were so keen getting this beast? Let's give us an update gents 

GPR-B1000 order list - update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs
38) willydribble- RECEIVED


----------



## Scout

Aenkor said:


> To those who got their Rangeman already: Is the ID number on the upper left side of the ceramic back plate beginning with 2017 or 2018? Mine begins with 2017. I think its the year of the production, isnt it?


I wouldn't doubt it. From what I think I know about manufacturing, projects are well into production preceding officiall release to meet oncoming demand.
I'm speculating the new Rangeman has been in the design,concept and testing hopper for most of 2017 and possibly longer.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Finally on the way.... ;-):-!

I should have known I couldn't wait until Fall or later. :-d

Will be a surprise to DSD, but I ended up going with the black!! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Finally on the way.... ;-):-!
> 
> I should have known I couldn't wait until Fall or later. :-d
> 
> Will be a surprise to DSD, but I ended up going with the black!! :-!


Black one's a beauty in person. Congrats!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Time4Playnow said:


> Finally on the way.... ;-):-!
> 
> I should have known I couldn't wait until Fall or later. :-d
> 
> Will be a surprise to DSD, but I ended up going with the black!! :-!


Awesome news T4P The black one is very nice as well ( saw it in person the other day ) and who knows maybe I'll be getting one sometimes later this year. Looking forward to the arrival; also happy and pleased that the GPR list, especially of our regular F17 members, is growing and growing. Congrats again. You gonna love it and yes no way waiting until fall


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome news T4P The black one is very nice as well ( saw it in person the other day ) and who knows maybe I'll be getting one sometimes later this year. Looking forward to the arrival; also happy and pleased that the GPR list, especially of our regular F17 members, is growing and growing. Congrats again. You gonna love it and yes no way waiting until fall


Many thanks DSD, much appreciated. :-! It is scheduled to be here tomorrow, so expect many pics very soon!! :-d

I already installed the app on my phone and was reading the manual a little. There's much to learn but I at least wanted to know some of the basic operations.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Time4Playnow said:


> Many thanks DSD, much appreciated. :-! It is scheduled to be here tomorrow, so expect many pics very soon!! :-d
> 
> I already installed the app on my phone and was reading the manual a little. There's much to learn but I at least wanted to know some of the basic operations.


So quick Well done T4P. It's something special but let's wait first


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome to the club T4P. Huge congrats and enjoy the beauty. Now the Top 4 list is complete 

GPR-B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs
38) willydribble- RECEIVED


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Just added our longtime member millioncobra and a proud owner of the GPR pretty soon  Well done 

GPR-B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra


----------



## Clockit

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Following some questions about size of the device, the strap will adjust down to take a very small wrist. My wrist is 18.0cm and my wife's is 14.5cm. The following images give some perspective on both wrist sizes.



























Hope this helps provide some perspective.

Obviously we all want to avoid the old buyer remorse that we all suffer from, it's much easier to deal with on a watch than it is from say, a marriage! I am not saying that if you are getting married soon, go for the GPR-B1000 instead as it might be more reliable. Any doubts, get to see it on your wrist before committing.

This GPR-1000 is a great tool and is great to experience in the great outdoors.


----------



## andyahs

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Clockit said:


> Following some questions about size of the device, the strap will adjust down to take a very small wrist. My wrist is 180cm and my wife's is 14.5cm. The following images give some perspective on both wrist sizes.
> 
> View attachment 13053471
> View attachment 13053473
> View attachment 13053475
> View attachment 13053479
> 
> 
> Hope this helps provide some perspective.
> 
> Obviously we all want to avoid the old buyer remorse that we all suffer from, it's much easier to deal with on a watch than it is from say, a marriage! I am not saying that if you are getting married soon, go for the GPR-B1000 instead as it might be more reliable. Any doubts, get to see it on your wrist before committing.
> 
> This GPR-1000 is a great tool and is great to experience in the great outdoors.


Thanks for these but 180cm? :-d


----------



## Clockit

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Sorry, I mixed it up with another part of my anatomy, should read 18.0 cm


----------



## Bwana

I tried it on at my local REI and the amount of strap that sticks out with the keep as far up as it can be, is pretty significant. I didn't think the watch looked too big on my 6 1/4" wrist, but it is pretty massive. It's just the frigging strap that was the sticking point on my making the purchase. 

It is a very impressive and stunning looking watch.

Is there a way to secure the end of the strap with an additional keep of some sort, or a way to shorten the strap without it looking like a total mess?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Bwana said:


> I tried it on at my local REI and the amount of strap that sticks out with the keep as far up as it can be, is pretty significant. I didn't think the watch looked too big on my 6 1/4" wrist, but it is pretty massive. It's just the frigging strap that was the sticking point on my making the purchase.
> 
> It is a very impressive and stunning looking watch.
> 
> *Is there a way to secure the end of the strap with an additional keep of some sort, or a way to shorten the strap without it looking like a total mess?*


There's always a way. ;-) Easiest thing, IMO, would be to get a rubber o-ring that fits in that "groove" up near the end of the Rangeman's strap, on the widest portion of the band. The strap end could be tucked under that o-ring and it would work like a charm. I did a similar thing with the D1000 Frog and it worked well.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Bwana said:


> I tried it on at my local REI and the amount of strap that sticks out with the keep as far up as it can be, is pretty significant. I didn't think the watch looked too big on my 6 1/4" wrist, but it is pretty massive. It's just the frigging strap that was the sticking point on my making the purchase.
> 
> It is a very impressive and stunning looking watch.
> 
> Is there a way to secure the end of the strap with an additional keep of some sort, or a way to shorten the strap without it looking like a total mess?


What I try to do is bring the keeper as high as it could go...however if the strap is too long to the point that it's going around where the end of the band sticks up too much it can be an issue but maybe you can see if they have a NATO kit for the new Rangeman so you can wear it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Time4Playnow said:


> There's always a way. ;-) Easiest thing, IMO, would be to get a rubber o-ring that fits in that "groove" up near the end of the Rangeman's strap, on the widest portion of the band. The strap end could be tucked under that o-ring and it would work like a charm. I did a similar thing with the D1000 Frog and it worked well.


I think that might be the solution. I found an instruction on shortening a Mudmaster strap that could be useful if the o-ring doesn't pan out.


----------



## andyahs

Mine is in the FedEx system from Timeless Luxury. Will have it delivered Tuesday when I travel to Florida.

Pumped.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

andyahs said:


> Mine is in the FedEx system from Timeless Luxury. Will have it delivered Tuesday when I travel to Florida.
> 
> Pumped.


Great news


----------



## Aenkor

Dont you guys think it would be useful to have a 500m scale at navigation Mode? For everyday tasks like finding your car in a foreign city the 2km are mostly useless because you can't see the lines. Just wanted to ask if you think that Casio will update this if enough owners like us write them a mail?


----------



## djoobi

I thinks its worth at least trying. I have doubts it's doable (dont't feel like Casio was planning to make this watch firmware-upgradable at home) but why not ask at least? 2km is way not enough, I agree. Having something like 20km -> 2km -> 0.2km would be much more useful.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Aenkor said:


> Dont you guys think it would be useful to have a 500m scale at navigation Mode? For everyday tasks like finding your car in a foreign city the 2km are mostly useless because you can't see the lines. Just wanted to ask if you think that Casio will update this if enough owners like us write them a mail?


I agree, it would be nice if they could add a smaller scale. Currently mine only goes down to a 1 mile scale. Yes I think a smaller scale of 500m could be ideal. As it is, it seems to be mostly useful if you are hiking a minimum of 4-5 miles, OR traveling by a method other than on foot. It could be really useful as-is for bicycling, horseback riding, motorcycling, etc.

But I also doubt that it's designed to be firmware-upgradeable. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Leon007

Aenkor said:


> Dont you guys think it would be useful to have a 500m scale at navigation Mode? For everyday tasks like finding your car in a foreign city the 2km are mostly useless because you can't see the lines. Just wanted to ask if you think that Casio will update this if enough owners like us write them a mail?


I agreed too...
But there is another part that I was missing and wrote it also in IOS APPSTORE.

"Unfortunately the APP does not include the possibility to download maps in reasonable resolution to the mobile phone. In that case of emergency (in areas where you do not have a Phonesignal), it's not possible to create a route 
In this emergency cases the Rageman is not really usable.
I really hope that Casio fix this and make big offline Cards possible."

Maybe other user, who think so too, can post it also in the APPSTORE.

Leon


----------



## Feltox

Leon007 said:


> I agreed too...
> But there is another part that I was missing and wrote it also in IOS APPSTORE.
> 
> "Unfortunately the APP does not include the possibility to download maps in reasonable resolution to the mobile phone. In that case of emergency (in areas where you do not have a Phonesignal), it's not possible to create a route
> In this emergency cases the Rageman is not really usable.
> I really hope that Casio fix this and make big offline Cards possible."
> 
> Maybe other user, who think so too, can post it also in the APPSTORE.
> 
> Leon


This is exactly the reason I did not buy the watch. I was hoping for a great survival watch for emergency situations.


----------



## Leon007

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Feltox said:


> This is exactly the reason I did not buy the watch. I was hoping for a great survival watch for emergency situations.


But the part with the Map is only an APP problem and can be solved simple. 
At the moment it's only possible to download the Map in the APP at a very low resolution and only if you create a route. 
If Casio make It possible to download the Map you need without creating a route (offline Maps) than it is perfect 

With simple words:
In my opinion, for this watch you need an APP witH offline MAPS

Leon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow Otto ( Ottovonn )  He came; he saw; he conquered  Well done and enjoy to the fullest 

GPR-B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED


----------



## javylsu

And the wait begins... Hopefully it's here by the end of the week! 









Oh, and heads up to anyone looking... Reeds Jewelers (Authorized G-Shock dealer) has the black GPRB1000 in stock, and you can use a $25 coupon they send you for signing up for emails. Got my GPR for $783 shipped (I opted for 2 day express shipping).


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Well done javylsu! Congrats

GPR-B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu
42) JanW - RECEIVED


----------



## andyahs

Love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

The wait is over. Welcome to the club andyahs. Big congrats and enjoy 

GPR-B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu
42) JanW - RECEIVED


----------



## hengkyap

Hello everyone,

Appreciate the forum's feedback on this matter.
I've just received the watch, and noticed when the Light is activated, i can see 2 dots that appears very bright. This is only noticeable when it's dark, and the light is enabled.

During daytime the LCD show's complete pixel, and switching between screen mode (time keeping, compass), all pixels looks responsive.

Has Anyone experienced this?























Many Thanks.


----------



## watchw

I think they are "stuck" pixels, because you said they are responsive so obviously they're not dead.
In any case I would return it.


----------



## Aenkor

hengkyap said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Appreciate the forum's feedback on this matter.
> I've just received the watch, and noticed when the Light is activated, i can see 2 dots that appears very bright. This is only noticeable when it's dark, and the light is enabled.
> 
> During daytime the LCD show's complete pixel, and switching between screen mode (time keeping, compass), all pixels looks responsive.
> 
> Has Anyone experienced this?
> View attachment 13071401
> 
> View attachment 13071395
> 
> 
> View attachment 13071393
> 
> 
> Many Thanks.


I gogt one point down in the middle too. Only visible when using light. But it doesnt bother me that much that i would send it back. For me it looks like the black pixels are OVER it and are ok. The light makes it visible and it looks like the mark is UNDER the screen. Cant tell for sure.


----------



## andyahs

I have a minor issue as well with the backlight. There should be 2 led lights from the pictures and videos I've seen and I only have one at the 3:30 position. No led lights up at the 2:30 position. Still readable in the dark but a concern for the price paid. With the post above I may be questioning Casio's quality checks on the watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## javylsu

Just got the notification that my GPR is waiting for me at home...


----------



## Joakim Agren

andyahs said:


> I have a minor issue as well with the backlight. There should be 2 led lights from the pictures and videos I've seen and I only have one at the 3:30 position. No led lights up at the 2:30 position. Still readable in the dark but a concern for the price paid. With the post above I may be questioning Casio's quality checks on the watch.


But I think it looks like your display is rather evenly lit so this is confusing?:think: I also think it looks like there is a second LED close to the 6 o clock position?:think: If it is indeed a broken LED then I think that is a warranty issue!:rodekaart


----------



## Worker

Add me to the list please DSD!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

Here is my pixel. Down in the middle. Im not sure if it really is a defect pixel or some dust behind the screen. It makes no sense to me that its dark black at daylight but white in light. But for me its no drama even if it should not be with a 800 Euro watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Worker said:


> Add me to the list please DSD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super duper nice Huge congrats


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

GPR-B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED 
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

javylsu said:


> Just got the notification that my GPR is waiting for me at home...


Yes Sir


----------



## javylsu

Today was a good day.


----------



## andyahs

andyahs said:


> I have a minor issue as well with the backlight. There should be 2 led lights from the pictures and videos I've seen and I only have one at the 3:30 position. No led lights up at the 2:30 position. Still readable in the dark but a concern for the price paid. With the post above I may be questioning Casio's quality checks on the watch.


Update:

Anna at Timeless Luxury is overnighting me a new one as I return the defective watch.

Fantastic customer support from them as she trusted me to return the watch while she shipped a new one out to me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

andyahs said:


> Update:
> 
> Anna at Timeless Luxury is overnighting me a new one as I return the defective watch.
> 
> Fantastic customer support from them as she trusted me to return the watch while she shipped a new one out to me.


Great news and great service 'Timeless Luxury' Well done


----------



## Oldgrid

Mine has two blue lights. 2:30 and 3;30.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

B1000 order list - latest update 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool 

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED 
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon


----------



## ccoffin1333

Rocking my new rangeman. Having some trouble getting the moon phases to work. I go to the app and try and update it. I try pressing the red dot, but can't get it to work. 

Thanks for the help. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ccoffin1333 said:


> Rocking my new rangeman. Having some trouble getting the moon phases to work. I go to the app and try and update it. I try pressing the red dot, but can't get it to work.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Congrats  Pls few photos if possible


----------



## ccoffin1333

Here are a few pictures, with one for size comparison.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

andyahs said:


> Update:
> 
> Anna at Timeless Luxury is overnighting me a new one as I return the defective watch.
> 
> Fantastic customer support from them as she trusted me to return the watch while she shipped a new one out to me.


Further update:

Overnight delivery - new watch along with gift bag and notebook. Super customer service.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

GPR-B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED 
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46 ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED


----------



## jpcwon

Received! And it's magnificent. This one is going to get PLENTY of wrist time. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

ccoffin1333 said:


> Rocking my new rangeman. Having some trouble getting the moon phases to work. I go to the app and try and update it. I try pressing the red dot, but can't get it to work.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I've been trying to figure that out as well. I also still don't know how to use the GPS features. The app tutorial doesn't explain stuff well . . . D:


----------



## ccoffin1333

I read the online manual and i press the little red dot in the settings and nothing. I'm trying on an android phone. I'm going try on an iPhone. I mainly want the moon phases. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

This dead pixel issue I wonder if it's a production range issue? Both of mine are perfect screens.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

ccoffin1333 said:


> I read the online manual and i press the little red dot in the settings and nothing. I'm trying on an android phone. I'm going try on an iPhone. I mainly want the moon phases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


As long as the 'hemisphere' is set properly, I believe the moon phase setting is done automatically based on your Home City, and possibly other factors...

I have not seen anywhere on the watch OR in the App where you can adjust the moon phase or age. The little red "dots" you speak of are for setting the tide graph location. And you kind of have to "press and hold" the little red dot for it to take effect.


----------



## andyahs

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333

Time4Playnow said:


> As long as the 'hemisphere' is set properly, I believe the moon phase setting is done automatically based on your Home City, and possibly other factors...
> 
> I have not seen anywhere on the watch OR in the App where you can adjust the moon phase or age. The little red "dots" you speak of are for setting the tide graph location. And you kind of have to "press and hold" the little red dot for it to take effect.


Thanks. I'm in Chicago so i had to zoom out and choose a city on the coast. Now it works.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

Yes the watch CAN get updates via the App. First one today. Easy and fast:


----------



## Time4Playnow

Aenkor said:


> Yes the watch CAN get updates via the App. First one today. Easy and fast:


That's great to know - but what was this specific update for?? :think:


----------



## Aenkor

I dont know to be honest. At least i know the scales in Navi Mode are still 2km or Arrow View. The rest looks like before. I posted it because it was unclear If the watch can get changes/upgrades via App. 🙂


----------



## andyahs

Time4Playnow said:


> Aenkor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the watch CAN get updates via the App. First one today. Easy and fast:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great to know - but what was this specific update for??
Click to expand...

It doesn't say just this.


----------



## samael_6978

Can one of the owners confirm that this watch does not have hourly signal? Thanks

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

andyahs said:


> It doesn't say just this.


Thanks for Sharing 
Nice to hear that the Rageman is upgradable

Leon


----------



## maxpowerful

I didnt get any update notification. What version of the app do you have?
I'm on 1.3.2

Can you also post your versions in the watch section?

















andyahs said:


> It doesn't say just this.


----------



## Leon007

maxpowerful said:


> I didnt get any update notification. What version of the app do you have?
> I'm on 1.3.2
> 
> Can you also post your versions in the watch section?
> 
> View attachment 13083377
> View attachment 13083381


The APP Version 1.3.3 for IOS is not available at the moment, only for Android.
Maybe tomorrow.

Leon


----------



## Time4Playnow

samael_6978 said:


> Can one of the owners confirm that this watch does not have hourly signal? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


It does not, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Odie

I think this is actually a very good sign for this watch knowing you can get updates to fix bugs and/or make improvements to the functionality of the watch.


----------



## samael_6978

I know I read it somewhere, but wanted to make sure. Major deal breaker for me. I was hoping to get Protrek with this module, when they come out.

Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## javylsu

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Both G-Shock app (iOS) and Rangebeast updated this morning for me:


----------



## djoobi

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



javylsu said:


> Both G-Shock app (iOS) and Rangebeast updated this morning for me:


Comparing your screenshots to those posted before, it looks like at least "WatchSoft" component was upgraded. From AR3452-02-M0*0*.txt to AR3452-02-M0*2*.txt.
It would be great if Casio published changelogs for that updates.

By the way, what that "Disable" / "Enable" next to each component type / version mean? Can you click or change it?


----------



## maxpowerful

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



djoobi said:


> Comparing your screenshots to those posted before, it looks like at least "WatchSoft" component was upgraded. From AR3452-02-M0*0*.txt to AR3452-02-M0*2*.txt.
> It would be great if Casio published changelogs for that updates.
> 
> By the way, what that "Disable" / "Enable" next to each component type / version mean? Can you click or change it?


you cant change disable/enable. I don't know what it means.


----------



## Joakim Agren

I wonder if this really was a firmware upgrade? Because the information I got from casio is that the firmware are not upgradeable. It seems the part that was upgraded are just a text file with instructions for the firmware in the watch. So perhaps instructions and changes to settings in the watch are possible trough these updates to correct for bugs etc but no functional upgrades are possible because the very core the firmware can not be updated?:think: So the jury is still out if this really was a firmware upgrade or not?:rodekaart


----------



## maxpowerful

I'm sure it is possible to update the FW.

I think what Casio could mean when the firmware is not upgradeable is that they are choosing not to upgrade the FW, not that it is impossible. There might be too much risk to update the watch remotely and brick it. Something like in field FW upgrading has to be considered during the design/engineering phase. However, it does look like the software on the watch can be updated. What exactly can be changed is still unknown.

I'm currently using my iphone 8 for my watch but I'm going to be switching to my android phone so that I can dig around the app a little.



Joakim Agren said:


> I wonder if this really was a firmware upgrade? Because the information I got from casio is that the firmware are not upgradeable. It seems the part that was upgraded are just a text file with instructions for the firmware in the watch. So perhaps instructions and changes to settings in the watch are possible trough these updates to correct for bugs etc but no functional upgrades are possible because the very core the firmware can not be updated?:think: So the jury is still out if this really was a firmware upgrade or not?:rodekaart


----------



## maxpowerful

I just extracted the android APK and found the bin and txt files referenced in the app. Started to look at some of them in a hex editor to see if I can find out some info.
I'm going to try to get a copy of older APKs and see what they contain. 

Also found jcifs binaries in the app, this could be how they are transferring files back and forth from the watches. 

Maybe there could be some modding opportunities here.

I'm going to dig around more when I get home from work.


----------



## deonprins88

Does anyone know if it is possible to set the watch alarm via the app on your phone?


----------



## andyahs

deonprins88 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to set the watch alarm via the app on your phone?


Yes and timer.


----------



## deonprins88

andyahs said:


> Yes and timer.


Awesome, thanks man


----------



## ccoffin1333

I used the app to set the alarm. How do view or change it when not connected to the app, Change it on the watch? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

ccoffin1333 said:


> I used the app to set the alarm. How do view or change it when not connected to the app, Change it on the watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Adjust button > alarm.

In the manual.


----------



## ccoffin1333

andyahs said:


> Adjust button > alarm.
> 
> In the manual.


Thanks. Got it all set. I'm good now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333

Two things. 
1. I would love to see this negative pixel display on other G-Shocks. This negative display is so easy to read. My negative Rangeman 9400, is so hard to read. 

2. How often are y'all having to recharge yours via the charging cradle? I don't use the GPS much, so I have only done it once in 5 days. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## javylsu

ccoffin1333 said:


> Two things.
> 1. I would love to see this negative pixel display on other G-Shocks. This negative display is so easy to read. My negative Rangeman 9400, is so hard to read.
> 
> 2. How often are y'all having to recharge yours via the charging cradle? I don't use the GPS much, so I have only done it once in 5 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I used the GPS for most of the weekend to get familiar with the functions, and the battery meter never went below 75% for me - which is exactly where it was when I took it out of the box. The only charging I did before last night was wearing it on a sunny weekend, and like I said before it stayed at 75%.

I finally plugged it in Monday night to make sure it took a full charge, and it hasn't moved from the full charge indicator since.

And I completely agree on the quality and legibility of the negative display - this is the only one I've ever used that is actually easy to read.


----------



## Ottovonn

ccoffin1333 said:


> Two things.
> 1. I would love to see this negative pixel display on other G-Shocks. This negative display is so easy to read. My negative Rangeman 9400, is so hard to read.
> 
> 2. How often are y'all having to recharge yours via the charging cradle? I don't use the GPS much, so I have only done it once in 5 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I agree wholeheartedly. It's odd -- or maybe not since I'm a city kid and not an outsdoorsman -- but what drew me to this model is the large, legible display proportionate to the size of the watch -- the GPS functions are a nice add-on. It's also a negative display that's highly legible.

Since I don't use the GPS functions, my watch has remained at full charge since its initial charge from the cradle. Exposure to light keeps the battery topped pretty well.


----------



## sky_sun

hello guys 
i just see this watch have update 
can any one tell us about what this updet 
i hope they go adding speedometer option thats allow you see ur speed lol


----------



## Fergfour

sky_sun said:


> hello guys
> i just see this watch have update
> can any one tell us about what this updet
> i hope they go adding speedometer option thats allow you see ur speed lol


Haven't seen you post for a month and a half. Up to anything fun?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Guys, if you own the GPR-B1000 and like me, think that the navigation scale is too large for average hikes, please let Casio know. If they hear this from a lot of people, there's at least a chance they might do something about it.

In other words: the smallest scale that can be used for navigation is 1 mile, currently. This means if you are hiking only 1 or 2 miles total, your starting and ending points on the watch will be virtually on top of one another, making it rather useless for navigation. I think you'd probably have to hike a minimum of 4-5 miles for it to be very useful. (caveat: it may not be "totally" useless currently, because if you scroll lower than 1 mile, you end up with a compass pointer, which I suppose could work. But the main nav screen with the "Start" and "Goal" points is really not useful for shorter hikes.)

What someone else had mentioned, which I think sounds great, is to ask for a smaller scale to be added, something around 200 or 500 meters. (the larger scales could remain as well) This could probably be done via a watch update from the App.

I've messaged Casio and asked them to add this capability. I hope some of you do this as well.

Here's the link to the request form.

https://www.casio.com/support/contactus/feedback


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I'll do it T4P Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

After all the hype as it stands: 33 GPR owners on F17 so far ( added uhacks but no show until today ) I anticipated 30 for he first round/ wave. Not bad at all gents  Keep it up 

*** latest update ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED 
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED


----------



## Aenkor

Time4Playnow said:


> Guys, if you own the GPR-B1000 and like me, think that the navigation scale is too large for average hikes, please let Casio know. If they hear this from a lot of people, there's at least a chance they might do something about it.
> 
> In other words: the smallest scale that can be used for navigation is 1 mile, currently. This means if you are hiking only 1 or 2 miles total, your starting and ending points on the watch will be virtually on top of one another, making it rather useless for navigation. I think you'd probably have to hike a minimum of 4-5 miles for it to be very useful. (caveat: it may not be "totally" useless currently, because if you scroll lower than 1 mile, you end up with a compass pointer, which I suppose could work. But the main nav screen with the "Start" and "Goal" points is really not useful for shorter hikes.)
> 
> What someone else had mentioned, which I think sounds great, is to ask for a smaller scale to be added, something around 200 or 500 meters. (the larger scales could remain as well) This could probably be done via a watch update from the App.
> 
> I've messaged Casio and asked them to add this capability. I hope some of you do this as well.
> 
> Here's the link to the request form.
> 
> https://www.casio.com/support/contactus/feedback


That someone was ME! =)

I wrote them i think 2 weeks ago and asked if the watch can get scales of 500 meters or better 200 meters and asked a few questions. No reaction or answer so far...

But i think the same: If every owner asks them and it is possible from energy and power capacity of the watch maybe they will fix it.

I asked too why we can not reload an closed activity that was recorded by the watch and/or cant load a certain map area in the app and use them offline. Thats something you guys could ask too?!

Kind regards


----------



## Time4Playnow

Aenkor said:


> That someone was ME! =)
> 
> I wrote them i think 2 weeks ago and asked if the watch can get scales of 500 meters or better 200 meters and asked a few questions. No reaction or answer so far...
> 
> But i think the same: If every owner asks them and it is possible from energy and power capacity of the watch maybe they will fix it.
> 
> *I asked too why we can not reload an closed activity that was recorded by the watch and/or cant load a certain map area in the app and use them offline. *Thats something you guys could ask too?!
> 
> Kind regards


I'd rather ask them one thing at a time. Easier for them to possibly say yes that way... :-d


----------



## Worker

Time4Playnow said:


> Guys, if you own the GPR-B1000 and like me, think that the navigation scale is too large for average hikes, please let Casio know. If they hear this from a lot of people, there's at least a chance they might do something about it.
> 
> In other words: the smallest scale that can be used for navigation is 1 mile, currently. This means if you are hiking only 1 or 2 miles total, your starting and ending points on the watch will be virtually on top of one another, making it rather useless for navigation. I think you'd probably have to hike a minimum of 4-5 miles for it to be very useful. (caveat: it may not be "totally" useless currently, because if you scroll lower than 1 mile, you end up with a compass pointer, which I suppose could work. But the main nav screen with the "Start" and "Goal" points is really not useful for shorter hikes.)
> 
> What someone else had mentioned, which I think sounds great, is to ask for a smaller scale to be added, something around 200 or 500 meters. (the larger scales could remain as well) This could probably be done via a watch update from the App.
> 
> I've messaged Casio and asked them to add this capability. I hope some of you do this as well.
> 
> Here's the link to the request form.
> 
> https://www.casio.com/support/contactus/feedback


Just sent the request off to Casio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonbooter

Thanks for the link. I don't own the watch but did email Casio to fix this problem with scale. Shame such a great GShock lacks the ability to track a short hike. I think most people would use the trackback feature when encountering a new park with intersecting hiking trails and no map. The watch should have the capability to zoom in.


----------



## Leon007

New APP Version 3.3.4 for Android. 
I use only IOS and must wait. 
Any news about a new update for the watch itself with better scale ?


Leon


----------



## jay6ird

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I'll do it T4P Thanks for the heads up


Hey mate,

Here's my new Rangeman and so far I can't be happier! 
I emailed Casio customer service and asked if they can add the hourly time signal to the new software version. Fingers crossed we'll get it in the new software update.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> Guys, if you own the GPR-B1000 and like me, think that the navigation scale is too large for average hikes, please let Casio know. If they hear this from a lot of people, there's at least a chance they might do something about it.
> 
> In other words: the smallest scale that can be used for navigation is 1 mile, currently. This means if you are hiking only 1 or 2 miles total, your starting and ending points on the watch will be virtually on top of one another, making it rather useless for navigation. I think you'd probably have to hike a minimum of 4-5 miles for it to be very useful. (caveat: it may not be "totally" useless currently, because if you scroll lower than 1 mile, you end up with a compass pointer, which I suppose could work. But the main nav screen with the "Start" and "Goal" points is really not useful for shorter hikes.)
> 
> What someone else had mentioned, which I think sounds great, is to ask for a smaller scale to be added, something around 200 or 500 meters. (the larger scales could remain as well) This could probably be done via a watch update from the App.
> 
> I've messaged Casio and asked them to add this capability. I hope some of you do this as well.
> 
> Here's the link to the request form.
> 
> https://www.casio.com/support/contactus/feedback


Can the watch's firmware be upgrade?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats jay6ird Welcome to the club  Enjoy

*** latest update *** GPR- B1000 order list ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED 
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED 
47) jay6ird - RECEIVED


----------



## ccoffin1333

Leon007 said:


> New APP Version 3.3.4 for Android.
> I use only IOS and must wait.
> Any news about a new update for the watch itself with better scale ?
> 
> Leon


How do you get the update. I keep checking my phone and i still have the old one. It is on an android phone. Thanks









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon007

ccoffin1333 said:


> How do you get the update. I keep checking my phone and i still have the old one. It is on an android phone. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


You have to go in GooglePlay Store
There you can find the latest Version.

Leon


----------



## ccoffin1333

Leon007 said:


> You have to go in GooglePlay Store
> There you can find the latest Version.
> 
> Leon


Thanks for the help. I'm now rocking version 1.3.4

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

Here is the reply from Casio for the request about smaller scales and downloadable Maps. Have to wait if and what Japan answers. I think there is not planned anything soon.


----------



## Worker

^^ I received roughly the same reply....that they will send my request on to Japan, but that they do not deal with it directly themselves.


----------



## sky_sun

I advice you guys who want contact support team casio the best way to contact directly to japan team support because team casio usa or any region they do any thing to you and if they said we contact japan im sure they never go do that hahah 
because i remember before a 3 months ago i tray to buy gw5000 directly from casio japan website but i find it out stock then i contact theme to lets it on stock and after 2 days i got a replay from theme say its on stock now and say they are sorry to me 
the link 
https://casio.jp/support/wat/mail_agreement/


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

My watch's software was updated I wonder what was the update...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My watch's software was updated I wonder what was the update...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mime did too. The only thing i noticed, was i had to put the city in that was tied to the tides and moon.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ccoffin1333 said:


> Mime did too. The only thing i noticed, was i had to put the city in that was tied to the tides and moon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Same here...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentSoaring

Hi, I have a few questions for the new Rangeman owners: 1) is it possible to set a GPS coordinate manually without the APP, using the watch buttons instead? 2) is it possible to program pre-set GPS POI's into the watch to choose from, once again, without the need to use the phone app. Thanks!


----------



## Falconeye75

SilentSoaring said:


> Hi, I have a few questions for the new Rangeman owners: 1) is it possible to set a GPS coordinate manually without the APP, using the watch buttons instead? 2) is it possible to program pre-set GPS POI's into the watch to choose from, once again, without the need to use the phone app. Thanks!


That's also the most important for me (with the scale issue). I can't imagine this watch (a Casio) needing to rely so much on a smartphone !


----------



## javylsu

SilentSoaring said:


> Hi, I have a few questions for the new Rangeman owners: 1) is it possible to set a GPS coordinate manually without the APP, using the watch buttons instead? 2) is it possible to program pre-set GPS POI's into the watch to choose from, once again, without the need to use the phone app. Thanks!


1) Yes, coordinates can be pulled directly on the watch, no app link needed.

2) I haven't seen anywhere directly on the watch that accepts input for coordinates. You can only navigate to coordinates saved to the watch (either from the watch's memory having been to that location and saved as a point, or uploaded via the app).


----------



## SilentSoaring

javylsu said:


> 1) Yes, coordinates can be pulled directly on the watch, no app link needed.
> 
> 2) I haven't seen anywhere directly on the watch that accepts input for coordinates. You can only navigate to coordinates saved to the watch (either from the watch's memory having been to that location and saved as a point, or uploaded via the app).


Thanks! I have assumed so. while being a leap forward in the world of ABC watches,
IMHO this version of the rangmeman relies too much on a smartphone for NAV.
I will wait for an update that will alow an input of coordinates using the watch buttons or for the next iteration of the concept.

perfectly happy with my 9400 Rangeman, compass is more than enough in most cases.


----------



## Falconeye75

Are you sure GPS coordinates can be entered manually on the watch without any app or any phone ?

I didn't see it on any video and in the manual it is not decribed.


----------



## javylsu

I agree that it would be great to be able to enter coordinates directly on the watch, maybe that will come in a future firmware update. 

This watch as currently configured seems to be made to find your way back to base camp, which is exactly what intend to use it for. I’m not going to be venturing to any mysterious GPS coordinates that I somehow would receive in the field, so I think the current functionality is fine for my purposes. 

I don’t need maps on the watch (to be of any use, IMO you would need topo maps), and I’d rather have a watch that can last a whole day or more using navigation instead of a more full featured navigation system that burns through the battery in a few hours. 

I DO think this watch desperately needs the smaller scale view that everyone is clamoring for.


----------



## javylsu

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Falconeye75 said:


> Are you sure GPS coordinates can be entered manually on the watch without any app or any phone ?
> 
> I didn't see it on any video and in the manual it is not decribed.


GPS coordinates cannot currently be entered manually on the watch - you can only receive current location GPS coordinates. That's why I said "pulled" not "entered."


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



javylsu said:


> GPS coordinates cannot currently be entered manually on the watch - you can only receive current location GPS coordinates. That's why I said "pulled" not "entered."


Ok, sorry for my bad English, I didn't understand "pulled", it's clear now, thanks.


----------



## javylsu

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Falconeye75 said:


> Ok, sorry for my bad English, I didn't understand "pulled", it's clear now, thanks.


No worries! I probably should have been more clear...


----------



## ccoffin1333

I wonder what this watch will be like in 5 years of evolution. Look at the Frogman and how it's changed. So I'm sure there will be lots of good stuff to come. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

javylsu said:


> I agree that it would be great to be able to enter coordinates directly on the watch, maybe that will come in a future firmware update.
> 
> This watch as currently configured seems to be made to find your way back to base camp, which is exactly what intend to use it for. I'm not going to be venturing to any mysterious GPS coordinates that I somehow would receive in the field, so I think the current functionality is fine for my purposes.
> 
> I don't need maps on the watch (to be of any use, IMO you would need topo maps), and I'd rather have a watch that can last a whole day or more using navigation instead of a more full featured navigation system that burns through the battery in a few hours.
> 
> I DO think this watch desperately needs the smaller scale view that everyone is clamoring for.


As someone who has played with the Navigation feature but not actually used it for navigation.... I was hoping you or someone else could answer this question.

When you've done a hike and want to use Backtrack mode - I know that the watch then makes your current location the Start and makes your original starting point the Goal. But.....how does the watch indicate the direction of travel you should follow??

I mean, I get that it gives you the little dots as you hike. But, how do you ensure you follow those BACK when using Backtrack mode? Maybe I'm missing something here but it doesn't seem obvious to me. Unless you scroll "past" the smallest nav scale and use the compass pointer (which might be easiest??) - if you just try to back track and ensure you stay on the correct route by viewing/using those little dots/lines on the watch, you could be a mile or more off course before it is even noticeable...

Could someone who has used "Backtrack" mode, or who has a good understanding of this on the GPR, please chime in here? Thanks!


----------



## ccoffin1333

Is it me or is the alarm so faint that it needs to be by your ear to hear it? And still, it was very quiet. Is there a way to make it louder? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ccoffin1333 said:


> Is it me or is the alarm so faint that it needs to be by your ear to hear it? And still, it was very quiet. Is there a way to make it louder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I know it's not the loudest...there's no way to make it louder.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## javylsu

Time4Playnow said:


> As someone who has played with the Navigation feature but not actually used it for navigation.... I was hoping you or someone else could answer this question.
> 
> When you've done a hike and want to use Backtrack mode - I know that the watch then makes your current location the Start and makes your original starting point the Goal. But.....how does the watch indicate the direction of travel you should follow??
> 
> I mean, I get that it gives you the little dots as you hike. But, how do you ensure you follow those BACK when using Backtrack mode? Maybe I'm missing something here but it doesn't seem obvious to me. Unless you scroll "past" the smallest nav scale and use the compass pointer (which might be easiest??) - if you just try to back track and ensure you stay on the correct route by viewing/using those little dots/lines on the watch, you could be a mile or more off course before it is even noticeable...
> 
> Could someone who has used "Backtrack" mode, or who has a good understanding of this on the GPR, please chime in here? Thanks!


My understanding (and experience) with the backtrack mode (assuming you only have two points - a start and a goal) is that the watch will take your current GPS coordinates, compare them with the goal GPS coordinates, and give you a BEARING to use in reaching that goal. This is most easily viewed in the largest scale navigation screen, showing the compass. The watch doesn't care what route you used to get where you are, not does it use maps so it pays no mind to whether following the given bearing is possible (due to canyons, water, or any other obstacle). It only gives a bearing to follow to get to goal, not a route.

I assume that a route can be manually created with several saved points, but I haven't tried that myself.


----------



## Time4Playnow

javylsu said:


> My understanding (and experience) with the backtrack mode (assuming you only have two points - a start and a goal) is that the watch will take your current GPS coordinates, compare them with the goal GPS coordinates, and give you a BEARING to use in reaching that goal. This is most easily viewed in the largest scale navigation screen, showing the compass. The watch doesn't care what route you used to get where you are, not does it use maps so it pays no mind to whether following the given bearing is possible (due to canyons, water, or any other obstacle). It only gives a bearing to follow to get to goal, not a route.
> 
> I assume that a route can be manually created with several saved points, but I haven't tried that myself.


Thanks!! Sounds like topo maps could still be very useful!


----------



## javylsu

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks!! Sounds like topo maps could still be very useful!


Topo maps would make the ultimate survival tool!!


----------



## Feltox

javylsu said:


> Topo maps would make the ultimate survival tool!!


And what is this watch now? With no possibility to enter coordinates directly, and no possibility to add them to memory via smartphone (for later use), no built in maps, and large, useless scale - what makes it worth to buy this oversized, expensive watch? The GPS function is completely useless without a smartphone. And if I need a smartphone to use GPS, then I do not need the watch. Forgive me for sounding so bitter, but I had been waiting to buy this watch for over 4 months, following all the news, and updates. So eager to have a GPS Tough Solar watch, I was definitely going to buy it. But no more. For me, it is a big disappointment. Like I said, I still love G-Shock for its design, and already bought myself another Mudman.


----------



## asterix550

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Feltox said:


> And what is this watch now? With no possibility to enter coordinates directly, and no possibility to add them to memory via smartphone (for later use), no built in maps, and large, useless scale - what makes it worth to buy this oversized, expensive watch? The GPS function is completely useless without a smartphone. And if I need a smartphone to use GPS, then I do not need the watch. Forgive me for sounding so bitter, but I had been waiting to buy this watch for over 4 months, following all the news, and updates. So eager to have a GPS Tough Solar watch, I was definitely going to buy it. But no more. For me, it is a big disappointment. Like I said, I still love G-Shock for its design, and already bought myself another Mudman.


This is not a watch for mapping/route navigation. This is a survival peace of gear and it's intended for that kind of use. That's why this isn't made for map guidance navigation. So if you're heading somewhere far away from civilization you'll probably take with you a cell phone you can rely on without burning the battery within a couple of days. An old non smartphone will do the job and might last for one week without any data connectivity on. Your else you can take with you your smartphone turned off to use just for calling when you need to. Anyhow, you don't need to rely on a smartphone, you first record your position directly on the watch (ie: basecamp) and start your journey afterwards. If you get lost or you find yourself in an emergency situation and need to get back, you have always with you a bearing that helps you getting back. You don't need to rely on battery gadgets that most probably won't last a couple of days without recharging. If you're likely to find yourself in a situation you need to be rescued, you have your position coordinates on your wrist allowing you to call for help and give your location. This watch is always usable as long as you give him some light and that's something always available outdoors. So, all in all, this is a watch you can rely on and a good backup or redundancy for other equipment/devices you might take with you into the wild. Something rough enough to be used and abused and still giving you the right direction

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Besides all written above, if they put maps navigation into this watch they’d ruin its purpose because no mapping navigation watch would live with solar charging. As for the other things mentioned I think they’re firmware updatable. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



asterix550 said:


> This is not a watch for mapping/route navigation. This is a survival peace of gear and it's intended for that kind of use. That's why this isn't made for map guidance navigation. So if you're heading somewhere far away from civilization you'll probably take with you a cell phone you can rely on without burning the battery within a couple of days. An old non smartphone will do the job and might last for one week without any data connectivity on. Your else you can take with you your smartphone turned off to use just for calling when you need to. Anyhow, you don't need to rely on a smartphone, you first record your position directly on the watch (ie: basecamp) and start your journey afterwards. If you get lost or you find yourself in an emergency situation and need to get back, you have always with you a bearing that helps you getting back. You don't need to rely on battery gadgets that most probably won't last a couple of days without recharging. If you're likely to find yourself in a situation you need to be rescued, you have your position coordinates on your wrist allowing you to call for help and give your location. This watch is always usable as long as you give him some light and that's something always available outdoors. So, all in all, this is a watch you can rely on and a good backup or redundancy for other equipment/devices you might take with you into the wild. Something rough enough to be used and abused and still giving you the right direction
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ah, so it's not meant for precision navigation. Honestly, in the weeks, I've owned the watch, I have not tinkered with the nav features much. So, you're saying that I can use the GPR-b1000 to find my way back without having to rely on my smartphone?

So, theoretically, if I were outside in the wilderness -- and my phone's dead -- I could hold the navigate button at my starting point, receive a LOG number through GPS, then walk in a particular direction. After a while, I'd be able to find my way back by using the backtrack button, right? I can see how this watch would be useful if I were completely lost and would attempt to explore my surroundings.


----------



## javylsu

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Ottovonn said:


> Ah, so it's not meant for precision navigation. Honestly, in the weeks, I've owned the watch, I have not tinkered with the nav features much. So, you're saying that I can use the GPR-b1000 to find my way back without having to rely on my smartphone?
> 
> So, theoretically, if I were outside in the wilderness -- and my phone's dead -- I could hold the navigate button at my starting point, receive a LOG number through GPS, then walk in a particular direction. After a while, I'd be able to find my way back by using the backtrack button, right? I can see how this watch would be useful if I were completely lost and would attempt to explore my surroundings.


Correct - for that scenario, everything can be done right on the watch. No phone needed.


----------



## javylsu

Feltox said:


> And what is this watch now? With no possibility to enter coordinates directly, and no possibility to add them to memory via smartphone (for later use), no built in maps, and large, useless scale - what makes it worth to buy this oversized, expensive watch? The GPS function is completely useless without a smartphone. And if I need a smartphone to use GPS, then I do not need the watch. Forgive me for sounding so bitter, but I had been waiting to buy this watch for over 4 months, following all the news, and updates. So eager to have a GPS Tough Solar watch, I was definitely going to buy it. But no more. For me, it is a big disappointment. Like I said, I still love G-Shock for its design, and already bought myself another Mudman.


It's a solar-powered G-Shock with Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, Thermometer, with a GPS receiver that powers Tide/Moon and Sunrise/Sunset data, daily time sync, and location data with the ability to navigate to any point saved in the watch. It's got the best negative display I've ever seen on a watch, and it looks pretty great in my opinion. I've bought watches for far fewer reasons.


----------



## asterix550

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Ottovonn said:


> Ah, so it's not meant for precision navigation. Honestly, in the weeks, I've owned the watch, I have not tinkered with the nav features much. So, you're saying that I can use the GPR-b1000 to find my way back without having to rely on my smartphone?
> 
> So, theoretically, if I were outside in the wilderness -- and my phone's dead -- I could hold the navigate button at my starting point, receive a LOG number through GPS, then walk in a particular direction. After a while, I'd be able to find my way back by using the backtrack button, right? I can see how this watch would be useful if I were completely lost and would attempt to explore my surroundings.


That's right! You'd have a bearing to follow your way back. You don't need a smartphone for that. Just need to record your initial position before you start or/and several locations in between your path where you would like to return to if you get lost

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

hi folks 
i go back and talking about the atomic multiband6 that watch missed 
at summer time and winter time the GPR does not automatically adjusted and i guess only system with Atomic (atenna) can adjust the local time correctly. Summer time and winter time (automatically adjusted) 
so they need back this option in next generation of gpr
in a right ??
oh yes i forget to say the citezen watchs they using Citizen Sat Wave-Air uses GPS i guess this why citezen have faster gps


----------



## GaryK30

sky_sun said:


> hi folks
> i go back and talking about the atomic multiband6 that watch missed
> at summer time and winter time the GPR does not automatically adjusted and i guess only system with Atomic (atenna) can adjust the local time correctly. Summer time and winter time (automatically adjusted)
> so they need back this option in next generation of gpr
> in a right ??
> oh yes i forget to say the citezen watchs they using Citizen Sat Wave-Air uses GPS i guess this why citezen have faster gps


Can't the watch set DST properly via a Bluetooth sync? If not, I'm sure the app can be modified to do so.


----------



## sky_sun

thankyou for answer me 
That need a phone what who have no phone 
and i say that for those who said no need multiband6 because there is a gps 
and i explained to theme what gps watch go missing without atomic


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Can't the watch set DST properly via a Bluetooth sync? If not, I'm sure the app can be modified to do so.


Yes Gary, the watch not only can, but does set its time according to what is on your phone. So if it's Summer time and DST is in effect, the watch will be set to that automatically via a Bluetooth sync.

As for the World Time city times, you have the option in the app of setting the DST to "auto," so it should set the correct time automatically for those as well.

So I do not see any compelling reason to have Multiband 6 on this watch in addition to Bluetooth and GPS...


----------



## sky_sun

I KNOW 90000 yen = 820 usd 
https://www.ttmwatch.com/product-page/casio-g-shock-gpr-b1000-1bjr
but at russian website they convert it to 680 usd


----------



## Leon007

Leon007 said:


> New APP Version 3.3.4 for Android.
> I use only IOS and must wait.
> Any news about a new update for the watch itself with better scale ?
> 
> Leon


No Update to 3.3.4 until now for IOS, maybe the Version fixed only problems on Android

Leon


----------



## sky_sun

hahah i just see your replay because some one like my comment and by it i see your post 
that is funny to any one go thing im part of the Casio development team 
about source i was put it some where maybe at other closed thread 
hahah you make me laughing hahah thx


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Bumping this one up  Still lots of empty spaces .. anyone ?  Next release already on the horizon 

*** latest update *** GPR- B1000 order list ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED 
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED 
47) jay6ird - RECEIVED


----------



## DanielJB

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Mines on the way Deepsea Dweller, its been a heck of a wait but finally I have a DHL express tracking number. Cant wait to get this bad boy on my wrist and take some photos.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



DanielJB said:


> Mines on the way Deepsea Dweller, its been a heck of a wait but finally I have a DHL express tracking number. Cant wait to get this bad boy on my wrist and take some photos.


 Awesome news DanielJB and thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Oldgrid

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Finally got a break in the weather and took the GPR B1000 out on the ATV for a field test. I'm checking out it's quarks and general functionality. It does what I want it to do. I made a few mistakes pushing the buttons. The watch is about a foot in front of my camera but the helmet cam makes it look further so the face isn't really visible. Sorry.


----------



## Peter Lalic

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Still waiting for Europe availability. If I order it overseas customs will kill me badly. (Watch price + shipping + 20%) and 20% of this whole value is for customs.
So, its ($800 + $25 + $165) and 20% from that value is $198. So my total value for this watch would be $800 + $25 + $198 = $1023
Crazy! 
So, I am still waiting...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Peter Lalic said:


> Still waiting for Europe availability. If I order it overseas customs will kill me badly. (Watch price + shipping + 20%) and 20% of this whole value is for customs.
> So, its ($800 + $25 + $165) and 20% from that value is $198. So my total value for this watch would be $800 + $25 + $198 = $1023
> Crazy!
> So, I am still waiting...


Thanks for the heads-up Peter. Agreed! That's too much. Fingers crossed


----------



## sky_sun

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Peter Lalic said:


> Still waiting for Europe availability. If I order it overseas customs will kill me badly. (Watch price + shipping + 20%) and 20% of this whole value is for customs.
> So, its ($800 + $25 + $165) and 20% from that value is $198. So my total value for this watch would be $800 + $25 + $198 = $1023
> Crazy!
> So, I am still waiting...


YOU HAVE 2 solution if you dont pay tax for things coming out union European 
shipping it withe sea service >>and its tack long time 
or let the sender say it cost 30 euro >>> bcs the item's from our EURO UNION must be less then 40 euro
and there is web site show it cost 600 usd in japan


----------



## Peter Lalic

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



sky_sun said:


> YOU HAVE 2 solution if you dont pay tax for things coming out union European
> shipping it withe sea service >>and its tack long time
> or let the sender say it cost 30 euro >>> bcs the item's from our EURO UNION must be less then 40 euro
> and there is web site show it cost 600 usd in japan


Thank you so much for suggestion. I tried that before, but nevertheless customs google value of every product anyway, and calculate price they find online, regardless of stated package value. It's tough.


----------



## IndianaFuzz

I REALLY want to get this strap! I wonder how long it will take for different color straps to show up online? I'd also love to see a desert camo strap for the new Rangeman as well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done IndianaFuzz Big congrats and welcome aboard. Now let's wait for the 
'The Team Land Cruiser' - Toyota Auto Body x G-Shock GPR-B1000TLC-1 Rangeman. Sometimes in May - Release 

*** latest update *** GPR- B1000 order list ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED 
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED 
47) jay6ird - RECEIVED
48) IndianaFuzz - RECEIVED


----------



## javylsu

1B arrived yesterday... DSD please put me down for another GPR


----------



## maxpowerful

Damn, making me want to get both colors now...



javylsu said:


> 1B arrived yesterday... DSD please put me down for another GPR


----------



## moonbooter

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Oldgrid said:


> Finally got a break in the weather and took the GPR B1000 out on the ATV for a field test. I'm checking out it's quarks and general functionality. It does what I want it to do. I made a few mistakes pushing the buttons. The watch is about a foot in front of my camera but the helmet cam makes it look further so the face isn't really visible. Sorry.


Thanks Oldgrid for a superb video review. It's about as honest and real-world as you can get! Beautiful scenery!! This is the most important and comprehensive a review I have seen yet in regard to the GPS functionality when in rugged country on a slow motorized trek. We never saw a clear picture of the watch face, yet we gained a clear appreciation for the positives and negatives of navigation a beginner would likely encounter in outdoor conditions. I think the president of Casio and all the GShock execs should study this one carefully.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome javylsu Huge congrats on your 2nd GPR. Have fun and enjoy

*** latest update *** GPR- B1000 order list ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED (2)
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED 
47) jay6ird - RECEIVED
48) IndianaFuzz - RECEIVED


----------



## sky_sun

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

LOOK IN website japan cost 570 euro then you have use japan address at website https://tensojapan.jshoppers.com fees usage only 2usd then they shipping to you for 20 usd 
then you pay tax 114 euro then tax bank transfer 4% 24 euro 
total 570+20+114+24 = 720 euro


----------



## Falconeye75

Hi
Do you have any news about if the watch firmware can be updated or not ?
Thanks


----------



## Oldgrid

Thanks. I made a bunch of mistakes going back through the menu buttons but I'll get used to it. My Garmin GPS is touch screen so it's a lot easier. Not having a map screen you have to use some common sense backtracking. I'm not sure a map screen would be practical on the small face. The Altimeter is barometric so it's accuracy is always questionable. your supposed to calibrate it before going out but the weather here is very changeable and that affects it. I like the scroll menu. Wish they included a pocket manual. Would have made things a lot easier on the first trip. Specially for us guys that keep forgetting to take their Old-Timers pill.


----------



## Ottovonn

I did some urban exploration while I was shopping around Union Square in Manhattan. I had visited SoHo earlier to check out the G-Shock store -- and I couldn't get the watch to receive GPS there. I suspect that the Rangeman isn't that useful for exploring the more busier areas of the city lol

Also, can someone help me figure out what I was seeing on my screen? This was my first time trying the navigation function out. All I saw when I received the first GPS log point was a dot on my screen. I then pretty much walked around for an hour visiting various stores. At certain points when I'd enter a store, I'd lose the GPS signal. I assume that going outside would allow the watch to keep accurately tracking my location? At what point can I designate my goal location?

















Tinkering with the App let me check out a cool 3D map of the city. I really didn't go far haha


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> I did some urban exploration while I was shopping around Union Square in Manhattan. I had visited SoHo earlier to check out the G-Shock store -- and I couldn't get the watch to receive GPS there. I suspect that the Rangeman isn't that useful for exploring the more busier areas of the city lol
> 
> Also, can someone help me figure out what I was seeing on my screen? This was my first time trying the navigation function out. All I saw when I received the first GPS log point was a dot on my screen. I then pretty much walked around for an hour visiting various stores. At certain points when I'd enter a store, I'd lose the GPS signal. I assume that going outside would allow the watch to keep accurately tracking my location? At what point can I designate my goal location?
> 
> View attachment 13113381
> 
> 
> View attachment 13113383
> 
> 
> Tinkering with the App let me check out a cool 3D map of the city. I really didn't go far haha


I've only played around with the navigation a little myself. But as far as I can tell, you can only designate a goal point in the app. (Unless possibly, you've already saved various points in the watch, then you could probably designate one of those as a goal point)

What you're seeing on your watch dial there is your starting point. But because the watch's navigation scale is so large (has 3 levels, but the smallest is 1 mile), you'd have to go 3-5 miles or so before you start seeing much of a difference between the start point and where you currently are. This was the "scale" problem that has been mentioned on here before. Some of us have written to Casio and requested that a smaller scale be added to the watch - in the neighborhood of 200 or 500m - if they are able to do that. Who knows if that will happen.

As it stands now, IMO the watch is mostly useful for GPS tracking only if you go on very long hikes, or if you're on horseback, or on an ATV, etc. (maybe great for bicycling too) The manual says that the navigation is not really meant for use in a vehicle. But currently it's not ideal for walking either, IMO.

And yes it's normal for the watch to lose GPS when you go indoors. I don't know but assume it will pick it back up again when you go back outside...


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> I've only played around with the navigation a little myself. But as far as I can tell, you can only designate a goal point in the app. (Unless possibly, you've already saved various points in the watch, then you could probably designate one of those as a goal point)
> 
> What you're seeing on your watch dial there is your starting point. But because the watch's navigation scale is so large (has 3 levels, but the smallest is 1 mile), you'd have to go 3-5 miles or so before you start seeing much of a difference between the start point and where you currently are. This was the "scale" problem that has been mentioned on here before. Some of us have written to Casio and requested that a smaller scale be added to the watch - in the neighborhood of 200 or 500m - if they are able to do that. Who knows if that will happen.
> 
> As it stands now, IMO the watch is mostly useful for GPS tracking only if you go on very long hikes, or if you're on horseback, or on an ATV, etc. (maybe great for bicycling too) The manual says that the navigation is not really meant for use in a vehicle. But currently it's not ideal for walking either, IMO.
> 
> And yes it's normal for the watch to lose GPS when you go indoors. I don't know but assume it will pick it back up again when you go back outside...


Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation, Time4play. I now understand the need for a smaller scale. It's sort of like only being able to see a super zoomed in map unless I go further than a few miles like you said.

I'm hoping that the watch's firmware can be updated with smaller scales. In a survival situation, I imagine most folks won't trek too far from their starting position for fear of getting terribly lost. The watch should be usable for shorter distance treks as well. I think I'm getting the hang of this watch's navigation features and its limitations. I'll try a much longer distance walk soon.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation, Time4play. I now understand the need for a smaller scale. It's sort of like only being able to see a super zoomed in map unless I go further than a few miles like you said.
> 
> I'm hoping that the watch's firmware can be updated with smaller scales. In a survival situation, I imagine most folks won't trek too far from their starting position for fear of getting terribly lost. The watch should be usable for shorter distance treks as well. I think I'm getting the hang of this watch's navigation features and its limitations. I'll try a much longer distance walk soon.


No problem Otto. I remembered that I left out one important thing. So, when you are in Nav mode and you scroll to the lowest scale setting (believe you have to press the Nav button in with a short press and then scroll using the button), like I said the smallest scale is 1 mile. BUT, if you scroll down one level further, it will show you a compass pointer.

I have not USED the watch for navigation in that manner yet, but from what I've gathered from what others have said, even on a shorter trek, you can scroll to the compass pointer screen and it will show you your bearing back to your original starting point. Keep in mind that bearing probably points in a straight line back to your starting point, without regard for terrain or obstacles that might be in the way.

All that is a long way of saying that the watch may be somewhat useful even now, for shorter treks. But a smaller scale on the main nav screen would still be nice.

I have no idea what other navigation weaknesses the watch has, but personally I won't be using it much for that anyway. ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> No problem Otto. I remembered that I left out one important thing. So, when you are in Nav mode and you scroll to the lowest scale setting (believe you have to press the Nav button in with a short press and then scroll using the button), like I said the smallest scale is 1 mile. BUT, if you scroll down one level further, it will show you a compass pointer.
> 
> I have not USED the watch for navigation in that manner yet, but from what I've gathered from what others have said, even on a shorter trek, you can scroll to the compass pointer screen and it will show you your bearing back to your original starting point. Keep in mind that bearing probably points in a straight line back to your starting point, without regard for terrain or obstacles that might be in the way.
> 
> All that is a long way of saying that the watch may be somewhat useful even now, for shorter treks. But a smaller scale on the main nav screen would still be nice.
> 
> I have no idea what other navigation weaknesses the watch has, but personally I won't be using it much for that anyway. ;-)


Oh! That sounds useful despite the absence of smaller scales. I'll definitely experiment with the compass screen when I'm out getting coffee tomorrow haha

Me too. The GPS navigation is good enough for me, especially since I'm no hardcore adventurer. It's also cool that the app provides a more detailed visual analysis of your journey when you upload the log.

I just love the look of this Rangeman and its bold, legible negative display. I've since gotten used to wearing it. Deceptively light on the wrist. Certainly big and bold -- but that's part of the charm.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

@Oldgrid Totally missed your video. Really appreciated. Watched it yesterday evening. Thanks for your great effort. Where's it. The landscape reminds me a bit of " The Revenant " movie Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Worker

Thanks for those explanations T4P & Otto. I haven't had the opportunity to test it as thoroughly as I would like just yet. But, as mentioned that smaller scale would be useful for me.

Otto, please let us know how it goes tomorrow when you go for coffee. If you are able, upload another track....love seeing those for all the places ppl are!


----------



## Oldgrid

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

It's about 16 miles out of Cordova Alaska on the trail to Sheridan and Sherman Glacier. The trail comes out into the flood plane between them. I checked the lat/long reading against Google Earth when I got back. It was right on.


----------



## Falconeye75

What is the casio email to write about scale issue ?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Falconeye75 said:


> What is the casio email to write about scale issue ?


Here: https://www.casio.com/support/contactus/feedback


----------



## Falconeye75

Time4Playnow said:


> Here: https://www.casio.com/support/contactus/feedback


Thanks !!

Done


----------



## Falconeye75

Does somebody noticed any firmware change on the watch since you got it ? 

May be it should be interresting to note your firmware watch version when received and comparing it in a few weeks to see if the Mobile G-shock app is pushing a firmware to the watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big congrats franky4246. Have fun and pls a few photos whenever ready 

*** latest update *** GPR- B1000 order list ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED (2)
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED 
47) jay6ird - RECEIVED
48) IndianaFuzz - RECEIVED
49) franky4246 -RECEIVED ( no photos yet )


----------



## Aenkor

Reply from Japan! No smaller scales for the Rangeman possible. Very disappointing, they have not thought it through in development phase. Whoever travelled around in real wilderness must notice that the scale is too big because in rough terrain you dont walk 20km a day with heavy load...The navigation feature seems a bit like a marketing gag for me right now. I mean, even in their advertisement situation with the broken down car you need smaller scales because in a case of emergency it can not be that you need to walk longer distances like 20km plus to get helpful navigation lines which they advertised. In fact in shorter distances only the arrow mode is usable. I dont know, for me it makes no sense...

Maybe i will sell my Rangeman...


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Ok, thank you for your feedback, navigation is just a toy... And no update will be avilable... Very limited watch.

I will wait for a future version.


----------



## maxpowerful

Aenkor said:


> Reply from Japan! No smaller scales for the Rangeman possible. Very disappointing, they have not thought it through in development phase. Whoever travelled around in real wilderness must notice that the scale is too big...The navigation feature seems a bit like a marketing gag for me right now. Maybe i will sell my Rangeman now.


While I do think it would be nice to have a smaller scale, I find the GPS function to be adequate. I really wanted a "backtrack" feature in a solar watch and the rangeman delivers on this very well. I don't think a trail on the rangeman screen is very helpful without a map.


----------



## Odie

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Falconeye75 said:


> Ok, thank you for your feedback, navigation is just a toy... And no update will be avilable... Very limited watch.
> 
> I will wait for a future version.


But remember, a lot of people bought THIS watch because of the Navigation, in conjunction with it working off of Solar/Wireless Charging. This was THE main selling point of this watch. The v3 sensor system hasn't been updated since 2013 and with the GUI and access to even basic functionality being "slower" in this watch (when compared to the 9400), the Navigation was the GPR's biggest selling point.


----------



## andyahs

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Falconeye75 said:


> Ok, thank you for your feedback, navigation is just a toy... And no update will be avilable... Very limited watch.
> 
> I will wait for a future version.


A smaller scale would be nice but it's far from a toy in navigation. It's also a great watch besides.


----------



## Falconeye75

It would be great to have a demo of GPS functionnalities. I've never seen a demo of GPS capability of the watch, just useless videos on youtube. But there is no feedback about its utility when navigating...

I think the solar charge is the only thing usefull on this watch but solar is not enough to compensate discharging while using GPS so it's a half usefullness 🙂

For people having already the watch don't have any regret, the watch look is wonderful !!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

maxpowerful said:


> While I do think it would be nice to have a smaller scale, I find the GPS function to be adequate. I really wanted a "backtrack" feature in a solar watch and the rangeman delivers on this very well. I don't think a trail on the rangeman screen is very helpful without a map.


First, I'm glad that somebody got feedback on the "scale" issue. Too bad it can't be changed, but it is still usable now, although not perfect.

I'll be playing with the navigation more in the coming days/weeks. So far, what I'd do is use the 'directional pointer' when backtracking with the watch. That is not very precise though, so I'm going to try to use the GPS nav in conjunction with the compass bearing feature and see how that works.... ;-) Feedback to follow later.

I agree with maxpowerful though, for a serious navigation effort in the wilderness, having maps in conjunction with the watch would be ideal. Topo maps would be best.


----------



## Falconeye75

Thanks Time4 !!!

Hope to have good news about its GPS functionnalities. 

I saw that the minimum scale is 2km but the screen is about 4 time 2km scale (at bottom) so does it mean that we could see about 500 m ? Hope I am clear and sorry for my bad english 🙂


----------



## Time4Playnow

Falconeye75 said:


> Thanks Time4 !!!
> 
> Hope to have good news about its GPS functionnalities.
> 
> I saw that the minimum scale is 2km but the screen is about 4 time 2km scale (at bottom) so does it mean that we could see about 500 m ? Hope I am clear and sorry for my bad english ?


haha Well glad to help, but don't just take my word for it. I'm only just really playing around with it, not doing anything on a truly serious or in-depth level.

Okay, I'm in the U.S. and we use the Imperial system, so my smallest scale is 1 mile. I don't know what you mean though about a "4 time 2km scale." All I can tell you so far is, I think 1 mile (or 2km) is the smallest scale available, unless I've missed something.


----------



## sky_sun

I HAVE SOME NEWS FROM CASIO JAPAN 
i was contact theme before days ago about if the watch get some updates in os or abot speedometer 
they confirmed me the watch not get any live update at all 
so folks forget about updates system of the watch


----------



## Feltox

Falconeye75 said:


> Thanks Time4 !!!
> 
> Hope to have good news about its GPS functionnalities.
> 
> I saw that the minimum scale is 2km but the screen is about 4 time 2km scale (at bottom) so does it mean that we could see about 500 m ? Hope I am clear and sorry for my bad english ?


I know how you feel, because I also had some high expectations. From what I've read so far you can't enter coordinates directly, and can't to add them to memory via smartphone (for later use), no built in maps, and the scale is too large. When you record a route, and go back from the destination, the distance is getting substracted, so when you get back to the starting point, the watch tells you, you traveled a distance of 0 miles. The GPS function is almost useless without a smartphone. I do not know if I am correct concerning all the problems I mentioned, but this is what I deduced from all the posts.


----------



## logix

Hello everyone!

I'd like to know something about the *backtrack* function: when you enable this mode, does the navigation compass point to the logged path (so you can follow the same trail back to the starting point), or it points straight to the start?

With "navigation compass" I mean the arrow that appears when the user does a full zoom-in in navigation mode.

Thank you! :-!


----------



## Clockit

logix said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'd like to know something about the *backtrack* function: when you enable this mode, does the navigation compass point to the logged path (so you can follow the same trail back to the starting point), or it points straight to the start?
> 
> With "navigation compass" I mean the arrow that appears when the user does a full zoom-in in navigation mode.
> 
> Thank you! :-!


While I am still in early testing, my GPR-B1000 will point me the shortest route to the start point and not simply snail-trail me back along the route already taken.

Other may tell us differently, this is my experience.

Regarding some comments about the scale characteristics of the watch, as I am not exploring my back-yard, I am happy with this aspect. It feels like is was designed for the big wide world, the direction indication will steer you right to where you want to go.

I would add that I love this piece of kit and the fun of going (behind gods back) where it is intended to be used.


----------



## Falconeye75

So the backtrack function is also useless ?? I thought the watch was showing you the path you took earlier and not only the straight line to the beginning point 😞

It is not possible to enter a gps point through the smartphone ?? I was sure we could do it...

This watch could be interresting at 200 euros but at 800, it is crazy... However I love the look of this watch but the garmin Fenix 5x is cheaper and meets all our navigation expectation.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Falconeye75 said:


> So the backtrack function is also useless ?? I thought the watch was showing you the path you took earlier and not only the straight line to the beginning point 😞
> 
> It is not possible to enter a gps point through the smartphone ?? I was sure we could do it...
> 
> This watch could be interresting at 200 euros but at 800, it is crazy... However I love the look of this watch but the garmin Fenix 5x is cheaper and meets all our navigation expectation.


Well then stick to your Fenix or whatever you like. I simply love the new Ranger and I'm not the only one here on F17 our G Shock Forum. We got quite a lot happy GPR ownersand I'm one of them


----------



## Falconeye75

I am happy for you, I love also my sundial







.


----------



## Odie

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well then stick to your Fenix or whatever you like. I simply love the new Ranger and I'm not the only one here on F17 our G Shock Forum. We got quite a lot happy GPR ownersand I'm one of them


Of course you do, you love everything Casio and despise critiques or criticism's about the brand ?


----------



## Oldgrid

The so called compass arrow points at your start point. The small arrow at the bottom left points at the last position update. Both can take a few seconds to align and the watch has to be face up. Don't use the compass arrow it will lead you into trouble. When it stops raining I'll do another ride test and see how it works on returning to tagged positions.


----------



## Clockit

It may well be that I have not worked out the full functionality yet. My logic may be wrong but if I walked 10k, then got lost 2k from where I started, I would prefer the 2k to the 10k.


----------



## javylsu

Oldgrid said:


> The so called compass arrow points at your start point. The small arrow at the bottom left points at the last position update. Both can take a few seconds to align and the watch has to be face up. Don't use the compass arrow it will lead you into trouble. When it stops raining I'll do another ride test and see how it works on returning to tagged positions.


 If you're talking about the little arrow at the bottom of the screen next to the current time display, I don't think that's accurate. That little arrow is an icon that indicates the GPS activity status of the watch (similar to how most smartphones indicate GPS activity on phones). As documented in the manual:


----------



## Oldgrid

A note on the Fenix, I looked at it and talked to several owners before deciding on the Casio. Owners all complained of problems with the charging point clogging up with body grease and dirt and having to send them back for problems. Since the Casio is vastly tougher and has wireless charging I can depend on it. Sure it won't measure my heartbeat and it doesn't match my spandex suit but I can live with that. >


----------



## javylsu

I'm actually doing a test today of the GPS log (I've had the GPS running the whole day on a business trip I'm on) to confirm whether the main "compass" navigation arrow in the largest scale navigation view points to the previous waypoints or the destination/goal point when using backtrack mode. It's my understanding that it points at the destination/goal point, especially since the manual says "Waypoints are enabled only when settings are configured in the app." I'll post my findings when I arrive home tonight.


----------



## Oldgrid

javylsu said:


> If you're talking about the little arrow at the bottom of the screen next to the current time display, I don't think that's accurate. That little arrow is an icon that indicates the GPS activity status of the watch (similar to how most smartphones indicate GPS activity on phones). As documented in the manual:


I believe their referring to acquiring the last update position. I took a 16 mile ATV ride and it kept changing position backtracking from one position to the next. Of course I could be wrong since I'm an old fart and wasn't wearing my reading glasses so next time I go out I'll check it again.


----------



## Time4Playnow

logix said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'd like to know something about the *backtrack* function: when you enable this mode, does the navigation compass point to the logged path (so you can follow the same trail back to the starting point), or it points straight to the start?
> 
> With "navigation compass" I mean the arrow that appears when the user does a full zoom-in in navigation mode.
> 
> Thank you! :-!


I just used this yesterday (just walking the dog). It points directly back to the starting point, near as I can tell. When I shifted direction, after a second or two the arrow would shift also, and it was always pointing back to my start.

My issue with that is, there is little precision if you're only using that directional arrow. You could be headed in the right 'general' direction. But there is nothing to tell you that you are headed 'exactly' in the right direction.

What I'm going to try next time is, when I start Backtrack mode, I'll face toward my Start point based on what the directional arrow tells me. Then, I'm going to move to compass mode and take a BEARING of that direction. I think following the compass bearing back to the Start point might be a little more accurate/easy. We'll see.....;-)


----------



## ccoffin1333

Does anyone know how much a charging dock replacement cost? I've not broken mine, but just thinking about traveling and a prong breaks off. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

ccoffin1333 said:


> Does anyone know how much a charging dock replacement cost? I've not broken mine, but just thinking about traveling and a prong breaks off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Just hope the sun is out. Haven't used my dock since I got it.


----------



## andyahs

Interesting - today I put the Rangeman out for some sun and got distracted and when I went to get it the battery indicator was flashing and all buttons were disabled. When it cooled down and the buttons became usable the temperature showed over 109 F.


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Yeah, I think the watch is supposed to do that if it overheats, but it's supposed to return to full functionality once it cools off enough. Guess they made it better at handling the cold than handling the heat.


----------



## Odie

Oldgrid said:


> A note on the Fenix, I looked at it and talked to several owners before deciding on the Casio. Owners all complained of problems with the charging point clogging up with body grease and dirt and having to send them back for problems. Since the Casio is vastly tougher and has wireless charging I can depend on it. Sure it won't measure my heartbeat and it doesn't match my spandex suit but I can live with that. >


This is in no way trying play the Fenix vs Casio bit...but really? I'd be very curious to see or talk to these so called owners that have problems with "body grease" and dirt. Did they expect that the watch would magically clean itself?

I'm not debating that the resin casing that protects the modules on Casio watches is better, because it is but come on, disregarding a watch because you have to once in awhile run it underwater for a quick rinse if it's dirty is a bit ridiculous.

That's one of the weakest arguments about not going with a watch or brand that I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Bwana

I just got mine yesterday, and after a trip to the hardware store for an O-ring to tame the tab, I am loving it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bwana said:


> I just got mine yesterday, and after a trip to the hardware store for an O-ring to tame the tab, I am loving it.


Congrats. Well done  Pls some photos when ready


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*** latest update *** GPR- B1000 order list ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool 

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED (2)
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED 
47) jay6ird - RECEIVED
48) IndianaFuzz - RECEIVED
49) franky4246 - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )
50) Bwana - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )


----------



## DanielJB

Morning Deepsea _dweller, look what the postman brought me yesterday!
I am super pumped to have this monster on my wrist, its an awesome piece of kit. Looks like my Fenix 5 is going to be sold. 
Hopefully the photo works!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome and big congrats Daniel JB. Very happy for you Enjoy the beauty 

*** latest update *** GPR- B1000 order list ***

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck - RECEIVED 
3) T4P- RECEIVED 
4) DSD - RECEIVED 
5) Pedronev85 
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC - RECEIVED 
8) batoo
9) Joeri
10) jomar - RECEIVED (2) 
11) F J Iceberg 
12) T3C - RECEIVED 
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop - RECEIVED (2)
17) Daniel JB - RECEIVED 
18) Piowa 
19) bulbanator 
20) BACKBLAST72 
21) Myrrhman - RECEIVED 
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED 
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED 
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED 
26) uhacks - RECEIVED ( no photos yet ) 
27) psychopomp1 
28) hasto092 - RECEIVED 
29) asterix550 - RECEIVED
30) Leon007 - RECEIVED 
31) Clockit - RECEIVED 
32) HeadOffice - RECEIVED
33) maxpowerful - RECEIVED
34) Aenkor - RECEIVED
35) RandM - RECEIVED
36) Oreezy - RECEIVED
37) andyahs - RECEIVED 
38) willydribble - RECEIVED 
39) millioncobra
40) Ottovonn - RECEIVED
41) javylsu - RECEIVED (2)
42) JanW - RECEIVED 
43) Oldgrid - RECEIVED 
44) Worker - RECEIVED
45) jpcwon - RECEIVED 
46) ccoffin1333 - RECEIVED 
47) jay6ird - RECEIVED
48) IndianaFuzz - RECEIVED
49) franky4246 -RECEIVED ( no photos yet )
50) Bwana - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )


----------



## Oldgrid

Not playing one against the other. Got no experience with the Fenix. Just relied on the word of people that did. Just like buying a car. Ask around and make a decision.


----------



## Falconeye75

DanielJB said:


> Morning Deepsea _dweller, look what the postman brought me yesterday!
> I am super pumped to have this monster on my wrist, its an awesome piece of kit. Looks like my Fenix 5 is going to be sold.
> Hopefully the photo works!


Do you really think the Rangeman can replace your Fenix ? If you speak about Toughness ok, I understand but if you speak about the whole watch and functionnalities, if I were you, I would wait before selling my Fenix 5X.

The watch is very beautiful on your wrist, congratulation !!


----------



## Odie

Oldgrid said:


> Not playing one against the other. Got no experience with the Fenix. Just relied on the word of people that did. Just like buying a car. Ask around and make a decision.


I would venture to say that you should do a little more research about a product before formulating an opinion based on other people's opinions.

Not every product is perfect but your reasoning for not going with a line of watches because people were too lazy to clean their watch when it got dirty and you decided to formulate an opinion based on that, is quite frankly...poor.


----------



## javylsu

Time4Playnow said:


> I just used this yesterday (just walking the dog). It points directly back to the starting point, near as I can tell. When I shifted direction, after a second or two the arrow would shift also, and it was always pointing back to my start.
> 
> My issue with that is, there is little precision if you're only using that directional arrow. You could be headed in the right 'general' direction. But there is nothing to tell you that you are headed 'exactly' in the right direction.
> 
> What I'm going to try next time is, when I start Backtrack mode, I'll face toward my Start point based on what the directional arrow tells me. Then, I'm going to move to compass mode and take a BEARING of that direction. I think following the compass bearing back to the Start point might be a little more accurate/easy. We'll see.....;-)


My tests over the past two days confirm this - when in backtrack navigation mode, the compass arrow is a bearing to the original starting point, it does not point towards the route used to get where you are now. The only way to have the watch navigate a using a route is by manually creating a route containing waypoints using the app. This screenshot from the app actually confirms that the watch will navigate towards the goal if there are no waypoints set:










My tests also confirm that the "little arrow" at the bottom of the screen is an icon (indicating GPS status), and not an arrow that intentionally points in any direction to provide guidance.


----------



## Oldgrid

Odie said:


> I would venture to say that you should do a little more research about a product before formulating an opinion based on other people's opinions.
> 
> Not every product is perfect but your reasoning for not going with a line of watches because people were too lazy to clean their watch when it got dirty and you decided to formulate an opinion based on that, is quite frankly...poor.


Don't jump to conclusions. I did a bunch of online research on different GPS watches before making my decision. I'm old not senile.


----------



## Time4Playnow

javylsu said:


> My tests over the past two days confirm this - when in backtrack navigation mode, the compass arrow is a bearing to the original starting point, it does not point towards the route used to get where you are now. The only way to have the watch navigate a using a route is by manually creating a route containing waypoints using the app. This screenshot from the app actually confirms that the watch will navigate towards the goal if there are no waypoints set:
> 
> My tests also confirm that the "little arrow" at the bottom of the screen is an icon (indicating GPS status), and not an arrow that intentionally points in any direction to provide guidance.


Regarding that "little arrow" at the bottom of the Nav screen.. Somewhere in the manual (I think at the beginning of the Navigation section), it mentions the purpose of that little arrow - it shows whether log information is being received by the watch or not. (Which I guess basically means, whether the navigation mode is working properly or not)

I have since checked out the compass mode with the stored bearing indicator. One thing I learned, you can create a bearing and record it (store it on-screen), and you can leave compass mode, and go back to compass mode and it will still be there. This is good news, because if a person wanted to, they could switch between compass and navigation mode.

The thing I like about using the bearing indicator in compass mode is that if you are following a course headed for that bearing and you deviate a little, you can easily see from the watch how many degrees off you are. Whereas if you are only looking at that directional arrow in Nav mode, it isn't clear how close you are to heading in the right direction - if that makes sense. I look forward to playing around with this in the coming days to see how well it works.


----------



## Oldgrid

javylsu said:


> My tests over the past two days confirm this - when in backtrack navigation mode, the compass arrow is a bearing to the original starting point, it does not point towards the route used to get where you are now. The only way to have the watch navigate a using a route is by manually creating a route containing waypoints using the app. This screenshot from the app actually confirms that the watch will navigate towards the goal if there are no waypoints set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tests also confirm that the "little arrow" at the bottom of the screen is an icon (indicating GPS status), and not an arrow that intentionally points in any direction to provide guidance.


So when I was on my trail ride why did the little arrow change orientation?


----------



## johneh

Oldgrid said:


> So when I was on my trail ride why did the little arrow change orientation?


I'm pretty sure you're thinking of a different arrow. Everyone else is talking about the one at the very bottom left of the screen. It does not move, it's simply there to let you know that the watch is currently tracking you. It acts in the same capacity as the arrow in the top left of the iPhone screenshot shown above.


----------



## asterix550

Falconeye75 said:


> So the backtrack function is also useless ?? I thought the watch was showing you the path you took earlier and not only the straight line to the beginning point ?
> 
> It is not possible to enter a gps point through the smartphone ?? I was sure we could do it...
> 
> This watch could be interresting at 200 euros but at 800, it is crazy... However I love the look of this watch but the garmin Fenix 5x is cheaper and meets all our navigation expectation.


I've already explain this on this thread but I'll say it once more: This is not a watch for mapping/route navigation. This is a survival piece of gear without all the gizmos you'll find on latest tech navigation watch because it's meant to be that way. That's exactly the reason why this watch can be solar powered without leaving you with a useless black screen unless you constantly charge it. Watch's w/ those heavily power consuming functions like streets map display, rerouting, etc. among others processing demanding tasks are watch's you can't rely on in a survival situation if you're in the wilderness for days. So If you get lost or you find yourself in an emergency situation and need to get back, with this solar powered watch you have always with you a bearing that helps you getting back (preferably with topo map on your hands like the video add that promotes it shows you). You don't need to rely on battery gadgets that most probably won't last a couple of days without recharging. If you're likely to find yourself in a situation you need to be rescued, you have your position coordinates on your wrist allowing you to call for help and give your location. This watch is always usable as long as you give him some light and that's something always available outdoors. So, all in all, this is a watch you can rely on and a good backup or redundancy for other equipment/devices you might take with you into the wild. Something rough enough to be used and abused and still giving you the right direction/distance home or basecamp.

Resuming, don't look at this new watch as it was meant to have all the new tech functions that top of the line navigation watchs have those days, look at it with its purpose, as advertised, in mind and you'll have a better perspective of its usability. This is a really great survival solar powered watch with bearing navigation. One that could save your life in the wilderness because you can rely on it without the fear it will last only a few more hours.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## asterix550

Just one more thing, comparing this watch with the Fenix 5 is like comparing a Bentley with a Range Rover. I’d rather have the Range and be able to go anywhere off-road.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Oldgrid said:


> Don't jump to conclusions. I did a bunch of online research on different GPS watches before making my decision. I'm old not senile.


Lol, I'm not jumping to conclusions. My response was predicated on the fact that you said you made your decision after talking with several owners.


----------



## javylsu

Time4Playnow said:


> Regarding that "little arrow" at the bottom of the Nav screen.. Somewhere in the manual (I think at the beginning of the Navigation section), it mentions the purpose of that little arrow - it shows whether log information is being received by the watch or not. (Which I guess basically means, whether the navigation mode is working properly or not)
> 
> I have since checked out the compass mode with the stored bearing indicator. One thing I learned, you can create a bearing and record it (store it on-screen), and you can leave compass mode, and go back to compass mode and it will still be there. This is good news, because if a person wanted to, they could switch between compass and navigation mode.
> 
> The thing I like about using the bearing indicator in compass mode is that if you are following a course headed for that bearing and you deviate a little, you can easily see from the watch how many degrees off you are. Whereas if you are only looking at that directional arrow in Nav mode, it isn't clear how close you are to heading in the right direction - if that makes sense. I look forward to playing around with this in the coming days to see how well it works.


Yep, I actually posted a screenshot from the operations manual that describes its function in post 859:


----------



## Time4Playnow

asterix550 said:


> I've already explain this on this thread but I'll say it once more: This is not a watch for mapping/route navigation. This is a survival piece of gear without all the gizmos you'll find on latest tech navigation watch because it's meant to be that way. That's exactly the reason why this watch can be solar powered without leaving you with a useless black screen unless you constantly charge it. Watch's w/ those heavily power consuming functions like streets map display, rerouting, etc. among others processing demanding tasks are watch's you can't rely on in a survival situation if you're in the wilderness for days. So If you get lost or you find yourself in an emergency situation and need to get back, with this solar powered watch you have always with you a bearing that helps you getting back (preferably with topo map on your hands like the video add that promotes it shows you). You don't need to rely on battery gadgets that most probably won't last a couple of days without recharging. If you're likely to find yourself in a situation you need to be rescued, you have your position coordinates on your wrist allowing you to call for help and give your location. This watch is always usable as long as you give him some light and that's something always available outdoors. So, all in all, this is a watch you can rely on and a good backup or redundancy for other equipment/devices you might take with you into the wild. Something rough enough to be used and abused and still giving you the right direction/distance home or basecamp.
> 
> Resuming, don't look at this new watch as it was meant to have all the new tech functions that top of the line navigation watchs have those days, look at it with its purpose, as advertised, in mind and you'll have a better perspective of its usability. This is a really great survival solar powered watch with bearing navigation. One that could save your life in the wilderness because you can rely on it without the fear it will last only a few more hours.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Thank you for an excellent summary of the purpose of this watch!!! :-!:-!:-!

I am not the outdoorsman now that I was in my youth. But I could see where this watch could be especially useful for hunting in unfamiliar areas, as I used to do. I don't actually need the navigation now, don't foresee that I'll be in any situation where I'll need it - but, I really like the watch nonetheless, even as "just" a g-shock with some great functionality/features. 

In truth, if I was going to be outdoors somewhere where I might need or want an ABC watch - this is the one I'd take.


----------



## Oldgrid

johneh said:


> I'm pretty sure you're thinking of a different arrow. Everyone else is talking about the one at the very bottom left of the screen. It does not move, it's simply there to let you know that the watch is currently tracking you. It acts in the same capacity as the arrow in the top left of the iPhone screenshot shown above.


OK. Just went for a walk around town with it. Your right I'm wrong. I was reading it wrong for some reason. Apologies to anyone who drove into a lake because of my post.


----------



## DanielJB

Falconeye75 said:


> Do you really think the Rangeman can replace your Fenix ? If you speak about Toughness ok, I understand but if you speak about the whole watch and functionnalities, if I were you, I would wait before selling my Fenix 5X.
> 
> The watch is very beautiful on your wrist, congratulation !!


Hi Falconeye, yes it will replace my Fenix 5, I've also worn the Fenix 3 as well and have a few garmin GPS's. The Fenix 5 is a great watch but I don't like it for several reasons. Firstly I don't use any of the fitness metrics at all because I don't need know my heart rate, steps, Vo2 max etc. In addition I hate having to charge the fenix 5, its 2018 and for basic functionality its ridiculous that any fitness watch needs to be charged just to tell the time.

A lot of what I do is spent in the outdoors so having to carry a battery around or watching my battery power wind down after a week or two out is a real pain. At least I know with the Rangemen watch if I'm hiking some trail I can always have the time and critical waypoints loaded for emergencies no matter what. I can use another GPS ( you should have at least two on you when hiking or hunting) for general use and directions.

I really love the direction Casio is going with solar powered GPS, as well as not having to charge for basic ABC functions coupled with and LCD screen. Yes this is the first gen and yes its not perfect, but just imagine what the Rangeman Gen 2 or 3 will look like? For me its a project well worth supporting with my finances and something everyone who loves Gshocks should get behind.


----------



## Javelin

Hi,
I've had the original Rangeman since 2014. 
I love it, it became my everyday watch.
I first got an ABC Casio in 1997 then 2007.
Im quite obsessed by the baro and altimeter functions of these watches.

I was really looking forward to the release of the GPR. I followed the progress from early this year.
The design and that prestine looking negative display are just luscious.
But, taking a step back, looking at the spec, cost in the UK: £800, I started to think about it.
So, if I hadn't got the original Rangeman, I'd probably buy it. The problem I have is the GPR is almost like the original module with GPS overlayed on it.
its not different enough to warrant the rather large uk cost.
After years of loving and still loving Casio ABC watches I thought it try something different.
i bought a Suunto Traverse Alpha.
what I really like about Suunto is the "baro/altimeter lock" where it can detect if your moving so it does not change the indicated baro pressure but changes the altitude. it's a lot more advanced than the Casio ABC.
It has other stuff like tracked activities. It's not quite a smart watch, kinda sits in the middle.

But.....
I still love my original Rangeman.
cheers.


----------



## Falconeye75

DanielJB said:


> Hi Falconeye, yes it will replace my Fenix 5, I've also worn the Fenix 3 as well and have a few garmin GPS's. The Fenix 5 is a great watch but I don't like it for several reasons. Firstly I don't use any of the fitness metrics at all because I don't need know my heart rate, steps, Vo2 max etc. In addition I hate having to charge the fenix 5, its 2018 and for basic functionality its ridiculous that any fitness watch needs to be charged just to tell the time.
> 
> A lot of what I do is spent in the outdoors so having to carry a battery around or watching my battery power wind down after a week or two out is a real pain. At least I know with the Rangemen watch if I'm hiking some trail I can always have the time and critical waypoints loaded for emergencies no matter what. I can use another GPS ( you should have at least two on you when hiking or hunting) for general use and directions.
> 
> I really love the direction Casio is going with solar powered GPS, as well as not having to charge for basic ABC functions coupled with and LCD screen. Yes this is the first gen and yes its not perfect, but just imagine what the Rangeman Gen 2 or 3 will look like? For me its a project well worth supporting with my finances and something everyone who loves Gshocks should get behind.


Hi DanielJB, Thanks for your very useful feedback. I don't have the Fenix 5, I just have a Suunto Ambit 2 and I understand what you mean and I have the same feeling about having to charge a watch... I hate to do it, even if I didn't have to do it often.

I think we must think about this watch as a "tactical watch" than can help in emergency but it is not a GPS multifunction watch.

My birthday is in 4 days and I am affraid Guys you will make me do a bad mistake  Hope that the strap will no be cut after 2 years like my other watches... G-shock strap replacement are very difficult to find.


----------



## Ottovonn

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi DanielJB, Thanks for your very useful feedback. I don't have the Fenix 5, I just have a Suunto Ambit 2 and I understand what you mean and I have the same feeling about having to charge a watch... I hate to do it, even if I didn't have to do it often.
> 
> I think we must think about this watch as a "tactical watch" than can help in emergency but it is not a GPS multifunction watch.
> 
> My birthday is in 4 days and I am affraid Guys you will make me do a bad mistake  Hope that the strap will no be cut after 2 years like my other watches... G-shock strap replacement are very difficult to find.


You decided to go with the GRP Rangeman after all? I think you will love it despite its apparent GPS limitations. It honestly feels like a watch that can take some extreme abuse -- and ask for seconds. I think it's one of the coolest looking G-Shocks out there. I also think you don't have to worry about the strap; it's reinforced with carbon fiber.

Oh, and happy birthday! Treat yourself. ;-)


----------



## Falconeye75

Ottovonn said:


> You decided to go with the GRP Rangeman after all? I think you will love it despite its apparent GPS limitations. It honestly feels like a watch that can take some extreme abuse -- and ask for seconds. I think it's one of the coolest looking G-Shocks out there. I also think you don't have to worry about the strap; it's reinforced with carbon fiber.
> 
> Oh, and happy birthday! Treat yourself. ;-)


Thank you very much dear Ottovonn ! Yes, my mind is weak  I love the look of this watch and even if it has not all functions and I am very disappointed by the trackback the solar charge is winning.

I am looking for it at France because for the moment it is out of stock... I called some shops and it seems that this watch has a lot of success.

Thanks again !


----------



## DanielJB

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi DanielJB, Thanks for your very useful feedback. I don't have the Fenix 5, I just have a Suunto Ambit 2 and I understand what you mean and I have the same feeling about having to charge a watch... I hate to do it, even if I didn't have to do it often.
> 
> I think we must think about this watch as a "tactical watch" than can help in emergency but it is not a GPS multifunction watch.
> 
> My birthday is in 4 days and I am affraid Guys you will make me do a bad mistake  Hope that the strap will no be cut after 2 years like my other watches... G-shock strap replacement are very difficult to find.


Hi Falconeye, glad you found my feedback useful. I also had the Suunto Ambit 2 till I gave it away and it feels like old tech now. You are right the Rangeman is a tool watch oriented to military, pilots etc, it is not a fitness orientated or connected Apple Watch, and people need to realise this. The Rangeman has specific uses which is to stay working under extreme conditions away from a wall outlet and to be able to give a position and that is exactly what I want. I personally am over all the connected stuff, I have my phone with me all the time for this purpose.

After having it a few days I am getting more impressed with its capabilities. It has an amazing negative display which can be read very easily under low light or under the water for diving.

I don't think you will be disappointed if you buy this watch, after owning, Ambits, Fenix's, and other connected watches, I always seem to go for the Gshocks when I am in situations where I cant have gear failure.


----------



## Oldgrid

WatchUP69 has posted the navigation video. Much better than my fumbling around.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oldgrid said:


> WatchUP69 has posted the navigation video. Much better than my fumbling around.


But you did great Oldgrid Thanks again for your great effort


----------



## javylsu

Deepsea_dweller said:


> But you did great Oldgrid Thanks again for your great effort


Agreed! Thanks for your video oldgrid


----------



## sky_sun

THIS VIDEO FOR THE GPR-B1000TLC
this watch should come withe blue strap but on video commercial its not blue ?
and any one have real photo for this blue strap 
from Singapore casio


----------



## DanielJB

sky_sun said:


> THIS VIDEO FOR THE GPR-B1000TLC
> this watch should come withe blue strap but on video commercial its not blue ?
> and any one have real photo for this blue strap
> from Singapore casio


My two favourite things, Gshocks and Toyota Landcruisers&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## sky_sun

me too i love toyota 4x4 or suv for 4 things 
1//The only company still using metal in the the car body The percentage is more than 90 percent and the other company's using Cheap Aluminum
2. its the only company using crawl control its amazing 
3/ The engine chain is not plastic so its stay more extra time 
4 .. the Spare parts are strong and stay longer


----------



## javylsu

sky_sun said:


> THIS VIDEO FOR THE GPR-B1000TLC
> this watch should come withe blue strap but on video commercial its not blue ?
> and any one have real photo for this blue strap
> from Singapore casio


Official images from Casio Int'l Asia:

https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/watch_detail/GPR-B1000TLC-1/


----------



## sky_sun

CASIO G-Shock GPR-B1000 FULL in depth tutorial to how the navigation works


----------



## HeadOffice

sky_sun said:


> CASIO G-Shock GPR-B1000 FULL in depth tutorial to how the navigation works


Thank you very much!! This video really shows how to use it correctly!!


----------



## HeadOffice

sky_sun said:


> CASIO G-Shock GPR-B1000 FULL in depth tutorial to how the navigation works


Thank you very much!! This video really shows how to use it correctly!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

I agree! Great video!! That filled in some of the holes for me, and now I think I have a good understanding of it. 

Some of the things I learned:

- the “scale” problem doesn’t seem to be a huge issue after all, since you actually navigate with the directional arrow screen anyway.
- you can do a “Point Memory” even when the watch is NOT in navigation mode. But, it still uses GPS to do it, so the watch must have a view of the sky. (I just tested this)
- now I understand how waypoints are used. ;-)
- while in Navigation mode, you can move to any other watch mode, and return to the navigation mode without any problem.

Okay, so now I’ll try to summarize the ways in which this Rangeman can be used for GPS navigation and tracking, based on my understanding of it. Guys, please correct me if I’m wrong or if I miss something:

1) Backtrack: you can put the watch into Nav mode and just begin walking, wherever you want to. You can get back to your starting point by using the Backtrack mode. The downside is, the watch will point directly back to your starting point, without regard for any obstacles in the way.

2) Point Memory: you can navigate to any “point” in memory that was previously set in the watch. You can set multiple points in watch memory, and then choose any one of them as a “Goal” for your current navigation route.

3) Route Setting: you can set a route in advance using the App, then upload that route to the watch. The app automatically brings up a map of your current location. You can also set various waypoints along the route, and the watch will navigate you from one waypoint to the next along the route.

* Only the “Route Setting” feature requires the phone. Backtrack and Point Memory features can both be done just with the watch.

You can also then upload any route walked, from the watch to the phone, and view it on a map, even in 3D.

The cool thing about “Point Memory” is that it stores the date/time, coordinates, and also the elevation, baro reading, and temperature. 

After watching that video, and now understanding the nav mode features much better, I am more impressed with the watch. :-! I think the “Route Setting” feature could be extremely useful, and fun, to use when on vacation! Now all I have to do is go on vacation somewhere! b-)

Oh, and for all of you “what if I suddenly get lost in the middle of nowhere” folks. Just make sure you have a satellite phone with you. Then the watch can give you your current GPS coordinates, which you can relay to authorities for rescue! Problem solved. ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> I agree! Great video!! That filled in some of the holes for me, and now I think I have a good understanding of it.
> 
> Some of the things I learned:
> 
> - the "scale" problem doesn't seem to be a huge issue after all, since you actually navigate with the directional arrow screen anyway.
> - you can do a "Point Memory" even when the watch is NOT in navigation mode. But, it still uses GPS to do it, so the watch must have a view of the sky. (I just tested this)
> - now I understand how waypoints are used. ;-)
> - while in Navigation mode, you can move to any other watch mode, and return to the navigation mode without any problem.
> 
> Okay, so now I'll try to summarize the ways in which this Rangeman can be used for GPS navigation and tracking, based on my understanding of it. Guys, please correct me if I'm wrong or if I miss something:
> 
> 1) Backtrack: you can put the watch into Nav mode and just begin walking, wherever you want to. You can get back to your starting point by using the Backtrack mode. The downside is, the watch will point directly back to your starting point, without regard for any obstacles in the way.
> 
> 2) Point Memory: you can navigate to any "point" in memory that was previously set in the watch. You can set multiple points in watch memory, and then choose any one of them as a "Goal" for your current navigation route.
> 
> 3) Route Setting: you can set a route in advance using the App, then upload that route to the watch. The app automatically brings up a map of your current location. You can also set various waypoints along the route, and the watch will navigate you from one waypoint to the next along the route.
> 
> * Only the "Route Setting" feature requires the phone. Backtrack and Point Memory features can both be done just with the watch.
> 
> You can also then upload any route walked, from the watch to the phone, and view it on a map, even in 3D.
> 
> The cool thing about "Point Memory" is that it stores the date/time, coordinates, and also the elevation, baro reading, and temperature.
> 
> After watching that video, and now understanding the nav mode features much better, I am more impressed with the watch. :-! I think the "Route Setting" feature could be extremely useful, and fun, to use when on vacation! Now all I have to do is go on vacation somewhere! b-)
> 
> Oh, and for all of you "what if I suddenly get lost in the middle of nowhere" folks. Just make sure you have a satellite phone with you. Then the watch can give you your current GPS coordinates, which you can relay to authorities for rescue! Problem solved. ;-)


Thanks for the concise, useful summary, Time4play! Do you mean that using the Point Memory Feature, I can log the coordinates of my house and set it as a goal and the watch will make it a destination marker? Afterwards, I can follow the navigation marker towards my home?

*edit*

Lol I just noticed the video above. I'm going to watch it.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> 1) Backtrack: you can put the watch into Nav mode and just begin walking, wherever you want to. You can get back to your starting point by using the Backtrack mode. The downside is, the watch will point directly back to your starting point, without regard for any obstacles in the way.


It seems like an automatic "reverse breadcrumb" mode would be good to have, rather than just pointing back to the starting point.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks for the concise, useful summary, Time4play! Do you mean that using the Point Memory Feature, I can log the coordinates of my house and set it as a goal and the watch will make it a destination marker? Afterwards, I can follow the navigation marker towards my home?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Lol I just noticed the video above. I'm going to watch it.


No problem. YES, that's exactly how it can be used. You can use "Point Memory" at ANY place to which you might want to navigate later, and then recall any one of those points and set it as the "Goal" for navigation. 
* And btw, don't forget that after you create that Point Memory, you can press button D (I think) to protect it against accidental deletion.

The video is long, at around 52 minutes, but IMO well worth watching. He takes you thru the functions, the actual button presses, etc., AND actually navigates a route outdoors with the watch. He created a rather interesting looking rig for carrying his camera and watch for filming - but it worked! :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> It seems like an automatic "reverse breadcrumb" mode would be good to have, rather than just pointing back to the starting point.


That's what I was originally thinking too, Gary. But in practice, I'm not sure how navigation with such a feature would actually work. :think:

The directional arrow nav screen does work, as the video shows. I suppose if you were in a wilderness area, you could figure out how to go around the obstacles in front of you while still heading in the right direction...


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> No problem. YES, that's exactly how it can be used. You can use "Point Memory" at ANY place to which you might want to navigate later, and then recall any one of those points and set it as the "Goal" for navigation.
> * And btw, don't forget that after you create that Point Memory, you can press button D (I think) to protect it against accidental deletion.
> 
> The video is long, at around 52 minutes, but IMO well worth watching. He takes you thru the functions, the actual button presses, etc., AND actually navigates a route outdoors with the watch. He created a rather interesting looking rig for carrying his camera and watch for filming - but it worked! :-d


It was long, but very informative. And funny at times. I'm also even more impressed with the watch. Based on what I had learned initially, I thought the navigation system was fairly rudimentary and was mostly a last-resort type of thing to get back to a starting point. But it can be used, in conjunction with the app, to navigate a route from point to point.

I also did not know that the GPS compass bearing's destination can be toggled using the top left button, allowing the user to switch from starting point, to possible waypoints, to the goal location with ease.

So, one could plot out a route during a trip using the app, setting waypoints at possible sightseeing spots, then travel to them easily using the app. At each point, he or she could set point memos at interesting locations, record data about them, and even re-visit such locations -- even those off the designated path -- by setting them as goals using the recall memo function. The feature about locking memos is also pretty neat.

Damn, this is far more useful for navigation than I thought. I also can't wait to use it during a trip somewhere. Ugh, the Rangeman GRP is so cool


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> It was long, but very informative. And funny at times. I'm also even more impressed with the watch. Based on what I had learned initially, I thought the navigation system was fairly rudimentary and was mostly a last-resort type of thing to get back to a starting point. But it can be used, in conjunction with the app, to navigate a route from point to point.
> 
> I also did not know that the GPS compass bearing's destination can be toggled using the top left button, allowing the user to switch from starting point, to possible waypoints, to the goal location with ease.
> 
> So, one could plot out a route during a trip using the app, setting waypoints at possible sightseeing spots, then travel to them easily using the app. At each point, he or she could set point memos at interesting locations, record data about them, and even re-visit such locations -- even those off the designated path -- by setting them as goals using the recall memo function. The feature about locking memos is also pretty neat.
> 
> Damn, *this is far more useful for navigation than I thought. I also can't wait to use it during a trip somewhere. Ugh, the Rangeman GRP is so cool *


Yeah I agree!! :-! If only I had this watch 15 years ago, when I was traveling all over the country, for work! But like I said, now at least, I can still use it if/when I go on vacation somewhere.

Thinking back to my Yellowstone trip, this watch would be sooooo cool to have there!!! I would have used it for exploring the park, and even for exploring the little town we stayed in for awhile - Jackson Hole, Wyoming.

Anyway, sure to be many more cool times ahead with this Rangeman Nav-beast watch!! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

BTW, on the subject of navigation in the great outdoors... I remembered something that I wanted to pass along (not watch-related) in case it's useful to anyone else.

Years ago, I discovered that you could order topographic maps for nearly any area in the U.S., from the Government. I think it was the U.S. Geological Survey agency. (I think there was just a small fee for them) I got them for a couple of state parks I used to go to. Those maps are not that hard to read, and are really cool to have if you are hiking somewhere. IMO they would be the ideal companion to this Rangeman Navi watch if you were going to be hiking somewhere and were not too familiar with the terrain.

BTW, google just makes things far too easy these days. 

https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/how-can-i-download-or-purchase-a-topographic-map

Here's a sample map:


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> BTW, on the subject of navigation in the great outdoors... I remembered something that I wanted to pass along (not watch-related) in case it's useful to anyone else.
> 
> Years ago, I discovered that you could order topographic maps for nearly any area in the U.S., from the Government. I think it was the U.S. Geological Survey agency. (I think there was just a small fee for them) I got them for a couple of state parks I used to go to. Those maps are not that hard to read, and are really cool to have if you are hiking somewhere. IMO they would be the ideal companion to this Rangeman Navi watch if you were going to be hiking somewhere and were not too familiar with the terrain.
> 
> BTW, google just makes things far too easy these days.
> 
> https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/how-can-i-download-or-purchase-a-topographic-map
> 
> Here's a sample map:


Thanks for this! I may use this in the future. Maybe when I visit Yellowstone


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> BTW, on the subject of navigation in the great outdoors... I remembered something that I wanted to pass along (not watch-related) in case it's useful to anyone else.
> 
> Years ago, I discovered that you could order topographic maps for nearly any area in the U.S., from the Government. I think it was the U.S. Geological Survey agency. (I think there was just a small fee for them) I got them for a couple of state parks I used to go to. Those maps are not that hard to read, and are really cool to have if you are hiking somewhere. IMO they would be the ideal companion to this Rangeman Navi watch if you were going to be hiking somewhere and were not too familiar with the terrain.
> 
> BTW, google just makes things far too easy these days.
> 
> https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/how-can-i-download-or-purchase-a-topographic-map
> 
> Here's a sample map:


Yes. 45 to 50 years ago when I hiked in the Sierra Nevada with my dad, I recall him always bringing a topo map of the area. It's a very useful tool.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Yes. 45 to 50 years ago when I hiked in the Sierra Nevada with my dad, I recall him always bringing a topo map of the area. It's a very useful tool.


Yeah! Very cool and useful to have.

It seems you could just download a map to your iPad and take it with you! ;-) But, couldn't rely solely on that if it was important. Best to take a hard copy map. But I just love what technology enables a person to do these days.


----------



## Aenkor

Time4Playnow said:


> I agree! Great video!! That filled in some of the holes for me, and now I think I have a good understanding of it.
> 
> Some of the things I learned:
> 
> - the "scale" problem doesn't seem to be a huge issue after all, since you actually navigate with the directional arrow screen anyway.
> - you can do a "Point Memory" even when the watch is NOT in navigation mode. But, it still uses GPS to do it, so the watch must have a view of the sky. (I just tested this)
> - now I understand how waypoints are used. ;-)
> - while in Navigation mode, you can move to any other watch mode, and return to the navigation mode without any problem.
> 
> Okay, so now I'll try to summarize the ways in which this Rangeman can be used for GPS navigation and tracking, based on my understanding of it. Guys, please correct me if I'm wrong or if I miss something:
> 
> 1) Backtrack: you can put the watch into Nav mode and just begin walking, wherever you want to. You can get back to your starting point by using the Backtrack mode. The downside is, the watch will point directly back to your starting point, without regard for any obstacles in the way.
> 
> 2) Point Memory: you can navigate to any "point" in memory that was previously set in the watch. You can set multiple points in watch memory, and then choose any one of them as a "Goal" for your current navigation route.
> 
> 3) Route Setting: you can set a route in advance using the App, then upload that route to the watch. The app automatically brings up a map of your current location. You can also set various waypoints along the route, and the watch will navigate you from one waypoint to the next along the route.
> 
> * Only the "Route Setting" feature requires the phone. Backtrack and Point Memory features can both be done just with the watch.
> 
> You can also then upload any route walked, from the watch to the phone, and view it on a map, even in 3D.
> 
> The cool thing about "Point Memory" is that it stores the date/time, coordinates, and also the elevation, baro reading, and temperature.
> 
> After watching that video, and now understanding the nav mode features much better, I am more impressed with the watch. :-! I think the "Route Setting" feature could be extremely useful, and fun, to use when on vacation! Now all I have to do is go on vacation somewhere! b-)
> 
> Oh, and for all of you "what if I suddenly get lost in the middle of nowhere" folks. Just make sure you have a satellite phone with you. Then the watch can give you your current GPS coordinates, which you can relay to authorities for rescue! Problem solved. ;-)


I dont want to sound rude but nothing new to me here... =)

I tested all this before but dont see how your points make the not visible route lines better.

If you walk smaller distances like 5-10 km you can barely see any route. On our last trip to Norway we walked between 15-20km a week because of the rough terrain and weather. I think its not really clever to have a 2km minimum scale. Even if people will use it for smaller hikes they want to see the route lines which Casio presented in their advertisement video. In a case of emergency you hopefully dont need to walk 80km plus for help. Its correct you dont *need* it to walk and set points, even if you want to backtrack. But the advertisement showed the route lines and said you can backtrack when in fact you can only see the routes in a good way if you walk 15km plus and can only use the *fast backtrack function* to get to your start point, not your walked route back. If you want that you have to work in a uncomfortable way with the way points and navigate back from one point to another. If at least we could choose *backtrack direct* or *backtrack route* it would be ok for me.

Im disappointed in case of the navigation function and how it was developed and advertised. Besides that i love the watch very much, it just isnt for me what was advertised.

Kind regards.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Time4Playnow said:


> BTW, on the subject of navigation in the great outdoors... I remembered something that I wanted to pass along (not watch-related) in case it's useful to anyone else.
> 
> Years ago, I discovered that you could order topographic maps for nearly any area in the U.S., from the Government. I think it was the U.S. Geological Survey agency. (I think there was just a small fee for them) I got them for a couple of state parks I used to go to. Those maps are not that hard to read, and are really cool to have if you are hiking somewhere. IMO they would be the ideal companion to this Rangeman Navi watch if you were going to be hiking somewhere and were not too familiar with the terrain.
> 
> BTW, google just makes things far too easy these days.
> 
> https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/how-can-i-download-or-purchase-a-topographic-map
> 
> Here's a sample map:


Thanks for your great effort and taking your time T4P. Really appreciated  Top notch


----------



## Time4Playnow

Aenkor said:


> I dont want to sound rude but nothing new to me here... =)
> 
> I tested all this before but dont see how your points make the not visible route lines better.
> 
> If you walk smaller distances like 5-10 km you can barely see any route. On our last trip to Norway we walked between 15-20km a week because of the rough terrain and weather. I think its not really clever to have a 2km minimum scale. Even if people will use it for smaller hikes they want to see the route lines which Casio presented in their advertisement video. In a case of emergency you hopefully dont need to walk 80km plus for help. Its correct you dont *need* it to walk and set points, even if you want to backtrack. But the advertisement showed the route lines and said you can backtrack when in fact you can only see the routes in a good way if you walk 15km plus and can only use the *fast backtrack function* to get to your start point, not your walked route back. If you want that you have to work in a uncomfortable way with the way points and navigate back from one point to another. If at least we could choose *backtrack direct* or *backtrack route* it would be ok for me.
> 
> Im disappointed in case of the navigation function and how it was developed and advertised. Besides that i love the watch very much, it just isnt for me what was advertised.
> 
> Kind regards.


Okay, well....with all due respect, I didn't write that post for Aenkor. ;-) I wrote it for anyone who was not completely familiar with the Rangeman Nav's capabilities. (And especially for anyone who didn't want to watch a 52-minute video!)

I understand your point regarding the scale. But my point is that given the "current" navigation capabilities of the watch, a smaller scale won't do much good, because actual navigation is not done from that screen AND the watch does not navigate you "back" along your route, necessarily. (At least, the route is available in the App). I agree it would be nice to have a "Backtrack Route" option to navigate you back along the same route that you just walked. Perhaps in Rangeman Nav v2? :think:;-)

In the meantime, as you alluded to, one could use the "Point Memory" during a hike at any desired spots, and then navigate back to each of those points on the way back. Yeah maybe not the sleekest or most efficient solution, but it would work.

As for what was in the advertisements... I guess we should all have a healthy skepticism of any company's marketing ads. ;-):-d


----------



## javylsu

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks for the concise, useful summary, Time4play! Do you mean that using the Point Memory Feature, I can log the coordinates of my house and set it as a goal and the watch will make it a destination marker? Afterwards, I can follow the navigation marker towards my home?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Lol I just noticed the video above. I'm going to watch it.


That's exactly what I did last week - I logged my house as a memory point, and locked to ensure it can't be accidentally deleted. I also set the 'house' icon to further distinguish it from any other memory points. Pretty useful in my opinion.


----------



## Time4Playnow

javylsu said:


> That's exactly what I did last week - I logged my house as a memory point, and locked to ensure it can't be accidentally deleted. I also set the 'house' icon to further distinguish it from any other memory points. Pretty useful in my opinion.


I did the exact same thing a couple weeks ago, as soon as I discovered what "Point Memory" was all about.

Maybe that could be especially useful for people living in an urban area, who walk everywhere, and who like to frequent pubs. "Say.....that guy walking over there looks drunk! I wonder if he'll find his way home??" "No worries! He's got a Rangeman Nav-Beast and it will guide him right to his house!"

:-d:-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

So it seems the Rangeman covers all the basics with regards to basic navigation. But we still have the issue with the inability to navigate logs so you can only navigate the currently active activity. As soon as you quit an activity and it saves to memory you can not access it on the watch without a phone to navigate that part using the back track function. So if you are on a multi day hike that requires you to charge the watch or you quit the GPS when you camp then you can not back track the whole trip back to your starting point. Also it would of course be beneficial if bread crumb navigation would be supported in tricky environments but that requires more memory then simple way point navigation!:rodekaart


----------



## javylsu

^I think that's the point of the "Point Memory" function of the watch - to save important points that you'll want to navigate back to. Now that I think about it, the only device I own that will truly do "breadcrumb" navigation is the unit in my Jeep, and it's a function I've never bothered to use. All of the other navigation units I own will calculate a "best" route to a destination and navigate using that.


----------



## Ottovonn

From the creators of the previous informative Rangeman video, comes a tale of suspense and mystery:






(You can use the Rangeman as a tracking device! But please don't. Trust is essential in any relationship :-d)


----------



## Scout

Brliiant!


----------



## Scout

Double post deleted


----------



## Scout

REI is having their 20% off one full price item sale, wonder if it’ll work on the GPR? Be cool to get it for $640!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Scout said:


> REI is having their 20% off one full price item sale, wonder if it'll work on the GPR? Be cool to get it for $640!


You could also wait until Macy's or Tourneau has one of their 25% off sales and get it for $600. But $640 isn't bad either..

On another note - ever since I did a watch software update last week, my GPR will not go into navigation mode. Thought maybe it was the weather, but we had clear skies today and it still did not work.

I'm going to delete/re-install the app at least a couple more times, and see if that helps.

Wondering if it has to do with the ephemeris data in the app... If that somehow got deleted, maybe it takes a little time to get it back. That's the only thing I can think of as to why I'd be getting a "reception failed" every time I try to go into Nav mode. Yet, I know the GPS is working, because I'm able to do a time and time/position update with no problem.

If it doesn't fix itself in a couple days, I'll call Casio. ;-) If THAT doesn't work, I may have to return it for repair/replacement.


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> You could also wait until Macy's or Tourneau has one of their 25% off sales and get it for $600. But $640 isn't bad either..
> 
> On another note - ever since I did a watch software update last week, my GPR will not go into navigation mode. Thought maybe it was the weather, but we had clear skies today and it still did not work.
> 
> I'm going to delete/re-install the app at least a couple more times, and see if that helps.
> 
> Wondering if it has to do with the ephemeris data in the app... If that somehow got deleted, maybe it takes a little time to get it back. That's the only thing I can think of as to why I'd be getting a "reception failed" every time I try to go into Nav mode. Yet, I know the GPS is working, because I'm able to do a time and time/position update with no problem.
> 
> If it doesn't fix itself in a couple days, I'll call Casio. ;-) If THAT doesn't work, I may have to return it for repair/replacement.


oh wow that sucks!
wonder if GPS setting on the watch shows 00 all the way?


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> You could also wait until Macy's or Tourneau has one of their 25% off sales and get it for $600. But $640 isn't bad either..
> 
> On another note - ever since I did a watch software update last week, my GPR will not go into navigation mode. Thought maybe it was the weather, but we had clear skies today and it still did not work.
> 
> I'm going to delete/re-install the app at least a couple more times, and see if that helps.
> 
> Wondering if it has to do with the ephemeris data in the app... If that somehow got deleted, maybe it takes a little time to get it back. That's the only thing I can think of as to why I'd be getting a "reception failed" every time I try to go into Nav mode. Yet, I know the GPS is working, because I'm able to do a time and time/position update with no problem.
> 
> If it doesn't fix itself in a couple days, I'll call Casio. ;-) If THAT doesn't work, I may have to return it for repair/replacement.


Oh wow. An entire week? I'm sorry to hear that. I'm sure the issue will resolve itself. Keep us updated.


----------



## sky_sun

this is


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome sky_sun Is it yours?


----------



## sky_sun

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome sky_sun Is it yours?


oh no sorry i forget add the source 
https://ameblo.jp/prive-watch/theme-10028021510.html


----------



## sky_sun

source 
http://www.nakaniwatokei.jp/blog/casio-new-rangeman-tlc-%E3%82%B3%E3%83%A9%E3%83%9C%E3%83%A2%E3%83%87%E3%83%AB-%E5%85%A5%E8%8D%B7%EF%BC%81%EF%BC%81/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sky_sun said:


> oh no sorry i forget add the source
> https://ameblo.jp/prive-watch/theme-10028021510.html


Great find Thanks 4 sharing. No idea when I'll be getting mine but surely in not so distant future ❤


----------



## Ottovonn

sky_sun said:


> this is
> View attachment 13154275
> 
> View attachment 13154263
> 
> View attachment 13154287
> 
> View attachment 13154291


Oh wow. I've seen these posted on Instagram. The strap looks nice.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> You could also wait until Macy's or Tourneau has one of their 25% off sales and get it for $600. But $640 isn't bad either..
> 
> On another note - ever since I did a watch software update last week, my GPR will not go into navigation mode. Thought maybe it was the weather, but we had clear skies today and it still did not work.
> 
> I'm going to delete/re-install the app at least a couple more times, and see if that helps.
> 
> Wondering if it has to do with the ephemeris data in the app... If that somehow got deleted, maybe it takes a little time to get it back. That's the only thing I can think of as to why I'd be getting a "reception failed" every time I try to go into Nav mode. Yet, I know the GPS is working, because I'm able to do a time and time/position update with no problem.
> 
> If it doesn't fix itself in a couple days, I'll call Casio. ;-) If THAT doesn't work, I may have to return it for repair/replacement.


...And just like that, it's working again! ;-) I have no idea why it wasn't working and now is - but I'm happy it decided to work again! (It must have known I was going to call Casio today! :-d)

Total down time was maybe 4-5 days. I'm convinced it had something to do with the watch software update that I did.

So today, I created a route, and actually used the navigation for real, for the first time. (Even though I was just walking my dog) It worked very well, directing me from one waypoint to the next. My problem was that along the way, I forgot which waypoints were at which places. I was able to look at my route in the phone to refresh my memory. ;-)

Apparently the watch does not automatically switch from one waypoint to the next. You have to do that manually by pressing the upper left button. But if you pass a waypoint and forget to make the switch to the next one, suddenly the directional arrow will begin pointing behind you.

All in all, pretty happy with it.


----------



## Worker

Glad to hear it's working again T4P!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

Time4Playnow said:


> ...And just like that, it's working again! ;-) I have no idea why it wasn't working and now is - but I'm happy it decided to work again! (It must have known I was going to call Casio today! :-d)
> 
> Total down time was maybe 4-5 days. I'm convinced it had something to do with the watch software update that I did.
> 
> So today, I created a route, and actually used the navigation for real, for the first time. (Even though I was just walking my dog) It worked very well, directing me from one waypoint to the next. My problem was that along the way, I forgot which waypoints were at which places. I was able to look at my route in the phone to refresh my memory. ;-)
> 
> Apparently the watch does not automatically switch from one waypoint to the next. You have to do that manually by pressing the upper left button. But if you pass a waypoint and forget to make the switch to the next one, suddenly the directional arrow will begin pointing behind you.
> 
> All in all, pretty happy with it.


Nice doggo you got there Time4Playnow!:-!

So it started working again then you probably got new and correct ephemeris data, so I think you probably had a glitch around the time of the update causing it to not be able to connect to 3 different satellites necessary for navigation!

Nice to see there was not something wrong with your beloved Rangeman Navi beast!

My doggo says hi...









b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Worker said:


> Glad to hear it's working again T4P!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, me too! I also discovered something else today. After I uploaded the activity log from today's route from the watch to the app, I discovered that the logs for ALL previous routes I had walked with the Navigation mode on were already in the app! I never uploaded them manually, so they must have uploaded automatically whenever I connected the watch to the app.

All of those activity routes are viewable in the app, one can look at the route taken on the map and all related details, like coordinates, baro readings, and altitude readings... ;-)


----------



## Falconeye75

It is stupid from Casio to have to select each waypoint on a route a that it doesn't switch automaticaly to the next waypoint. I don'y see how it can be useful to select rach waypoint manually...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Falconeye75 said:


> It is stupid from Casio to have to select each waypoint on a route a that it doesn't switch automaticaly to the next waypoint. I don'y see how it can be useful to select rach waypoint manually...


I'm not sure why it doesn't switch them automatically. But that doesn't make it/them useless. It still navigates you to your waypoints and to your ultimate destination.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Maybe it's time for an update ( as the next GPR is already around the corner ) so that we have clearer overview ( in no particular order ) who has received the GPR-B1000 until today and who has not. My apologies in advance if I have missed someone. Pls feel free to add yours ( recent photo is mandatory ) and I'll update the list. Thank you 

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD 
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz

**RECEIVED** but no photos shown so far
34) uhacks
35) franky4246
36) Bwana

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) konakai
7) Piowa 
8) bulbanator 
9) BACKBLAST72 
10) casiofool 
11) millioncobra
12) psychopomp1 
13) grinch_actual
14) Pedronev85


----------



## logix

I think the watch engineers did it that way because there might be different definitions of when a waypoint is reached: Is it when you are in a 10 feet radius? (this would need an additional calculation while navigating, thus more energy consuming). Is it when you reach it exactly? Well, all measurement gear has an error, and it would be hard to reach the very same point shown on the watch just to jump to the next waypoint. So I think the guys at Casio decided to make the waypoint change by hand, when the user considers it has been reached (I'm an engineer and I'd have done it that way too).


----------



## Bill R W

Bought the new GPS Rangeman at REI Tuesday night. The local store had two in stock. The current 20% coupon sale does not apply to items with GPS. However, if you are an REI member you get a 10% rebate and another 5% if you use an REI credit card. Not discounted at purchase, but paid later as part of your annual coop patronage rebate. And REI has a 90 return policy for watches. So seemed like a good place to get one.

Set it up last night and paired with my phone. The app updated some software on the watch. Big (even compared to my GPW-2000) but comfortable. Like it a lot. Looking forward to trying it out over the coming long weekend. Information in this thread has been helpful.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bill R W said:


> Bought the new GPS Rangeman at REI Tuesday night. The local store had two in stock. The current 20% coupon sale does not apply to items with GPS. However, if you are an REI member you get a 10% rebate and another 5% if you use an REI credit card. Not discounted at purchase, but paid later as part of your annual coop patronage rebate. And REI has a 90 return policy for watches. So seemed like a good place to get one.
> 
> Set it up last night and paired with my phone. The app updated some software on the watch. Big (even compared to my GPW-2000) but comfortable. Like it a lot. Looking forward to trying it out over the coming long weekend. Information in this thread has been helpful.


Big congrats Bill R W. Fine acquisition  One of the coolest new releases for sure. If possible pls post a few photos of your beauty. Looking forward to it  Thanks a lot. Have fun and welcome aboard


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR-B1000 order list 


**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD 
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 


**RECEIVED** but no photos shown so far
34) uhacks
35) franky4246
36) Bwana
37) Bill R W


**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) konakai
7) Piowa 
8) bulbanator 
9) BACKBLAST72 
10) casiofool 
11) millioncobra
12) psychopomp1 
13) grinch_actual
14) Pedronev85


----------



## Bill R W

A while back there was a question in this thread about how sunset/sunrise times work on the new Rangeman. When I got my watch last week, I did a time and location synch at home. I live in St Paul, Minnesota. The watch set Chicago as my home city for timezone and DST purposes. However, when I checked sunset/sunrise times on the watch they were clearly for St Paul and not for the "home city" of Chicago. I then took my watch to Ely, Minnesota for the long weekend. The watch initially showed St Paul sunset times (no reason for the watch to know it had moved position). So I did another time and position synch, even though Ely is in the same timezone. The watch then showed sunset/sunrise times for Ely, not for St Paul or Chicago. 

When I got back to St Paul today, I did a time and position synch and sunrise/sunset times went back to St Paul times. I then fiddled around in navigation mode to set a registered point for my house. Viewed the new point on the app. Something I did -- not sure what -- caused sunset/sunrise times to go back to those from Ely. So did another time and position synch (second one for today) to get back to St Paul sunset/sunrise times. 

So the watch clearly uses the position from a time and position synch to determine location for sunset/sunrise. I did not think to test whether running the watch in navigation mode (without first doing a time and position synch) would reset the position for sunset/sunrise purposes. Would make sense to for it to do so, but need to check.


----------



## Bill R W

A question on charging. The Rangeman GPS manual says the following on page 5:

"● Use only the supplied charger and USB cable for charging.

● A device with a USB port (Type-A) can also be used for charging.

● Note that no guarantees are made concerning the suitability of all types of USB ports for charging. If charging is not possible for some reason, disconnection from the USB port is recommended."

When I got my watch last week, I charged it up to full charge using the bracket with the USB cable plugged into a USB port on my work computer.

Would it be safe to charge the watch using the bracket with the cable plugged into the charger of an iPhone? The bigger charger of an iPad? A battery that accepts USB cables (I have a couple of L-ion backup batteries that I use with my iPhone and iPad when travelling if their power gets low)? I am not an engineer and wonder whether the comments in the manual mean there are some USB power sources that should not be used. If there are, it would be nice for the manual to be more specific in its warnings.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Bill R W said:


> A question on charging. The Rangeman GPS manual says the following on page 5:
> 
> "● Use only the supplied charger and USB cable for charging.
> 
> ● A device with a USB port (Type-A) can also be used for charging.
> 
> ● Note that no guarantees are made concerning the suitability of all types of USB ports for charging. If charging is not possible for some reason, disconnection from the USB port is recommended."
> 
> When I got my watch last week, I charged it up to full charge using the bracket with the USB cable plugged into a USB port on my work computer.
> 
> Would it be safe to charge the watch using the bracket with the cable plugged into the charger of an iPhone? The bigger charger of an iPad? A battery that accepts USB cables (I have a couple of L-ion backup batteries that I use with my iPhone and iPad when travelling if their power gets low)? I am not an engineer and wonder whether the comments in the manual mean there are some USB power sources that should not be used. If there are, it would be nice for the manual to be more specific in its warnings.


Can't answer all your questions Bill. But I can tell you that I used the AC adapter for my iPhone and plugged the watch's cable into the adapter's USB port. It charged up just fine using AC power with that little adapter. Other than that I have only plugged it into my computer for charging...


----------



## Bill R W

Time4Playnow said:


> Can't answer all your questions Bill. But I can tell you that I used the AC adapter for my iPhone and plugged the watch's cable into the adapter's USB port. It charged up just fine using AC power with that little adapter. Other than that I have only plugged it into my computer for charging...


Thanks, T4P. Good to know an Apple iPhone charger should work (of course not holding you to that) with the bracket to charge my new Rangeman (if needed -- solar charging should mean often not needed, although if I plan to use GPS a lot for a day, it may be good to top the watch off to start with a full charge). These days I often travel without a computer, taking only an iPhone and iPad (given the higher wattage of an iPad charger, I will stick to an iPhone charger if I use it for the Rangeman).


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bill R W said:


> Thanks, T4P. Good to know an Apple iPhone charger should work (of course not holding you to that) with the bracket to charge my new Rangeman (if needed -- solar charging should mean often not needed, although if I plan to use GPS a lot for a day, it may be good to top the watch off to start with a full charge). These days I often travel without a computer, taking only an iPhone and iPad (given the higher wattage of an iPad charger, I will stick to an iPhone charger if I use it for the Rangeman).


Let's see some photos of your beauty Bill R W if you don't mind


----------



## Bill R W

A few pictures of my Rangeman GPS with a couple of friends. Hope the pictures come out right.



















View attachment A GPR B1000 S BSL 5-29-18 D50_3330 .jpg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big congrats again Bill R W and thanks for the fine photos Well done!

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD 
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W

**RECEIVED** but no photos shown 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) konakai
7) Piowa 
8) bulbanator 
9) BACKBLAST72 
10) casiofool 
11) millioncobra
12) psychopomp1 
13) grinch_actual
14) Pedronev85


----------



## metcard

Hi There.
Anyone know if it's possible to change the date format so instead of being MM/DD it shows DD/MM?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

So happy for our distinguished member millioncobra  Huge congrats. Awesome. Enjoy the beauty ❤Also big congrats elborderas  Nicely done  Enjoy

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD 
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra 
36) elborderas 

**RECEIVED** but no photos shown 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) konakai
7) Piowa 
8) bulbanator 
9) BACKBLAST72 
10) casiofool 
11) psychopomp1 
12) grinch_actual
13) Pedronev85


----------



## elborderas

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Also big congrats elborderas  Nicely done


Thanks!
I sure will enjoy it 
Obligatory picture, working a bit while waiting to board on the plane.


----------



## Aenkor

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This dead pixel issue I wonder if it's a production range issue? Both of mine are perfect screens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just a short feedback to this: i sent my Rangeman to Casio Europe to fix the dead Pixel issue. I got it back today after some weeks because the parts needed were sent from Tokyo.

The repair letter says Display Background Illumination was changed, the seals were changed and the water proofness tested and certificated.

So no dead pixel anymore. 😉 Warranty repair, zero cost besides the weeks without the watch... 😞

Seems like the Background Illumination got a defect on these watches.


----------



## Aenkor

metcard said:


> Hi There.
> Anyone know if it's possible to change the date format so instead of being MM/DD it shows DD/MM?


 No, not possible.


----------



## Ottovonn

Guys,

I know the Rangeman can be somewhat inaccurate when measuring the temperature, but would you say subtracting about 10 degrees results in a more accurate reading? The temperature in NYC, according to Google, is 86. The Rangeman, when I last measured the temp, says it's about 99.

How do you ascertain temperature while wearing the Rangeman?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 13187975
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I know the Rangeman can be somewhat inaccurate when measuring the temperature, but would you say subtracting about 10 degrees results in a more accurate reading? The temperature in NYC, according to Google, is 86. The Rangeman, when I last measured the temp, says it's about 99.
> 
> How do you ascertain temperature while wearing the Rangeman?


It should work like any other G/Protrek that does it. You need to take the watch off of your wrist for 20-30 minutes, and you should then get an accurate reading.


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Darn, I was hoping there would be a better, faster way to get an accurate reading lol 

Thanks for the help, Time4Play.


----------



## hasto092

***INFO***

For those interested I have been chatting with JaysandKays ref adapters for the behemoth and he can confirm that testing etc on a small batch has been done and he is rolling into production of adapters to be ready for sale in a month he reckons. Great news, except for the wait of another month. I'm keen as and looking forward to buying some. He sent me a pic of what they look like and I gotta say I want a set NOW. 
Pics are as received from them. He has said the bullbars are a few weeks off yet.

EDIT: Band width is 24mm

Gav


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Oh my goodness! That looks really good! 

Still, I'm not sure my wrist can handle the beast on such a beastly bracelet. I may have to get a set of adapters when they're released and try other options.


----------



## metcard

Does anyone have this issue?
Can't post links so just add youtube dot com to the front.
/watch?v=K6HBVgrbfg4

Notice how the display seems to get brighter and darker ever second.
It's only really visible when I have a light pointed directly at the display and look at it at that specific angle.


----------



## Ottovonn

metcard said:


> Does anyone have this issue?
> Can't post links so just add youtube dot com to the front.
> /watch?v=K6HBVgrbfg4
> 
> Notice how the display seems to get brighter and darker ever second.
> It's only really visible when I have a light pointed directly at the display and look at it at that specific angle.


You sure your watch isn't grooving to your music? :-d

In all seriousness, that's odd. I've never noticed that. I checked my watch, and the screen looks uniform. If it bothers you, you should try to see if it can be exchanged. It could be a defect.


----------



## GaryK30

metcard said:


> Does anyone have this issue?
> Can't post links so just add youtube dot com to the front.
> /watch?v=K6HBVgrbfg4
> 
> Notice how the display seems to get brighter and darker ever second.
> It's only really visible when I have a light pointed directly at the display and look at it at that specific angle.


Yes, someone else here had this issue, but I never heard what the resolution was, if any.

I linked your video here, so people can just click on it.


----------



## metcard

GaryK30 said:


> I linked your video here, so people can just click on it.


Thanks.

It doesn't really bother me, but if it is a defect I'd obviously prefer a watch that isn't defective.


----------



## mtb2104

ya I reported that first I guess.. and that was during my Okinawa trip in March.
I checked out a few brand new ones off the shelves in Okinawa, and they all exhibit the same.
Emailed Casio and they asked me to send the watch in, and haven't done that yet though.


----------



## GaryK30

metcard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It doesn't really bother me, but if it is a defect I'd obviously prefer a watch that isn't defective.


I found the post that has a link to a video with a similar issue.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/next-new-rangman-gpr-b1000-===-800$-4592415-54.html#post45684835


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Got my second GPR  There you go










**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra 
36) elborderas 

**RECEIVED** but no photos shown 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) konakai
7) Piowa 
8) bulbanator 
9) BACKBLAST72 
10) casiofool 
11) psychopomp1 
12) grinch_actual
13) Pedronev85


----------



## kj2

It took me awhile, but I just ordered one. Price is big, but so is the watch. Seller told me he is still waiting to fulfill all the back-orders. Hopefully it will ship end of this month/earlier July.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Well done kj2 Big congrats! 
*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas

**RECEIVED** but no photos shown 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) konakai
7) Piowa 
8) bulbanator 
9) BACKBLAST72 
10) casiofool 
11) psychopomp1 
12) grinch_actual
13) Pedronev85
14) kj2


----------



## Ottovonn

LOL I just had a mini heart attack. I thought I somehow lost my Rangeman. I was searching all over my house, thinking, "How in the heck did I lose such a huge watch!?" I searched under my bed, around the living room, my watch box, under the couch, etc. Just when I was about to lose hope, I remembered where I put it . . .

Turns out I had left it on the outer part of the window sill last night, so that it could measure today's temperature more accurately. :-d I'm getting too forgetful.









On the plus side, it's reading the temperature pretty accurately!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks god it's there Otto 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottovonn

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks god it's there Otto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Me too. I was so relieved. I adore this watch. It's become my favorite non-square G-Shock.


----------



## Time4Playnow

A week or two ago, had a problem with my Rangeman not going into Nav mode. Thought for a minute it might have been the weather. Turned out it was somehow related to the watch software update that I did. (I’m guessing that somehow it took a few days for the ephemeris data in the App to update, because before that the watch gave me a “Reception failed” when trying to go to Nav mode — I think it was probably ‘timing out’)

Just as a confirmation that it was not a weather-related problem, I did a little test today. We have very very overcast skies, and it was raining hard at the time, and my watch entered Nav mode with no problem! (AND this was with a very narrow view of the sky - between my house, and trees...) So the weather should definitely NOT affect your GPS reception on this watch, even for Nav mode - unless maybe there’s a tornado or something. (In which case, you better be navigating to an underground shelter!). ;-)

I think I had read in the specs somewhere when the watch came out, that Casio put the GPS antenna in the bezel for extra sensitivity - and they weren’t kidding! For it to work in such poor weather conditions today shows that the GPS reception system on this watch is very sensitive! That’s a very good thing. Otherwise, you’d better not get lost in anything but good weather! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Welcome to the club Trailhead23 Congrats and enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23

**RECEIVED** but no photos shown 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) konakai
7) Piowa 
8) bulbanator 
9) BACKBLAST72 
10) casiofool 
11) psychopomp1 
12) grinch_actual
13) Pedronev85
14) kj2


----------



## IndianaFuzz

I've noticed something when trying to view the sunrise/sunset times. If I do go to receive the time/position, and acquire that, and then view sunrise and sunset, it shows the correct times for my location. But after a few hours when I go to check sunrise and sunset, it goes back to what appears to be a default of saying that the sunrise is at 1147pm and sunset being at 4 something pm. Is this normal? If so it seems ridiculous to have to do a receive time/position every time you want to view the sunrise and sunset times. Am I missing something here?


----------



## elborderas

IndianaFuzz said:


> I've noticed something when trying to view the sunrise/sunset times. If I do go to receive the time/position, and acquire that, and then view sunrise and sunset, it shows the correct times for my location. But after a few hours when I go to check sunrise and sunset, it goes back to what appears to be a default of saying that the sunrise is at 1147pm and sunset being at 4 something pm. Is this normal? If so it seems ridiculous to have to do a receive time/position every time you want to view the sunrise and sunset times. Am I missing something here?


I just checked mine and the sunrise/sunset matches the one i can see in www.timeanddate.com, to the minute.
I haven't done any T+P lock beforehand.

Just guessing here but, could it be because the watch defaults to your Home city settings and which may differ from your current location?
I honestly didn't have the time to read the manual yet so, cannot really provide a proper and well thought answer.


----------



## konakai

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done kj2 Big congrats!
> *** GPR-B1000 order list ***
> 
> **RECEIVED**
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD (2)
> 5) GregNYC
> 6) Jomarr (2)
> 7) T3C
> 8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
> 9) Daniel JB
> 10) Myrrhman
> 11) ArtDirik
> 12) Alan From New York
> 13) Beeman1979
> 14) hasto092
> 15) asterix550
> 16) Leon007
> 17) Clockit
> 18) HeadOffice
> 19) maxpowerful
> 20) Aenkor
> 21) RandM
> 22) Oreezy
> 23) andyahs
> 24) willydribble
> 25) Ottovonn
> 26) javylsu (2)
> 27) JanW
> 28) Oldgrid
> 29) Worker
> 30) jpcwon
> 31) ccoffin1333
> 32) jay6ird
> 33) IndianaFuzz
> 34) Bill R W
> 35) millioncobra
> 36) elborderas
> 
> **RECEIVED** but no photos shown
> • uhacks
> • franky4246
> • Bwana
> 
> **NOT RECEIVED YET**
> 1) batoo
> 2) Joeri
> 3) FJ Iceberg
> 4) jskibo
> 5) Peter Lalic
> 6) konakai
> 7) Piowa
> 8) bulbanator
> 9) BACKBLAST72
> 10) casiofool
> 11) psychopomp1
> 12) grinch_actual
> 13) Pedronev85
> 14) kj2


I got my Rangeman model 1B last Thursday and thought I would post some initial impressions. If someone can point to a tutorial on how to post free pictures I will do so. I have an original Rangeman (OR) with a positive display and was worried about legibility on this negative display. No worries here as this display is very easy to read. I had some trouble setting the Tide/Moon display as the Operation Manuel I printed before ordering was a bit sketchy. It did not say I had to expand the screen on the phone to find available setting points. Once I had some direction from fellow owners videos I had no problem. As an aside, I would recommend people print the Operation Manuel and read it before getting your watch. It will make the transition between the OR and this much easier. The rotary switch has given me some trouble. It does not switch from one function to another with authority. Perhaps it is my lack of dexterity, but, an indexing system similar to a dive watch bezel would make it much easier albeit more expensive. The beep sound on the timer is very soft to the point of useless. The sound of the OR is louder. The route setting using my fingers to set points on the phone app map is a little difficult to get exact. This is possibly due to my large fingertips so is something I will have to work on. I have yet to try to navigate with the watch so I may update in the future. The size is large but not overwhelming. It is comfortable. Overall, I like the watch and do not regret my purchase. Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big Congrats konakai and thanks for the heads -up. Hopefully someone will be chiming in and can help with the free pictures upload .. I'll waiting a bit and updating the GPR order list soon


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

After going through this thread, came to the conclusion that as regards the functions offered, this is the Ultimate G (GPS + ABC+ Tide/Moon & Sunrise/Sunset).
Ordered on Saturday. Expected this week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Congrats @umarrajs and great to see the list is growing and growing. There will be more - I know it 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23

**RECEIVED** but no photos yet 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2
14) umarrajs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IndianaFuzz

elborderas said:


> I just checked mine and the sunrise/sunset matches the one i can see in www.timeanddate.com, to the minute.
> I haven't done any T+P lock beforehand.
> 
> Just guessing here but, could it be because the watch defaults to your Home city settings and which may differ from your current location?
> I honestly didn't have the time to read the manual yet so, cannot really provide a proper and well thought answer.


My home city and actual location are very close (my home city is set to Indianapolis and I live in Muncie, IN 45 miles away from Indy), so that's not the difference. It's like the sunrise/sunset it wants to give me is halfway around the world.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So far the only Team Land Cruiser - Toyota Auto Body x G-Shock GPR-B1000TLC-1 Rangeman on WUS and F17. Here another shot.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The latest proud GPR owner on F17 is: nkwatchy  Big congrats and enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy

**RECEIVED** but no photos yet 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2
14) umarrajs


----------



## nkwatchy

Thanks DD!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nkwatchy said:


> Thanks DD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You're welcome. There's also an ongoing GPR-B1000 photo thread here. Pls check it out and pls post your best shot whenever you can 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottovonn

Tips and tricks video for GPR Rangeman:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for sharing Otto


----------



## Jarv

Hi All.

First post so apologies if I am supposed to fill out some sort of introduction first??
Been reading this thread with great interest and watching all of the online videos. I have one put aside that I am going to look at tomorrow so hope to have a new toy this time tomorrow. Pictures to follow if all goes well.


----------



## Jarv

Hi All.

First post so apologies if I am supposed to fill out some sort of introduction first??
Been reading this thread with great interest and watching all of the online videos. I have one put aside that I am going to look at tomorrow so hope to have a new toy this time tomorrow. Pictures to follow if all goes well.


----------



## andyahs

Jarv said:


> Hi All.
> 
> First post so apologies if I am supposed to fill out some sort of introduction first??
> Been reading this thread with great interest and watching all of the online videos. I have one put aside that I am going to look at tomorrow so hope to have a new toy this time tomorrow. Pictures to follow if all goes well.


Get it you won't regret it. Check out the other threads.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-counting-thread-4656231.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/2018...read-awesomeness-post-em-up-guys-4668745.html


----------



## Jarv

Thanks Andyahs. I am busy reading everything I can to try to get my he'd around some of the functions.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

The latest GPR new owner jdmvette! Big congrats and enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette

**RECEIVED** but no photos yet 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2
14) umarrajs


----------



## Jarv

Couldn't resist...





















I'm a very happy bunny and all the research has helped get me up and running really quickly :-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats to our latest proud GPR owner Jarv. Welcome aboard and welcome to our forum. Pls stay around and enjoy our G Shock community Have lots of fun 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (2)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 

**RECEIVED** but no photos yet 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2
14) umarrajs


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's have a photo here as well  
GPR B1000TLC Team Land Cruiser










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## javylsu

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Missed the postman yesterday, so I had to stop on the way to the office to claim my newest acquisition. Nothing like an unboxing in the car!














































Directly onto the wrist for a time sync (and an appearance in the WRUW thread later 









GPR team shot coming tonight!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



javylsu said:


> Missed the postman yesterday, so I had to stop on the way to the office to claim my newest acquisition. Nothing like an unboxing in the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directly onto the wrist for a time sync (and an appearance in the WRUW thread later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPR team shot coming tonight!


Well done. Number 2 on F17! Big congrats and enjoy. IMHO it's an absolute beauty  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Huge congrats javylsu  Its your GPR number 3. Excellent choice. A real stunner - Well done Casio - Well done Toyota - Well done javylsu. Enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 

**RECEIVED** but no photos yet 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2
14) umarrajs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## javylsu

Thank you @Deepsea_dweller;!


----------



## watchw




----------



## Jarv

Thanks deeps dweller. Loving the watch and the forum


----------



## umarrajs

GPR Landed.
Looks like this is the version 1 of the ultimate Casio for me!.

Minor gripes:

LCD is a tad small at 25mm.
Illumination is sort of weak (compared to GPW 2000 & GWG 1000)

Overall first impression: Feature packed indestructible watch at a reasonable price. Wears better than Mud Master for me.


----------



## Ottovonn

watchw said:


>


Honestly, he may have created the most entertaining unboxing I've ever seen LOL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Well done umarrajs. Right in time for the weekendBig congrats and enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs

**RECEIVED** but no photos; pls show your beauties 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## usfcs

*My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*



umarrajs said:


> GPR Landed.
> Looks like this is the version 1 of the ultimate Casio for me!.
> 
> Minor gripes:
> 
> LCD is a tad small at 25mm.
> Illumination is sort of weak (compared to GPW 2000 & GWG 1000)
> 
> Overall first impression: Feature packed indestructible watch at a reasonable price. Wears better than Mud Master for me.
> 
> View attachment 13205251


Agree with your assessment and love the watch overall. From my perspective, the following are the CONs (everyone already knows all the PROs), in case are some want to make a fully informed decision. Again - love the watch overall, but here you go:
- Scale doesn't go small enough on map (only down to 2km)
- Can't review activities on watch after saving/completing them
- Can't see total distance traveled on watch - only distance from goal
- Can't pause GPS (only quit)
- Can't share 3D or map view on phone to social media or other platforms
- Menu font is way too small
- Location coordinates font is way too small
- No hourly chime
- Backlight is weak
- Alarm signal is very weak
- Can't adjust scale of map on display (time/navigation) combined view at all
- No tide data for some major cities (like Stockholm, which is on the water)
- Compass arrow in GPS mode sometimes points off to an angle even when goal/waypoint is straight in front of you, which can be confusing on a trail, I imagine
- No signal to let you know when you've arrived at a goal or waypoint - the compass arrow just points behind you, but that can take a while to register so you can miss the mark

Hopefully some of the above can be addressed by Casio with software updates. Really hope they don't come out with a better version in a year given price point of this watch - better to fix what they can remotely.


----------



## kj2

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*



usfcs said:


> Agree with your assessment and love the watch overall. From my perspective, the following are the CONs (everyone already knows all the PROs), in case are some want to make a fully informed decision. Again - love the watch overall, but here you go:
> - Scale doesn't go small enough on map (only down to 2km)
> - Can't review activities on watch after saving/completing them
> - Can't see total distance traveled on watch - only distance from goal
> - Can't pause GPS (only quit)
> - Can't share 3D or map view on phone to social media or other platforms
> - Menu font is way too small
> - Location coordinates font is way too small
> - No hourly chime
> - Backlight is weak
> - Alarm signal is very weak
> - Can't adjust scale of map on display (time/navigation) combined view at all
> - No tide data for some major cities (like Stockholm, which is on the water)
> - Compass arrow in GPS mode sometimes points off to an angle even when goal/waypoint is straight in front of you, which can be confusing on a trail, I imagine
> - No signal to let you know when you've arrived at a goal or waypoint - the compass arrow just points behind you, but that can take a while to register so you can miss the mark
> 
> Hopefully some of the above can be addressed by Casio with software updates. Really hope they don't come out with a better version in a year given price point of this watch - better to fix what they can remotely.


All valid points. Hope Casio does update this watch for awhile.


----------



## Trailhead23

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*



kj2 said:


> All valid points. Hope Casio does update this watch for awhile.


I don't actually care about any of those points, and I disagree with one of them. The backlight is perfectly adequate. As for 'pausing' the GPS, all you have to do is mark a location. If you marked your start point, and marked where you turned it off, you're pretty well set. I think that video has created way too many expectations - this isn't a garmin nav watch with basemaps. From what I can see, it works perfectly well for a day-hike or weekend excursion. All I really need it to do is remember where I started, some interesting points I want to come back to, later, and maybe where I turned it off, which I will do if I'm gonna sit somewhere for a few hours.

It works fine, for those purposes. I can upload the points to a phone when I get home. I'd really prefer that they not add too many functions/features to it, though, as the more you mess with something, the less reliable it can get; though that's not always the case with patching software, it's certainly something to keep in mind. Basically, if it ain't broke, don't mess with it, is my opinion.


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*

I got the chance to use the GPR Rangeman's navigation feature yesterday while exploring Governor's Island in NYC with my girlfriend. It's a little island across Manhattan with a small fort and winding paths and lots of biking paths. To get there, we had to take a short ferry ride to the island. I set a Point in Memory close to the ferry, where maps of the island are displayed. Then we went exploring. Along the way, we found a field with hammocks, a secluded place where visitors can relax and bask in the sun. I also designated it as a Point-in-Memory and used the tent icon. This way I'd be able to find the area easily again.

When we decided to leave, we were at the other side of the island. It's not a long distance, but the way back wasn't so easy to discern given the maze of hills and dense vegetation. I reset the goal and set the ferry area Point in Memory as my new goal. The watch in navigation mode then began pointing back to the ferry point. I just followed the arrow and guided us quickly back to maps area/starting point. The ferry was about to leave so we had to make a mad dash back to the boat, action movie style LOL

All-in-all, the Rangeman isn't a feature loaded navigation tool, but it's still very useful. However, using it may annoy your partner. She almost ditched me while I was setting up a Point in Memory LOL

In hindsight, I think I should've uploaded a trail of the island to the watch, with waypoints set up around key landmarks. I also learned that you can view and make notes of Points in memory using the app. Still, it was very useful as an on-the-fly navigation device. The Point in Memory is a very handy feature.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*



Trailhead23 said:


> I don't actually care about any of those points, and I disagree with one of them. The backlight is perfectly adequate. As for 'pausing' the GPS, all you have to do is mark a location. If you marked your start point, and marked where you turned it off, you're pretty well set. I think that video has created way too many expectations - this isn't a garmin nav watch with basemaps. From what I can see, it works perfectly well for a day-hike or weekend excursion. All I really need it to do is remember where I started, some interesting points I want to come back to, later, and maybe where I turned it off, which I will do if I'm gonna sit somewhere for a few hours.
> 
> It works fine, for those purposes. I can upload the points to a phone when I get home. I'd really prefer that they not add too many functions/features to it, though, as the more you mess with something, the less reliable it can get; though that's not always the case with patching software, it's certainly something to keep in mind. Basically, if it ain't broke, don't mess with it, is my opinion.


I agree and also think that the font size for coordinates on the watch is perfectly adequate. And for things like reviewing activity - that's what the app is for!

Casio has already said that the "scale" cannot/will not be fixed via software update. So all of these zillion things being posted by people hoping for software update fixes is just a huge pipe dream, AFAIK. And not all but some of these types of posts and threads read more like a gripe session than anything else. :roll:

IMO the watch in its current form has some decent navigation capabilities. You like it, buy it! If you don't, look somewhere else. Simple as that. ;-) If you buy it now thinking it will morph into something much much better/different in 6 months, you might be sorely disappointed. ;-)


----------



## Trailhead23

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*



Time4Playnow said:


> [...] You like it, buy it! If you don't, look somewhere else. Simple as that. ;-) If you buy it now thinking it will morph into something much much better/different in 6 months, you might be sorely disappointed. ;-)


Precisely. If you go adding a bunch to it, it has the possibility of creating a lot of background 'processing,' too. This has absolutely great battery life for a gps watch, of any brand. Using it for a few hours hardly hits it at all, and if you wear it all week, the solar keeps it topped off nicely. With 'regular-person, I'm gonna be out for the day, and this is is nice' usage, you'll likely never have to set it on the charger. I still haven't had to, and had it running for 6 hours straight one day. By today, it's back up to full charge.

A garmin doing that? Nah, that thing is too smart. It's display is in color, it has a backlight that is constantly running, because it's not one of these sunlight visible lcd's - it's a backlit one, like your phone. That means power drain, constantly. Plus it has all sorts of other things you can do with it, apps it can run. It's just a mess, and it's a delicate mess. I'd destroy that thing in less than a week.

No, this is perfect for what it does. What it does is not all that pretty, but it sure is functional and reliable. It's plenty. Leave it alone, is my vote.


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*



Time4Playnow said:


> I agree and also think that the font size for coordinates on the watch is perfectly adequate. And for things like reviewing activity - that's what the app is for!
> 
> Casio has already said that the "scale" cannot/will not be fixed via software update. So all of these zillion things being posted by people hoping for software update fixes is just a huge pipe dream, AFAIK. And not all but some of these types of posts and threads read more like a gripe session than anything else. :roll:
> 
> IMO the watch in its current form has some decent navigation capabilities. You like it, buy it! If you don't, look somewhere else. Simple as that. ;-) If you buy it now thinking it will morph into something much much better/different in 6 months, you might be sorely disappointed. ;-)


Yeah, I'm seeing a lot of nitpicking over minor things. The backlight is perfectly adequate; the Rangeman isn't designed to be a flashlight :-d
It lights up the display pretty well without taxing the battery much. I have actually kept my Rangeman on auto-EL and it took a week plus for the battery to drain one bar.

I have hourly signals set on almost all my G-Shocks, and while I like this feature, its omission in the Rangeman isn't a dealbreaker.

I also think that the navigation mode could be further refined and improved. But as a casual adventurer, the Rangeman is more than enough for me. It can be used for long periods of time without draining the battery.

I would like the option to add some notes for Points in Memory using the watch. The icons provide some detail, but it'd be neat to be able to review them on the watch. That said, the app lets you review these points and add notes anyway.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR-B1000TLC & the iconic GW-5000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odie

Right, wrong or indifferent, if someone spends money on a product they are entitled to convey their feelings about that product. This forum isn’t always supposed to be about “happy” things regardless of what “some” members try to make it be.

Casio is infamous for intentionally leaving out features on some models, just to entice consumers to buy the “upgraded” model. Don’t tell me that this watch couldn’t be upgraded or certain features “improved” with a software upgrade. They (Casio) just don’t WANT too.


----------



## Trailhead23

Odie said:


> Right, wrong or indifferent, if someone spends money on a product they are entitled to convey their feelings about that product. This forum isn't always supposed to be about "happy" things regardless of what "some" members try to make it be.
> 
> Casio is infamous for intentionally leaving out features on some models, just to entice consumers to buy the "upgraded" model. Don't tell me that this watch couldn't be upgraded or certain features "improved" with a software upgrade. They (Casio) just don't WANT too.


This watch cannot be upgraded without losing some of the core values of BEING a G, no. They made sacrifices, in the past. EL backlight, for example. The triple-10 concept was annihilated, and reduced to 2 years. You cannot, with today's technology, have a gps watch and this kind of battery life, without making the exact tradeoffs that casio made.

Those choices were made to comply with the G mentality, of being robust, reliable, and long. The long battery life was made possible by eschewing color display, too much communication with phones or gps, and solar recharging. I didn't expect casio to make a G-Shock with all the benefits of a Garmin pussy smartwatch, and they didn't. It's not possible.

You want all the gimmicks, you need to look somewhere else. A lot of companies WANT to give you what you WANT, and they have. Hell, an apple watch makes Garmin look like a joke. Garmin's problem is that they make GPS devices. Not smartwatches. They tried to mix them. They have a battery hungry hog that is mediocre in every category. Casio did exactly what they should have done. Add what they COULD, without sacrificing core values.


----------



## Odie

Trailhead23 said:


> This watch cannot be upgraded without losing some of the core values of BEING a G, no. They made sacrifices, in the past. EL backlight, for example. The triple-10 concept was annihilated, and reduced to 2 years. You cannot, with today's technology, have a gps watch and this kind of battery life, without making the exact tradeoffs that casio made.
> 
> Those choices were made to comply with the G mentality, of being robust, reliable, and long. The long battery life was made possible by eschewing color display, too much communication with phones or gps, and solar recharging. I didn't expect casio to make a G-Shock with all the benefits of a Garmin pussy smartwatch, and they didn't. It's not possible.
> 
> You want all the gimmicks, you need to look somewhere else. A lot of companies WANT to give you what you WANT, and they have. Hell, an apple watch makes Garmin look like a joke. Garmin's problem is that they make GPS devices. Not smartwatches. They tried to mix them. They have a battery hungry hog that is mediocre in every category. Casio did exactly what they should have done. Add what they COULD, without sacrificing core values.


Well sweetie pie, I'll take my Garmin from a functionally standpoint any day over the GPR (if I'm so worried about being stuck in a wilderness and I need my GPS longer than 24 hours, I'll use my portable power bank and wait a whole HOUR for my watch to charge...*wink*). That said, that wasn't what I was talking about with my post before you decided to twist my words. I was referring to comments about sound of beeps and or hourly chime, etc based on what other people said. Casio also decide to stick with their old v3 sensor system, as opposed to giving it the upgraded version like they did with the PRW-7000 with the better Baro reading, etc.

I'm fully aware of the differences between Garmin, Suunto, Fitbit, etc vs Casio. It's comparing Apples to Oranges. But Casio is slowly transitioning their watches towards the "Smart" direction. So as they do, the comparisons will be more and more between other brands,

What my previous post was about was not to get on people because they want to see something change or improve with a product that they just spent $800+ on.


----------



## Trailhead23

Odie said:


> Well sweetie pie, [...] What my previous post was about was not to get on people because they want to see something change or improve with a product that they just spent $800+ on.


Then, WHAT was it FOR? Nobody can argue a point that you DIDN'T make...


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*

Some people, knowing that Casio isn't going to do anything they suggest with regard to software updates, still like banging their heads up against a wall anyway. Or maybe they just like to pi$$ and moan cause that's the kind of person they are - someone who complains about everything. More power to 'em.

Moderators put that "ignore" button on the forum for a reason. ;-)


----------



## grinch_actual

Trailhead23 said:


> This watch cannot be upgraded without losing some of the core values of BEING a G, no. They made sacrifices, in the past. EL backlight, for example. The triple-10 concept was annihilated, and reduced to 2 years. You cannot, with today's technology, have a gps watch and this kind of battery life, without making the exact tradeoffs that casio made.
> 
> Those choices were made to comply with the G mentality, of being robust, reliable, and long. The long battery life was made possible by eschewing color display, too much communication with phones or gps, and solar recharging. I didn't expect casio to make a G-Shock with all the benefits of a Garmin pussy smartwatch, and they didn't. It's not possible.
> 
> You want all the gimmicks, you need to look somewhere else. A lot of companies WANT to give you what you WANT, and they have. Hell, an apple watch makes Garmin look like a joke. Garmin's problem is that they make GPS devices. Not smartwatches. They tried to mix them. They have a battery hungry hog that is mediocre in every category. Casio did exactly what they should have done. Add what they COULD, without sacrificing core values.


Huh. That's weird. My Tactix Charlie has been holding up rather well under hard use. Good thing I read your post. Otherwise I would be happy with the Garmin and it's TOPO maps and DLC coated titanium bezel/sapphire glass. Full navigation features that doesn't require a phone app.

Thank God we have you to tell us what is what. My hero.

Cheers.


----------



## Trailhead23

grinch_actual said:


> Huh. That's weird. My Tactix Charlie has been holding up rather well under hard use. Good thing I read your post. Otherwise I would be happy with the Garmin and it's TOPO maps and DLC coated titanium bezel/sapphire glass. Full navigation features that doesn't require a phone app.
> 
> Thank God we have you to tell us what is what. My hero.
> 
> View attachment 13208627


What you think of as hard use, and what hard use really is, might be two different things. But, yeah, cheers. I've posted photos of totally destroyed Raysmans. How many of you actually took a watch even costing $275, 20 years ago, and USED it? Let's be honest. For most of you, this stuff is a vanity purchase. You have no intention of taking a nearly $1k watch, and wearing it on a construction site.


----------



## Oldgrid

*Re: My list of CONs even though I love the watch (in the interest of full disclosure)*

So I've been using it a couple times a week trail riding and here's my opinion. Without the smartphone this is not a mapping device it's a tracker. It was designed to get you back. If you need mapping your better off getting a regular GPS instead of carrying a smartphone to make a watch work. It's got exceptional battery life. Even when out all day it doesn't show any battery use. Even under my jacket sleeve it keeps tracking. It's been submerged, coated with mud and general had the snot beat out of it. It still works. Sure there's other watches that have more bells and whistles. This is the watch I want to be wearing when TSHTF.


----------



## grinch_actual

Trailhead23 said:


> What you think of as hard use, and what hard use really is, might be two different things. But, yeah, cheers. I've posted photos of totally destroyed Raysmans. How many of you actually took a watch even costing $275, 20 years ago, and USED it? Let's be honest. For most of you, this stuff is a vanity purchase. You have no intention of taking a nearly $1k watch, and wearing it on a construction site.


Oh, ya? Have a Raysman, you say? I don't think you mentioned it before.

Tell us, do you get alot of headaches from knowing everything? Must be hard having all that knowledge stored in one noggin.


----------



## Trailhead23

grinch_actual said:


> Oh, ya? Have a Raysman, you say? I don't think you mentioned it before.
> 
> Tell us, do you get alot of headaches from knowing everything? Must be hard having all that knowledge stored in one noggin.







If this cost $800 instead of >$4k...

Yeah, I have a lot more knowledge about the pros and cons of different technologies in horology than a lot of you on this board, clearly. I'm sorry.


----------



## Ottovonn

Lots of text -- not enough pics in this thread lol

A few shots from Governors Island. Not a terribly difficult place to navigate, but a perfect excuse to use the Rangeman. 

























And using the navigation feature to get back to the ferry departure spot









Navigating winding treacherous paths . . .


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Absolutely right Otto and grinch_ pls get your GPR ... it's long overdue ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Welcome aboard NizamNizzkun and welcome to the GPR club. Big congrats and enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun

**RECEIVED** but no photos; pls show your beauties 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## jovani

where I can buy?


----------



## Time4Playnow

jovani said:


> where I can buy?


Casio A/D in U.S. like Macy's, Tourneau, Topper Jewelers, etc.

Other places like Amazon, Ebay, Rakuten, or direct from Japanese dealers.

Take your pick!


----------



## sky_sun

from Gshock Highfashion
gpr blue in the nature


----------



## sky_sun

other photo from Gshock Highfashion this guy japans he is good


----------



## sky_sun

I GUESS ITS THE ONLY VIDEO THAT SHOW UNBOXING GPR-B1000TLC-1JR THE BLUE ONE 
FROM gshock highfashion


----------



## TTR350

So here is the next owner...









Greetings from Germany = Rangeman rare country :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome to the Club TTR350 and Grüße nach Deutschland Enjoy the beauty and have fun. Big congrats

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350

**RECEIVED** but no photos; pls show your beauties 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

❤❤










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vonalim

Next owner! 









Sent from my Z999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Welcome to our forum and welcome to the GPR Ranger owners club vonalimBig congrats and enjoy the beauty 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## hasto092




----------



## elborderas

Out of curiosity:
Does any of you who own the Rangeman notice any squeaky noises when pressing the Gaskets around the bezel?
I realized when pressing the one covering the sensor, I hear it squeak.
I can also with the ones at 6 and 12 o'clock but with less intensity.

Not that it bothers me much, as I understand they are resin pieces tight around the bezel and obviously there has to be some tolerance and space in between but, curious about if it is just me or not.


----------



## Fergfour

Trailhead23 said:


> Yeah, I have a lot more knowledge about the pros and cons of different technologies in horology than a lot of you on this board, clearly. I'm sorry.


 :roll:


----------



## javylsu

elborderas said:


> Out of curiosity:
> Does any of you who own the Rangeman notice any squeaky noises when pressing the Gaskets around the bezel?
> I realized when pressing the one covering the sensor, I hear it squeak.
> I can also with the ones at 6 and 12 o'clock but with less intensity.
> 
> Not that it bothers me much, as I understand they are resin pieces tight around the bezel and obviously there has to be some tolerance and space in between but, curious about if it is just me or not.


Yes, my TLC model does this. I'm going get my Allen key set and try to fix it...


----------



## elborderas

It is really nice to see how the GPR creates the same profile as Strava.
Provides great confidence on the GPS capabilities.


----------



## Science451

Another one, arrived today )


----------



## Trailhead23

The new mudproofing design does trap some water, but it traps it outside the case. You will notice the squishy sound when you get it wet, until the water evaporates off. I wouldn't go 'allen wrenching it' away, unless you actually did deposit some mud in there... Your call, though.

If it's not been recently submerged or dunked in some particular suspension, you won't notice any weird squishy sound.


----------



## Time4Playnow

elborderas said:


> It is really nice to see how the GPR creates the same profile as Strava.
> Provides great confidence on the GPS capabilities.


Could you please explain this post? What is Strava? And what are the graphs showing us?


----------



## elborderas

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Time4Playnow said:


> Could you please explain this post? What is Strava? And what are the graphs showing us?


Sure,
Sorry I assumed everyone would understand it.
Strava (strava.com) is an app for tracking exercises, mostly running, biking and swimming.

When I bike, I use a Garmin computer to track my route and then upload it to Strava.
The Garmin computer (Garmin Edge 1000) has GPS so in Strava you can see, among other things, the route profile.

I went today biking through the city and up a mountain with a height difference of around 500m.

I created at the same time a Navigation route with the GPR and in my post you can see the route profile from both GPS devices.

Taking away the difference on the axis range, they look exactly the same, which is awesome.


----------



## Trailhead23

Time4Playnow said:


> Could you please explain this post? What is Strava? And what are the graphs showing us?


It's an app. It relies on the gps data of the platform it's running on, though. GPS is a fairly well established technology, though, and pretty much everyone has it down. I wouldn't be surprised if the gps chip in the rangeman is the same as in your phone. You can get more accurate by tying in GLONASS and wi-fi triangulation, since most wi-fi hotspots are also known, and in very fixed locations like cell towers are.

It just proves that we know how to do GPS, pretty well, by this point. Casio's GPS receiver is up to snuff, is all he's saying.


----------



## javylsu

Trailhead23 said:


> The new mudproofing design does trap some water, but it traps it outside the case. You will notice the squishy sound when you get it wet, until the water evaporates off. I wouldn't go 'allen wrenching it' away, unless you actually did deposit some mud in there... Your call, though.
> 
> If it's not been recently submerged or dunked in some particular suspension, you won't notice any weird squishy sound.


Mine has never been wet, and it's made a creaking sound ever since I took it out of the box brand new. I'm not concerned at all, the case is designed to be removed via the allen screws.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Great score Science451. Well done and welcome to the club. Enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3)
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr

One more for jomar just came in


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Huge congrats Jomarr  Its a beauty ❤ Only the 3rd TLC on F17 and also just the second member here who got all 3 GPR Rangers. Enjoy to the fullest  and a happy weekend 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cbkihong

My new toy in for a few days:
















The ceramic back attracts dirt a bit too easily. The nice side is since it is shiny and smooth, cleaning is a breeze with a cloth compared with those textured SS back like Mudmaster or GPW where a toothbrush is frequently needed to clear out the scum surrounding the etches, but if you are OCD about cleanliness you need to do it rather frequently.

Maybe I have got used to those thick straps featured on Mudmaster or D1000 frog, so I found the strap a bit soft to my taste, but no doubt it is comfortable.

Couldn't get it to do T+P any time thus far for a few days in my possession (though I couldn't get T+P to work on my GPW either lately), though I could sync the time through Bluetooth using the app. GPS time-only sync also seems to work for me perfectly.

This is soooo much different from any of the other G's I have. Need time to read through the manual from scratch to understand how to use it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's TLC number 4 on F17! Well done cbkihong  Enjoy the new Ranger. A beauty all the way

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## usfcs

Still my daily wear after 3 weeks


----------



## Ottovonn

cbkihong said:


> My new toy in for a few days:
> 
> View attachment 13227987
> 
> View attachment 13227989
> 
> 
> The ceramic back attracts dirt a bit too easily. The nice side is since it is shiny and smooth, cleaning is a breeze with a cloth compared with those textured SS back like Mudmaster or GPW where a toothbrush is frequently needed to clear out the scum surrounding the etches, but if you are OCD about cleanliness you need to do it rather frequently.
> 
> Maybe I have got used to those thick straps featured on Mudmaster or D1000 frog, so I found the strap a bit soft to my taste, but no doubt it is comfortable.
> 
> Couldn't get it to do T+P any time thus far for a few days in my possession (though I couldn't get T+P to work on my GPW either lately), though I could sync the time through Bluetooth using the app. GPS time-only sync also seems to work for me perfectly.
> 
> This is soooo much different from any of the other G's I have. Need time to read through the manual from scratch to understand how to use it.


The ceramic back does smudge easily, but on the plus side, it seems very resistant to scratches.

Browse through a few pages back in this thread and you'll find that a lot of us have been finding resources and trying to figure out how the watch works. We've got most of the functionality down, and despite some valid criticisms with the watch, I find it pretty useful for my needs. 

This video is very thorough in explaining the navigation feature. I suggest sitting down with a nice chilled beverage and watching it. It's long, but detailed.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Congrats MORGANpl We're just 2 short of 50 GPR owners. Well done gents. I call it success- The new Ranger is really popular on F17 considering the relative steep priceand all the negative comments & posts here on our forum prior release. Great job everyone & it ain't over yet! 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Javelin

Hi,
I've been following the launch of this watch from the beginning.
I was getting once it came to the uk.
I've had an original rangeman since 2014.

I got cold feet as time went by. I bought a Suunto Traverse instead.
It has a much more "advanced" way it processes the triple sensor providing a very usable barometer and altimeter readings by using a barometer lock when you are on the move. The gps navigation is great too.

The thing is....
The Suunto doesn't seem to jump out at me. The display is very bland and it just feels like old tech. 
It has no solar so needs charging however you use it. I hate having a watch that needs charging.

A question...
From full charge, and not using gps but just triple sensor functions, will the solar charging keep the GPR battery fully charged? Old rangeman style.
I don't want to be charging it regularly. 
I went on holiday a few weeks ago. By my bedside table I had a mobile phone cable, Fitbit cable and a Suunto cable.


My ultimate watch would be the GPR display and body with some Suunto tech!


----------



## Javelin

Hi,
I've been following the launch of this watch from the beginning.
I was getting once it came to the uk.
I've had an original rangeman since 2014.

I got cold feet as time went by. I bought a Suunto Traverse instead.
It has a much more "advanced" way it processes the triple sensor providing a very usable barometer and altimeter readings by using a barometer lock when you are on the move. The gps navigation is great too.

The thing is....
The Suunto doesn't seem to jump out at me. The display is very bland and it just feels like old tech. 
It has no solar so needs charging however you use it. I hate having a watch that needs charging.

A question...
From full charge, and not using gps but just triple sensor functions, will the solar charging keep the GPR battery fully charged? Old rangeman style.
I don't want to be charging it regularly. 
I went on holiday a few weeks ago. By my bedside table I had a mobile phone cable, Fitbit cable and a Suunto cable.


My ultimate watch would be the GPR display and body with some Suunto tech!


----------



## Science451

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Javelin said:


> A question...
> From full charge, and not using gps but just triple sensor functions, will the solar charging keep the GPR battery fully charged? Old rangeman style.
> I don't want to be charging it regularly.
> I went on holiday a few weeks ago. By my bedside table I had a mobile phone cable, Fitbit cable and a Suunto cable.
> 
> My ultimate watch would be the GPR display and body with some Suunto tech!


Without use of GPS function it is "old rangeman style" with super efficient solar panel to keep it going.

Due to large portions of energy consumed by GPS part - there is an option to use external charger if you want to use more of GPS next day. Other than that you can charge it with just solar panel but it would take like two weeks of full sunshine to recharge it to the full.

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Science451 said:


> Without use of GPS function it is "old rangeman style" with super efficient solar panel to keep it going.
> 
> Due to large portions of energy consumed by GPS part - there is an option to use external charger if you want to use more of GPS next day. *Other than that you can charge it with just solar panel but it would take like two weeks of full sunshine to recharge it to the full.
> *
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


A couple of hours in the sun keeps my Rangeman fully charged without using GPS a lot. Depends on the amount of sun exposure and how bright it is but not 2 weeks.


----------



## Javelin

I'm warming to the idea...
I've been following the GPR story from the first press releases, first deliveries in Japan to now. 
I feel kinda connected with it.
I suppose the uk price of £800 GBP. I'm irritated that the cost is $800 USD. I know the GB pound has fallen but I don't think it's £1:$1...!


----------



## Javelin

I'm warming to the idea...

I've been following the GPR story from the first press releases, first deliveries in Japan to now. 
I feel kinda connected with it.

I suppose the uk price of £800 GBP has slowed my decision. 
I'm irritated that the cost is $800 USD. I know the GB pound has fallen but I don't think it's £1:$1...!


----------



## Science451

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



andyahs said:


> A couple of hours in the sun keeps my Rangeman fully charged without using GPS a lot. Depends on the amount of sun exposure and how bright it is but not 2 weeks.


It was estimated as max time needed to recharge battery using only sun.

Consider we have almost empty battery after long time of using GPS. The manual says 4 hours of sunlight = 1 hour of using GPS. If GPS can be used to max 33 hours in one go from full battery, then it is simple 33*4 = 132 hours of sun charging.

Given max 9 hours of Sun per day = we end up with 14 days of charging....


----------



## andyahs

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Science451 said:


> It was estimated as max time needed to recharge battery using only sun.
> 
> Consider we have almost empty battery after long time of using GPS. The manual says 4 hours of sunlight = 1 hour of using GPS. If GPS can be used to max 33 hours in one go from full battery, then it is simple 33*4 = 132 hours of sun charging.
> 
> Given max 9 hours of Sun per day = we end up with 14 days of charging....


The Rangeman is very efficient with the battery and he said he would *not use GPS* therefore he would not have an empty battery.


----------



## Science451

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



andyahs said:


> The Rangeman is very efficient with the battery and he said he would *not use GPS* therefore he would not have an empty battery.


...and I admitted that fact in the first sentence of my original reply. The latter information was putting some light on the fact external charger might be needed - in case of using GPS and due to using GPS.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Javelin said:


> Hi,
> I've been following the launch of this watch from the beginning.
> I was getting once it came to the uk.
> I've had an original rangeman since 2014.
> 
> I got cold feet as time went by. I bought a Suunto Traverse instead.
> It has a much more "advanced" way it processes the triple sensor providing a very usable barometer and altimeter readings by using a barometer lock when you are on the move. The gps navigation is great too.
> 
> The thing is....
> The Suunto doesn't seem to jump out at me. The display is very bland and it just feels like old tech.
> It has no solar so needs charging however you use it. I hate having a watch that needs charging.
> 
> A question...
> *From full charge, and not using gps but just triple sensor functions, will the solar charging keep the GPR battery fully charged?* Old rangeman style.
> I don't want to be charging it regularly.
> I went on holiday a few weeks ago. By my bedside table I had a mobile phone cable, Fitbit cable and a Suunto cable.
> 
> My ultimate watch would be the GPR display and body with some Suunto tech!


Without using GPS, from a full charge, you should be able to operate the new Rangeman indefinitely using just solar charging. ;-)

Some guys on here have even indicated that WITH a fair amount of GPS use, solar charging is sufficient to maintain the battery's charge.


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Does anyone know if replacement straps for the blue model are available yet anywhere? I'm dying waiting to be able to get one. I've spent too much on G-shocks this spring already. Just buying the blue model would not be a smart move for me. It would basically mean foregoing one of my trips later this year.


----------



## Aenkor

Time4Playnow said:


> Without using GPS, from a full charge, you should be able to operate the new Rangeman indefinitely using just solar charging. ;-)
> 
> Some guys on here have even indicated that WITH a fair amount of GPS use, solar charging is sufficient to maintain the battery's charge.


I can confirm this. I used the Rangeman last week in Norway. Got GPS on for about 3 to 7 hours a day. I did not need to charge wired one time. Solar does recharge the watch in a right amount. On the last day of our week the charge indicator showed three dots instead of four (full charged). As far as i know gps function does not work if the charge indicator goes below three dots. But that never happened to me in one week of the outdoor trip.


----------



## Javelin

Aenkor said:


> I can confirm this. I used the Rangeman last week in Norway. Got GPS on for about 3 to 7 hours a day. I did not need to charge wired one time. Solar does recharge the watch in a right amount. On the last day of our week the charge indicator showed three dots instead of four (full charged). As far as i know gps function does not work if the charge indicator goes below three dots. But that never happened to me in one week of the outdoor trip.


Excellent....!
Just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Time4Playnow

IndianaFuzz said:


> Does anyone know if replacement straps for the blue model are available yet anywhere? I'm dying waiting to be able to get one. I've spent too much on G-shocks this spring already. Just buying the blue model would not be a smart move for me. It would basically mean foregoing one of my trips later this year.


I just checked Pacparts. They do not seem to have them available yet. But the watch is pictured on their webpage, so it seems like they will have parts available for it at some point...


----------



## Science451

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I am just curious - in service menu (mode+adjust+receiving) in submenu GPS there are several options under FLASH DEL. Any clues? Any experiences?


----------



## Javelin

So guys....
A hopefully simple question...

Can I step out side my hotel and record the location on the watch.
Then later on during the day, can I select that recorded location of my hotel and follow the arrow on the display back?

Accepting that it will direct me in a straight line.

I ask this because my Suunto Traverse does this and I’m very happy with this method of operation.

Cheers


----------



## Science451

Javelin said:


> So guys....
> A hopefully simple question...
> 
> Can I step out side my hotel and record the location on the watch.
> Then later on during the day, can I select that recorded location of my hotel and follow the arrow on the display back?
> 
> Accepting that it will direct me in a straight line.
> 
> I ask this because my Suunto Traverse does this and I'm very happy with this method of operation.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it works like that:

- when leaving hotel turn on the navigation and remember memory point (place in front of you hotel)
- turn off navigation
- later select that memory point as new goal and start navigation - it will direct you back to the hotel


----------



## Science451

Javelin said:


> So guys....
> A hopefully simple question...
> 
> Can I step out side my hotel and record the location on the watch.
> Then later on during the day, can I select that recorded location of my hotel and follow the arrow on the display back?
> 
> Accepting that it will direct me in a straight line.
> 
> I ask this because my Suunto Traverse does this and I'm very happy with this method of operation.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it works like that:

- when leaving hotel turn on the navigation and remember memory point (place in front of you hotel)
- turn off navigation
- later select that memory point as new goal and start navigation - it will direct you back to the hotel


----------



## Javelin

Science451 said:


> Javelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So guys....
> A hopefully simple question...
> 
> Can I step out side my hotel and record the location on the watch.
> Then later on during the day, can I select that recorded location of my hotel and follow the arrow on the display back?
> 
> Accepting that it will direct me in a straight line.
> 
> I ask this because my Suunto Traverse does this and I'm very happy with this method of operation.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it works like that:
> 
> - when leaving hotel turn on the navigation and remember memory point (place in front of you hotel)
> - turn off navigation
> - later select that memory point as new goal and start navigation - it will direct you back to the hotel
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.

I think that is the perfect use for this type of watch. Nice and simple.

I used the Suunto to simply navigate back to my parked car in a city before.
If I needed a detailed turn for turn route displayed, I'd use a dedicated gps device or my phone using audio and visual.


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Science451 said:


> I am just curious - in service menu (mode+adjust+receiving) in submenu GPS there are several options under FLASH DEL. Any clues? Any experiences?


I've never accessed that mode before, but I'm guessing that that would restore your watch to factory settings. I wouldn't play with any of that unless I had to.


----------



## Aenkor

Science451 said:


> *Yes, it works like tha*t:
> 
> - when leaving hotel turn on the navigation and remember memory point (place in front of you hotel)
> - turn off navigation
> - later select that memory point as new goal and start navigation - it will direct you back to the hotel


But only if you get an gps signal (can be difficult in citys) and if you got enough time. During my trekking trips i found out that i´m a little bit unhappy with the 30 seconds to one minute time the watch needs to get a signal. Especially if you want to store your car park, camp place,... fast and want to leave. Just my opinion.


----------



## Javelin

Hi,
Thanks for the info above, I have another question.

If I just set navigation on to record my movements, say leave hote and explore area then go in a bar. So I quit the navigation.
When I leave the bar, I start navigation to track my movements fir a second time, I get back to the hotel and quit navigation.

When the watch syncs with the phone app, will both journeys be recorded and saved and will they be available on the map view?

Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

As it stands  Still 2 short of 50! Come on guys and pls remember posting a photo - Otherwise no official count 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## Science451

Javelin said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the info above, I have another question.
> 
> If I just set navigation on to record my movements, say leave hote and explore area then go in a bar. So I quit the navigation.
> When I leave the bar, I start navigation to track my movements fir a second time, I get back to the hotel and quit navigation.
> 
> When the watch syncs with the phone app, will both journeys be recorded and saved and will they be available on the map view?
> 
> Cheers


Both journeys will be recognized as two separate activities. Single log = one activity. Each activity has separate "on map" view.

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Javelin

Science451 said:


> Javelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for the info above, I have another question.
> 
> If I just set navigation on to record my movements, say leave hote and explore area then go in a bar. So I quit the navigation.
> When I leave the bar, I start navigation to track my movements fir a second time, I get back to the hotel and quit navigation.
> 
> When the watch syncs with the phone app, will both journeys be recorded and saved and will they be available on the map view?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Both journeys will be recognized as two separate activities. Single log = one activity. Each activity has separate "on map" view.
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you..!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Now we're talking. Big congrats William1Wilson. The 49th owner. Excellent score. Enjoy

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Huge congrats Sailordoc our 50th owner of the GPR Ranger! Who would have thought. Massively popular on F17. Well done gents and enjoy Sailordoc

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 

**RECEIVED** but no photos. No show no count 

• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky_sun

To now no one talking about uf the watch have SLEEPING MODE
Whene you not mouving it for some days or some hours 
Did any one tray this?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Congrats dutchguy2  Enjoy 

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2

No photos - no count  Sorry 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## craniotes

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Blue:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## Aenkor

sky_sun said:


> To now no one talking about uf the watch have SLEEPING MODE
> Whene you not mouving it for some days or some hours
> Did any one tray this?


You mean that the display turns off when it gets dark and the watch is not moved around? Yes, the Rangeman does it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



craniotes said:


> Blue:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big congrats craniotes

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2 
53) craniotes

No photos - no count  Sorry 
• uhacks
• franky4246
• Bwana
• konakai

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## Aenkor

Triple Action: Rangeman, Rangeman, MY NEW FROGMAN!


----------



## Javelin

Hi,
I have another question.
What are the metal clip things on the solar cells? Do they do anything?

Also, has anyone got any idea when the GPR will be available in the UK again?

Cheers.


----------



## Aenkor

Javelin said:


> Hi,
> I have another question.
> What are the metal clip things on the solar cells? Do they do anything?
> 
> Also, has anyone got any idea when the GPR will be available in the UK again?
> 
> Cheers.


I think they are for the GPS receiving.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great score and big congrats natrepEnjoy the 2 beauties and welcome to the club

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2 
53) craniotes 
53 natrep (2)

**NOT RECEIVED YET**
1) batoo
2) Joeri
3) FJ Iceberg 
4) jskibo
5) Peter Lalic
6) Piowa 
7) bulbanator 
8) BACKBLAST72 
9) casiofool 
10) psychopomp1 
11) grinch_actual
12) Pedronev85
13) kj2


----------



## Aenkor

What do you guys think about this?

I can understand he is disappointed to be honest. Quality and Service could be better...


----------



## GaryK30

Aenkor said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> I can understand he is disappointed to be honest. Quality and Service could be better...


I don't think the watch falling 10 m under its own weight is the same as someone falling off a bike and banging the watch onto the ground.

Hopefully all he needs is a sensor cover. He can probably get one at PacParts, although they don't have pictures for many of the parts yet.


----------



## Odie

GaryK30 said:


> I don't think the watch falling 10 m under its own weight is the same as someone falling off a bike and banging the watch onto the ground.


For an $800 watch that boasts about its shock resistance (remember the 9400 promotional video?), a fall on the ground shouldn't cause a piece of the watch to fall off. I would be livid if I was him.

Unfortunately, the newer Casio G's have a ton of little pieces now.


----------



## Ottovonn

Aenkor said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> I can understand he is disappointed to be honest. Quality and Service could be better...


I also understand his disappointment. But I think of the resin parts as protective armor for the watch, disposable in a sense. His watch is functioning. He just needs to replace a piece that broke off. That said, I think the quality of the resin is a little disappointing. A DW-5600e bezel would likely not tear off the watch from a fall.


----------



## grinch_actual

Ottovonn said:


> I also understand his disappointment. But I think of the resin parts as protective armor for the watch, disposable in a sense. His watch is functioning. He just needs to replace a piece that broke off. That said, I think the quality of the resin is a little disappointing. A DW-5600e bezel would likely not tear off the watch from a fall.


Armor isn't suppose to fall off. This should have a solid bezel, not four separate ones. Nothing has ever fallen(or broken) off my old Rangemans. Or my G100. All of which are some what cheaper then the GPR.


----------



## Ottovonn

grinch_actual said:


> Armor isn't suppose to fall off. This should have a solid bezel, not four separate ones. Nothing has ever fallen(or broken) off my old Rangemans. Or my G100. All of which are some what cheaper then the GPR.


I agree with you. It is disappointing for such an expensive watch. I expect the protective armor to break off in the case of extreme force. But a fall off a bike shouldn't cause a piece to break off. It's why I compared the GPR Rangeman to the DW-5600e and its bezel, which would likely remain intact in the same scenario.

This incident reminds me of the infamous accident from a while back involving the old Rangeman. A guy posted about his Rangeman strap breaking off while doing push-ups.


----------



## grinch_actual

Ottovonn said:


> I agree with you. It is disappointing for such an expensive watch. I expect the protective armor to break off in the case of extreme force. But a fall off a bike shouldn't cause a piece to break off. It's why I compared the GPR Rangeman to the DW-5600e and its bezel, which would likely remain intact in the same scenario.
> 
> This incident reminds me of the infamous accident from a while back involving the old Rangeman. A guy posted about his Rangeman strap breaking off while doing push-ups.


I have done push ups(sit ups too!) whilst wearing the 9400. No issues. That being said, I don't own either a GPR or a mountain bike. So, I really don't have a horse in this race.


----------



## Ottovonn

grinch_actual said:


> I have done push ups(sit ups too!) whilst wearing the 9400. No issues. That being said, I don't own either a GPR or a mountain bike. So, I really don't have a horse in this race.


I think the guy in that incident was doing push ups with his Rangeman worn snug against his wrist. The watch would press against the top of his hand while lowering himself during pushups and the tension somehow caused the connective part of the strap to snap. I'm glad to hear that the old Rangeman is sit up proof though LOL

I was examining my GPR Rangeman. The resin covering the bezel is secured to the case with two screws. I can see how the piece might break off: given the right angle of impact and by bracing yourself with your forearm, with the sensor side of the watch exposed to the ground. It's a bummer.


----------



## Ddmorris1971

Done a request. Tha KS for the link. Hope they follow through.

For all those concerned with emergency Nav- while in the bush--create point memo as you go along. For me: water source, shelters, trail forks etc. This way, you don't have to have a route or even a goal. Just select a point memo as a goal to navigate back to it. Emergency resolved. Very effective. Can also use short term such as getting off trail. For any reason point memo where you are, then when you want to nav back to trail set that point memo as goal. Done.


----------



## skinnyjay

Gotta save some dough. I need one of these.


----------



## banderor

Ottovonn said:


> ...I was examining my GPR Rangeman. The resin covering the bezel is secured to the case with two screws. I can see how the piece might break off: given the right angle of impact and by bracing yourself with your forearm, with the sensor side of the watch exposed to the ground. It's a bummer.


Even an M1 Abrams tank can break, let alone a Japanese watch. The damage to the watch looks minor. A $10 plastic part? The real damage is trust -- the way the YouTuber _feels_ he's being treated by Casio USA customer service. It sound like they're "going by the book," rather than "going the extra mile." I'm just glad he himself wasn't injured. Just like plastic parts can break, so can fingers, arms or worse. He's a lucky guy.


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> Even an M1 Abrams tank can break, let alone a Japanese watch. The damage to the watch looks minor. A $10 plastic part? The real damage is trust -- the way the YouTuber _feels_ he's being treated by Casio USA customer service. It sound like they're "going by the book," rather than "going the extra mile." I'm just glad he himself wasn't injured. Just like plastic parts can break, so can fingers, arms or worse. He's a lucky guy.


You're right, banderor. Casio's customer service leaves much, much more to be desired. I understand that they're a big company, but a little extra help can go quite the distance in making customers feel valued and appreciated. He is a lucky guy. Based on the video, it seemed like a minor accident.


----------



## banderor

Ottovonn said:


> You're right, banderor. Casio's customer service leaves much, much more to be desired. I understand that they're a big company, but a little extra help can go quite the distance in making customers feel valued and appreciated. He is a lucky guy. Based on the video, it seemed like a minor accident.


In one of his YouTube videos, he says he's long-time military. I'd like to say, "Thank you for your service."

The guy only has a four-watch collection, all Casio. One Pro Trek, and three G-Shocks. I see in his YouTube Favorites playlist, he saved a video about the GG-1000 Mudmaster. If Casio US customer service had said, "That $10 part isn't under warranty, but we'd like to get it for you and send it to you for free" they would have created a Casio fan for life. He'd of become a brand ambassador, and probably would have already ordered that GG Mudmaster.

As it stands now, who knows? Maybe he'll sell off his G-Shock collection and start buying Garmin or Suunto? ;-)


----------



## Aenkor

grinch_actual said:


> Armor isn't suppose to fall off. *This should have a solid bezel, not four separate ones.* Nothing has ever fallen(or broken) off my old Rangemans. Or my G100. All of which are some what cheaper then the GPR.


Excactly that was my thought too. Casio couldve done it like on the Frogman GWFD1000. The Bezel is ONE PIECE even if it shows some parts of the metal body here and there. All these single part bezels are not lasting as good as one piece of Bezel. The sensor cover should be fixed in a a better lasting way in general. I read in another thread on the frogman it is only glued too. I dont want to bash Casio as i own several shocks, just want to write some points of possible improvement down.



banderor said:


> In one of his YouTube videos, he says he's long-time military. I'd like to say, "Thank you for your service."
> 
> The guy only has a four-watch collection, all Casio. One Pro Trek, and three G-Shocks. I see in his YouTube Favorites playlist, he saved a video about the GG-1000 Mudmaster. *If Casio US customer service had said, "That $10 part isn't under warranty, but we'd like to get it for you and send it to you for free" they would have created a Casio fan for life.* He'd of become a brand ambassador, and probably would have already ordered that GG Mudmaster.
> 
> As it stands now, who knows? Maybe he'll sell off his G-Shock collection and start buying Garmin or Suunto? ;-)


Exactly that happened to me with Benchmade. I bought a griptilian in grey but i wanted a silver deep carry pocket clip. I wrote to them and asked if they could send me some clips and i pay for them. The reply was dont worry we got you. After some weeks (i live in germany) i received a letter with 10 (!!!) clips and screws for free. This is the service i appreciate and for that i dont care if the product was at a higher price. =)


----------



## Aenkor

Ottovonn said:


> I think the guy in that incident was doing push ups with his Rangeman worn snug against his wrist. The watch would press against the top of his hand while lowering himself during pushups and the tension somehow caused the connective part of the strap to snap. I'm glad to hear that the old Rangeman is sit up proof though LOL
> 
> I was examining my GPR Rangeman. The resin covering the bezel is secured to the case with two screws. I can see how the piece might break off: given the right angle of impact and by bracing yourself with your forearm, with the sensor side of the watch exposed to the ground. It's a bummer.


I think the problem only concerned people who wore the 9400 on a nato strap!? As far as i remember it didnt happen with the original straps.


----------



## grinch_actual

banderor said:


> As it stands now, who knows? Maybe he'll sell off his G-Shock collection and start buying Garmin or Suunto? ;-)


Haha. Maybe he would be better off. No bits have fallen off my Garmin Tactix Charlie or Suunto Traverse Alpha.


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Does anybody know if the display of the new rangeman could be switched to "normal" instead of this inverted mode?
How is readability compared to Garmin Fenix series in normal light (office, at home etc.)? The Garmin Fenix display is horrible indoors, too dark, not enough contrast. Outdoors it's very good but as an everyday watch a Suunto Ambit3 is much easier and better to read. Of course the standards G-Shocks and digital Pro Treks are great, too.

Is there still a lag when you use the crown to navigate through the menu?


----------



## Aenkor

No only negative display.
I got my Rangeman in Norway Outdoor Trip for one week. Readability was absolutely fine, no problems, even indoors not. The lag while Scrolling through menus is there and will stay but i got used to it. 

I took the cable with me but didnt need to charge in one week. Used GPS four till six hours a day. After one week the four dots charging display went to three but everything worked as it should. I prefered the Rangeman over the Fenix for a charging-independent backup and rescue tool outdoors.


----------



## Javelin

I've just binge-watched "The Long Road Home" a true story about a group of American troops pinned down in an ambush in Bagdad. 

The big problem for their rescue was knowing their location to give to their HQ, they didn't have any gps trackers.
Two or three units were sent out to look for them including helicopters. All were taking hostile fire.

This happened in 2004.
I was thinking, even though GPs watches didn't exist then, if one of the guys had a GPS watch, they could've given their exact location immediately.

I don't know how many servicemen would wear a watch like a GPR?

Cheers.


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Javelin said:


> I've just binge-watched "The Long Road Home" a true story about a group of American troops pinned down in an ambush in Bagdad.
> 
> The big problem for their rescue was knowing their location to give to their HQ, they didn't have any gps trackers.
> Two or three units were sent out to look for them including helicopters. All were taking hostile fire.
> 
> This happened in 2004.
> I was thinking, even though GPs watches didn't exist then, if one of the guys had a GPS watch, they could've given their exact location immediately.
> 
> I don't know how many servicemen would wear a watch like a GPR?
> 
> Cheers.


Of course they could have used a GPS watch in 2004 as the first GPS watch was released 1999 from Casio: 
The PRT-1GP.

@Aenkor: 
Thank you. I've got to check the Rangeman out to see for myself if the lag is too horrible in daily use as I'm simply to impatient for slow lagging softwar; it's 2018 and not 1990 ;-)


----------



## pihalbe

Hi to all of you, greetings from Germany.

I am wondering what are the items (marked orange and light blue in the pictures) used for?


----------



## Ottovonn

pihalbe said:


> Hi to all of you, greetings from Germany.
> 
> I am wondering what are the items (marked orange and light blue in the pictures) used for?


The light blue areas are the solar panels and the orange parts are clips to hold the panel in place, I think.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*** GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2 
53) craniotes 
53 natrep (2)

Total: 59 

GPR-B1000 Rangers on F17. That's very very impressive. Well done gents. Now let's see who will be getting No 60


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

There you go Number 60. Big congrats pihalbe and welcome to the club! Enjoy 











Deepsea_dweller said:


> *** GPR-B1000 order list ***
> 
> **RECEIVED**
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD (2)
> 5) GregNYC
> 6) Jomarr (3)
> 7) T3C
> 8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
> 9) Daniel JB
> 10) Myrrhman
> 11) ArtDirik
> 12) Alan From New York
> 13) Beeman1979
> 14) hasto092
> 15) asterix550
> 16) Leon007
> 17) Clockit
> 18) HeadOffice
> 19) maxpowerful
> 20) Aenkor
> 21) RandM
> 22) Oreezy
> 23) andyahs
> 24) willydribble
> 25) Ottovonn
> 26) javylsu (3)
> 27) JanW
> 28) Oldgrid
> 29) Worker
> 30) jpcwon
> 31) ccoffin1333
> 32) jay6ird
> 33) IndianaFuzz
> 34) Bill R W
> 35) millioncobra
> 36) elborderas
> 37) Trailhead23
> 38) nkwatchy
> 39) jdmvette
> 40) Jarv
> 41) umarrajs
> 42) NizamNizzkun
> 43) TTR350
> 44) vonalim
> 45) Science451
> 46) cbkihong
> 47) usfcs
> 48) MORGANpl
> 49) William1Wilson
> 50) Sailordoc
> 51) taamax
> 52) dutchguy2
> 53) craniotes
> 53) natrep (2)
> 54) pihalbe
> 
> Total: 60
> GPR-B1000 Rangers on our forum


----------



## FROG

Ottovonn said:


> It is disappointing for such an expensive watch. I expect the protective armor to break off in the case of extreme force. But a fall off a bike shouldn't cause a piece to break off.


A 200+ lb man falling off a bike slams his $800 GPS smartwatch into the ground. Think of the torque and forces involved. The only thing that happens to the watch is a little bumper falls off. Apparently, this constitutes a "fail". He's also terribly obsessed with the cost of the watch. I hate how he says, "and you expect top quality" as if his own cognitive failure is somehow the fault of the manufacturer.

"Fell just a few feet". A human falling just a few feet can lead to a fatal injury, broken bones, concussions, or dislocations - just from the person's own body weight. A watch on the wrist is a two foot long cantilever, spinning at high speed, slamming the watch into the ground. A wrist-watch is always mounted on the business end of a meat club. A fall off a bike could easily constitute extreme force by any definition.

This is one of the things that people don't get about G-Shocks, or even watches in general. The GPR-B1000 is a resin-case watch. It has massive pushers, outrageous G-Shocky design, and lots of protrusions. The whole point of the GPR-B1000 is that it is the only solar-charged GPS watch with its feature set. The market is saturated with GPS watches that are cheaper, have better screens, better feature sets, and possibly even better construction (Garmin Fenix 5, Apple Watch series 3, etc). The GPR-B1000's defining features are its waterproofing, solar charging and its triple sensor. It has a resin case, and therefore it was never designed to be damage-proof. Treat it gently.


----------



## andyahs

Yep second one ordered.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

andyahs said:


> Yep second one ordered.
> 
> View attachment 13305345


Well done


----------



## Aenkor

FROG said:


> A 200+ lb man falling off a bike slams his $800 GPS smartwatch into the ground. Think of the torque and forces involved. The only thing that happens to the watch is a little bumper falls off. Apparently, this constitutes a "fail". He's also terribly obsessed with the cost of the watch. I hate how he says, "and you expect top quality" as if his own cognitive failure is somehow the fault of the manufacturer.
> 
> "Fell just a few feet". A human falling just a few feet can lead to a fatal injury, broken bones, concussions, or dislocations - just from the person's own body weight. A watch on the wrist is a two foot long cantilever, spinning at high speed, slamming the watch into the ground. A wrist-watch is always mounted on the business end of a meat club. A fall off a bike could easily constitute extreme force by any definition.
> 
> This is one of the things that people don't get about G-Shocks, or even watches in general. The GPR-B1000 is a resin-case watch. It has massive pushers, outrageous G-Shocky design, and lots of protrusions. The whole point of the GPR-B1000 is that it is the only solar-charged GPS watch with its feature set. The market is saturated with GPS watches that are cheaper, have better screens, better feature sets, and possibly even better construction (Garmin Fenix 5, Apple Watch series 3, etc). The GPR-B1000's defining features are its waterproofing, solar charging and its triple sensor. It has a resin case, and therefore it was never designed to be damage-proof. Treat it gently.


I kindly disagree... G-Shocks stand out (in comparison to Garmin,...) with their "tough" marketing and abuse resistance, mudproof,... The watches are made for "harsh conditions",... If you do marketing in this direction (for me) a fall to the ground is what happens and what the watch needs to stand. Especially in this case and price range and for a outdoor rescue watch. I think if Casio didnt split the bezel in separate parts on the rangeman the part would not have been ripped off. A complete one part bezel would be better imo.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just for show


----------



## Aenkor

The yellow froggi is really really nice man! Congrats to you!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Aenkor said:


> The yellow froggi is really really nice man! Congrats to you!


Thanks so much


----------



## Adrian Markus

Hello everyone 
I am sick and tired of Casio India I guess they will take forever to release this watch.

Please suggest me from where can I buy GPR-B1000-1B GREEN Colour at cheapest price.

Thanks 
Adrian


----------



## stockae92

I don't know if it has been asked before, but can some one measure the case size from 2 to 8 o'clock, without the buttons? Thanks.


----------



## Aenkor

stockae92 said:


> I don't know if it has been asked before, but can some one measure the case size from 2 to 8 o'clock, without the buttons? Thanks.


5,4 cm Buttons included, 4,9 cm without Buttons. Your welcome! =)


----------



## Aenkor

stockae92 said:


> I don't know if it has been asked before, but can some one measure the case size from 2 to 8 o'clock, without the buttons? Thanks.


5,4 cm Buttons included, 4,9 cm without Buttons. Your welcome! =)


----------



## kj2

Still waiting on mine... According to the dealer, Casio can't keep up with demand.


----------



## Ottovonn

kj2 said:


> Still waiting on mine... According to the dealer, Casio can't keep up with demand.


That's good to hear. I had thought that with the sudden discontinuation of the olive green strap model, sales for the Rangebeast weren't meeting Casio's expectations.


----------



## ccoffin1333

Ottovonn said:


> That's good to hear. I had thought that with the sudden discontinuation of the olive green strap model, sales for the Rangebeast weren't meeting Casio's expectations.


Why did they discontinue the olive strap one?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

ccoffin1333 said:


> Why did they discontinue the olive strap one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I believe there's no official explanation.

G-Central just reported that a few models are no longer in production: https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-watches-that-have-unexpectedly-ended-production/


----------



## Ottovonn

A Youtuber I follow just posted a video documenting a problem using his rotary crown: when rotating the crown downwards, the menu scrolls upwards: 




I haven't experienced this issue; I hope it's an isolated case.


----------



## andyahs

Ottovonn said:


> A Youtuber I follow just posted a video documenting a problem using his rotary crown: when rotating the crown downwards, the menu scrolls upwards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced this issue; I hope it's an isolated case.


Can't watch it all right now but I don't recall his watch having that issue during his unboxing video. Does he mention that?

Will watch it in full later.


----------



## konakai

Ottovonn said:


> A Youtuber I follow just posted a video documenting a problem using his rotary crown: when rotating the crown downwards, the menu scrolls upwards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced this issue; I hope it's an isolated case.


I have the exact same problem with mine. I can get to the field I want but I have to work the crown up and down to get there. I just figured it was the nature of the "Beast" so to speak. It would be nice if Casio could incorporate some sort of ratchet system so the crown would positively click into each position like a diver bezel. I still like the watch.


----------



## konakai

Ottovonn said:


> A Youtuber I follow just posted a video documenting a problem using his rotary crown: when rotating the crown downwards, the menu scrolls upwards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced this issue; I hope it's an isolated case.


I have the exact same problem with mine. I can get to the field I want but I have to work the crown up and down to get there. I just figured it was the nature of the "Beast" so to speak. It would be nice if Casio could incorporate some sort of ratchet system so the crown would positively click into each position like a diver bezel. I still like the watch.


----------



## Ottovonn

andyahs said:


> Can't watch it all right now but I don't recall his watch having that issue during his unboxing video. Does he mention that?
> 
> Will watch it in full later.


He doesn't mention it in his initial unboxing video, I think. But he does provide footage of the same video where the scrolling issue occurs for the first time.



konakai said:


> I have the exact same problem with mine. I can get to the field I want but I have to work the crown up and down to get there. I just figured it was the nature of the "Beast" so to speak. It would be nice if Casio could incorporate some sort of ratchet system so the crown would positively click into each position like a diver bezel. I still like the watch.


Hm, I don't think that's the nature of the Beast -- or it shouldn't be. It shouldn't be that difficult scrolling the watch through the various menus. On mine, navigation is smooth and seamless, very precise.


----------



## Odie

kj2 said:


> Still waiting on mine... According to the dealer, Casio can't keep up with demand.


I would venture to say that this is a load of BS from a retailer so you still maintain interest in buying this.

With the very sudden discontinued green version and the lack of availability throughout the entire world right now says to me that there is an underlining issue that they're trying to resolve. Somewhat reminiscent of the Q1000. If these watches were really that high in demand AND there were no issues, Casio would be pumping these out non-stop.

I'm hoping for the people that have bought the B1000 that these isn't a major problem because after the Q1000 issue, Casio doesn't need another black eye.


----------



## Odie

Ottovonn said:


> He doesn't mention it in his initial unboxing video, I think. But he does provide footage of the same video where the scrolling issue occurs for the first time.
> 
> Hm, I don't think that's the nature of the Beast -- or it shouldn't be. It shouldn't be that difficult scrolling the watch through the various menus. On mine, navigation is smooth and seamless, very precise.


Honestly, after watching the video I don't believe it is an issue with the crown. I think it's more of a software issue that could easily be solved with a firmware update.


----------



## andyahs

Zero issues with mine so far. Great watch and my TLC version arriving soon hope no issues follow that one.


----------



## William1Wilson

...My crown in my Rangeman gpr-b1000 just work fine, so it's sure an isolated case and sometimes can be happening.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



andyahs said:


> Zero issues with mine so far. Great watch and my TLC version arriving soon hope no issues follow that one.





William1Wilson said:


> ...My crown in my Rangeman gpr-b1000 just work fine, so it's sure an isolated case and sometimes can be happening.











Right gents. Enjoy your GPR - Rangers. Actually no comment on the YouTube thing and also no comment on the ( regular ) sour grapes here on F17. Everything works perfect so far and I guess also for the other 50++ GPR's here on our forum. Not concerned it all Have fun


----------



## GaryK30

Odie said:


> Honestly, after watching the video I don't believe it is an issue with the crown. I think it's more of a software issue that could easily be solved with a firmware update.


IMO it's probably just a dirty or defective encoder. I've seen this happen with radios that use an encoder for the tuning knob, where tuning up in frequency (clockwise) tunes down sometimes. My previous car used an encoder for the volume control on the sound system. Sometimes turning the volume down instead turned the volume up.﻿

If he can get Casio to replace the encoder I'm sure it will work fine.


----------



## Ottovonn

Opening up the GPR-Rangeman! I'm very impressed with the reinforced triple support (carbon fiber used in the middle) to ensure that the strap
stays affixed to the case.






(Link if video doesn't show)


----------



## banderor

GaryK30 said:


> IMO it's probably just a dirty or defective encoder. I've seen this happen with radios that use an encoder for the tuning knob, where tuning up in frequency (clockwise) tunes down sometimes. My previous car used an encoder for the volume control on the sound system. Sometimes turning the volume down instead turned the volume up.﻿
> 
> If he can get Casio to replace the encoder I'm sure it will work fine.


I wonder about the warranty, since he made the video where he completely disassembled the watch. Isn't warranty usually voided if you open up the watch yourself?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats dududuckling Latest update and one more TLC incoming as far as I know Well done guys.

GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (3) 
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2 
53) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling

Total: 61
GPR-B1000 Rangers on our forum


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

We're back to 60 GPR's 
Minus 1 Jomarr ( Black )

GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2 
53) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling

Total: 60 
GPR-B1000 Rangers on our forum


----------



## dududuckling

I just saw this - thanks a lot for the add!

Love this watch especially getting charged up in a 40C weather...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



dududuckling said:


> I just saw this - thanks a lot for the add!
> 
> Love this watch especially getting charged up in a 40C weather...
> 
> View attachment 13330877


That's really hot  Where's it ?


----------



## dududuckling

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Santa Barbara California... we are getting the heat wave this week, which by the way is unusual. Most of the time its 15-25C all year round.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



dududuckling said:


> Santa Barbara California... we are getting the heat wave this week, which by the way is unusual. Most of the time its 15-25C all year round.


Stay safe .. heatwaves all around ... Europe , Japan ....Take good care guys


----------



## dieselten

I have recently became interested in G Shocks and just picked up a new Rangeman. By the way, it was 110F in Dallas this weekend, had to find my jacket this morning as today is only about 98😎


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nicely done dieselten Enjoy

GPR-B1000 order list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2 
53) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56 dieselten

Total: 61

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colderamstel

Got mine from a fellow WUS yesterday, it will ship today. Can't wait, will post photos upon arrival, but add me to the list. Actually, you can put me in at 41, that is the one I am snagging.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



lbovill said:


> Got mine from a fellow WUS yesterday, it will ship today. Can't wait, will post photos upon arrival, but add me to the list. Actually, you can put me in at 41, that is the one I am snagging.


Big congrats - I will be adding you upon arrival. Pls plenty of photos. Enjoy


----------



## Colderamstel

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

It is scheduled to be delivered today, I will be posting photos as soon as I have it in hand!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice TLC andyahs and congrats on your second GPR Ranger  Enjoy

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

**RECEIVED**
1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) umarrajs
42) NizamNizzkun
43) TTR350
44) vonalim
45) Science451
46) cbkihong 
47) usfcs
48) MORGANpl
49) William1Wilson
50) Sailordoc 
51) taamax
52) dutchguy2 
53) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56 dieselten

Total: 62


----------



## andyahs

On the wrist


----------



## Colderamstel

Arrived and on the wrist. The ranger is large but beautiful in its own way. For reference I have about a 6.75" wrist.

I think I can pull it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

that looks good, congrats!



lbovill said:


> Arrived and on the wrist. The ranger is large but beautiful in its own way. For reference I have about a 6.75" wrist.
> 
> I think I can pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

that looks good, congrats!



lbovill said:


> Arrived and on the wrist. The ranger is large but beautiful in its own way. For reference I have about a 6.75" wrist.
> 
> I think I can pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

I have read most of this thread, and since I have now spent about an hour or so exploring the watch I have a few questions for those more familiar with it... Maybe more gripes or curiosities... 

1. The stopwatch only measures full second increments?!? I don't know if that was a question or just something I didn't expect. It seems almost all G Shocks with a digital display will show hundredths of a second (I know I know, when is that necessary or when does it matter), but seriously seems like an omission that didn't need to be there. 

2. Tide chart does not display the current predicted tide, instead forcing you to have to scroll through the hours to find out the information that you want. Not very at a glance friendly when you want the information. 

3. In order to switch modes it always requires a couple button presses. I know the rotary wheel needs to be used, but they could have made it select the different modes from time keeping mode on the fly or just let the mode button cycle through them. 

Otherwise a wonderful watch, just curious if anyone else has these complaints or gripes with it, or even cares. 

My $0.02


----------



## Colderamstel

Deleted Double Post


----------



## Jomarr

andyahs said:


> On the wrist
> 
> View attachment 13339963


 that's a nice piece congratulations!! My say hi 👋


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



lbovill said:


> Arrived and on the wrist. The ranger is large but beautiful in its own way. For reference I have about a 6.75" wrist.
> 
> I think I can pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big congrats and of course you can pull it off Getting it on/ or just before the weekend is a great timing. Have fun and a great weekend too


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Super nice Ibovill. Big congrats and enjoy

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) Ibovill

Total: 62


----------



## skinnyjay

lbovill said:


> I have read most of this thread, and since I have now spent about an hour or so exploring the watch I have a few questions for those more familiar with it... Maybe more gripes or curiosities...
> 
> 1. The stopwatch only measures full second increments?!? I don't know if that was a question or just something I didn't expect. It seems almost all G Shocks with a digital display will show hundredths of a second (I know I know, when is that necessary or when does it matter), but seriously seems like an omission that didn't need to be there.
> 
> 2. Tide chart does not display the current predicted tide, instead forcing you to have to scroll through the hours to find out the information that you want. Not very at a glance friendly when you want the information.
> 
> 3. In order to switch modes it always requires a couple button presses. I know the rotary wheel needs to be used, but they could have made it select the different modes from time keeping mode on the fly or just let the mode button cycle through them.
> 
> Otherwise a wonderful watch, just curious if anyone else has these complaints or gripes with it, or even cares.
> 
> My $0.02


Number 1 does kind of bother me.

Overall, I'm just used to the way most g-shocks function, so everything is a bit getting used to.

I have no real solid complaints. I love the watch.


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Will the blue wristband be availabe as a spare part? 

I think that the standard rangeman with the white "G-Shock" printing will look much better with the blue wristband than the Toyota version.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Mr_Wulf said:


> Will the blue wristband be availabe as a spare part?
> 
> I think that the standard rangeman with the white "G-Shock" printing will look much better with the blue wristband than the Toyota version.


No way that you can top the original TLCSimply perfect & stunning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr_Wulf

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Tastes are different... enjoy your TLC version. I want the regular Rangeman version with the blue wristband. That's what can't be topped for me. ;-)

I wish Casio would add smartwatch functionality to this watch! Black and white display is suitable 99% for reading your notifications and it would have a killer battery life compared to WSD-F20 etc.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Mr_Wulf said:


> Tastes are different... enjoy your TLC version. I want the regular Rangeman version with the blue wristband. That's what can't be topped for me. ;-)
> 
> I wish Casio would add smartwatch functionality to this watch! Black and white display is suitable 99% for reading your notifications and it would have a killer battery life compared to WSD-F20 etc.


True true .. different strokes for different folks ... but if I'm not mistaken you don't have the black version either ?! So how do you know it's better than the original ( one and only ) TLC?


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Yeah, I'm waiting for the blue strap to become available as a replacement part. I've seen the original black strap available on eBay. I hope it won't be long to see blue straps hit the market.


----------



## sticky

Add me to the owners list please DSD as I got mine this morning.


----------



## Ottovonn

sticky said:


> Add me to the owners list please DSD as I got mine this morning.
> 
> View attachment 13342849


Huge congrats on the big Rangeman, Sticky! I remember you said in an older post that it was a little hard to read your other negative display Rangeman. I think you will have no problems this time.
I think it's one of the coolest G-Shocks out there. Definitely massive, but oddly comfortable.


----------



## sticky

Considering they are both called Rangeman the -ve displays are like chalk and cheese.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

The latest new GPR owner. Congrats sticky 

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) Ibovill
58) sticky

Total: 63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ccoffin1333

Rocking my Rangeman! Have a great weekend all.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

Rocking my TLC


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

F17th latest new GPR owner. Congrats Colderamstel 

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs 
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) Ibovill
58) sticky 
59) Colderamstel

Total: 64


----------



## Queen6

Rocat said:


> The true test will be if Queen6 pops back in and says he'll buy one. Then I'll be impressed with this watch.
> 
> About now all the Casio rookies are scratching their heads saying, "Who is Queen6?"
> 
> Until then, I'll keep my PRG-270 thank you very much.


Might have to come out of retirement for this one, maybe the ProTrek I always desired b-)

Q-6


----------



## Time4Playnow

Queen6 said:


> Might have to come out of retirement for this one, maybe the ProTrek I always desired b-)
> 
> Q-6


....if you always desired a Protrek that is 20-21mm thick, then maybe. ;-):-d:-d

Quite honestly, the Nav Rangeman is too huge for a lot of people. Others don't mind its size. I would actually prefer it if the case were not so thick. Maybe that'll be in ver 2. ;-)


----------



## Queen6

Time4Playnow said:


> ....if you always desired a Protrek that is 20-21mm thick, then maybe. ;-):-d:-d
> 
> Quite honestly, the Nav Rangeman is too huge for a lot of people. Others don't mind its size. I would actually prefer it if the case were not so thick. Maybe that'll be in ver 2. ;-)



True, I think that Casio will reduce the physical size of the GPS Rangeman in time, same as they have done with Protrek's. Fundamentally it will make the watch more attractive to a larger audience. I have a PRX-8000T-7ADR. although the case remains to be wide the watch is extremely wearable with full ABC functionality, admittedly not the best suited for harsh use yet still a very capable ABC.

GPW-1000/GPW-2000 versus MTG-1000G is a good example with the G-Shock's being the larger, more aggressively stylised with the GPW-1000 & MTG-1000G sharing near same functionality. Personally I don't mind the size of the GPS Rangeman as it's designed to be a field watch first & foremost. The watch face to body ratio is far from ideal, both functionally and aesthetically, equally the concept of a GPS Nav watch with Solar is exciting, as the battery life of such devices is obviously their "Achilles Heel" the trade off for this near inexhaustible power supply being a rather limited navigation feature set...

Q-6


----------



## Adrian Markus

https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/gpr-b1000-1bjr/

Has anyone purchased the watch from any of these stores ?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## andyahs

Adrian Markus said:


> https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/gpr-b1000-1bjr/
> 
> Has anyone purchased the watch from any of these stores ?
> 
> Thanks
> Adrian


Not the Rangeman specificaly but I've purchased from some of them before, like The Watch Shop. No issues or complaints.


----------



## Queen6

Ranger in the Field...








Q-6


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats Queen6 

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6

Total: 66


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Queen6 said:


> Ranger in the Field...
> View attachment 13361667
> 
> 
> Q-6


Congrats! It looks good on your wrist.

Where's Rocat? He may have to pick one up too now haha

- - - Updated - - -



Queen6 said:


> Ranger in the Field...
> View attachment 13361667
> 
> 
> Q-6


Congrats! It looks good on your wrist.

Where's Rocat? He may have to pick one up too now haha


----------



## Queen6

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Ottovonn said:


> Congrats! It looks good on your wrist.
> 
> Where's Rocat? He may have to pick one up too now haha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Congrats! It looks good on your wrist.
> 
> Where's Rocat? He may have to pick one up too now haha



I like the GPS Ranger definitely a level up, equally need to see what it delivers in the real world...

Q-6


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Time4Playnow said:


> ....if you always desired a Protrek that is 20-21mm thick, then maybe. ;-):-d:-d
> 
> Quite honestly, the Nav Rangeman is too huge for a lot of people. Others don't mind its size. I would actually prefer it if the case were not so thick. Maybe that'll be in ver 2. ;-)


Honestly, size is the biggest (no pun intended) reason why I wanted a Rangebeast. It's about the perfect size for my tastes. I already had a Garmin, so I didn't need the GPS. Though now that I have one, I don't care if they make a smaller version in the future. All I need at this point is a blue strap for mine.... 😎


----------



## Falconeye75

Hi,

I purchased the Fenix 5X Plus but I can't forget the Rangeman and I would like to have your feedback after all these months. What about GPS accuracy ? Is it good enough, do you have some trace or exmample in town ?

I am affraid a little about the crown and bumpers, I read that sometimes that the crown is not tough enough and can have some problems :











May be it is not reasonable to buy a Rangeman when you aleady have a Fenix 5X plus, but nobody is perfect... It will cost 639 Euros, since I will have 20% off

Thanks for your help and your feedback.


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

PS : Do you know if it is possible to export activity on hte Rangeman to a GPX file ? I read something about the watch could deal with GPX but couldn't find anything about how to do it.

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

PS : Do you know if it is possible to export activity on hte Rangeman to a GPX file ? I read something about the watch could deal with GPX but couldn't find anything about how to do it.

Thanks.


----------



## Queen6

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased the Fenix 5X Plus but I can't forget the Rangeman and I would like to have your feedback after all these months. What about GPS accuracy ? Is it good enough, do you have some trace or exmample in town ?
> 
> I am affraid a little about the crown and bumpers, I read that sometimes that the crown is not tough enough and can have some problems :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be it is not reasonable to buy a Rangeman when you aleady have a Fenix 5X plus, but nobody is perfect... It will cost 639 Euros, since I will have 20% off
> 
> Thanks for your help and your feedback.


From what I've observed the GPS Ranger is absolutely spot on. No qualms with accuracy, durability or reliability, if it was different it would be well documented on F17 :-!

Q-6


----------



## Falconeye75

Thanks Q-6 ! I've just ordered mine 5 minutes ago.

I was sure it could export activity in GPX file but in fact it can just import it. I don't know why they didin't implement this function in the app, it seems so easy and it does not have any concern with the watch itself...


----------



## Queen6

Falconeye75 said:


> Thanks Q-6 ! I've just ordered mine 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I was sure it could export activity in GPX file but in fact it can just import it. I don't know why they didin't implement this function in the app, it seems so easy and it does not have any concern with the watch itself...


Not unless Casio can or choose to include the functionality in a software update. Might be as simple as Casio wants to promote it's own App...

Q-6


----------



## Adrian Markus

Falconeye75 said:


> Thanks Q-6 ! I've just ordered mine 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I was sure it could export activity in GPX file but in fact it can just import it. I don't know why they didin't implement this function in the app, it seems so easy and it does not have any concern with the watch itself...


Where did you order from ?


----------



## sky_sun

THE JAPENES GUY thats hes name Gshock Highfashion he is gshock youtuber and i guess all know heme 
this time he go hahah open hes blue GPR parts parts 
hes facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/shazshazshazs/


----------



## sky_sun

I GUESS the gpr version 1 not good as we think before :think:
and here hes youtube





what is inside gpr part 1 





WHAT IS INSIDE GPR PART 2 





HES ALL VIDEOS GSHOCK AND WHAT INSIDE 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxNyIdbck8QnEl5lY2UUWKQ/videos


----------



## GaryK30

^ Well, he had a problem with the encoder on his. Parts can be defective. It happens. It doesn't mean the design is not good. I wonder if he was able to fix it himself or get it repaired.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



GaryK30 said:


> ^ Well, he had a problem with the encoder on his. Parts can be defective. It happens. It doesn't mean the design is not good. I wonder if he was able to fix it himself or get it repaired.


Really don't care too much about his video .. and the warranty is surely gone ..


----------



## Queen6

sky_sun said:


> I GUESS the gpr version 1 not good as we think before :think:


GPS Ranger is such a high profile watch that if the encoder was remotely an issue we'd all know about it by now, just look at the GWG-1000 "Stuck Hand" thread. My GPR-B1000 is good, as are the other 60+ here on F17 b-)







Encoder check :think: Yep still working, we're good for another day :-d

Q-6


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Adrian Markus said:


> Where did you order from ?


I ordered it at www.ocarat.com, a jewerly shop in FRance.

- - - Updated - - -



Adrian Markus said:


> Where did you order from ?


I ordered it at www.ocarat.com, a jewerly shop in FRance.


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I have received it, very beautiful watch !!! I love it. Just missing some important functions like GPX export and navigation scale that cannot be used under 2km.

The most important thing to add for me should be the capacity of exporting our trace to a GPX file to use it on a computer.

This watch is designed for survivor and military and this elmentary function is not present. It just needed an evolution on the app, not the watch so it is too much easy to do !

- - - Updated - - -

I have received it, very beautiful watch !!! I love it. Just missing some important functions like GPX export and navigation scale that cannot be used under 2km.

The most important thing to add for me should be the capacity of exporting our trace to a GPX file to use it on a computer.

This watch is designed for survivor and military and this elmentary function is not present. It just needed an evolution on the app, not the watch so it is too much easy to do !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super congrats Falconeye75  pls post a few photos  Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

New GPR owner Mister X
Congrats 

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X

Total: 67


----------



## Adrian Markus

Can anyone confirm will the green model of rangeman GPR-B1000-1B will be back in stock or not ?


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Here are my pics :


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats Falconeye75. Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75

Total: 68


----------



## Dr.Who

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*

Got mine today 

These might be just the best things in their own categories : Ibanez Jem and Casio Rangeman.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Great score & and great shot; welcome to the club Dr.Who

Big congrats and enjoy 


GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who

Total: 69


----------



## Dr.Who

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great score & and great shot; welcome to the club Dr.Who
> 
> Big congrats and enjoy


Thank you  (5th Blue so far, I think?). I most certainly will enjoy 

I have to say that I'm surprised how incredibly soft the wristband is! 
This is more comfortable than Mudmaster GWG-1000 - and that one is quite comfy already.

Unbelievable!

Fit shot (18.5cm or 7.3" wrist size)









(My oil painting on the background)


----------



## Clockit

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I love my GPR-B1000 and apologies if this has already been covered, this Youtube clip shows the watch being stripped down. The quality of design and manufacture looks very impressive to me. Well worth a look, apologies again if this has been done to death and I have just missed it.


----------



## andyahs

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Clockit said:


> I love my GPR-B1000 and apologies if this has already been covered, this Youtube clip shows the watch being stripped down. The quality of design and manufacture looks very impressive to me. Well worth a look, apologies again if this has been done to death and I have just missed it.


Yes posted in post 1197 and other GPR threads.


----------



## javylsu

A searing indictment...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Dr.Who said:


> Thank you  (5th Blue so far, I think?). I most certainly will enjoy
> 
> I have to say that I'm surprised how incredibly soft the wristband is!
> This is more comfortable than Mudmaster GWG-1000 - and that one is quite comfy already.
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> Fit shot (18.5cm or 7.3" wrist size)
> 
> View attachment 13391911
> 
> 
> (My oil painting on the background)


Glad you like it  Nice painting too. Where's it ?


----------



## Dr.Who

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Glad you like it  Nice painting too. Where's it ?


I was in New Zealand (South Island) back in 2005, and I painted one of those NZ scenes from my vague memory couple of years ago (back here in Finland). So it's something resembling NZ, kinda, sort of


----------



## SauceKing

Quite a nice rendition from a glimpse


----------



## Dr.Who

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I just noticed something...

The navibutton in this new Rangeman is highly polished and concave - like a concave mirror used in Newtonian type telescopes.

I 'm pretty sure one can light a fire with this watch on a sunny day, with black piece of paper.

I thought about it a while and did a test using my led-projector, just to see if I can bring light rays to a sharp focus (It's 10PM here in Finland, so sun has set already). And I managed to focus the light rays pretty much into a point.

I tried to take a picture of it, but it's kinda difficult to hold watch, paper and camera simultaneously, so I just kept my watch on my wrist and focused the light on the back of my hand. It's possible to get much sharper focus than what's seen in the picture below. This seems to be a pretty neat survival watch, if it really is possible to start a campfire with this thing


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Dr.Who said:


> I just noticed something...
> 
> The navibutton in this new Rangeman is highly polished and concave - like a concave mirror used in Newtonian type telescopes.
> 
> I 'm pretty sure one can light a fire with this watch on a sunny day, with black piece of paper.
> 
> I thought about it a while and did a test using my led-projector, just to see if I can bring light rays to a sharp focus (It's 10PM here in Finland, so sun has set already). And I managed to focus the light rays pretty much into a point.
> 
> I tried to take a picture of it, but it's kinda difficult to hold watch, paper and camera simultaneously, so I just kept my watch on my wrist and focused the light on the back of my hand. It's possible to get much sharper focus than what's seen in the picture below. This seems to be a pretty neat survival watch, if it really is possible to start a campfire with this thing


What a cool idea! I wonder if that is truly possible? Why don't you try it for real and report back??


----------



## stockae92

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Dr.Who said:


> I just noticed something...
> 
> The navibutton in this new Rangeman is highly polished and concave - like a concave mirror used in Newtonian type telescopes.
> 
> I 'm pretty sure one can light a fire with this watch on a sunny day, with black piece of paper.
> 
> I thought about it a while and did a test using my led-projector, just to see if I can bring light rays to a sharp focus (It's 10PM here in Finland, so sun has set already). And I managed to focus the light rays pretty much into a point.
> 
> I tried to take a picture of it, but it's kinda difficult to hold watch, paper and camera simultaneously, so I just kept my watch on my wrist and focused the light on the back of my hand. It's possible to get much sharper focus than what's seen in the picture below. This seems to be a pretty neat survival watch, if it really is possible to start a campfire with this thing
> 
> View attachment 13395323


I think that's a survival "feature" for starting a fire 

- - - Updated - - -



Dr.Who said:


> I just noticed something...
> 
> The navibutton in this new Rangeman is highly polished and concave - like a concave mirror used in Newtonian type telescopes.
> 
> I 'm pretty sure one can light a fire with this watch on a sunny day, with black piece of paper.
> 
> I thought about it a while and did a test using my led-projector, just to see if I can bring light rays to a sharp focus (It's 10PM here in Finland, so sun has set already). And I managed to focus the light rays pretty much into a point.
> 
> I tried to take a picture of it, but it's kinda difficult to hold watch, paper and camera simultaneously, so I just kept my watch on my wrist and focused the light on the back of my hand. It's possible to get much sharper focus than what's seen in the picture below. This seems to be a pretty neat survival watch, if it really is possible to start a campfire with this thing
> 
> View attachment 13395323


I think that's a survival "feature" for starting a fire


----------



## Dr.Who

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&amp;gt;800$ ?*

Tried it a moment ago in sunlight.

Well, basic principle was right, but it turns out that navibutton's concave surface area is too small, in order to gather enough light.
It focuses the light quite well, but there's just not enough of it to significantly heat up anything. Oh, well... it was fun to experiment anyway


----------



## Javelin

That’s it...
I pulled the trigger today....
GPR B1000 on order...!
I’ve been following the launch and eventual user reviews here and on YouTube of this watch, since February. 
I couldn’t get one in the UK when I finally decided to, now it seem to be available so boom...! 
Can’t wait to see that inky black display in the flesh...!!!
😃


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Javelin said:


> That's it...
> I pulled the trigger today....
> GPR B1000 on order...!
> I've been following the launch and eventual user reviews here and on YouTube of this watch, since February.
> I couldn't get one in the UK when I finally decided to, now it seem to be available so boom...!
> Can't wait to see that inky black display in the flesh...!!!


Excellent news Javelin & big congrats in advance. Very happy for you - one of the absolute G Shock highlights in 2018 - pls remember posting some photos upon arrival or whenever it's convenient for you Looking forward to it and welcome to the club


----------



## Falconeye75

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Hi,

Do you know how to obtein the firmware version installed on the watch ? Do you know if its sometimes updated ?

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi,

Do you know how to obtein the firmware version installed on the watch ? Do you know if its sometimes updated ?

Thanks.


----------



## Geroelltrampel

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know how to obtein the firmware version installed on the watch ? Do you know if its sometimes updated ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, just one update on the first connection via BT, but that was long ago.
Since then no further updates, although much room for improvement..


----------



## paperchasin

Love this watch, but cannot afford it. I guess I will be waiting a little bit before I own one of these.


----------



## TheloniousFox

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I placed my order for mine back on Wednesday. I love my GW-9400J and cannot wait to get its younger brother. I am already planning out canoeing and hiking trips for it


----------



## Adrian Markus

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



TheloniousFox said:


> I placed my order for mine back on Wednesday. I love my GW-9400J and cannot wait to get its younger brother. I am already planning out canoeing and hiking trips for it


Green color ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Latest update
GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked

Total: 70


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*

I've got a blue strap coming from Pacparts. It was supposed to be here today...but, USPS strikes again, and it got stuck in LA!! :roll: Now won't be here till next week sometime. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Time4Playnow said:


> I've got a blue strap coming from Pacparts. It was supposed to be here today...but, USPS strikes again, and it got stuck in LA!! :roll: Now won't be here till next week sometime. Can't wait to try it out.


Looking forward to it - Would be the first one on f17 with the blue strap exchange 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romseyman

Guys
Can you say a few words about solar charging? Are the panels good enough to keep GPR fully charged in normal everyday use or you need to charge it additionally? If yes - how often? And how long it takes to fully charge the watch by solar panel only?


----------



## bigswifty1

Not sure if this is the right place for this. Apologies and mods feel free to move if not.

I would be grateful for any advice with what I guess is a workflow situation with my Ranger. Basically I am using it to take me to specific GPS coords, something it is very good at, super precise. What I need some help with is a better way to get the coords loaded into G-Shock Connected for transfer to the watch.

Currently I:

1. Load coords into google maps *on computer*
2. Plot directions in google maps
3. Export to a GPX file using https://mapstogpx.com
4. Email it to myself (sigh)
5. On the *phone* open the email and send the attachment to G-Shock Connected
6. Open G-Shock Connected and import the GPX
... and so on until it's loaded into the watch.

This works *just fine*, but of course it requires having the laptop handy which is not something I want to hike with. So what I'm looking for is a way to generate a GPX file on my iPhone. I've looked and looked and found lots of apps which will create a GPX file, but all that I've looked at so far require you to actually walk a course and *then* generate a GPX. Obviously this is not what I need 

So, questions:

(a). Anyone know of an app which will plot directions (just like google maps or Apple maps) on an iPhone and then output them to a GPX file?
or
(b) Anyone know of a way to plug raw GPS coords into G-Shock Connect?

Thanks all!
Mike


----------



## javylsu

romseyman said:


> Guys
> Can you say a few words about solar charging? Are the panels good enough to keep GPR fully charged in normal everyday use or you need to charge it additionally? If yes - how often? And how long it takes to fully charge the watch by solar panel only?


I've only charged my GPRs once using the wired charger. I've used the GPS on the high setting for all-day stretches, and ordinary-use solar charging always gets my GPRs back to full.


----------



## romseyman

javylsu said:


> I've only charged my GPRs once using the wired charger. I've used the GPS on the high setting for all-day stretches, and ordinary-use solar charging always gets my GPRs back to full.


Thanks Javylsu
Any other users happy to share their experience, please?


----------



## Queen6

javylsu said:


> I've only charged my GPRs once using the wired charger. I've used the GPS on the high setting for all-day stretches, and ordinary-use solar charging always gets my GPRs back to full.


Similar, here the solar panel seems capable of recharging the watch relatively fast, as long as the conditions are good. If you were to continuously run the GPS it would obviously take it's toll, especially in poor conditions. Casio have always been very conservative with battery life, deferring to worst case scenario's, rather think the same applies to the GPS Ranger.

Q-6


----------



## Javelin

Add me to the list...!!!
Picture of four watches, L to R...1997 Protrek triple sensor, 2006 Pro trek triple sensor with solar, 2014 Rangeman and the GPR with gps. 
Evolution.


----------



## romseyman

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Thanks Qeen6.
How long do you owe the watch? I assume that solar panel is the main power source, yes?


----------



## paperchasin

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I've seen variations with red and yellow lettering. Is there a difference or is this a regional thing?

- - - Updated - - -

I've seen variations with red and yellow lettering. Is there a difference or is this a regional thing?


----------



## Queen6

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



romseyman said:


> Thanks Qeen6.
> How long do you owe the watch? I assume that solar panel is the main power source, yes?


Not too long just a month, much depends on the usage of the GPS so many variables; ambient light, temperature, duration of GPS usage, overhead cover (GPS generally sucks in the city or jungle :-d)

I really need to spend time with the GPR to see what it can truly deliver. Initially very impressed, accuracy so far is top notch, equally I'm not expecting the same level of functionality as Garmin offers. What I want is the watch to be as self-contained as possible. Certainly not interested in something I've got to remember to charge every few days or so.

Yeah, I'm steering away from the wireless charger, as I want to see what the GPR can do in isolation. Couple of days back I set the GPR to Nav stuck it in it's travel case, put that in my day sack and off to work :-d Have to say it didn't miss a beat on foot or in the car. Speed varied from walking pace to 100Km with the watch never being exposed to a direct clear sky, yet it tracked the route with ease (over 50Km in approx. 4:40)

Q-6


----------



## romseyman

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Queen6 said:


> Certainly not interested in something I've got to remember to charge every few days or so.
> 
> Q-6[/SIZE][/FONT]


Thanks a lot. I'm trying to get real life reviews from real users - just like yours. Quoted above is one of the main things for me as I do not doubt of quality and functionality of the new Rangeman. It's not a smartwatch and should not be considered as such. Many people make this mistake and end up disappointed. You and Javylsu made me doing one more step towards a purchase.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats JavelinEnjoy & have a great weekend 

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 

Total: 71


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well, USPS actually came through for me today, and my blue strap was delivered!! I installed it onto my GPR-B1000-1 this evening and will take photos tomorrow. It looks great!!! :-!:-!

Did you guys know that underneath the plastic strap in that lug area, are metal lugs???!! :-! I had no idea until I took off the strap. Rest assured the lugs will not break on this one!!! The strap seems to be very solidly attached as well. The strap screws are actually screwing into the metal lugs.

Pics tomorrow!!


----------



## TheloniousFox

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Adrian Markus said:


> Green color ?


Yes indeed. Should be delivered tomorrow. I Can't WAIT!


----------



## Adrian Markus

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



TheloniousFox said:


> Yes indeed. Should be delivered tomorrow. I Can't WAIT!


Where did you purchase it from ?


----------



## Javelin

romseyman said:


> Guys
> Can you say a few words about solar charging? Are the panels good enough to keep GPR fully charged in normal everyday use or you need to charge it additionally? If yes - how often? And how long it takes to fully charge the watch by solar panel only?


Hi,
I've just got mine.
I fully charged it then used the GPS to track a car journey for 5 1/2 hours.
The battery indicator remained on full.
Quite amazed really considering my Suunto Traverse's battery would show a drop in that time.
Cheers


----------



## romseyman

Javelin said:


> Hi,
> I've just got mine.
> I fully charged it then used the GPS to track a car journey for 5 1/2 hours.
> The battery indicator remained on full.
> Quite amazed really considering my Suunto Traverse's battery would show a drop in that time.
> Cheers


Thanks Javelin


----------



## romseyman

Well....my is on the way. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

romseyman said:


> Well....my is on the way. b-)


----------



## TheloniousFox

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Adrian Markus said:


> Where did you purchase it from ?


I got mine through Premium-Japan on Amazon.

Update 13:40 EST: The box just arrived. I will open it up right after work


----------



## Adrian Markus

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



TheloniousFox said:


> I got mine through Premium-Japan on Amazon.
> 
> Update 13:40 EST: The box just arrived. I will open it up right after work


Hi I have just sent you a message.


----------



## TheloniousFox

It came in! 

















It wears smaller than I would have thought. Still big but, comfy, in a weird way.
Tested it out on a drive to the store. Very cool GPS tracking, especially when you bring it up on your phone and see your whole route placed onto a map.
I definitely dig it, especially the green and yellow colors.
Definitely a great watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great score TheloniousFox Have fun 

GPR-B1000 owners list ***

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox

Total: 72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

A two minute comparison between the Rangeman GPR-B1000 and the Garmin Fenix 5.


----------



## romseyman

Here is my new Rangeman.
Not bad indeed. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fine catch romseyman & welcome to the club 

GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman

Total: 73


----------



## WES51

I just read on another thread that this beast has metal lugs.

I'm very interested in that design. If anyone could post any pictures, it would be great.


----------



## GaryK30

WES51 said:


> I just read on another thread that this beast has metal lugs.
> 
> I'm very interested in that design. If anyone could post any pictures, it would be great.


Have a look at gshock highfashion's Rangeman disassembly video.


----------



## WES51

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



GaryK30 said:


> Have a look at gshock highfashion's Rangeman disassembly video.


Thank you. Huh, scary to watch.

However I have to say I could not clearly see (at least from this video), that those lugs were made of metal.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



WES51 said:


> Thank you. Huh, scary to watch.
> 
> However I have to say I could not clearly see (at least from this video), that those lugs were made of metal.


Yeah, me neither. I wouldn't have guessed that the lugs were metal if someone hadn't stated so.


----------



## romseyman

Time4Playnow said:


> Well, USPS actually came through for me today, and my blue strap was delivered!! I installed it onto my GPR-B1000-1 this evening and will take photos tomorrow. It looks great!!! :-!:-!
> 
> Did you guys know that underneath the plastic strap in that lug area, are metal lugs???!! :-! I had no idea until I took off the strap. Rest assured the lugs will not break on this one!!! The strap seems to be very solidly attached as well. The strap screws are actually screwing into the metal lugs.
> 
> Pics tomorrow!!


Hi Time4Playnow 
Please show us these metal lugs if you still have pics of it. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

romseyman said:


> Hi Time4Playnow
> Please show us these metal lugs if you still have pics of it. :-!


Here you are:







In this last pic the arrow is pointing to threads inside the metal lug, into which the strap screw is threaded.


----------



## romseyman

Time4Playnow said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this last pic the arrow is pointing to threads inside the metal lug, into which the strap screw is threaded.


Thanks. That is a proper improvement. :-! b-)


----------



## Mr_Wulf

When will you show the standard Rangeman with the new blue strap??? That must be the best looking Rangeman!

How did you check that the lugs are metal? Only judging by the very good pictures it looks like plastic parts.


----------



## romseyman

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===&gt;800$ ?*



Mr_Wulf said:


> How did you check that the lugs are metal? Only judging by the very good pictures it looks like plastic parts.





Time4Playnow said:


> I installed it onto my GPR-B1000-1
> 
> Did you guys know that underneath the plastic strap in that lug area, are metal lugs???!! :-! I had no idea until I took off the strap. Rest assured the lugs will not break on this one!!! The strap seems to be very solidly attached as well. The strap screws are actually screwing into the metal lugs.
> 
> Pics tomorrow!!


Here is an answer Mr_Wulf ;-)


----------



## KCMitch77

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr_Wulf said:


> When will you show the standard Rangeman with the new blue strap??? That must be the best looking Rangeman!
> 
> How did you check that the lugs are metal? Only judging by the very good pictures it looks like plastic parts.


I already posted shots of the std. black Rangeman with blue strap. Look around in these threads.

It's obvious that the lugs are metal, both by how they look and by touch. No question.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats KCMitch77. Enjoy 


GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77

Total: 74


----------



## KCMitch77

Thanks guys. 
I don’t know how long this coupon code will work but if you log onto reeds.com put the watch into your cart. Under promotion codes there is a search for current codes and find one that works. The one I found was $100 off a purchase of $700 or more. I got my watch for $700 and free shipping. 
Good luck and hope if works for someone.


----------



## IndianaFuzz

KCMitch77 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I don't know how long this coupon code will work but if you log onto reeds.com put the watch into your cart. Under promotion codes there is a search for current codes and find one that works. The one I found was $100 off a purchase of $700 or more. I got my watch for $700 and free shipping.
> Good luck and hope if works for someone.


This is the code I used to get mine back in April. Good deal.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Latest GPR owner @DarkuLJX ! Big congrats ?.♀

GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77
68) DarkuLJX

Total: 75


----------



## quett

Sell me one! really cool.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

L
XL
GPR


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi, I don't understand if with this watch is possible to record a route and not only saving routes from the app, does anyone knows?


----------



## bigswifty1

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi, I don't understand if with this watch is possible to record a route and not only saving routes from the app, does anyone knows?


When in navigation mode, the watch records your route. After you exit navigation mode you can then import that activity to the phone app. When you create routes from the app you can use these previous activities to create a route. You cannot (at the moment, I hope they add this at some point, it would be super easy) export your activities or routes from the app to your computer.

Mike


----------



## AstroAtlantique

bigswifty1 said:


> When in navigation mode, the watch records your route. After you exit navigation mode you can then import that activity to the phone app. When you create routes from the app you can use these previous activities to create a route. You cannot (at the moment, I hope they add this at some point, it would be super easy) export your activities or routes from the app to your computer.
> 
> Mike


OK, thank you bigswifty1


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

Hi, im really interested to add this gpr to my collection, i love big watches 
Anyway i have couple of questions, i hope some one can help me fast cause i really eager to get the gpr

-how many colour combo are available currently for the gpr?
As far as i know frome browsing the net, is the all black, then there’s one with green strap and one more with blue strap?
But i saw some web page there’s also black and gold 35th limited edition?

-i like black watches so most probably I’ll start with the basic all black with red accent
That’s the GPR-B1000-1 right? 
But then i saw some page selling the same watch under the code GPR-B1000-1JR with more expensive price, 
Inknow JR is “japan release” but apart from the code, is there any physical difference between the watch itself?
Country of manufactured, colour, etc?

Thank you so much, can’t wait to add my name on this list!


----------



## Falconeye75

Hi friends,

I need your help : Do you know how to save activities and waypoints on G-Shock connected app to put them on another phone ? I have to change my phone but I would like to know how to save all my activities to put them on the new one. 

Thanks.


----------



## bigswifty1

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your help : Do you know how to save activities and waypoints on G-Shock connected app to put them on another phone ? I have to change my phone but I would like to know how to save all my activities to put them on the new one.
> 
> Thanks.


At present there is no way to export activities and waypoints from G-SHock Connected. G-Shock Connected in general holds the GPR back in a lot of ways and this is one of the most irritating. Since it's a pretty simple app, and the GPX file format is a standard XML I hope this will get added to some future revision.

Obviously on your new phone you can do a data import from the GPR and all the activities and points still on the GPR will import onto your new phone.

G-Shock Connected works as far as it goes but it really is very limiting and if you're using the GPR for serious offroad hiking, biking or driving or doing any amateur cartography (and the watch is very capable of all these things) the I/O and mapping functionality of G-Shock Connected is very restricting.

Mike


----------



## paperchasin

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> L
> XL
> GPR


Wow the GPR makes the GWG look so small!


----------



## Ottovonn

GPR Rangeman Software patch up! I wish they'd tell us what's being updated though.


----------



## Dr.Who

Is this an iPhone thing, because I haven't seen any updates lately?


----------



## Ottovonn

Dr.Who said:


> Is this an iPhone thing, because I haven't seen any updates lately?


I've never used an Android phone, so I'm not sure. My iPhone alerted me that a software update for the Rangeman was available. I then connected my watch to download the update. It seems to be a large update since it's still downloading the patch.

Maybe try connecting yours to your phone and see if it downloads the update.


----------



## Dr.Who

I've tried (for past couple of days actually), but there's no update messages showing up. I've also checked if there's any Casio Connect app updates available (from the app, under About section etc) but no luck.


----------



## Ottovonn

Dr.Who said:


> I've tried (for past couple of days actually), but there's no update messages showing up. I've also checked if there's any Casio Connect app updates available (from the app, under About section etc) but no luck.


Ah, that's a bummer. You've seemingly exhausted all reasonable options. I hope someone else can help. :<


----------



## Queen6

Dr.Who said:


> Is this an iPhone thing, because I haven't seen any updates lately?


No, I got the update last night on my Android phone. As per other members no noticeable differences.

Q-6


----------



## elborderas

Just checked with my Android and got the update too.
Haven't had time to go through every single menu though to check for changes.
I also forgot to take a screenshot of the before and after for the different firmware versions of the watch.


----------



## Falconeye75

bigswifty1 said:


> At present there is no way to export activities and waypoints from G-SHock Connected. G-Shock Connected in general holds the GPR back in a lot of ways and this is one of the most irritating. Since it's a pretty simple app, and the GPX file format is a standard XML I hope this will get added to some future revision.
> 
> Obviously on your new phone you can do a data import from the GPR and all the activities and points still on the GPR will import onto your new phone.
> 
> G-Shock Connected works as far as it goes but it really is very limiting and if you're using the GPR for serious offroad hiking, biking or driving or doing any amateur cartography (and the watch is very capable of all these things) the I/O and mapping functionality of G-Shock Connected is very restricting.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, yes, I hope too they will provide GPX export on the app, it seems so easy to do !!

Oh yes !!! You are right, I can import data from the watch. I thought activity were deleted from the watch when imported first time !! Thanks a lot again.


----------



## Oldgrid

WatchUp69 posted video of the update on his site. He also found no differences. It's possible the update was for the phone software?


----------



## Ottovonn

I'm not sure if folks have read this, but I came across a neat review of the B1000. I like reading up stuff on watches I own lol

(Well, the pics are neat. A lot of the info written is stuff we're familiar with)


----------



## bigswifty1

Ottovonn said:


> I'm not sure if folks have read this, but I came across a neat review of the B1000. I like reading up stuff on watches I own lol
> 
> (Well, the pics are neat. A lot of the info written is stuff we're familiar with)


Good read, thanks for that.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

For show


----------



## Javelin

Hi,
I’m confused about the tide times on the watch and phone app.
The BBC tide website shows the times in UTC. 
The watch and app show a similar time, however I thought I read in the instructions that the watch shows the tide times in DST if appropriate.
Can anyone clarify?
Cheers


----------



## Time4Playnow

Javelin said:


> Hi,
> I'm confused about the tide times on the watch and phone app.
> The BBC tide website shows the times in UTC.
> The watch and app show a similar time, however I thought I read in the instructions that the watch shows the tide times in DST if appropriate.
> Can anyone clarify?
> Cheers


The watch will show tide times according to the local time of the city specified for tides. If DST is in effect this this time will reflect DST.


----------



## Javelin

Time4Playnow said:


> Javelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm confused about the tide times on the watch and phone app.
> The BBC tide website shows the times in UTC.
> The watch and app show a similar time, however I thought I read in the instructions that the watch shows the tide times in DST if appropriate.
> Can anyone clarify?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> The watch will show tide times according to the local time of the city specified for tides. If DST is in effect this this time will reflect DST.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought but the phone app displays the high tide times correctly matching online tide tables without DST.
Obversing the tide state in the actual location, I would say that the app/watch are showing times without DST.
I've attached a shot of the BBC tide tables and another of the phone app and two of the watch itself. The watch shows high tide between 1000 and 1100.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @gartner Enjoy your latest acquisition and welcome to the club. Well done

GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77
68) DarkuLJX
69) gartner

Total: 76


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @salimuk Congrats & enjoy

GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77
68) DarkuLJX
69) gartner
70) salimuk

Total: 77


----------



## salimuk

thanks


----------



## gartner

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats @gartner Enjoy your latest acquisition and welcome to the club. Well done


Thank you:-!. It's a great club to be inb-).


----------



## gartner

@Deepsea_dweller, aren't we supposed to count them in here?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-counting-thread-4656231-12.html



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats @gartner Enjoy your latest acquisition and welcome to the club. Well done
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD (2)
> 5) GregNYC
> 6) Jomarr (2)
> 7) T3C
> 8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
> 9) Daniel JB
> 10) Myrrhman
> 11) ArtDirik
> 12) Alan From New York
> 13) Beeman1979
> 14) hasto092
> 15) asterix550
> 16) Leon007
> 17) Clockit
> 18) HeadOffice
> 19) maxpowerful
> 20) Aenkor
> 21) RandM
> 22) Oreezy
> 23) andyahs (2)
> 24) willydribble
> 25) Ottovonn
> 26) javylsu (3)
> 27) JanW
> 28) Oldgrid
> 29) Worker
> 30) jpcwon
> 31) ccoffin1333
> 32) jay6ird
> 33) IndianaFuzz
> 34) Bill R W
> 35) millioncobra
> 36) elborderas
> 37) Trailhead23
> 38) nkwatchy
> 39) jdmvette
> 40) Jarv
> 41) NizamNizzkun
> 42) TTR350
> 43) vonalim
> 44) Science451
> 45) cbkihong
> 46) usfcs
> 47) MORGANpl
> 48) William1Wilson
> 49) Sailordoc
> 50) taamax
> 51) dutchguy2
> 52) craniotes
> 53) natrep (2)
> 54) pihalbe
> 55) dududuckling
> 56) dieselten
> 57) sticky
> 58) Colderamstel
> 59) Queen6
> 60) Mister X
> 61) Falconeye75
> 62) Dr.Who
> 63) marked
> 64) Javelin
> 65) TheloniousFox
> 66) romseyman
> 67) KCMitch77
> 68) DarkuLJX
> 69) gartner
> 
> Total: 76


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



gartner said:


> @Deepsea_dweller, aren't we supposed to count them in here?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-counting-thread-4656231-12.html


Yeah in both threads - however this counting thread is more accurate I'm afraid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romseyman

.


----------



## romseyman

gartner said:


> @Deepsea_dweller, aren't we supposed to count them in here?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-counting-thread-4656231-12.html


Piowa's counting threads are his idea I think and are the best so far. For some reason Piowa is absent since some time but I'm sure he will be back soon. :-!


----------



## gartner

I see. Well, it's good then that @Deepsea_dweller stepped inside to continue the counting:-!.


----------



## sky_sun

I feel sorry for those people who they want close this thread by all ways
I don't know why 
Maybe because they want always they are who the best and those threads must be in the top &#55357;&#56853;
Any way this is the original thread for gpr b1000
And i hop the admins make ut fixed thread and no new threads for this gor 1000.. Now are you calmed and cold who dont like me &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;❄


----------



## Adrian Markus

CASIO G-GSHOCK RANGEMAN -GPRB-1000-1B LIMITED EDITION Colour~Only a few were made in the world
Finally got it 🤩


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big congrats @Adrian Markus. Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) Time4Playnow 
4) Deepsea_dweller (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77
68) DarkuLJX
69) gartner
70) salimuk
71) Adrian Markus

Total: 78


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @Camguy Welcome to the club. Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) Time4Playnow 
4) Deepsea_dweller (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77
68) DarkuLJX
69) gartner
70) salimuk
71) Adrian Markus 
72) Camguy

Total: 79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Thanks for the photo @DavidWebb Enjoy and congrats @starhammer10

GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) Time4Playnow 
4) Deepsea_dweller (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77
68) DarkuLJX
69) gartner
70) salimuk
71) Adrian Markus 
72) Camguy
73) DavidWebb
74) starhammer10

Total: 81

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Really don't care too much about his video .. and the warranty is surely gone ..


As it turns out, Casio repaired the encoder problem under warranty. Here's his video about the repair, which he posted today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



GaryK30 said:


> As it turns out, Casio repaired the encoder problem under warranty. Here's his video about the repair, which he posted today.


Thanks for posting and keeping us in the loop Gary. Gotta watch after work. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



GaryK30 said:


> As it turns out, Casio repaired the encoder problem under warranty. Here's his video about the repair, which he posted today.


What encoder problem?? :think:


----------



## javylsu

^Isn't that the guy that had a problem with the crown sometimes not scrolling the right way through the menus?


----------



## WES51

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



GaryK30 said:


> As it turns out, Casio repaired the encoder problem under warranty. Here's his video about the repair, which he posted today.


I'm surprised that Casio fixed it under warranty after he opened it. He even specifically pointed that out towards the end of his video.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Time4Playnow said:


> What encoder problem?? :think:


Here's his earlier video that shows the problem.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Added @paperchasin & @stockae92 
GPR-B1000 owners list

1) mtb2104 
2) kubr1ck 
3) Time4Playnow 
4) Deepsea_dweller (2)
5) GregNYC 
6) Jomarr (2)
7) T3C
8) Cowboy Bebop (2)
9) Daniel JB
10) Myrrhman
11) ArtDirik 
12) Alan From New York
13) Beeman1979 
14) hasto092 
15) asterix550 
16) Leon007 
17) Clockit 
18) HeadOffice 
19) maxpowerful 
20) Aenkor 
21) RandM 
22) Oreezy 
23) andyahs (2)
24) willydribble 
25) Ottovonn 
26) javylsu (3) 
27) JanW 
28) Oldgrid 
29) Worker 
30) jpcwon 
31) ccoffin1333
32) jay6ird 
33) IndianaFuzz 
34) Bill R W
35) millioncobra
36) elborderas 
37) Trailhead23
38) nkwatchy
39) jdmvette
40) Jarv 
41) NizamNizzkun
42) TTR350
43) vonalim
44) Science451
45) cbkihong 
46) usfcs
47) MORGANpl
48) William1Wilson
49) Sailordoc 
50) taamax
51) dutchguy2 
52) craniotes 
53) natrep (2)
54) pihalbe
55) dududuckling
56) dieselten
57) sticky 
58) Colderamstel
59) Queen6
60) Mister X
61) Falconeye75
62) Dr.Who
63) marked 
64) Javelin 
65) TheloniousFox
66) romseyman
67) KCMitch77
68) DarkuLJX
69) gartner
70) salimuk
71) Adrian Markus 
72) Camguy
73) DavidWebb
74) starhammer10
75) paperchasin
76) stockae92

Total: 83


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just for show 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. one more here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## snipizgood1

What do you think guys about the new Garmin Instinct ?

For less than half the price of the gpr B1000, garmin seems to directely compete against g shock watch ? And thr instinct looks much more innovant that g shock...


----------



## BadTrainDriver

snipizgood1 said:


> What do you think guys about the new Garmin Instinct ?
> 
> For less than half the price of the gpr B1000, garmin seems to directely compete against g shock watch ? And thr instinct looks much more innovant that g shock...


If you think that Garmin is a direct competitor to the GPR B1000, you don't know much about the GPR B1000...


----------



## snipizgood1

BadTrainDriver said:


> snipizgood1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think guys about the new Garmin Instinct ?
> 
> For less than half the price of the gpr B1000, garmin seems to directely compete against g shock watch ? And thr instinct looks much more innovant that g shock...
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that Garmin is a direct competitor to the GPR B1000, you don't know much about the GPR B1000...
Click to expand...

I know rhat gpr b1000 is SOLAR, woah...

I also know that gpr b1000 is ridicilously too big and too expensive. Gps function are also stricly limited, as well as the ios/android app.

It is not an insult to say that garmin instinct is the g-shock casio should have done if they were a little more reactive...they still propose watches as 20 years ago.


----------



## snipizgood1

Maybe it's you who don't know much about the new Garmin instinct. They are now directly competitng the casio g-shock watches


----------



## Time4Playnow

snipizgood1 said:


> Maybe it's you who don't know much about the new Garmin instinct. They are now directly competitng the casio g-shock watches


The Instinct is no doubt a very capable watch. Certainly has many features and functions.

Three ways in which it cannot compete with the GPR: water resistance; lack of sapphire crystal; and the biggest thing -- no solar power.

The Instinct's battery is only good for 14 days in smartwatch mode, and 16 hours in GPS mode. The GPR Rangeman can run indefinitely in non-GPS mode. And even after using GPS for a long while, it can still be re-charged using only solar power.

Huge difference - with the Instinct the user is still TETHERED to an external power source. Not so with the GPR Rangeman. So ultimately the Garmin Instinct can NOT compete with the GPR.

I am curious to read more about MILSTD 810G though. ;-) Here - some of you might be interested in this link: MIL-STD-810 G ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING LABORATORY

There are some interesting test methods listed in MILSTD 810G. Like these...


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Time4Playnow said:


> The Instinct is no doubt a very capable watch. Certainly has many features and functions.
> 
> Three ways in which it cannot compete with the GPR: water resistance; lack of sapphire crystal; and the biggest thing -- no solar power.
> 
> The Instinct's battery is only good for 14 days in smartwatch mode, and 16 hours in GPS mode. The GPR Rangeman can run indefinitely in non-GPS mode. And even after using GPS for a long while, it can still be re-charged using only solar power.
> 
> Huge difference - with the Instinct the user is still TETHERED to an external power source. Not so with the GPR Rangeman. So ultimately the Garmin Instinct can NOT compete with the GPR.
> 
> I am curious to read more about MILSTD 810G though. ;-) Here - some of you might be interested in this link: MIL-STD-810 G ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING LABORATORY
> 
> There are some interesting test methods listed in MILSTD 810G. Like these...


OWNED!


----------



## stockae92

Time4Playnow said:


> The Instinct is no doubt a very capable watch. Certainly has many features and functions.
> 
> Three ways in which it cannot compete with the GPR: water resistance; lack of sapphire crystal; and the biggest thing -- no solar power.
> 
> The Instinct's battery is only good for 14 days in smartwatch mode, and 16 hours in GPS mode. The GPR Rangeman can run indefinitely in non-GPS mode. And even after using GPS for a long while, it can still be re-charged using only solar power.
> 
> Huge difference - with the Instinct the user is still TETHERED to an external power source. Not so with the GPR Rangeman. So ultimately the Garmin Instinct can NOT compete with the GPR.
> 
> I am curious to read more about MILSTD 810G though. ;-) Here - some of you might be interested in this link: MIL-STD-810 G ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING LABORATORY
> 
> There are some interesting test methods listed in MILSTD 810G. Like these...


I think Instinct targets a slightly different market. If you want to track your run stat and with oHR sensor, GPR simply can't. Instinct has notification, which I would want if I want to wear a smart watch, GPR again comes up empty. To me, they are different enough that they are not mutually exclusive. I can imagine some one could get one for runs, and the one for play.

But to be honest, if I don't already have the Fenix 5X, I would get a Garmin 645 for running instead of the Instinct.


----------



## stockae92

Time4Playnow said:


> The Instinct is no doubt a very capable watch. Certainly has many features and functions.
> 
> Three ways in which it cannot compete with the GPR: water resistance; lack of sapphire crystal; and the biggest thing -- no solar power.
> 
> The Instinct's battery is only good for 14 days in smartwatch mode, and 16 hours in GPS mode. The GPR Rangeman can run indefinitely in non-GPS mode. And even after using GPS for a long while, it can still be re-charged using only solar power.
> 
> Huge difference - with the Instinct the user is still TETHERED to an external power source. Not so with the GPR Rangeman. So ultimately the Garmin Instinct can NOT compete with the GPR.
> 
> I am curious to read more about MILSTD 810G though. ;-) Here - some of you might be interested in this link: MIL-STD-810 G ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING LABORATORY
> 
> There are some interesting test methods listed in MILSTD 810G. Like these...


I think Instinct targets a slightly different market. If you want to track your run stat and with oHR sensor, GPR simply can't. Instinct has notification, which I would want if I want to wear a smart watch, GPR again comes up empty. To me, they are different enough that they are not mutually exclusive. I can imagine some one could get one for runs, and the one for play.

But to be honest, if I don't already have the Fenix 5X, I would get a Garmin 645 for running instead of the Instinct.


----------



## Oldgrid

Definitely for a the different market. One is for people who wear Spandex the other for when TSHTF.


----------



## Oldgrid

Definitely for a the different market. One is for people who wear Spandex the other for when TSHTF.


----------



## Odie

Oldgrid said:


> Definitely for a the different market. One is for people who wear Spandex the other for when TSHTF.


If SHTF, the last thing people would worry about is what kind of watch they're going to wear on the run...

The Garmin Instinct is a reasonable competitor to the Protrek lineup. I understand the whole "solar" vs rechargeable battery arguments, I don't disagree. But how many of us are EVER going to REALLY be in that type of situation that would rely solely on a solar powered watch? That type of boasting is purely for people on geeky watch forums.

I have my Descent MK1 which I'm very happy with but if I didn't, I'd buy the Garmin Instinct. I'm a Garmin Dealer and I did order a few for my store..so you never know...

The Protrek's have fallen behind the times with improvements.


----------



## Seikogi

Odie said:


> If SHTF, the last thing people would worry about is what kind of watch they're going to wear on the run...
> 
> The Garmin Instinct is a reasonable competitor to the Protrek lineup. I understand the whole "solar" vs rechargeable battery arguments, I don't disagree. But how many of us are EVER going to REALLY be in that type of situation that would rely solely on a solar powered watch? That type of boasting is purely for people on geeky watch forums.
> 
> I have my Descent MK1 which I'm very happy with but if I didn't, I'd buy the Garmin Instinct. I'm a Garmin Dealer and I did order a few for my store..so you never know...
> 
> The Protrek's have fallen behind the times with improvements.


LOL, you are in NY (New York?).

It happens regularly in the Alps (to name a region) where people are missing because they lost track of the route, injured themselves and cannot make it back in time or during winter in case of a avalanche. Solar would still work and can be a small help in such situations. Think about military operations where soldiers are lost or behind enemy lines and need a watch to tell time in order to coordinate.

Maybe as a Garmin dealer using a Garmin watch is an overkill as well? Why not just use a phone afterall?


----------



## Time4Playnow

stockae92 said:


> I think Instinct targets a slightly different market. If you want to track your run stat and with oHR sensor, GPR simply can't. Instinct has notification, which I would want if I want to wear a smart watch, GPR again comes up empty. To me, they are different enough that they are not mutually exclusive. I can imagine some one could get one for runs, and the one for play.
> 
> But to be honest, if I don't already have the Fenix 5X, I would get a Garmin 645 for running instead of the Instinct.


I agree. I wouldn't have made the comparison, but that other guy already did. So I just tried to point out some of the important differences between them.



Odie said:


> If SHTF, the last thing people would worry about is what kind of watch they're going to wear on the run...
> 
> The Garmin Instinct is a reasonable competitor to the Protrek lineup. I understand the whole "solar" vs rechargeable battery arguments, I don't disagree. *But how many of us are EVER going to REALLY be in that type of situation that would rely solely on a solar powered watch? That type of boasting is purely for people on geeky watch forums.*
> 
> I have my Descent MK1 which I'm very happy with but if I didn't, I'd buy the Garmin Instinct. I'm a Garmin Dealer and I did order a few for my store..so you never know...
> 
> The Protrek's have fallen behind the times with improvements.


It isn't "just" about those who would really be in that type of situation. It's also about those who don't WANT a watch that has to constantly be plugged in to be recharged. I'm in that latter group here. I also don't want any watch that is "more connected" than the GPR. I don't want my watch to send notifications to my phone, etc. None of that.

The GPR is still mostly a self-autonomous watch that falls right in line with how all other Gs have been. The Garmins are fundamentally different in that way. So for me, and many others, the GPR is exactly the type of watch we want.


----------



## Oldgrid

Odie said:


> If SHTF, the last thing people would worry about is what kind of watch they're going to wear on the run...
> 
> The Garmin Instinct is a reasonable competitor to the Protrek lineup. I understand the whole "solar" vs rechargeable battery arguments, I don't disagree. But how many of us are EVER going to REALLY be in that type of situation that would rely solely on a solar powered watch? That type of boasting is purely for people on geeky watch forums.
> 
> I have my Descent MK1 which I'm very happy with but if I didn't, I'd buy the Garmin Instinct. I'm a Garmin Dealer and I did order a few for my store..so you never know...
> 
> The Protrek's have fallen behind the times with improvements.


Ya I'm a snuff dipping trail riding watch geek that's lived in remote areas of Alaska for over fifty years. I have to depend on every piece of equipment I got. I have had to call for a rescue and I have had the Garmin GPS battery's go dead.


----------



## Odie

Are we really going to have this GPR vs Garmin crap debate again? Nowhere in my previous post did I state that, as I said that it is competition to the Protrek lineup as the price points are similar.

You guys love your GPR? Great, that’s fine. For my needs, Garmin works a lot better. The past few posts were about the new Garmin Instinct, not the love infatuation with the brick of a watch AKA the GPR-B1000. 

Back on topic, the Garmin Instinct is a good bang for your buck watch for those that are more budget conscious and don’t want to spend $600+ on the Fenix lineup or the GPR.


----------



## Oldgrid

Odie said:


> Are we really going to have this GPR vs Garmin crap debate again? Nowhere in my previous post did I state that, as I said that it is competition to the Protrek lineup as the price points are similar.
> 
> You guys love your GPR? Great, that's fine. For my needs, Garmin works a lot better. The past few posts were about the new Garmin Instinct, not the love infatuation with the brick of a watch AKA the GPR-B1000.
> 
> Back on topic, the Garmin Instinct is a good bang for your buck watch for those that are more budget conscious and don't want to spend $600+ on the Fenix lineup or the GPR.


I agree with you. There's no one size fits all. I do have a question and I'm not being snarky. No where in the Garmin Instinct or Fenix description did I find if it would give a Lat/Lon position. Does it? And can it work without a smart phone or do you need one to download stuff. The Casio IS a brick and I only wear it when out in the bush. I only go to town a couple times a year so haven't had a chance to examine a Garmin or talk to someone who has one.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Odie said:


> Are we really going to have this GPR vs Garmin crap debate again? Nowhere in my previous post did I state that, as I said that it is competition to the Protrek lineup as the price points are similar.
> 
> You guys love your GPR? Great, that's fine. For my needs, Garmin works a lot better. The past few posts were about the new Garmin Instinct, not the love infatuation with the brick of a watch AKA the GPR-B1000.
> 
> Back on topic, the Garmin Instinct is a good bang for your buck watch for those that are more budget conscious and don't want to spend $600+ on the Fenix lineup or the GPR.


No, we're not. I just pointed out something that you didn't mention - that's all.

You love your Garmin? That's fine too. Just remember this isn't a Garmin thread.


----------



## Odie

Oldgrid said:


> I agree with you. There's no one size fits all. I do have a question and I'm not being snarky. No where in the Garmin Instinct or Fenix description did I find if it would give a Lat/Lon position. Does it? And can it work without a smart phone or do you need one to download stuff. The Casio IS a brick and I only wear it when out in the bush. I only go to town a couple times a year so haven't had a chance to examine a Garmin or talk to someone who has one.


I can't attest to other variations of the Garmin series but at least the Fenix 5 lineup and newer can. You can use several applications to get it or you can download a widget that can give it to you.

When I'm outside, it takes 5-10 seconds at the most to get a GPS fix.

@Time, you are correct but this is still a watch forum where people come to get educated about watches. I myself may never have gone in the direction I have over the past decade I've been coming to WUS, if it wasn't for comments from various members about other watches.


----------



## Oldgrid

Thanks. One other question. I haven't been able to use my laptop with the GPR. Can a laptop be used with the Garmin? I gave my Smart Phone back because it was basically a pain to carry around and I just needed a phone for those I've Fallen And Can't Get Up times.


----------



## stockae92

You can set / update / configure the Garmin with Laptop with Garmin Connection, downloadable from Garmin web site.



Oldgrid said:


> Thanks. One other question. I haven't been able to use my laptop with the GPR. Can a laptop be used with the Garmin? I gave my Smart Phone back because it was basically a pain to carry around and I just needed a phone for those I've Fallen And Can't Get Up times.


----------



## stockae92

You can set / update / configure the Garmin with Laptop with Garmin Connection, downloadable from Garmin web site.



Oldgrid said:


> Thanks. One other question. I haven't been able to use my laptop with the GPR. Can a laptop be used with the Garmin? I gave my Smart Phone back because it was basically a pain to carry around and I just needed a phone for those I've Fallen And Can't Get Up times.


----------



## snipizgood1

Funny fact, the GPR B1000 has the same wheigt than an iphone 8 !


----------



## pihalbe

Just discovered this great video with a big GPS-test. 



Thank you very much for doing this!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

When people get lost in the Alps the weather is so bad, solar won't help.
I own Garmin Fenix 5X Plus.
It get recharged ten times on a small power bank.
It can be used 20 days as an ABC HR Bluetooth watch.
It embarks cartography.
It can be updated... 
It got a color screen usable outside...

I'm also a Casio fan since the 80's.
The new Rangeman as bold as it looks do not fit my requirement solely because of its ergonomy. 

I have tried it at the G Store as I was ready to buy it. 

But this Garmin Instinct is really tempting in form and functions for an ABC HR GPS watch. 
The aggressivity of many when the Rangeman is compared to other GPS watches is strange. 
To each their own but allow comparaison just for knowledge sake. 
Pardon my English. I'm French. 


Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> When people get lost in the Alps the weather is so bad, solar won't help.
> I own Garmin Fenix 5X Plus.
> It get recharged ten times on a small power bank.
> It can be used 20 days as an ABC HR Bluetooth watch.
> It embarks cartography.
> It can be updated...
> It got a color screen usable outside...
> 
> I'm also a Casio fan since the 80's.
> The new Rangeman as bold as it looks do not fit my requirement solely because of its ergonomy.
> 
> I have tried it at the G Store as I was ready to buy it.
> 
> But this Garmin Instinct is really tempting in form and functions for an ABC HR GPS watch.
> The aggressivity of many when the Rangeman is compared to other GPS watches is strange.
> To each their own but allow comparaison just for knowledge sake.
> Pardon my English. I'm French.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


You'll have a hard time downgrading from the 5x Plus to the Instinct. The Instinct is a good watch as I've been playing with it for a bit now but the stored maps, better resolution is hard to ignore.


----------



## Oldgrid

Nemo_Sandman said:


> When people get lost in the Alps the weather is so bad, solar won't help.
> I own Garmin Fenix 5X Plus.
> It get recharged ten times on a small power bank.
> It can be used 20 days as an ABC HR Bluetooth watch.
> It embarks cartography.
> It can be updated...
> It got a color screen usable outside...
> 
> I'm also a Casio fan since the 80's.
> The new Rangeman as bold as it looks do not fit my requirement solely because of its ergonomy.
> 
> I have tried it at the G Store as I was ready to buy it.
> 
> But this Garmin Instinct is really tempting in form and functions for an ABC HR GPS watch.
> The aggressivity of many when the Rangeman is compared to other GPS watches is strange.
> To each their own but allow comparaison just for knowledge sake.
> Pardon my English. I'm French.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


I have nothing against the Garmin. Their just different watches for different purposes. The GPR can be used with a power pack. Just remember to bring the charging dock with you. Just for giggles I tried it.


----------



## Oldgrid

Nemo_Sandman said:


> When people get lost in the Alps the weather is so bad, solar won't help.
> I own Garmin Fenix 5X Plus.
> It get recharged ten times on a small power bank.
> It can be used 20 days as an ABC HR Bluetooth watch.
> It embarks cartography.
> It can be updated...
> It got a color screen usable outside...
> 
> I'm also a Casio fan since the 80's.
> The new Rangeman as bold as it looks do not fit my requirement solely because of its ergonomy.
> 
> I have tried it at the G Store as I was ready to buy it.
> 
> But this Garmin Instinct is really tempting in form and functions for an ABC HR GPS watch.
> The aggressivity of many when the Rangeman is compared to other GPS watches is strange.
> To each their own but allow comparaison just for knowledge sake.
> Pardon my English. I'm French.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


I have nothing against the Garmin. Their just different watches for different purposes. The GPR can be used with a power pack. Just remember to bring the charging dock with you. Just for giggles I tried it.


----------



## paperchasin

This video is a pretty good analogy for the Garmin Fenix 5 vs Casio Rangeman GPR-B1000:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

One deducted @Myrrhman .. ( but surely a couple more additions in November/ December as the 35th Anniversary GPR is around the corner ) Enjoy your new D-1000 @Myrrhman. Good luck 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (2)
GregNYC 
Jomarr (2)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (2)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92

Total: 82


----------



## Myrrhman

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> One deducted @Myrrhman .. ( but surely a couple more additions in November/ December as the 35th Anniversary GPR is around the corner ) Enjoy your new D-1000 @Myrrhman. Good luck


Thank you !
(Btw, I thought the other thread was the official counting thread. Sorry  )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Myrrhman said:


> Thank you !
> (Btw, I thought the other thread was the official counting thread. Sorry  )


Yes indeed - it is the official counting thread ( Piowa's ) However this one here is the official GPR counting thread of the original GPR thread


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh yes .. just arrived in HK 








Picking up tomorrow  More to come later this week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

As promised My 35th Anniversary GPR ❤️Just picked up.









Let's go guys Surely more new owners very soonIt's a beauty !

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC 
Jomarr (2)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (2)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92

Total: 83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## memento_mori

If you look here 



It seems, that the arrow points always direct to the starting point (if saved).

But the gentleman also speaks about a automatically saved waypoint ... so what?

After viewing this video, I never want to use this very complicated process in stress, bad weather, lost in the alps.


----------



## javylsu

Deepsea_dweller said:


> As promised My 35th Anniversary GPR ❤️Just picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go guys Surely more new owners very soonIt's a beauty !


Congratulations and welcome to the "Triple GPR Club"


----------



## javylsu

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



memento_mori said:


> If you look here
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, that the arrow points always direct to the starting point (if saved).
> 
> But the gentleman also speaks about a automatically saved waypoint ... so what?
> 
> After viewing this video, I never want to use this very complicated process in stress, bad weather, lost in the alps.


I don't think it's complicated - if there are no waypoints saved, the watch guides you back to the starting point in a straight line. If there are waypoints saved, the watch guides you back to the starting point via the waypoints.


----------



## Odie

When you guys are getting updates sent to your watch, do any address the GPS? The GPS and it’s connecting time is painstaking slow while watching these videos. At 25:50 he exits Navigation and at 26:15 he tries to save a point memo. Takes nearly 30+ seconds to reconnect. You’d think it would have stored the GPS Ephemeris Data.


----------



## paperchasin

I would really like all all-black GPR. I wonder if they will release such a version?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

javylsu said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the "Triple GPR Club"


Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A wonderful addition  Well done Casio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @Adam020


GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC 
Jomarr (2)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (2)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020

Total: 84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]


----------



## Odie

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats @Adam020
> 
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow
> Deepsea_dweller (3)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (2)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (2)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (2)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> Adam020
> 
> Total: 84
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


[/QUOTE]

I think Piowa has this GPR count taken care of buddy, no sense in having a redundant post when the official count is taken place elsewhere.

I'm sure you can express your excitement there...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

My girlfriend sporting the 35th Anniversary Rangeman during the HK Golf Open


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great news & welcome to the club @AlexxvDEnjoy the beauty Let's see if we can break the 100 barrier on F17 in 2018. That would be quite something Have fun @AlexxvD. Happy for ya

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC 
Jomarr (2)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (2)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD

Total: 85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

It appears that one can get a GPR-B1000-1 from Topper for $680 ($800 less 15%) during their Black Friday special. The promotion also includes a DW-5600CMB-1 signed by Mr. Ibe.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/kikuo-ibe-promotion


----------



## electorn

I know i am preaching to the converted here but thought I would share a size comparison with a few of my other watches, super sized goodness!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Welcome aboard @Jomarr. Just the second 35th Anniversary Magma Ocean Ranger on F17 ... Enjoy 








[ @Jomarr photo credit ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC 
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (2)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD

Total: 86


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Congrats @Cowboy Bebop on your GPR-B1000tf Anniversary Rangeman. Only the third Magma Ocean GPR on F17 so far. Keep it coming gents 









( Photo credit: @Cowboy Bebop )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD

Total: 87


----------



## 77Martin

Hello all! I'm new here, unfortunately I do not know the language and everything I write is translated, but I will try to describe the situation.
GPR I have been in for a month. I noticed that the MODE and ADJUST buttons with these metal rings move sideways, the other buttons seem to be still. Is this a fault or is it supposed to be this way? You have it too?
It does not give me peace, so I will be happy to hear whether these two buttons are rocking from side to side.


----------



## Oldgrid

Mine don't move. If the play seems excessive I'd return it. It's possible it could compromise the waterproofing.


----------



## 77Martin

I have just checked the store and it seems that they are also moving there, I am curious about the opinions of other users.
I think that the light and receiving buttons hold the bezel and therefore do not move, while the mode and adjust buttons move because nothing holds them.


----------



## MrMoustache

77Martin said:


> Hello all! I'm new here, unfortunately I do not know the language and everything I write is translated, but I will try to describe the situation.
> GPR I have been in for a month. I noticed that the MODE and ADJUST buttons with these metal rings move sideways, the other buttons seem to be still. Is this a fault or is it supposed to be this way? You have it too?
> It does not give me peace, so I will be happy to hear whether these two buttons are rocking from side to side.


Yeah, it's completely normal, don't worry about that. The crown moves also sideways and that's how it supposed to be, there's no risk of water getting inside of it or anything like that. I've been using my watch for months and it gets wet every day without issues. Just keep on enjoying of your Rangeman fully, no worries! 🙂


----------



## MrMoustache

And oh, for the reference: my Suunto 9 Baro's ALL three buttons moves sideways too. So, in our Rangeman's two buttons + crown the sideways movement is completely normal, no need to worry about it 🙂


----------



## zuiko

Got one last week... too many other watches at the time of initial release but despite my fears on size I'm finding this to be a great G-shock addition. I had the 9400 also but gave that away to my son a while ago. This one will be mine till they release an update but even as it is it has many things I really love. Biggest gripe is the 2km scale on GPS. 200-400m minimum would have been better imo.


----------



## 77Martin

Thank you so much for the answers, gentlemen.
I wonder, then, how the metal rings are embedded, whether another watch has the same solution or whether casio gpr is the only one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big Congrats @zuiko on the GPR-B1000tf Anniversary Rangeman. It's Magma Ocean Ranger number 4 on F17 ( deepsea_dweller @Jomarr @Cowboy Bebop @zuiko 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko

Total: 88


----------



## andyahs

Picking up Friday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

andyahs said:


> Picking up Friday.
> 
> View attachment 13726855


Great news Congrats and pls post some shots upon arrival

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Magma Ocean GPR Ranger number 5Well done @dududuckling 









( photo credit: @dududuckling )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko

Total: 89 ( can we break 100 by the end of this year? )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dududuckling

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Thank you for addition to the list!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



MrMoustache said:


> And oh, for the reference: my Suunto 9 Baro's ALL three buttons moves sideways too. So, in our Rangeman's two buttons + crown the sideways movement is completely normal, no need to worry about it


Do you own the GPR? Just wondering ? Haven't seen any photos ( your photos ) yet ... just saying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GeSte

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*









What a beauty!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Wow nice @GeSteGreat score. Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte

Total: 90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oracine

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post here  
I have my watch for about a week, and today i notice the background of the LCD is blinking. Just wondering if anybody else experience this.

I have video of it in Youtube, but i not be able to post any link in my first post.


Thanks


----------



## Jlawjj

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow nice @GeSteGreat score. Enjoy
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow
> Deepsea_dweller (3)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (2)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> Adam020
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> 
> Total: 90
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love the display!! So crisp and clean! I suppose I need to be added as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow nice @GeSteGreat score. Enjoy
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow
> Deepsea_dweller (3)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (2)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> Adam020
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> 
> Total: 90
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love the display!! So crisp and clean! I suppose I need to be added as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Such a beauty. Big congrats @Jlawjj  Great timing  Enjoy and a great festive season


GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (2)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj

Total: 91


----------



## Odie

oracine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here
> I have my watch for about a week, and today i notice the background of the LCD is blinking. Just wondering if anybody else experience this.
> 
> I have video of it in Youtube, but i not be able to post any link in my first post.
> 
> Thanks


If this happens while exposed to the sun, then that is normal. If it's happening indoors, then no.


----------



## pihalbe

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Really curious if you count up to 100 after christmas.


----------



## andyahs

My third on the wrist.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Great 3rd GPR Ranger @andyahs Big congrats. Love the 35th Anniversary edition. Enjoy your holidays and wishing you a great New Year

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj

Total: 92


----------



## aparezco

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

View attachment IMG_0205.jpg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR Latest addition @aparezcoWell done and happy holidays 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco

Total: 93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scout

Add me to the list please


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done @Scout Big congrats. Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout

Total: 94

6 to go


----------



## kj2

So I cancelled this watch, earlier this year. But now.. I've ordered it again!  
Hope that it arrives tomorrow. Otherwise it will be Wednesday.

Edit; just received an email, that it will be shipped on Wednesday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



kj2 said:


> So I cancelled this watch, earlier this year. But now.. I've ordered it again!
> Hope that it arrives tomorrow. Otherwise it will be Wednesday.
> 
> Edit; just received an email, that it will be shipped on Wednesday.


Awesome news. Well done Pls post a few shots upon arrival 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

I finally picked up a pre-owned Rangeman GPR-B1000 and absolutely love it! Please add me to this growing list of happy GPR-B1000 owners. A belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Drummer1

I finally picked up a pre-owned Rangeman GPR-B1000 and absolutely love it! Please add me to this growing list of happy GPR-B1000 owners. A belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all!
View attachment 13760795

View attachment 13760801


----------



## Mbaulfinger

To all those who own the GPR B1000TF-1 how flashy is this watch in person? Is it really a bling watch or sort of understated bling? As understated as a watch in this size range can be! I've combed this thread for pictures but would still
love to hear from people who own this model. I really love the red accents on the watch but wonder whether gold screws are too showy? Currently wear the GPR B1000-1 and it gets plenty of attention. Thanks everyone for any comments.


Alf


----------



## emptywrist

Happy to join the club!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Wow 2 new arrivals. Congrats @Drummer1 and @emptywristNumber 95 and 96. Well done. GPR-B1000 is finishing on a high note  Happy New Year everyone

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1
emptywrist

Total: 96

Edit - Re: GPR-B1000tf 
@Mbaulfinger... understated flashy. Great attention to details. Stands out of all 4 imho - Yet not too bold


----------



## GrouchoM

emptywrist said:


> Happy to join the club!
> 
> View attachment 13761255


At least one of your watches needs to sync.


----------



## Drummer1

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Thanks for adding me to the list!


----------



## DanielJB

Hi Everyone, happy new year and I hope you are all rocking the new Rangeman. I have mine for over 6 months now and its been fantastic, however, I am having a few difficulties with the navigation aspect I wouldn't mind some help with, Ive looked through the manuals and can't find anything. 

From what I can gather the sync from the watch to the phone is one way except when you want to upload a route where the menu says "upload to watch". I have been trying to name point memo's, activity logs in the app as well as delete both points and activity logs but it doesn't seem to sync with the watch, when I go back into the watch nothing has changed, but what I have amended in the app is still there? I find this perplexing because I would have thought that if you changed something in the app it would change the info in the watch as well. 

1) I appears you have to manually change or delete the info for routes and point memos in the watch and then "log import" to see changes in the app and that it is one way only - am I wrong?

2) You cannot name point memos in the watch, such as home etc?

3) What is the go with the latest updates, it appears nothing has changed?

I would really appreciate your help in that I am starting to rely more on this watch as a navigational tool.


----------



## bigswifty1

As far as I know the transfer of Point Memos and Activities are unidirectional from the watch to the app. I don't think you can rename a point memo on the watch. I think that is why they went with the fairly hinky icons, so at least you have some idea what your point memo is about. But I agree that this would be a nice thing to have. 

With the updates, like a lot of software and firmware updates, it's entirely possible that you don't notice any difference. Often updates are for fairly obscure "edge case" bug fixes that many of us would never encounter.

I'm glad you're enjoying your ranger and using it for nav, I love mine.
Mike


----------



## MrMoustache

bigswifty1 said:


> With the updates, like a lot of software and firmware updates, it's entirely possible that you don't notice any difference. Often updates are for fairly obscure "edge case" bug fixes that many of us would never encounter.


Is there a new update for Rangeman? My Connected App doesn't let me know about it and checking the Watch software update gives me up to date status. Am I missing something?


----------



## GaryK30

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-rangeman-x-vitaliy-raskalov-sakhalin/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Damn cool Gary Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kj2

Got him!


----------



## Retops

Add me to the list. Ordered today and should arrive Wednesday. I wanted the dual time screen with local and UTC time for daily use and the GPS for some of my overseas excursions. Have a nearly new Mudmaster, but I was just too curious about the features of this beauty. It will be my daily companion.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great choice Big congrats @kj2 and big congrats @Retops ( pls post photos upon arrival; add you afterwards ) Enjoy the beauties, have fun and wishing you all the best in 2019

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1
emptywrist
kj2

Total: 97

Edit:
@Mbaulfinger... could you pls be so kind and posting a photo of your GPR. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrMoustache

MrMoustache said:


> bigswifty1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the updates, like a lot of software and firmware updates, it's entirely possible that you don't notice any difference. Often updates are for fairly obscure "edge case" bug fixes that many of us would never encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a new update for Rangeman? My Connected App doesn't let me know about it and checking the Watch software update gives me up to date status. Am I missing something?
Click to expand...

Bigswifty1, just checking if you missed this? Do you know if there's a new update for GPR-B1000 because my Connected app doesn't let me know about it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



MrMoustache said:


> Bigswifty1, just checking if you missed this? Do you know if there's a new update for GPR-B1000 because my Connected app doesn't let me know about it.


Can you post a photo of your GPR? I think you never did until today  Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigswifty1

MrMoustache said:


> Bigswifty1, just checking if you missed this? Do you know if there's a new update for GPR-B1000 because my Connected app doesn't let me know about it.


I haven't noticed an update for quite a while, I can't quite recall when, but it was several months ago. I'm referring to the watch updates here. Regarding the Connected app, I don't know when it updated, my updates are automatic and unless something goes wrong I don't generally notice. Sorry!
Mike


----------



## MrMoustache

bigswifty1 said:


> I haven't noticed an update for quite a while, I can't quite recall when, but it was several months ago. I'm referring to the watch updates here. Regarding the Connected app, I don't know when it updated, my updates are automatic and unless something goes wrong I don't generally notice. Sorry!
> Mike


Thanks, man! Yeah, I meant the watch updates, I haven't seen GPR-B1000 updates for months. Just asking because someone mentioned in some thread about Rangeman's updates, so I'm curious if there really is a new update for the watch that I have missed or doesn't my Connected app show it? At least the Watch software update in the Connected says it's up to date, no new updates for the watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kj2 said:


> Got him!
> 
> View attachment 13767139


Big congrats kj2 Fine shot too. Enjoy


----------



## Drummer1

I hope nobody here experiences the frustration of getting your GPR-B1000 repaired after only wearing it for a few days then have to send it off ($22s/h) because the (D) pusher is loose and not working properly! I was really stoked to wear and use this watch I paid $702.00 for and didn't expect a G-Shock at this quality level and price to have issues after 6 months of use. The previous owner informed me that he had to send it off to get the crown repaired too because it had the known scrolling issue. Enjoy your GPR-B1000 and I hope none of you have multiple issues with your's.


----------



## Odie

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Can you post a photo of your GPR? I think you never did until today  Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You have a problem dude. If someone says they have the watch, then they have it whether they choose to post a picture or not. I know this GPR list of yours is your pride and joy, but chill.


----------



## DanielJB

bigswifty1 said:


> As far as I know the transfer of Point Memos and Activities are unidirectional from the watch to the app. I don't think you can rename a point memo on the watch. I think that is why they went with the fairly hinky icons, so at least you have some idea what your point memo is about. But I agree that this would be a nice thing to have.
> 
> With the updates, like a lot of software and firmware updates, it's entirely possible that you don't notice any difference. Often updates are for fairly obscure "edge case" bug fixes that many of us would never encounter.
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying your ranger and using it for nav, I love mine.
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Sorry for not replying sooner I was actually using the Ranger whilst I was out on a hunt, I literally posted then on the spur of the moment went.

Thanks so much for your reply its nice to know its not user error that I can't rename point memos and have a two way sync.

I am using the watch more for nav instead of my Garmin inreach, and loving how I don't have to charge it up constantly.

The watch is good for nav and I like the reliability and the robustness of the system but a few firmware updates to streamline would be great. Having something on the wrist that I know will always work when I am in the middle of the jungle of bush is great peace of mind.

Glad to hear that you are loving the watch, and it appears to be performing nav-wise for you.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## milloncobra

Drummer1 said:


> I hope nobody here experiences the frustration of getting your GPR-B1000 repaired after only wearing it for a few days then have to send it off ($22s/h) because the (D) pusher is loose and not working properly! I was really stoked to wear and use this watch I paid $702.00 for and didn't expect a G-Shock at this quality level and price to have issues after 6 months of use. The previous owner informed me that he had to send it off to get the crown repaired too because it had the known scrolling issue. Enjoy your GPR-B1000 and I hope none of you have multiple issues with your's.


Mine had backlight isseus, get a whole new lcd unit. And finally getting it back then the D button stop working, because they didn't put the module straight in the housing pffff, but now works great again and except of this all I love it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## gartner

I bought mine new on the 10th of September and sent it in a month later because of the crown scroll issue. Got it back in 4 weeks with a new crown reciever and after a couple of hours it started screwing with me again. Sent it back in and this time they replaced the crown, crown reciever and the motherboard. It took 5 weeks this time so I was without it for 9 weeks. That's why I understand both of you .


----------



## Drummer1

milloncobra said:


> Mine had backlight isseus, get a whole new lcd unit. And finally getting it back then the D button stop working, because they didn't put the module straight in the housing pffff, but now works great again and except of this all I love it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


Wow, that really bites! I hate to see that a great Casio G-Shock like this Rangeman GPR-B1000 has so many bugs for an $800 watch. I understand products are going to have issues especially with all the bells and whistles packed into this Rangeman, but it is frustrating especially when I have to spend $22.00 just to ship it to be repaired. I also love my Rangeman GPR-B1000 and it is my favorite G-Shock I own, but the thought has crossed my mind that I should have waited to buy one in a couple of years and by then the price will be lower and these issues fixed by Casio.


----------



## Drummer1

milloncobra said:


> Mine had backlight isseus, get a whole new lcd unit. And finally getting it back then the D button stop working, because they didn't put the module straight in the housing pffff, but now works great again and except of this all I love it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


Wow, that really bites! I hate to see that a great Casio G-Shock like this Rangeman GPR-B1000 has so many bugs for an $800 watch. I understand products are going to have issues especially with all the bells and whistles packed into this Rangeman, but it is frustrating especially when I have to spend $22.00 just to ship it to be repaired. I also love my Rangeman GPR-B1000 and it is my favorite G-Shock I own, but the thought has crossed my mind that I should have waited to buy one in a couple of years and by then the price will be lower and these issues fixed by Casio.


----------



## Drummer1

gartner said:


> I bought mine new on the 10th of September and sent it in a month later because of the crown scroll issue. Got it back in 4 weeks with a new crown reciever and after a couple of hours it started screwing with me again. Sent it back in and this time they replaced the crown, crown reciever and the motherboard. It took 5 weeks this time so I was without it for 9 weeks. That's why I understand both of you .


That is harsh and sorry to hear you had a bad experience with your Rangeman! Hopefully all is well with it now and you wont run into any further issues. Owning one of these Rangeman GPR-B1000 can be a love-hate relationship!


----------



## gartner

Drummer1 said:


> gartner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine new on the 10th of September and sent it in a month later because of the crown scroll issue. Got it back in 4 weeks with a new crown reciever and after a couple of hours it started screwing with me again. Sent it back in and this time they replaced the crown, crown reciever and the motherboard. It took 5 weeks this time so I was without it for 9 weeks. That's why I understand both of you ?.
> 
> 
> 
> That is harsh and sorry to hear you had a bad experience with your Rangeman! Hopefully all is well with it now and you wont run into any further issues. Owning one of these Rangeman GPR-B1000 can be a love-hate relationship!
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes, all is well now and working as it should. They didn't complicate at all plus I bought a new TLC strap and bezel from them for a really good price so the watch is now almost new from inside to outside ?. I hope yours will be fixed soon so you can enjoy it too...and that is stays like that ?.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[ photo credit @S.L. ]

Another arrival yesterday. Well done @S.L. The 35th Anniversary version is a beauty. Congrats and enjoy

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.

Total: 98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Hello deepsea_dweller, if you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your Rangeman Magma Ocean from?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Drummer1 said:


> Hello deepsea_dweller, if you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your Rangeman Magma Ocean from?


Directly from Japan ( friend ) right after the release.









First outdoor shot. My girlfriend sporting the GPR-B1000tf during last years Hong Kong  Golf Open, 1st Round

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

I received good news today from Casio Elite Service that my D pusher was repaired and my Rangeman GPR-B1000 has been shipped back to me. I will have it this Friday and am very excited. I can't believe how quick the repair was on my Rangeman, but thrilled that I wasn't without it for too long.


----------



## Drummer1

Quick question for you all, why is it so hard to find the Rangeman GPR-B1000-1B which comes in the olive green strap and yellow accents? The only store I can find it at is at Tic Tac Area at a wonderful price of $634.92. Is this option just more limited? If so I'm considering buying one from them at that great price.


----------



## DarkuLJX

Drummer1 said:


> Quick question for you all, why is it so hard to find the Rangeman GPR-B1000-1B which comes in the olive green strap and yellow accents? The only store I can find it at is at Tic Tac Area at a wonderful price of $634.92. Is this option just more limited? If so I'm considering buying one from them at that great price.


Not sure how true this is, but I've heard the olive green one has stopped production, together with the black GWF-D1000 Froggie.


----------



## gartner

I don't know why, but in Europe, the green model is now marked as "new", since it hasn't been available until now. Out of production for the rest of the world and new in Europe, makes sense .

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gpr-b1000-1ber/


----------



## gartner

I don't know why, but in Europe, the green model is now marked as "new", since it hasn't been available until now. Out of production for the rest of the world and new in Europe, makes sense.

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gpr-b1000-1ber/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @oscarduke, greetings to Colombia ( we have another Colombian member @Pachoe ) and enjoy the Ranger. Have fun









( Photo credit: @oscarduke )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke

Total: 99

1 to go !!!


----------



## mikesul

Mine just arrived this morning. It is charging now so you can make me #100 if you like


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



mikesul said:


> Mine just arrived this morning. It is charging now so you can make me #100 if you like


Big congrats  and welcome aboard. Which model did you get ? A photo would be cool  








Here my Toyota GPR 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

100 100 100








[ photo credit @Pedronev85 ]
Big congrats. Enjoy the beauty. It's been a long time coming and glad that you finally have followed through. Have fun

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85

Total: 100 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pedronev85

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 100 100 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ photo credit @Pedronev85 ]
> Big congrats. Enjoy the beauty. It's been a long time coming and glad that you finally have followed through. Have fun
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow
> Deepsea_dweller (3)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (3)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> Adam020
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> Jlawjj
> aparezco
> Scout
> Drummer1
> emptywrist
> kj2
> S.L.
> oscarduke
> Pedronev85
> 
> Total: 100
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks man... It has been a long time coming! My only regret however, is that I didn't get it sooner!! Fantastic G, glad to finally complete the owners list 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## deonprins88

Add me to the gang! So glad I got this beast ⌚


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Wow now they're coming thick and fast. Well done @deonprins88 and welcome to the club  Enjoy the beauty and thanks for sharing









[photo credit &deonprins88]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88

Total: 101


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @0311B50 Enjoy 








( photo credit @0311B50 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50

Total: 102


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Retops

Really enjoying my new Rangeman. So far, in spite of hours of exposure to the sun, the battery meter stays at three bars. Will 
I have to use the charger to get it fully charged?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Retops said:


> Really enjoying my new Rangeman. So far, in spite of hours of exposure to the sun, the battery meter stays at three bars. Will
> I have to use the charger to get it fully charged?


Sun charging takes a bit longer than usual [ e.g. my Frogman is way faster ] However with the external charger it's full within 2 hours or so Btw would be awesome showing your new Ranger; let's have a photo 









Here is my latest acquisition and my fave GPR so far


----------



## bigswifty1

The Rangebeast is by far the slowest charging of my seven Tough Solar G's. If I leave mine on the shelf in my bedroom *near* a window but not actually on the sill, it can take many many weeks to recover from a couple of days of intense Navigation usage. Mine charges a lot faster if I actually wear it.



Retops said:


> Really enjoying my new Rangeman. So far, in spite of hours of exposure to the sun, the battery meter stays at three bars. Will
> I have to use the charger to get it fully charged?


----------



## andyahs

Retops said:


> Really enjoying my new Rangeman. So far, in spite of hours of exposure to the sun, the battery meter stays at three bars. Will
> I have to use the charger to get it fully charged?


A lot of factors involved but yes that's why it came with a charger.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Got an update (iOS) today... seems to be minor..,gotta check tonight after work 
 However .. first and foremost I love the Ranger - not the App










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Here is my second GPR-B1000 Rangeman in the Magma Ocean 35th Anniversary! It is quite amazing and will be a keeper in my collection since my original GPR-B1000-1 is currently on eBay and will sell on Saturday. I plan to buy another GPR-B1000 in the future when the prices start falling, so I'm not wearing the Magma Ocean daily.


----------



## Drummer1

Here is my second GPR-B1000 Rangeman in the Magma Ocean 35th Anniversary! It is quite amazing and will be a keeper in my collection since my original GPR-B1000-1 is currently on eBay and will sell on Saturday. I plan to buy another GPR-B1000 in the future when the prices start falling, so I'm not wearing the Magma Ocean daily. 
View attachment 13851929
View attachment 13851931


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool @Drummer1  Huge congrats. Enjoy the beauty! Well done 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50

Total: 103

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Well done @dogandcatdentist Big congrats 









( photo credit: @dogandcatdentist )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist

Total: 104

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 77Martin

Gentlemen, how do you restore the factory settings in the watch or delete the time update history?


----------



## memento_mori

77Martin said:


> Gentlemen, how do you restore the factory settings in the watch or delete the time update history?


I think with the app. There is a restore original function.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Just 4 show. Old & new Ranger generation 








3 GPR's and the limited edition GW-9400fsd-4 Hong Kong Fire Services Department Ranger 150th Anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 77Martin

memento_mori said:


> 77Martin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen, how do you restore the factory settings in the watch or delete the time update history?
> 
> 
> 
> I think with the app. There is a restore original function.
Click to expand...

In the application, I can not see anything about restoring settings or clearing up the history of time


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*









Shutter Island ... Just 4 show 104 Rangers so far on F17 Keep it coming gents; another one waiting in the wings  ... you know rumours rumours  and Basel World is just around the corner


----------



## Servus

We'll see....
what rumours, nothing has penetrated into Franconia up to here yet.

Kind regards

As always beautiful picture of your "little".


----------



## paulphilly

I purchased the GPR-B1000TF today and am super excited. I hope Casio has worked out the bugs and when I called today, they said that last week there is an update to ensure proper function of the 3D maps on the GShock app. That is good news. Is everyone still loving there Rangeman? I am very excited to receive mine next week.


----------



## bigswifty1

Still digging mine. Wear it occasionally as an everyday street watch, but I never hike without it, and will be hiking with it tomorrow.

Confirm that 3d maps in G-Shock Connected are working again, such as they are.

I'm sure you'll enjoy yours, they are a very cool watch IMO.

Mike



paulphilly said:


> I purchased the GPR-B1000TF today and am super excited. I hope Casio has worked out the bugs and when I called today, they said that last week there is an update to ensure proper function of the 3D maps on the GShock app. That is good news. Is everyone still loving there Rangeman? I am very excited to receive mine next week.


----------



## bigswifty1

Still digging mine. Wear it occasionally as an everyday street watch, but I never hike without it, and will be hiking with it tomorrow.

Confirm that 3d maps in G-Shock Connected are working again, such as they are.

I'm sure you'll enjoy yours, they are a very cool watch IMO.

Mike



paulphilly said:


> I purchased the GPR-B1000TF today and am super excited. I hope Casio has worked out the bugs and when I called today, they said that last week there is an update to ensure proper function of the 3D maps on the GShock app. That is good news. Is everyone still loving there Rangeman? I am very excited to receive mine next week.


----------



## javylsu

Still every bit as awesome as when I got them.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big congrats & welcome to the club @fcasoli Well done; enjoy









[ photo credit: @tcasoli ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli

Total: 105









4 show. [ Photo credit: @Deepsea_dweller ]


----------



## deonprins88

Found a nice review online, check it out: https://alternativereviews.blog/2019/02/13/casio-rangeman-gpr-b1000-review/amp/


----------



## memento_mori

„For most people a Garmin Fenix will be a far better option for going outdoors. ... The Casio is truly ment for extreme conditions, where almost no other watch or smartphone will help you. But in normal conditions, most other outdoor and sportwatches with navigation will be a better choice for many people.”

I agree!


----------



## bigswifty1

Maybe for some. "Going outdoors" means different things to different people  Personally I'm never buying another watch that needs a charger.

It's an interesting review. Although the reviewer slightly expands on his early comments about the battery life, I really wish people would investigate properly BEFORE making stupid statements like "make sure that the watch is fully charged before going on a hike".

I agree with a lot of the reviewer's other comments. Interesting review.

Mike



memento_mori said:


> „For most people a Garmin Fenix will be a far better option for going outdoors. ... The Casio is truly ment for extreme conditions, where almost no other watch or smartphone will help you. But in normal conditions, most other outdoor and sportwatches with navigation will be a better choice for many people."
> 
> I agree!


----------



## fcasoli

Hi, I noted the navigation button is not solid, floating in all directions, as if it floated over a soft pillow, a feeling of little solidity.... I prefer the solution with sleeve around the button...


----------



## herculelingenu

Good evening,

I would to buy this model but i have to chose between :

- magma ocean (899€)
- team land cruiser limited edition (800€)
- classical (639€).

But i saw a Frogman suite case limited edition (699€) or Magma ocean (same price) !

Could you help me ?

@fascoli is it a Rangeman Magma Ocean


----------



## herculelingenu

Good evening,

I would to buy this model but i have to chose between :

- magma ocean (899€)
- team land cruiser limited edition (800€)
- classical (639€).

But i saw a Frogman suite case limited edition (699€) or Magma ocean (same price) !

Could you help me ?

@fascoli is it a Rangeman Magma Ocean


----------



## fcasoli

My trilogy is different from the official Magma Ocean


----------



## Oldgrid

When I first got mine I wore it everyday. It quickly became apparent that it was just to big for that. I do a lot of trail riding and won't leave home without it. It's been through hell and keeps going. Never had a problem with the battery or navigation even when in the twenty's worn under my coat sleeve. My Garmin handheld GPS eats batteries. The Casio almost never needs a charge. The Fenix is more attractive and could be worn most anywhere without raising an eyebrow. The Casio is more of a pure survival tool. They both do the job they were built for. Just my 2 bits.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Latest new GPR-Ranger owner Welcome to the club @Atomant Congrats & Enjoy 









[ photo credit: @Atomant ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant

Total: 106


----------



## Oldgrid

Question. Is it possible to update the GPR B-1000 with my laptop? I don't have a smart phone.


----------



## paulphilly

Christmas came early


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful addition @paulphilly. Big congrats. Enjoy and thanks for the sweet photosLove the kitten too; so sweet and curious 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
paulphilly

Total: 107


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Now they're really coming thick & fast. Welcome aboard and congrats @Jsf721 Enjoy 









[ photo credit to: @Jsf721 ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
paulphilly
Jsf721

Total: 108


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Our member @Bulldog is the latest GPR owner. Well done & enjoy 









[ photo credit: @Bulldog ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
paulphilly 
Jsf721
Bulldog

Total: 109

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Minus 1 @paulphilly .. back to 108

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog

Total: 108









( credit: Deepsea_dweller )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bratz

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Received mine yesterday. Its too blingy for a Gshock .

GPS Time only - Succesful
GPS Time+Pos - Failed
Auto Time Adjustment(App)- Successful

It is a huge watch but it does look fine on my 6.75" wrist maybe due to its shape/design.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



bratz said:


> Received mine yesterday. Its too blingy for a Gshock .
> 
> GPS Time only - Succesful
> GPS Time+Pos - Failed
> Auto Time Adjustment(App)- Successful
> 
> It is a huge watch but it does look fine on my 6.75" wrist maybe due to its shape/design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congrats @bratz Enjoy

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz

Total: back to 109 again


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @Derek N  Well done. Welcome to the club. Enjoy









[ photo credit: @Derek N ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N

Total: 110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

The GPR Ranger owners list is growing and growing Welcome aboard @dssd027 and a cool shot Enjoy









[ photo credit: @dssd027 ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027

Total: 111


----------



## ronalddheld

Has there been More than one firmware update since the watch was released?


----------



## Atomant

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Thank you! I was looking for the GPR-B1000 count thread but couldn't find it!


----------



## ronalddheld

To get up to speed on this watch do I need to go back to August of last year?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Drummer1 minus one GPR :-( 


GPR-B1000 owners list 

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (3)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027

Total: 110


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odie

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



ronalddheld said:


> To get up to speed on this watch do I need to go back to August of last year?


Basically. There is an unnecessary posting of new owners (even though there already is another top dedicated for the GPR-B1000) where it's basically destroyed this topic.

Just in case people want to post correctly, here is the thread that Piowa made:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-counting-thread-4656231.html#/topics/4656231


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Atomant said:


> Thank you! I was looking for the GPR-B1000 count thread but couldn't find it!


Indeed! That's the up-to-date GPR counting thread. 








Keep it coming gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odie

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Keep it coming gents


Yup, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gpr-b1000-counting-thread-4656231.html

...and then you can do all the "updating" your little heart desires


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

One for me ( 4th ) but sharing this GPR with my girlfriend as well I think she will be delighted  More to come once she is back in Hong Kong










GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027

Total: 111

Here a GPR shot while my girlfriend was watching last years Hong Kong Golf Open on the Opening Day Definitely looks good on her


----------



## GaryK30

This is funny.


----------



## GaryK30

This is funny.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GaryK30 said:


> This is funny.


Hilliarois  Thanks for sharing Gary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

GaryK30 said:


> This is funny.


Thanks for sharing this! I enjoy watching WatchUP69's videos which are quite informative and entertaining.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Drummer1 is back on trackCongrats again. Enjoy the Magma GPR. A beauty









( photo credit: @Drummer1 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027

Total: 112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

My latest update  (via iPhone)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> My latest update  (via iPhone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But after Android... 
I want the upgrade multilingual in my Magma, please Casio!


----------



## bratz

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> My latest update  (via iPhone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the info, DSD. Updated my android

Sent from my SM-T825Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



bratz said:


> Thanks for the info, DSD. Updated my android
> 
> Sent from my SM-T825Y using Tapatalk


You're welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

I am enjoying my Magma Ocean very much! Thank You.


----------



## gpr

Hi guys, does the use of the time+barometer screen empty the battery faster than the basic screen?
Because the battery indicator of my gpr drops from 4/4 to 3/4 without using the GPS a few weeks after loading with the charger. I use the time+baro screen 24/7.


----------



## gpr

Update: I asked the Casio Support and they told me, that the drop in battery is caused by the automated time sync via GPS. I am a bit confused, in my understanding there is no possibility to turn the automated sync off.
But maybe I'm wrong, can anyone enlighten this for me?


----------



## gartner

gpr said:


> Update: I asked the Casio Support and they told me, that the drop in battery is caused by the automated time sync via GPS. I am a bit confused, in my understanding there is no possibility to turn the automated sync off.
> But maybe I'm wrong, can anyone enlighten this for me?


There's an option in G-Shock Connected application. While you have the watch connected to your phone, you go to Settings -> Casio GPR-B1000(or some other name) -> Time adjustment.


----------



## gpr

Thanks for the answer! This option is disabled but nevertheless the watch syncs the time everyday. I have enabled and again disabled it, maybe it will stop syncing now.
But I can't imagine that this one time per day sync will empty the battery, I'm often outdoors or in my car with the watch exposed to sunlight.
I will keep you updated how this develops.


----------



## gartner

gpr said:


> Thanks for the answer! This option is disabled but nevertheless the watch syncs the time everyday. I have enabled and again disabled it, maybe it will stop syncing now.
> But I can't imagine that this one time per day sync will empty the battery, I'm often outdoors or in my car with the watch exposed to sunlight.
> I will keep you updated how this develops.


Yes, I doubt that too. Do you have the barometer information enabled?


----------



## gpr

gartner said:


> Do you have the barometer information enabled?


Nope, only the baro+time screen. Since my first post here I used only the basic screen and today was the first day with continuously 4/4 on the battery indicator. Seems that the baro screen is the problem.

Anyone here using the baro+time screen 24/7 for a longer period of time?


----------



## DarkuLJX

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I have it enabled all the time, but I don't have the issue of battery draining as fast as you. Takes mine a couple of weeks if I manually use the gps to sync the time every couple of days.

Could it be that when you charge it up with the charger, you didn't actually charge it up to full? You have to charge it until the lightning icon disappears, not just until the battery bars become full.

As for disabling the auto sync, have you tried enabling airplane mode?


----------



## gpr

QUOTE=DarkuLJX;48613023]Takes mine a couple of weeks[/QUOTE]

Thats same for me. So it seems, that the baro screen needs more power than the basic screen. Maybe it's because with the baro+time screen activated the watch takes pressure measurements more frequent than every two hours.
If you press a button and the pressure readout is displayed next to the graph for one hour, you can see it changing every few minutes when moving with a car (fast change in altitude).



DarkuLJX said:


> Could it be that when you charge it up with the charger, you didn't actually charge it up to full? You have to charge it until the lightning icon disappears, not just until the battery bars become full.
> 
> As for disabling the auto sync, have you tried enabling airplane mode?


I charge it until the icon disapears but I will try enabling the airplane mode, thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @fcasoli Well done; Enjoy









[ photo creditfcasoli ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
Adam020
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027

Total: 113


----------



## Adam020

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats @fcasoli Well done; Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ photo creditfcasoli ]
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow
> Deepsea_dweller (4)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (3)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> Adam020
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> Jlawjj
> aparezco
> Scout
> Drummer1 (2)
> emptywrist
> kj2
> S.L.
> oscarduke
> Pedronev85
> deonprins88
> 0311B50
> dogandcatdentist
> fcasoli (2)
> Atomant
> Jsf721
> Bulldog
> bratz
> Derek N
> dssd027
> 
> Total: 113


You can put me off this list, sold my Rangebeast


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Adam020 said:


> You can put me off this list, sold my Rangebeast


GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow 
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027

Total: 112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gpr

Hi guys,

to keep you updated: I contacted the Casio Support in Germany and after some E-Mails I wrote with them I have no conclusion in this topic.
In the last mail they told me that I have to charge the watch everyday for one minute on the charger to prevent the battery from going empty (no joke).
They don't even understand their own manual...

I'm pretty sure that the baro+time screen consumes a lot more battery than the basic screen but I've got no answer from them to this topic.

I will try to contact the support directly in Japan, maybe they can help me out.

@DarkuLJX: Since enabling the airplane mode no more automated time syncs, so it seems to work. Thank you!


----------



## bigswifty1

Firstly I'm sorry you're having such trouble! I hope it turns out ok for you.

Your post lead me to take a closer look at my own GPR battery usage. I use the GPS on mine several times a week for several hours at a go (I didn't say this would be scientific, sorry hehe). My Rangebeast battery was *fine* with basically just wearing it about, never needed the charger. I just leave it on a shelf in my room usually, ambient room lighting. Picking it up after not wearing it for a couple of weeks I was surprised to find I'd lost a "bar". I checked and I'd left it on Time+Baro, which is something I'd not done before.

So I started making sure I left my display on something else when I shelved the watch, and so far it has not dropped a bar. This is super unscientific I know, and I wish I had recorded times and charges before I did all this.

Anyway, I'm also convinced that the Time+baro screen draws more battery than the others.

Also I wish there was a way to check the battery status with a bit more granularity than the bars on the screen.
Mike



gpr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> to keep you updated: I contacted the Casio Support in Germany and after some E-Mails I wrote with them I have no conclusion in this topic.
> In the last mail they told me that I have to charge the watch everyday for one minute on the charger to prevent the battery from going empty (no joke).
> They don't even understand their own manual...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the baro+time screen consumes a lot more battery than the basic screen but I've got no answer from them to this topic.
> 
> I will try to contact the support directly in Japan, maybe they can help me out.
> 
> @DarkuLJX: Since enabling the airplane mode no more automated time syncs, so it seems to work. Thank you!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Keep it coming gents ... 









All 4 ❤️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gpr

bigswifty1 said:


> Anyway, I'm also convinced that the Time+baro screen draws more battery than the others.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts on that! My fear was that the behaviour of my gpr is somewhat unusual and I have to send it to Casio to get ist checked.
It's good to hear that there are others experiencing the same battery drain on the baro screen.


----------



## Drummer1

gpr said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts on that! My fear was that the behaviour of my gpr is somewhat unusual and I have to send it to Casio to get ist checked.
> It's good to hear that there are others experiencing the same battery drain on the baro screen.


I'm glad I came across this topic pertaining to the battery level draining. I noticed that my Magma Ocean Rangeman battery has dropped down 1 bar and my GPR-B1000-1 Rangeman has not lost any battery charge. I charged both of them up with the charger, set the screen to display local/world time and they are stored in my glass top watch case side-by-side. So, now I'm wondering why one is losing power but the other is not. I may have to try the suggestion about disabling the automatic time update and do some further testing.


----------



## Drummer1

gpr said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts on that! My fear was that the behaviour of my gpr is somewhat unusual and I have to send it to Casio to get ist checked.
> It's good to hear that there are others experiencing the same battery drain on the baro screen.


I'm glad I came across this topic pertaining to the battery level draining. I noticed that my Magma Ocean Rangeman battery has dropped down 1 bar and my GPR-B1000-1 Rangeman has not lost any battery charge. I charged both of them up with the charger, set the screen to display local/world time and they are stored in my glass top watch case side-by-side. So, now I'm wondering why one is losing power but the other is not. I may have to try the suggestion about disabling the automatic time update and do some further testing.


----------



## Oldgrid

I got mine on the basic time face. Sometimes it sits on a tabletop for a couple weeks when it's to nasty to go trail riding. Doesn't show any battery use. Will gain a couple seconds. Put it on the windowsill for a couple hours and it will set. Had it on a Zulu strap but it's so heavy it wanted to slide off putting it on or taking it off wrist. Switched to a Nato. Much gooder.


----------



## therion

Much gooder


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

( iOS ) update today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

First shot here. GWR-B1000
& GPR-B1000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wycinek

Hi I wonder if anyone of you know, is there any difference in models produced in 2018 and 2019? anything was improved? thanks!


----------



## Time4Playnow

wycinek said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone of you know, is there any difference in models produced in 2018 and 2019? anything was improved? thanks!


No. Casio doesn't make improvements like that. They won't make changes to the GPR-B1000 until a new model is released in a few years or so.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great goodies from Hong Kong. Well done @Time4Playnow. Congrats on your new Ranger. Enjoy









( Photo credit @Time4Playnow )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027

Total: 113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, kinda rando question - does anyone know a retail store in Orlando that actually has these things on display to try (or even just see). I keep finding myself interested, but at the price and size, its something i NEED to get hands on with first. Im going to be in Orlando for the holiday weekend, and i am sure I can steal an hour to go visit a store, but i just don't know where..


----------



## Time4Playnow

How many of you have prepared your GPR-B1000 to sync overnight (maybe my placing it in a good location, etc.) - only to catch yourself and realize that it's not going to sync via MB6!! :-d (I did it!) :-d:-d

The good news is, it should be syncing via BT at 12:30am and 06:30am. ;-)


----------



## Adam020

Time4Playnow said:


> How many of you have prepared your GPR-B1000 to sync overnight (maybe my placing it in a good location, etc.) - only to catch yourself and realize that it's not going to sync via MB6!! :-d (I did it!) :-d:-d
> 
> The good news is, it should be syncing via BT at 12:30am and 06:30am. ;-)


So if iam correct, it will be not overnight like MB6 but at day through BT (phone) ?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Adam020 said:


> So if iam correct, it will be not overnight like MB6 but at day through BT (phone) ?


Well not exactly true. Unless you change the setting, it will attempt to sync via BT 4 times per day, every 6 hours -- 12:30pm, 6:30pm, 12:30am, and 06:30am. So it will attempt to sync overnight via BT.

I simply meant to point out with my post that I sometimes forget it doesn't have MB6 -- instead has GPS and BT. (which work fine for me). ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, kinda rando question - does anyone know a retail store in Orlando that actually has these things on display to try (or even just see). I keep finding myself interested, but at the price and size, its something i NEED to get hands on with first. Im going to be in Orlando for the holiday weekend, and i am sure I can steal an hour to go visit a store, but i just don't know where..


Don't know of any stores in Orlando. But you could consider buying one from Amazon. If you're a Prime member you should be able to return it for free. Don't like it? Send it back.


----------



## Adam020

Time4Playnow said:


> Well not exactly true. Unless you change the setting, it will attempt to sync via BT 4 times per day, every 6 hours -- 12:30pm, 6:30pm, 12:30am, and 06:30am. So it will attempt to sync overnight via BT.
> 
> I simply meant to point out with my post that I sometimes forget it doesn't have MB6 -- instead has GPS and BT. (which work fine for me). ;-)


Thanks! Yes my first Rangeman also confussed me about this. I had the same thought like you (GPS vs MB6).


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Time4Playnow said:


> Don't know of any stores in Orlando. But you could consider buying one from Amazon. If you're a Prime member you should be able to return it for free. Don't like it? Send it back.


Well, I made the mistake of finding one in Littman jewelers in the Florida Mall. Damn that is an expensive mistake.. lol looks like I will be culling my collection shortly. ..

For what it's worth, I didn't see a warranty card with the watch. Littman I'd an authorized retailer.. am I good with just the box and receipt?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Divine_Madcat said:


> Well, I made the mistake of finding one in Littman jewelers in the Florida Mall. Damn that is an expensive mistake.. lol looks like I will be culling my collection shortly. ..
> 
> For what it's worth, I didn't see a warranty card with the watch. Littman I'd an authorized retailer.. am I good with just the box and receipt?


Yeah I don't think you'll generally get a warranty card - except maybe from Tourneau. If Littman is an A/D, then a receipt should be fine. If I were you I'd photograph that receipt too and keep it in a safe place on your computer also in case you lose the physical receipt.

Which GPR version did you get? Congrats!!


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah I don't think you'll generally get a warranty card - except maybe from Tourneau. If Littman is an A/D, then a receipt should be fine. If I were you I'd photograph that receipt too and keep it in a safe place on your computer also in case you lose the physical receipt.
> 
> Which GPR version did you get? Congrats!!


I went back and asked, and I did get the standard card (though unstamped). Either way, they are and AD, and I'll make sure to grab the receipt in a picture.

Beyond that, I just got the standard -1 model. For me, its basically what i have been looking for, for a long while. GPS positioning, rugged, AND solar. It may not have the topo maps of the Fenix 5x, but I feel the solar capability makes up for it (for me at least). Hopefully it works out as well as I am hoping!


----------



## Adam020

Divine_Madcat said:


> I went back and asked, and I did get the standard card (though unstamped). Either way, they are and AD, and I'll make sure to grab the receipt in a picture.
> 
> Beyond that, I just got the standard -1 model. For me, its basically what i have been looking for, for a long while. GPS positioning, rugged, AND solar. It may not have the topo maps of the Fenix 5x, but I feel the solar capability makes up for it (for me at least). Hopefully it works out as well as I am hoping!


Congrats, and....photos please


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Adam020 said:


> Congrats, and....photos please


Seconded Congrats and photos pls @Divine_Madcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Adam020 said:


> Congrats, and....photos please





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Seconded Congrats and photos pls @Divine_Madcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I gotcha fam!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Well done @Divine_Madcat








( Photo credit: Divine_Madcat )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat

Total: 114


----------



## nkwatchy

Time4Playnow said:


> No. Casio doesn't make improvements like that. They won't make changes to the GPR-B1000 until a new model is released in a few years or so.


Except when they changed the text on the original version of the GD-350 from this:









to this, almost immediately after release hahaha









I keep imagining an "The Emperor's New Clothes" type scene at a Casio HQ board meeting. "It means WHAT?!". The jury's out as to whether it's an "improvement", though.


----------



## Time4Playnow

nkwatchy said:


> Except when they changed the text on the original version of the GD-350 from this:
> 
> View attachment 14184395
> 
> 
> to this, almost immediately after release hahaha
> 
> I keep imagining an "The Emperor's New Clothes" type scene at a Casio HQ board meeting. "It means WHAT?!". The jury's out as to whether it's an "improvement", though.


Ha!! Yeah, no doubt they saw that as a bad mistake. :-d I actually had one of the early ones that said Vibrator - wish I had kept it, it might be worth something one day! :-d:-d


----------



## KCMitch77

I have a question about the charger. Will it charge with a wireless charger? I’m traveling and forgot to bring the charger. Just something I thought to try but being away from home I don’t have the wireless charger either. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Adam020

Count me in:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @Adam020 Well done. Enjoy









( Photo credit: Adam020 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020

Total: 115

Edit: @KCMitch77 
There's always some sunshine around to recharge if really necessary 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @Hotblack Desiato Welcome to the club









( credit: @Hotblack Desiato )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato

Total: 116


----------



## Adam020

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats @Adam020 Well done. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Photo credit: Adam020 )
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow (2)
> Deepsea_dweller (4)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (3)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> Jlawjj
> aparezco
> Scout
> Drummer1 (2)
> emptywrist
> kj2
> S.L.
> oscarduke
> Pedronev85
> deonprins88
> 0311B50
> dogandcatdentist
> fcasoli (2)
> Atomant
> Jsf721
> Bulldog
> bratz
> Derek N
> dssd027
> Divine_Madcat
> Adam020
> 
> Total: 115
> 
> Edit: @KCMitch77
> There's always some sunshine around to recharge if really necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Deepsea_dweller!


----------



## nkwatchy

KCMitch77 said:


> I have a question about the charger. Will it charge with a wireless charger? I'm traveling and forgot to bring the charger. Just something I thought to try but being away from home I don't have the wireless charger either.
> Thanks guys


Oh, do you mean a portable charger? I don't see why not, although you should definitely check the specifications (voltage etc) of both the charger and the watch, to ensure that you don't cause any damage.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, after some time with the watch, it is really growing on me. It is certainly as well built as any of my other G-Shocks (frankly, it beats my MT-G), and definitely more robust. That said, nothing is ever perfect..

- I really wish the screen was a smidge bigger - i would love if it went to the metal pips (or hell, all the way across, but i know it needs room for the solar somewhere). The screen is very sharp and usable though.
- There are a few small watch improvements i would love to see (i know some of these have been mentioned)
-- Make the scale zoom in greater than 1mi
-- Add one more screen showing live position/speed data
-- Speed up general sat acquisition 
-- Allow altitude calibration via GPS (this feels like something that should already happen with the time/pos update)

- I also would love to see some improvements on the phone side
-- Allow GPX exporting of activities and points ( i dont need garmin fitness level metrics, but just allowing me to take saved trips into any other mapping software would be excellent). 
-- If not GPX, at least allow the full screen map to show the selected topo or sat view instead of the street view
--Allow for a way to share an activity with people ("Hey, look at the cool hike/bike/kayak trip i did!").

All that said, i do love it, and cannot wait to use it on my next adventure (specifically thinking of some local kayaking), where i know i need the robustness, and the mapping functions can be useful. Glad i made the purchase on this guy..


----------



## DaveAdavidson

Bought mine a month ago and I love it. Coming from a fenix 5x and suunto s9 i can say i now wear my rangeman daily. Like mentioned about i would love a few tweaks. I do not understand how they have not implimented an export GPX in the app. I think this would make this watch perfect for me. Also adding the other page like the previous posted said to include speed/ pace. Not important but would be a nice bonus. A small niggle the zoom in seems to be sluggish and i am never sure if has worked or not first time. Overall super impressed. Went on a 35mile hike at the weekend and the battery went down 10% and i was gone for 13hours so thats not bad at all imho.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @DaveAdavidsonEnjoy 









[Photo credit: @DaveAdavidson]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson

Total: 117

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malJohann

Bought mine on eBay from an in-country AD. BNWT, purchase receipt and warranty card in my name for the equivalent of $600USD.

Just had to quote this from something I said back in 2015, a couple of months before purchasing my PRW-3510FC-1 pictured below.



malJohann said:


> Personally, I'd love to see something like a Protrek PRG-240T-7 with GPS, that does Alti and declination correction on request (from the reference ellipsoid and coordinates), then auto time-sync and time-zone every X configurable hours/days from the GPS (except when in power save mode), while still being solar powered. Can someone say "PROPER ABC WATCH"?!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @malJohann Well done and welcome aboard; great price you got. Enjoy and thanks 4 sharing









( photo credit: @malJohann )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann

Total: 118


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Anyone else sporting the J&K adapter on this bad boy? Feeling brave, i decided to order one (i have spent $40 in worse ways), but i feel like a solid metal band is really the way to go (opposed to the nato that i have planned for it at the moment). 
I would love to see what bands people have (assuming anyone out there has one), for... lets say, inspiration...


----------



## malJohann

Divine_Madcat said:


> Anyone else sporting the J&K adapter on this bad boy? Feeling brave, i decided to order one (i have spent $40 in worse ways), but i feel like a solid metal band is really the way to go (opposed to the nato that i have planned for it at the moment).
> I would love to see what bands people have (assuming anyone out there has one), for... lets say, inspiration...


I'm actually thinking of getting J&K adaptors to mount a bracelet like the FC from Casio, and also for the ability to mount a Nato before going to the field.


----------



## bigswifty1

I tried a nato on mine and didn't care for it at all. I think the watch is simply too heavy for it and it felt like it was just flopping about on the nato unless it's done up so tight it's uncomfortable. IMO it really needs the stiffness of the stock strap.



Divine_Madcat said:


> Anyone else sporting the J&K adapter on this bad boy? Feeling brave, i decided to order one (i have spent $40 in worse ways), but i feel like a solid metal band is really the way to go (opposed to the nato that i have planned for it at the moment).
> I would love to see what bands people have (assuming anyone out there has one), for... lets say, inspiration...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Divine_Madcat said:


> Anyone else sporting the J&K adapter on this bad boy? Feeling brave, i decided to order one (i have spent $40 in worse ways), but i feel like a solid metal band is really the way to go (opposed to the nato that i have planned for it at the moment).
> I would love to see what bands people have (assuming anyone out there has one), for... lets say, inspiration...


I really like the GPR on a Zulu strap. With the stock strap, often the strap is either slightly too loose or too tight. I get a better fit on the Zulu. And it's not too tight, it's actually very comfortable and the watch does not move around that much. I'm using the 2-piece straps from JaysAndKays. Red when I feel like it, or black for when I want more stealth. ;-) Personally I don't think I'd wear the GPR on bracelet - it would be unnecessarily heavy. But fyi, I could use the same J&Ks 24mm black band that I use on the D1000 Frogman.

But for the B1000-1B that I recently picked up, I like the stock green strap a lot (color) so will likely leave it on that. Meanwhile my black GPR will be on the Zulu nearly all the time. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yeah I was just about to mention you @Time4Playnow ... Great you spotted it already. Awesome job - perfect combo


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Time4Playnow said:


> I really like the GPR on a Zulu strap. With the stock strap, often the strap is either slightly too loose or too tight. I get a better fit on the Zulu. And it's not too tight, it's actually very comfortable and the watch does not move around that much. I'm using the 2-piece straps from JaysAndKays. Red when I feel like it, or black for when I want more stealth. ;-) Personally I don't think I'd wear the GPR on bracelet - it would be unnecessarily heavy. But fyi, I could use the same J&Ks 24mm black band that I use on the D1000 Frogman.
> 
> But for the B1000-1B that I recently picked up, I like the stock green strap a lot (color) so will likely leave it on that. Meanwhile my black GPR will be on the Zulu nearly all the time. ;-)


Really appreciate you taking the time to share that. That red is really sharp, and ill have to keep a strap like that in mind. Currently, i have this coming to me (if i dont like it on the GPR, i have other 24mm it will work on)..









I also really like the way the adapters look; they are very sharp looking. I admit the weight doesn't bother me (at least i dont expect it to), so i will keep a lookout for a metal strap and let you guys know how it goes if i get one..


----------



## Time4Playnow

Divine_Madcat said:


> Really appreciate you taking the time to share that. That red is really sharp, and ill have to keep a strap like that in mind. Currently, i have this coming to me (if i dont like it on the GPR, i have other 24mm it will work on)..
> 
> View attachment 14203371
> 
> 
> I also really like the way the adapters look; they are very sharp looking. I admit the weight doesn't bother me (at least i dont expect it to), so i will keep a lookout for a metal strap and let you guys know how it goes if i get one..


No problem. The JaysAndKays adapters are very nice - made of metal - and look like an original part, that's how well they fit. I guess one could put on nearly any 24mm strap. I'll probably try mine on a Borealis rubber strap at some point.

About the Nato/Zulu - one nice thing about the 2-piece straps is that they don't go underneath the watch and make it sit up any higher. The straps sold by J&Ks are of nice quality also. (btw, I have no affiliation with them, I just have a number of their adapters and straps..)


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, got my adapter in, and threw on a metal bracelet. I have to admit, it is heavier, but its growing on me. Kinda fits the ultra rugged image it has..
Either way, the adapter is great, and i love being able to throw on standard bands. If i can ever find (and affordable) black titanium that fits (And isn't beaten to hell), ill be all over it.
















(The nato i ordered will likely live on a Luminox 3800, as it fits that style pretty well)


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, i slapped that Nato i had on the watch, and i really like it too. Surprisingly comfortable for a big watch...


----------



## Oldgrid

OK Guys, I got a question. Trying to see lat lon position from watch in Google Earth. Every way I enter it Google says Not Recognized. Here's position. N 60.546 19" W 145.758 68" Appreciate the help.


----------



## Oldgrid

OK Guys, I got a question. Trying to see lat lon position from watch in Google Earth. Every way I enter it Google says Not Recognized. Here's position. N 60.546 19" W 145.758 68" Appreciate the help.

View attachment 14217685


----------



## GaryK30

Oldgrid said:


> OK Guys, I got a question. Trying to see lat lon position from watch in Google Earth. Every way I enter it Google says Not Recognized. Here's position. N 60.546 19" W 145.758 68" Appreciate the help.
> 
> View attachment 14217685


Try entering it into Google Maps or Google Earth as +60.54619 -145.75868 or 60.54619N 145.75868W.


----------



## Oldgrid

Thanks. That worked.


----------



## nkwatchy

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, got my adapter in, and threw on a metal bracelet. I have to admit, it is heavier, but its growing on me. Kinda fits the ultra rugged image it has..
> Either way, the adapter is great, and i love being able to throw on standard bands. If i can ever find (and affordable) black titanium that fits (And isn't beaten to hell), ill be all over it.
> 
> View attachment 14211109
> 
> View attachment 14211111
> 
> 
> (The nato i ordered will likely live on a Luminox 3800, as it fits that style pretty well)


Wow, that bracelet actually looks amazing! Mind posting photos of a few more angles? And where did you get they bracket from? Is it 22mm?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

nkwatchy said:


> Wow, that bracelet actually looks amazing! Mind posting photos of a few more angles? And where did you get they bracket from? Is it 22mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I can't be sure but that looks an awful lot like the bracelet from JaysAndKays. If so it's 24mm - and also looks great on the D1000 Frogman! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've found a great new combo for the GPR - Ranger on black rubber 24mm Borealis dive watch strap!! :-! Wish I had tried this sooner.

Strap is thick, comfortable, has a substantial buckle, and two strap keepers. If worn somewhat snug, the watch stays in place on your wrist, and the keepers don't move around either.

IMO you won't find a better rubber strap for the money than the Borealis. Only $25!

With this strap, the Ranger looks good AND feels good! Stays in place, and could not be more comfortable. I like it even better than the Nato/Zulu strap. (though that one is very good too!)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Looks fabulous @Time4Playnow Really enjoying it. Thanks 4 sharing with us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DarkuLJX

Now I can't wait for my adaptors to arrive...


----------



## Oldgrid

Went out to play yesterday and made this. Enjoy.


----------



## memento_mori

A hard ride — and a great video! Thank you!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for sharing @Oldgrid very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

Oldgrid said:


> Went out to play yesterday and made this. Enjoy.


Beautiful country. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, i missed the question earlier, but the bracelet i posted was just a basic (but well rated) purchase from amazon. I couldn't actually find a J&K bracelet to purchase..

However, i am curious, how is casio for service? I have noted that my baby is starting to misbehave - specifically, the dial will sometimes go the wrong direction (i rotate it down, it goes up). I have seen a few other people mention this, and i am slightly worried the problem will get worse. Any opinions on getting this fixed?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Better than never ;-) Big congrats @anto1980 and enjoy the new Ranger 










( photo credit @anto1980 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980

Total: 119

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anto1980

2 beasts in 2 weeks! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

anto1980 said:


> 2 beasts in 2 weeks!
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


You're on fire anto. No let up pls 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Here is my third GPR-B1000-1BER I just received last week from Spain. I love the green, yellow and black combination. Getting ready for some quiet reading time, have a great weekend!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Drummer1 said:


> Here is my third GPR-B1000-1BER I just received last week from Spain. I love the green, yellow and black combination. Getting ready for some quiet reading time, have a great weekend!


@Drummer1 That's GPR no.3 Isn't it ? Congrats and enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> @Drummer1 That's GPR no.3 Isn't it ? Congrats and enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes it is and thank you very much &#55357;&#56842; I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

@Drummer1 with his 3rd GPR and the 120th GPR Rangeman on F17  Well done gents and congrats again @Drummer1









[ photo credit: @Drummer1 ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980

Total: 120


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Well, I should be 121 by the end of the week.....

I have been a Seiko nut for a while, and straight auto guy, with a Garmin Fenix 3HR pulling outdoor activity duty.

I had a PRW 7000, but hated the tide display........then tried a Fenix 5s+, but the battery life SUCKED...

Recently added a Manaslu 8000gt and Rangeman, and loving both....

Long story short - just read thru this entire thread (wife is shopping), and have order a black version and also some jaysandkays adaptors!

I do a bunch of outdoor stuff, hiking and dog walking and am really looking forward to giving this one a twirl!

Pics to follow, Rangeman to tide me over:









...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Great news, cool story @Maddog1970 and welcome aboard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldgrid

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Congratulations. I put mine on a Riche Nato.


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Arrived this evening....3 days from Japan via EMS....no import duty or taxes.....just over $500US.....

.....oh and what a piece!

Programmed, adjusted and linked to my iproduct, my first hike/dog walk is programmed and ready to start tomorrow morning....

With the 20+ hours in full GPS mode and solar charging, this will punt my Garmin (with barely 4hrs in full gps mode and then needing to be plugged in!) and assume the role as numero uno outdoor watch......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow an awesome week for @Maddog1970 2 big arrival. Big congrats and welcome aboard. Enjoy the Ranger 









[ photo credit: @Maddog1970 ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970

Total: 121

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Thanks Deepsea.....

1st plotted hike this morning with my Werewolf, and worked a treat!

That 3D map that renders after you have down loaded is a piece of art!

FWIW - I have become disillusioned with my autos and have been cleaning them out in favour of solar/ecodrive/quartz, and Casio has really caught my attention.....for what I have paid (in the past) for a Seiko Diver, I am now getting ABC solar, etc, and could not be happier!


----------



## Maddog1970

Some quick and dirty thoughts after 48+ hours of use:

- battery life/solar charging is clearly the way to go for GPS watches......I've used the Nav 5 times already and the battery icon hasn't moved....if this was a Garmin it would be dead!
- GPS signal takes a while to acquire......my only real gripe at this point.
- the ability to plot and then follow a route is great.
- saving a "home" point memo and Naving back is WAY cool!
- this thing is big, but is it just me or is it crazy light?
- Jaysandkays should be here tomorrow, so can finally get it on an ISO!

Out in the wild this morning......


----------



## Maddog1970

II seem to be an army of one right now? Oh well.....

So this has not been off my wrist, and I continue to be impressed....

I have used the Nav 8 times now, from 35min walks to 2hour hikes, all the time running the BARO and having the auto light on at night.....

4 bars people!......if this was a Garmin, I would have had to charge it at least twice by now!

Can't remeber who said it, but in sports the best attribute is "availability", and that applies to the Rangeman!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> II seem to be an army of one right now? Oh well.....
> 
> So this has not been off my wrist, and I continue to be impressed....
> 
> I have used the Nav 8 times now, from 35min walks to 2hour hikes, all the time running the BARO and having the auto light on at night.....
> 
> 4 bars people!......if this was a Garmin, I would have had to charge it at least twice by now!
> 
> Can't remeber who said it, but in sports the best attribute is "availability", and that applies to the Rangeman!
> 
> View attachment 14329211


Huh?? Army of one?? :-s No, it's just that many of us discovered this already a long time ago. ;-) This Rangeman came out in April 2018. What took you so long?? :-d

Glad you like the GPR Ranger. Welcome to the club! :-!

The GPR is not perfect, but it has many positive attributes. I love mine with the adapters on a Borealis strap!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Time4Playnow said:


> Huh?? Army of one?? :-s No, it's just that many of us discovered this already a long time ago. ;-) This Rangeman came out in April 2018. What took you so long?? :-d
> 
> Glad you like the GPR Ranger. Welcome to the club! :-!
> 
> The GPR is not perfect, but it has many positive attributes. I love mine with the adapters on a Borealis strap!!


Yeah I know, late to the party.....has its advantages....cheaper admission and others have lead the way and ironed out/identified any short comings! (No secs on the STW, slow GPS pick up, etc).....

.....and my jaysandkays are arriving today, and either a black or orange 24mm borealis will be adorning my new fave toy!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Yeah I know, late to the party.....has its advantages....cheaper admission and others have lead the way and ironed out/identified any short comings! (No secs on the STW, slow GPS pick up, etc).....
> 
> .....and my jaysandkays are arriving today, and either a black or orange 24mm borealis will be adorning my new fave toy!


ORANGE Borealis.....!!! Hmmmmm......that sounds pretty awesome to me!!! (don't think I have one, though!)


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, Jaysandkays are here......nice quality, easy figment, but not sure how I feel about them!

Gonna live with them for a bit, but might be a case of "Casio knows best......"


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> ORANGE Borealis.....!!! Hmmmmm......that sounds pretty awesome to me!!! (don't think I have one, though!)


aHA!! I was wrong! Had one lying around. ;-) Let that be a lesson to you boys and girls - when buying Borealis straps, always buy MORE than what you think you need, cause sooner or later you will have a need for them! :-d

Thanks for mentioning that or I might not have thought of it!! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, Jaysandkays are here......nice quality, easy figment, but not sure how I feel about them!
> 
> Gonna live with them for a bit, but might be a case of "Casio knows best......"
> 
> View attachment 14329977


Looks good!! For me, they fit much better than the stock strap. More comfortable too.


----------



## Time4Playnow

BTW don't forget about THIS thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/2018-rangeman-gpr-b1000-nav-beast-photo-thread-awesomeness-post-em-up-guys-4668745.html


----------



## Maddog1970

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks good!! For me, they fit much better than the stock strap. More comfortable too.


I will plunk the orange on after lunch and see how we do!

Worst case scenario, they are an option if the strap breaks later on!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

I would say the most beautiful one of MY 4 GPR Rangers









Awaiting No 5 sometimes later this year  ... rumours;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldgrid

Looking good. My personnel choice is a Nato. More flexy and keeps it off the wrist for better air flow.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new GPR-B1000 review.


----------



## Maddog1970

Pretty good review, but I think the whole discussion on battery life/charging goes a little off the rails.

I have had my beast for a week......I wear it all day, with the BARO/time screen and the Auto light.....I have used the GPS everyday for my dog walks.....so twice each day.....45mins in the morning and then 90+ in the evening....

I am on 4 bars, it has not dropped from 4 bars and it has only charged via solar, with the red charging dock still wrapped up in the box!

My Garmin Fenix 5 on the other hand, would maybe make it 3 days with that use, then need plugging in......


----------



## K2LINOS

Incoming soon....

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Learning to love the Jaysandkays......and combined with. 26mm Garmin Strap, works really well!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

K2LINOS said:


> Incoming soon....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K2LINOS

The BEAST!!!It is awesome!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @K2LINOS and welcome to the club. Enjoy the beast

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS

Total: 122

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show. Toyota GPR & GG-100-1a9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, my Rangebeast has ruined my collection.. ever since getting it, I haven't had a desire to put on any of my other watches! I feel kinda bad for my gulfie and progress, but the beast is just so awesome....

That said, I do have a problem where the selection wheel will go the wrong direction (even if I click it down, it will go up). I can typically get to where I need to , but can be a hassle at times . Anyone have an idea if it is something I can clean, or will it need to be sent in to get patched up?


----------



## GaryK30

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, my Rangebeast has ruined my collection.. ever since getting it, I haven't had a desire to put on any of my other watches! I feel kinda bad for my gulfie and progress, but the beast is just so awesome....
> 
> That said, I do have a problem where the selection wheel will go the wrong direction (even if I click it down, it will go up). I can typically get to where I need to , but can be a hassle at times . Anyone have an idea if it is something I can clean, or will it need to be sent in to get patched up?


gshock highfashion on YouTube had the same problem with his. He disassembled his Rangeman and tried to fix it, but was unsuccessful so he had to send it to Casio for repair.


----------



## gartner

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, my Rangebeast has ruined my collection.. ever since getting it, I haven't had a desire to put on any of my other watches! I feel kinda bad for my gulfie and progress, but the beast is just so awesome....
> 
> That said, I do have a problem where the selection wheel will go the wrong direction (even if I click it down, it will go up). I can typically get to where I need to , but can be a hassle at times . Anyone have an idea if it is something I can clean, or will it need to be sent in to get patched up?


I am sorry to say, but you will need to send it in for a repair like Gary suggested. I too had the same problem. The crown receiver needs to be changed and if the crown shaft is bent than that needs to be replaced also. The crown is a "strong" weakness in this model. If you mess with the crown in a wrong way, the navigation will instantly go crazy and up and down will be mixed. That is if you let's say bend the crown when trying to remove or reinstall the crown resin cover or if you get a strong hit at your crown resin cover so that it moves the crown. I know because it happened to me twice. I could not believe that it could be so sensitive and that in such a Hulk watch you have to baby the crown like it's made of glass. The crown in this model in my opinion sucks big time.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

In the meantime we have got 2 additional Rangers. Thanks to @JustAbe & @AstroAtlantique Well done 









(Photo @JustAbe )








(Photo: @AstroAtlantique)

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique

Total: 124


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

PacParts how I luv thee!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

124 GPR's so far and lets wait for @casiofool..  ... in the meantime great weekend gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great weekend everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Finally we got Ranger No 125 on F17 Welcome aboard @Arunkulfi and thanks for the great photos. Enjoy the beauty

















[ photo credit @Arunkulfi ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi

Total: 125


----------



## Irf

I have one too:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats No 126 on F17 for @Irf  Well done.,Thanks for sharing !









[ photo credit @Irf ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf

Total: 126


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Member @journeyforce with the arrival of the 35th Anniversary Ranger. Congrats and enjoy. Cracking price you got!









[ photo credit: @journeyforce ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce

Total: 127


----------



## London006

I have resisted temptation for over a year, but gave in yesterday, and pulled the trigger!

















I love it! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @London006 and welcome to the GPR club. Enjoy the beast 









( Photo credit @London006 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006

Total: 128


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Welcome aboard @Terry M. and pls enjoy your new GPR Ranger!









[ credit: @Terry M. ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.

Total: 129


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show!









All 4 released Rangers so far. Will there be another one in 2019? Its about time


----------



## TTR350

Tripple complete:

This is no. 2









And no. 3









: -!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Big congrats. Very nice @TTR350. 2 great new additions! Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.

Total: 131


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Update today iOS


----------



## konakai

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Update today iOS


How well does it work and what are the improvements? Will my phone be notified of the update so I can download?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



konakai said:


> How well does it work and what are the improvements? Will my phone be notified of the update so I can download?


@konakai long time no see here. Always checking the Apple App updates regularly- so that's how I keep them up to date. Gotta check tomorrow. No major improvements I guess.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Great new addition; well done @Guarionex Enjoy the beauty and welcome to the GPR Ranger's club. Enjoy and thanks for sharing !









~ photo credit: @Guarionex ~

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex

Total: 132


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @KoolFrankCastle & @electorn  Well done !


















( credit: @KoolFrankCastle/ @electorn )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn

Total: 134


----------



## geohook

I apologize if this has already been asked, but is the solar charging strong enough to keep the watch going without charging separately? We travel a lot and will spend time away from the ability to charge.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



geohook said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked, but is the solar charging strong enough to keep the watch going without charging separately? We travel a lot and will spend time away from the ability to charge.


Charged all my 4 GPR's once upon arrival ( with the external charger ) After that never again - only outdoors/ sunlight or Saturday's/ Sunday's on my rooftop for few hours 









( received/ and charged last November 2018 ) 








( HK Golf Open 12/ 2018 )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done @Vailen Great score. Congrats and enjoy 









( Photo credit @Vailen )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen

Total: 135


----------



## kwv89

Picked it up in Januarin as my dealer forgot to call over christmas last year when it was super busy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @kwv89

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89

Total: 136


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Congrats @that.gshock.lifeand welcome to the club.









( credit @that.gshock.life )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life

Total: 137


----------



## sky_sun

IS THERE NEW VERSION OF THIS GPR ? maybe in next monday CES 2020


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



sky_sun said:


> IS THERE NEW VERSION OF THIS GPR ? maybe in next monday CES 2020


Long time no see! Where have you been ? In the meantime I carried on with your thread and the GPR Rangers Happy New Year @sky_sun


----------



## sky_sun

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Long time no see! Where have you been ? In the meantime I carried on with your thread and the GPR Rangers Happy New Year @sky_sun


good and great pictures you always add here and in other threads 
howmany gpr do you have and total how many casio do you own lol


----------



## sky_sun

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Long time no see! Where have you been ? In the meantime I carried on with your thread and the GPR Rangers Happy New Year @sky_sun
> 
> i have problem health thats make me cant come and problem hard to get work but for all reasons i thinks the god ..as the god say
> hate a thing and it is good for you; and perhaps you love a thing and it is bad for you. And Allah (the god ) Knows, while you know not.
> thx my freind for asking at me


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

It's been awhile. Next new GPR Ranger owner. Welcome to the club @Rigel and greetings to Izmir 









[ photo credit: @Rigel ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel

Total: 138


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome to the club @ronalddheld Well done ! Enjoy

















[ photo credit: @ronalddheld ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld

Total: 139


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

( photo credit @Dino7 ) Congrats & welcome to the club

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7

Total: 140


----------



## Palmlu

Here's mine.


----------



## Palmlu

Here's mine.
View attachment 14844219


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @Palmlu and welcome to the GPR Ranger club. There's a GPR photo thread as well - pls feel free to show your beauty there. Thanks for sharing and enjoy our G Shock Forum on WUS









( photo credit: @Palmlu )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu

Total: 141


----------



## ronalddheld

Any way to change sunrise/sunset time to a saved location?


----------



## ExplorerTwo

hi all! I caved a couple weeks back and bought the GPR B1000 Rangeman. Am loving it ! (but my MRG is not as its been stuck on my desk for 2 weeks  ). Quick question.....how durable do you think the rangeman strap is? Given that putting it on and taking it off will constantly bend the strap.


----------



## GaryK30

ExplorerTwo said:


> hi all! I caved a couple weeks back and bought the GPR B1000 Rangeman. Am loving it ! (but my MRG is not as its been stuck on my desk for 2 weeks  ). Quick question.....how durable do you think the rangeman strap is? Given that putting it on and taking it off will constantly bend the strap.


Bend the strap as little as possible and it will last longer.


----------



## ExplorerTwo

GaryK30 said:


> Bend the strap as little as possible and it will last longer.


Thanks good vid !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @RFXMM and welcome to the club. Enjoy









( photo credit: @RFXMM )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM

Total: 142


----------



## Drummer1

Hello,
I made a horrible mistake and have been beating myself up about it, and that was that I sold my GPR-B1000TF 35th Anniversary Rangeman a week ago!!!
I decided to start buying some other watch brands for my collection and didn't have the money to make my purchases so I did the stupid thing and flipped my Rangeman and now I regret it because I miss it.
Yes, I know that was stupid of me to do!
If anyone here owns a GPR-B1000TF Rangeman who wants to sell one or knows of someone wanting to sell it, please let me know because I would like to get one and not ever part with it like I did recently.
You can remove one GRP-B1000 from my count on this thread!
Thank You!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Sorry to hear that @Drummer1 :-( The 35th Anniversary Ranger shouldn't be sold :-( but it's not exceptional rare so that's the good news! Despite you still have 2 GPR's. Having said that maybe next time you double check with our members and GPR owners b4 you're going to sell another precious G.... Hopefully you got some real bucks for it! Thanks and I'll be on the lookout ...as well.

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM

Total: 141


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @harryk









( credit @harryk )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK

Total: 142


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A teaser









8 to go gents.... 150 the target


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @DougFNJ  Well done!









[ credit: @DougFNJ ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ

Total: 143


----------



## anto1980

Can we hope to get an sw update to increase some features and data fields as on GBD-H1000?
• GPS distance
• better alti/baro screen
• notifications
• etc.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigswifty1

Highly unlikely because:

1. They want you to spend money buy a GBD-H1000, not get a software update for free
2. Probably 99% of the people who are *going* to own a Rangebeast already do. So, in terms of product development, it's dead in the water.
3. Most of the problems with the Rangebeast are in the phone software and Casio spent peanuts developing that, and shown almost zero interest in maintaining it.

I would like all those firmware updates (and plenty more I could think of), and a complete redo of G-Shock Connected. But it's not going to happen. You're thinking of things from a phone/smartwatch perspective. The goal there is to keep you using it at all costs, hence the focus on maintenance and upgrade. Apple (for example) are happy to sell you a new watch or phone. That's because they know that there is still probably plenty of value in your existing one which you'll hand down or sell to someone who continues to use their app/music/tv ecosystem. They think in terms of usage and users. Casio come from a completely different direction, and all they are interested in doing is selling you a new watch. They think of products, shelves and units sold. Completely different mindsets, corporate focus and revenue models.

I'll be happy if I'm wrong and they do stuff that makes my Rangebeast do what it should, but not holding my breath.

Sorry!
Mike



anto1980 said:


> Can we hope to get an sw update to increase some features and data fields as on GBD-H1000?
> • GPS distance
> • better alti/baro screen
> • notifications
> • etc.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## WestleyMark

I would like one of these. But, having a few Mudmasters and a Rangeman, now seeing the new GBD-H1000, not sure which to get...


----------



## Oldgrid

I've had the GPR b1000 since they first came out but there where a few minor things I didn't like. Rubber straps, switched to NATO strap. Tracking screen can't be zoomed down enough. With the breadcrumb tracking it's hard to follow. I recently broke down and got a Garmin Fenix 6 Pro. So here's a comparison. Garmin has an excellent screen with maps and be be scrolled down. Tracking is by line not breadcrumb. Much easier to see and follow. The bad. Rubber strap. Switched to NATO. Battery goes dead fast unless EVERYTHING is turned off. Max battery used as watch only 25 days. 36 hours GPS tracking. I never had the Casio run down. Pushing buttons is a pain. Casio scroll controls are better. Casio definitely tougher. Anyway I needed something for mapping in some rough brush country and hopefully the Garmin will be useful for that. For everything else the Casio is still the best survival watch.


----------



## Oldgrid

I've had the GPR b1000 since they first came out but there where a few minor things I didn't like. Rubber straps, switched to NATO strap. Tracking screen can't be zoomed down enough. With the breadcrumb tracking it's hard to follow. I recently broke down and got a Garmin Fenix 6 Pro. So here's a comparison. Garmin has an excellent screen with maps and be be scrolled down. Tracking is by line not breadcrumb. Much easier to see and follow. The bad. Rubber strap. Switched to NATO. Battery goes dead fast unless EVERYTHING is turned off. Max battery used as watch only 25 days. 36 hours GPS tracking. I never had the Casio run down. Pushing buttons is a pain. Casio scroll controls are better. Casio definitely tougher. Anyway I needed something for mapping in some rough brush country and hopefully the Garmin will be useful for that. For everything else the Casio is still the best survival watch. 
View attachment 14956071


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Thanks for the balanced input @Oldgrid Always great hearing from you. Let's see some more of your outdoor shots. Like them Be safe - take care









GPR B1000TF-1


----------



## bigswifty1

Thanks to the OP for an interesting comparison, I had been wondering about that Garmin. I agree with you on most of your points about the Rangebeast, although I could add a whole pile more criticisms than you did (don't get me wrong, I love the watch). I totally agree with you that it is utterly hopeless for mapping routes and will be until they add a function in G-Shock Connected to export .GPX files. WHich I don't see happening any time soon. Shame.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

You should post some uplifting comments about the GPR as well @bigswifty1


----------



## Oldgrid

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Be a while before I can hit the trail. Still snowed in here in Cordova Alaska. I plan on doing something but it won't be up to the detailed videos WatchUp69 did on his channel. Unfortunately he's been terminated by YouTube. Hopefully he'l be back. Meanwhile if you want to see what it's like here in the winter scroll back to the other vids I posted for the link. I did get some snow riding in before it got to deep.


----------



## bigswifty1

*Re: the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> You should post some uplifting comments about the GPR as well @bigswifty1
> 
> That is a very reasonable request. Here goes:
> 
> 1. I guess the most uplifting thing I could say about the GPR is that it goes with me, without fail, every serious hike I do. I never wear it on my wrist, but it goes with me.
> 2. It has the most readable negative screen I've ever seen on a watch.
> 3. It has the best "at glance" time-telling of any digital G I've seen.
> 4. Subjective, but for me it has the most intuitive UI of any G I own, particularly handy for a watch which you may not wear regularly and forget where stuff is to be found.
> 5. Wears great for me, despite it's size.
> 6. The actual GPS function is very accurate and generally works well. It's not the watch's fault that it really should work better.
> 
> It kinda kills me every time I make a negative or snarky remark about the Rangebeast. I guess, however, the main takeaways are that I wear it, I hike with it, and I have no plans to get rid of it, so that tells an uplifting story in itself, right?
> 
> Mike


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Such a great post @bigswifty1 Thanks 4 sharing








My girlfriend checking out the TLC RAnger


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

( Photo Credit : @TatsNGuns)

Congrats @TatsNGuns Welcome to the Ranger club

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns

Total: 144


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

6 to go gents 









Ranger overlooking the South China Sea  on a gloomy foggy weekend


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

I'm looking at this watch, falling in love with it and seeing prices all over the place. The best I see new is $588 from an online shop in Texas. Good price? Can it be found better? Thanks!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> I'm looking at this watch, falling in love with it and seeing prices all over the place. The best I see new is $588 from an online shop in Texas. Good price? Can it be found better? Thanks!!!


Great price 4 sureGo for it you're if ready


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Encouragement Major


----------



## that.gshock.life

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> I'm looking at this watch, falling in love with it and seeing prices all over the place. The best I see new is $588 from an online shop in Texas. Good price? Can it be found better? Thanks!!!


Good price! For a good watch!


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Encouragement Major


Did it.....and it came in on the 31st. Real happy..
.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> Did it.....and it came in on the 31st. Real happy..
> .


Super niceWell done


----------



## Running_Late

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> I'm looking at this watch, falling in love with it and seeing prices all over the place. The best I see new is $588 from an online shop in Texas. Good price? Can it be found better? Thanks!!!


What's the name of the shop? That's a great price!
Thnx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

Since 28/12/2018 |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sorry, sorry @Tiribos that I missed ya :-( Thanks for sharing









[ photo credit: @Tiribos ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos

Total: 145


----------



## Tiribos

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sorry, sorry @Tiribos that I missed ya :-( Thanks for sharing
> 
> -----


héhé not posting this here before

;-)|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Glad that I didn't overlook you @Tiribos. That's GPR Ranger no.145 on F17 and one more in the pipeline ( @Major Dawgmeat ) Very impressive everyone; well done gents


----------



## sky_sun

hey friends i add the pool to the thread 
pleas every one vote say what model he already buy 
thank you


----------



## sky_sun

*NOTE 
hey friends i add the pool to the thread 
pleas every one vote say what model he already buy 
thank you*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*









[ photo credit: @axxkicker )

Welcome aboard @axxkicker and big congrats. Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz 
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker

Total: 146


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Total 146 GPR Rangers so far; great job gents









GPR B1000-1bjr


----------



## IndianaFuzz

I just got the OD green Rangebeast to add to my original black model (that I added the blue strap to). Now I have gone from the Rangeman club to the Rangemen club! 😉 Time to put a (2) by my name on the list! 😎


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Added Great addition @IndianaFuzz Congrats and enjoy. The olive drab GPR is extreme cool Thanks for sharing; thanks for updating your Ranger tally

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker

Total: 147


----------



## sky_sun

Deepsea_dweller 
thankyou for amazing picture its nice one

IndianaFuzz
thankyou nice photo for amazing watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*



Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> Did it.....and it came in on the 31st. Real happy..
> .


Let's have some photos @Mayor Dawgmeat pls  Gotta add you


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*the next new RANGMAN GPR-B1000 ===>800$ ?*

Rarely checking the 'What's your latest purchase' thread but a GPR Ranger photo popped up on my TapaTalk  Big congrats @batosai117 Well done. Enjoy and pls check out the great photo thread as well. You may add yours as well, whenever the time is right









( credit: @batosai117 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117

[ added one more @that.gshock.life I think if I remember correctly, that he has 2 GPR-B1000tf ]

Total: 149
.... 1 to go


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The 150th GPR B1000 Rangeman on WUS- F17 
Tada @DimGR  Well done! Enjoy









[ photo credit @DimGR ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR

Total: 150


----------



## Oldgrid

I promised to do a brief comparison of the GPR vs Garmin Fenix 6 pro. Here it is. This is not a full on tech review. Just the things that interest guys like me.


----------



## Oldgrid

I promised to do a brief comparison of the GPR vs Garmin Fenix 6 pro. Here it is. This is not a full on tech review. Just the things that interest guys like me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oldgrid said:


> I promised to do a brief comparison of the GPR vs Garmin Fenix 6 pro. Here it is. This is not a full on tech review. Just the things that interest guys like me.


Thanks for posting @Oldgrid


----------



## Kruszakus

Has anyone tried putting the side bezel on, without taking off the crown? Or do you always have to take the crown off before doing that?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Its been a long long time since the last GPR addition here! Congrats @DP85 Great job and enjoy 









( courtesy of @DP85 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85

Total: 151


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

Hi! I am new here, this forum has helped me to decide which watch to buy, thank you! But it wasn't so hard decision  I went for new G-SHOCK RANGEMAN  I bought the previous model 5 years ago and it was on my wrist all the time. I personally didn't believe that it survives some of my actions. That's why I love G-Shock watches. It isn't just a watch, it is part of my life now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @BUSHCRAFTech and what a great start Excellent choice. Lovely shot as well. You may post in our G Shock 'Nature Thread' as well. Enjoy our forum, enjoy the Ranger. All the best v and take good care.









( photo credit: @BUSHCRAFTech )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech

Total: 152


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome aboard @BUSHCRAFTech and what a great start Excellent choice. Lovely shot as well. You may post in our G Shock 'Nature Thread' as well. Enjoy our forum, enjoy the Ranger. All the best v and take good care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( photo credit: @BUSHCRAFTech )
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow (2)
> Deepsea_dweller (4)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (3)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz (2)
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350 (3)
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> Jlawjj
> aparezco
> Scout
> Drummer1 (2)
> emptywrist
> kj2
> S.L.
> oscarduke
> Pedronev85
> deonprins88
> 0311B50
> dogandcatdentist
> fcasoli (2)
> Atomant
> Jsf721
> Bulldog
> bratz
> Derek N
> dssd027
> Divine_Madcat
> Adam020
> Hotblack Desiato
> DaveAdavidson
> malJohann
> anto1980
> Maddog1970
> K2LINOS
> JustAbe
> AstroAtlantique
> Arunkulfi
> Irf
> journeyforce
> London006
> Terry M.
> Guarionex
> KoolFrankCastle
> electorn
> Vailen
> kwv89
> that.gshock.life (2)
> Rigel
> ronalddheld
> Dino7
> Palmlu
> RFXMM
> harryK
> DougFNJ
> TatsNGuns
> Tiribos
> axxkicker
> batosai117
> DimGR
> DP85
> BUSHCRAFTech
> 
> Total: 152


Thank you for kind words! May I post the same image second time in that other thread too? I don't want to spam  I have more images&video coming too. I am working on cinematic real world review of this watch in true wilderness


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

BUSHCRAFTech said:


> Thank you for kind words! May I post the same image second time in that other thread too? I don't want to spam  I have more images&video coming too. I am working on cinematic real world review of this watch in true wilderness


Awesome; yes pls, same image is cool and any additional ones! Thanks in advance


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

New member, new owner of the awesome GPR  WowWelcome aboard @xkonx  Would an entry. Such 2 beautiful shots. Enjoy your Ranger, enjoy our forum. Well done and thanks for sharing with us

















[ photo credit: @xkonx )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx

Total: 153


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big Congrats @Mitch100 Well done








( photo credit @Mitch100 )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100

Total: 154


----------



## Pete26

Don't forget me 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @Pete26 and welcome aboard 










GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26

Total: 155


----------



## Pete26

Thanks for that. It's a great club to be a member of 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spotted 2 more GPR members. Congrats @t minus and @Kurt Behm



















GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
Maddog1970
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm

Total: 157

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stockae92 said:


> View attachment 15357936


Glad you got it back. It's a great colour. GPR Owners list remains unchanged Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Minus @Maddog1970 
GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (2)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm

Total: 156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

On a more positive note .... 









My girlfriend loves the GPR .. especially the olive one and the blue tlc!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

No idea there was such a list, makes me really want to be a part of the family! Doing my due diligence on the model now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kritameth said:


> No idea there was such a list, makes me really want to be a part of the family! Doing my due diligence on the model now.


 That's the spirit 








Hong Kong Repulse Bay









Shutter Island  ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Yes, my Rangebeast has moved on...in the end, it’s cons outweighed the pros......slow GPS pickup and no distance travelled while in track mode....but hey, it is what it is....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yep of course @Maddog1970entirely up to you if you hang on to it or ditching it eventually and moving on; different strokes for different folks. The GPR's are still the faves amongst all my G's and I have a few Hope there will be at least one more release


----------



## duke4c2

Snape315 said:


> And THAT will be Awesome!
> 
> I've been hoping to for Casio to produce a Smart Watch with Solar Power for the basic watch functionality. This looks like a HUGE step in that right direction.
> 
> I'm in!


It's frustrating to see how casio would not update firmware on GPS Rangman to get at least notifications.
No real reason not to do it but here we are...abandoned model...


----------



## Oldgrid

Back in July I crashed my ATV. This is just a vid on how I'm recovering and damage to my gear. I mention the GPR B1000 that survived.


----------



## Worker

Glad to hear you're healing up well!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gotta check out later @Oldgrid  Thanks for sharing and very happy that you're recovering well  Take good care

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Support & well wishes for @Oldgrid Watched the video the other day. Glad you have recovered and everything going well also with therapist. Thanks again for sharing. Really appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Finally picked up the GPR-B1000TLC for my collection. I am currently at 3 now and still need the GPR-B1000-1BER. 
I love the color combination on the strap and bezel. Have a great day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

It's been awhile here  Huge congrats & an exceptional score @Drummer1! Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm

Total: 157


----------



## konakai

I have had mine for a while, It's time I joined.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome to the club @konakai Big congrats. Enjoy 

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai

Total: 158

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's been awhile here  Huge congrats & an exceptional score @Drummer1! Enjoy


It has been a long time. I was patiently waiting for a great deal on a GPR-B1000TLC and finally found one ?. I am very happy with my GPR-B1000 Rangemen trio!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Drummer1 said:


> It has been a long time. I was patiently waiting for a great deal on a GPR-B1000TLC and finally found one . I am very happy with my GPR-B1000 Rangemen trio!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice picture ?!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @Drummer1 Ok took the liberty and have added 2 new owners of the GPR Ranger. Congrats to @jkg and @CC ( what took you so long ) Well done gents and enjoy. Still going strong for sure 









( credit to: @jkg )








( credit to: @CC )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC

Total: 160


----------



## dboulders

I finally have GPR-B1000 incominggggg!!!! I'll post some pics when it finally arrives!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

dboulders said:


> I finally have GPR-B1000 incominggggg!!!! I'll post some pics when it finally arrives!!!!


Great news! Congrats in advance 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guarionex

dboulders said:


> I finally have GPR-B1000 incominggggg!!!! I'll post some pics when it finally arrives!!!!


Welcome to the big boy club

Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

I already posted this in the latest purchase thread but I had to post here too!


----------



## johnny.bravus

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks @Drummer1 Ok took the liberty and have added 2 new owners of the GPR Ranger. Congrats to @jkg and @CC ( what took you so long ) Well done gents and enjoy. Still going strong for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( credit to: @jkg )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( credit to: @CC )
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow (2)
> Deepsea_dweller (4)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (3)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz (2)
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350 (3)
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> Jlawjj
> aparezco
> Scout
> Drummer1 (3)
> emptywrist
> kj2
> S.L.
> oscarduke
> Pedronev85
> deonprins88
> 0311B50
> dogandcatdentist
> fcasoli (2)
> Atomant
> Jsf721
> Bulldog
> bratz
> Derek N
> dssd027
> Divine_Madcat
> Adam020
> Hotblack Desiato
> DaveAdavidson
> malJohann
> anto1980
> K2LINOS
> JustAbe
> AstroAtlantique
> Arunkulfi
> Irf
> journeyforce
> London006
> Terry M.
> Guarionex
> KoolFrankCastle
> electorn
> Vailen
> kwv89
> that.gshock.life (2)
> Rigel
> ronalddheld
> Dino7
> Palmlu
> RFXMM
> harryK
> DougFNJ
> TatsNGuns
> Tiribos
> axxkicker
> batosai117
> DimGR
> DP85
> BUSHCRAFTech
> xkonx
> Mitch100
> Pete26
> t minus
> Kurt Behm
> konakai
> jkg
> CC
> 
> Total: 160


You have 4!!!  
I envy you now!


----------



## Kaalam Payani

A newcomer to the community. And my first ever post. Enjoying the forum for sometime and decided to jump in a few days back.

Own the mighty Rangeman for about a year. Loving the looks of this beast ever since i had. This is the black version wearing TLC band.


----------



## derek2560

Does anybody have a picture of this Rangeman watch (GPR-B1000) next to the Frogman (which I think is GWF-D1000)? Also, can you help me make a purchase decision between them? Benefits, pros, cons between them? Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Funky! Scanned through all my file photos and then all sorts of GPR Ranger combinations popped up but not the combo you have been looking for @derek2560  But there you go - at last 









Left: GWF-D1000arr-1jr Antarctic Research ROV Frogman 
Right: GPR-B1000tf-1jr Magma Ocean 35th Anniversary Rangeman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard and welcome to the club! Great entry to the G world @Kaalam Payani Enjoy Super cool photo as well; thanks for sharing.









[ photo credit: @Kaalam Payani ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani

Total: 161

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more new addition and new GPR Ranger. Welcome to the club  Big congrats @dboulders and thanks for sharing. Enjoy the beauty 









[ photo credit to: @dboulders ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders

Total: 162

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show ... 

















Thanks a lot @johnny.bravus


----------



## johnny.bravus

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just 4 show ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot @johnny.bravus


Beautiful and impressive. Is this your favorite model?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

johnny.bravus said:


> Beautiful and impressive. Is this your favorite model?


Thanks a lot. Yes it is, followed by the GWG 1000 Mudmaster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot. Yes it is, followed by the GWG 1000 Mudmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I see. Well, this leads to another question, if you may: how many (also amazing) GWG 1000 were necessary to scratch your itch? Lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

johnny.bravus said:


> I see. Well, this leads to another question, if you may: how many (also amazing) GWG 1000 were necessary to scratch your itch? Lol


10 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derek2560

What does GPR-B1000-1BDR mean compared to GPR-B1000-1B? Any and all information is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cezwho

The moment I saw the advertisement for this piece 2 years ago, I immediately fell in love with it! But sadly, things had to be prioritised back then, this piece was just simply out of reach for me.

Now, Thank heavens for the blessings received, I can now revisit this "Want" of mine. 

I just recieved my tracking number a few minutes ago and hope to be officially part of this group in a few days time!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats & great news @cezwho Pls post few photos upon arrival if possible. I truly can imagine how excited you're at the moment. A fine G Shock, almost perfect imho and still going strong after a couple of years!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cezwho

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats & great news @cezwho Pls post few photos upon arrival if possible. I truly can imagine how excited you're at the moment. A fine G Shock, almost perfect imho and still going strong after a couple of years!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm very excited! Purchased it late afternoon Friday - but seller can only ship today as yesterday was a holiday in Japan.

Already following it via shipment notifications, it cleared Japan Customs 30mins ago!

Oh will definitely post photos once it arrives


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cezwho

Patience really does yield results! Fresh out of the box 😁


----------



## cezwho

And now I'm just making sure that it's physically "well"


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @cezwho and big congrats. Enjoy 


















[ photo credit to: @cezwho ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho

Total: 163

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cezwho

Just checking with you guys - the parts where the charger clips on to the watch, it's resin right (all 3 sides)? Not metal?

ETA: Just saw my answer in the tear down video and at pacparts - it's resin. I really thought I scratched it when I installed the charger


----------



## cezwho

Got my 2nd one BUT it's going back for a replacement


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hopefully all will be good @cezwho Adding your second Ranger right away. Pls keep us in the loop and fingers crossed









[ photo credit to @cezwho ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)

Total: 164

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cezwho

Hey guys, can you check on your own RangeBeasts, how's the beep tone?

My 1st one on the left has that high pitch sound. However, the 2nd one has a lower pitch sound.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kwazux

Which beep tone does your watch have? Because if some of you also have a similar lower pitch sound, then I won't even bother exchanging - maybe it's a production version change.


----------



## cezwho

Anyone can help me out here please? Just want to get your feedback...

I'm now thinking it's a production change as when the old B1000 goes to PS, the screen goes all Black. However on the new one, the screen is all white.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Don't have my Rangers at the moment ... Gotta check the tone this weekend @cezwho (btw never tried, checked b4 ) but should be adjustable via the G Shock Connected app ?.... maybe someone can chime in as well 









( my girlfriends choice today )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cezwho

Thanks @Deepsea_dweller! Will appreciate it.

The Connect app will just enable and disable the beep tone. Just want to make sure my 2nd one is not defective in terms of the beep tone (how the pitch sounds)

@Everyone in this group

Additional FYI, seller asked me to charge to full then check if the beep tone changes - it didn't, the 1st one still has a higher pitch beep tone than the 2nd one


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kwoTnv


----------



## watch-ing

gartner said:


> I am sorry to say, but you will need to send it in for a repair like Gary suggested. I too had the same problem. The crown receiver needs to be changed and if the crown shaft is bent than that needs to be replaced also. The crown is a "strong" weakness in this model. If you mess with the crown in a wrong way, the navigation will instantly go crazy and up and down will be mixed. That is if you let's say bend the crown when trying to remove or reinstall the crown resin cover or if you get a strong hit at your crown resin cover so that it moves the crown. I know because it happened to me twice. I could not believe that it could be so sensitive and that in such a Hulk watch you have to baby the crown like it's made of glass. The crown in this model in my opinion sucks big time.


gartner, whats casios price for changing the stem? i guess about 100euros and more?


----------



## gartner

watch-ing said:


> gartner, whats casios price for changing the stem? i guess about 100euros and more?


If I remember correctly, the price at Casio service center for the receiver was about 50 eur(mine was covered under warranty). Crown with the shaft is a separate part, but I think it is cheaper than the recevier so 100 eur for labor and parts sounds right.

I found a great site in Poland and have ordered from them twice. Great prices, no problems and all parts are genuine.

Receiver:








ORYGINALNY SWITCH CASIO GPR-B1000


CASIO




www.swiatzegarkow24.pl





Crown:








ORYGINALNY PRZYCISK FUNKCJI CASIO GPR-B1000 GPR-B1000TF-1


CASIO




www.swiatzegarkow24.pl


----------



## Omegaman21

just picked up my rangeman today, this joint is a beast!


----------



## anto1980

[QUOTE = "gartner, post: 53084418, membro: 1297881"]
Se non ricordo male, il prezzo del ricevitore presso il centro di assistenza Casio era di circa 50 euro (il mio era coperto da garanzia). La corona con l'albero è una parte separata, ma penso che sia più economica del ricevitore, quindi 100 euro per manodopera e parti sembrano giusti.

Ho trovato un ottimo sito in Polonia e ho ordinato da loro due volte. Ottimi prezzi, nessun problema e tutte le parti sono originali.

Ricevitore:
[URL unfurl = "true"] https://www.swiatzegarkow24.pl/produkty/11469-oryginalny-switch-casio-gpr-b1000.html [/ URL]

Corona:
[URL unfurl = "true"] https://www.swiatzegarkow24.pl/prod...sk-funkcji-casio-gpr-b1000-gpr-b1000tf-1.html [/ URL]
[/CITAZIONE]
Mine was repaired in warranty! (I broken it during bezel reassemling)


----------



## watch-ing

gartner said:


> If I remember correctly, the price at Casio service center for the receiver was about 50 eur(mine was covered under warranty). Crown with the shaft is a separate part, but I think it is cheaper than the recevier so 100 eur for labor and parts sounds right.
> 
> I found a great site in Poland and have ordered from them twice. Great prices, no problems and all parts are genuine.
> 
> Receiver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORYGINALNY SWITCH CASIO GPR-B1000
> 
> 
> CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swiatzegarkow24.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORYGINALNY PRZYCISK FUNKCJI CASIO GPR-B1000 GPR-B1000TF-1
> 
> 
> CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swiatzegarkow24.pl


great one, thanks. i will take a look.


----------



## Omegaman21

I love this thing, got all dusty from saw work and all I had to do was rinse it off and it was as good as new!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @Omegaman21 Enjoy 









[ photo credit @Omegaman21 ]

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)
Omegaman21

Total: 165

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gartner

anto1980 said:


> Mine was repaired in warranty! (I broken it during bezel reassemling)


Yes, mine also.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome catch @therion and congrats on the special 35th Ranger. Surely one of the finest! Enjoy the beauty and thanks for sharing 









( photo credit: @therion )

GPR-B1000 owners list

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)
Omegaman21
therion

Total: 166

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Honouring @therion 's Magma Ranger 










My sweetheart enjoying the 1st Round of the Hong Kong Golf Open 2018 while sporting the just released 35th Anniversary GPR B1000tf-1jr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boomit

I dig it!


----------



## therion

@Deepsea_dweller : Thank you for adding me to the list  It really is a fine watch, pics don't really do it justice. I didn't think I'd love it as much as I do.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

therion said:


> @Deepsea_dweller : Thank you for adding me to the list  It really is a fine watch, pics don't really do it justice. I didn't think I'd love it as much as I do.


@therion You're welcome. There's a fine photo thread (GPR B1000)Just scroll a bit further down as you may add - from time to time - your fave GPR shots as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cezwho

Wanna waste 2:39 seconds of your time? Click here. ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

As it stands ( 1 May 2021 )

GPR-B1000 owners list on F17

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)
Omegaman21
therion

Total: 166










Well done gents. I think the Ranger has been pretty successful on F17. I personally truly have enjoyed the journey. Let's see if we will be seeing the next GPR generation in not so distant future. Would be cool. Have fun and enjoy the ride and thanks for participating & sharing. Special shout out & thank you to the OP @sky_sun!


----------



## Oldgrid

Rolled the ATV last summer. The GPR hit the ground hard enough to bruise my wrist but survived. The Honda and I both needed some body work. Anyway here's a vid from last week with a couple seconds of me using the GPR b1000 compass. It's a bit long but enjoy. 
A Trail Hunt - YouTube


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great to have you back @Oldgrid and thanks for sharing. Definitely will be watching your YouTube - Trail Hunt later tonight. Always enjoying your clips. Stay safe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmcobvious

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great to have you back @Oldgrid and thanks for sharing. Definitely will be watching your YouTube - Trail Hunt later tonight. Always enjoying your clips. Stay safe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need to show my showcase

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

We got a new GPR B1000 owner. Congrats @OrangeOrange. Enjoy









[ photo credit to: @OrangeOrange ]

GPR-B1000 owners list on F17

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
Drummer1 (3)
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)
Omegaman21
therion
OrangeOrange

Total: 167

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Update ** update **

GPR-B1000 owners list on F17 

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)
Omegaman21
therion
OrangeOrange 

Total: 164


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @venEnjoy









[ photo credit @ven ]

GPR-B1000 owners list on F17

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)
Omegaman21
therion
OrangeOrange 
ven

Total: 165

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @MannyScoots. Congrats and enjoy









[ photo credit @MannyScoots ]

GPR-B1000 owners list on F17

mtb2104 
kubr1ck 
Time4Playnow (2)
Deepsea_dweller (4)
GregNYC
Jomarr (3)
T3C
Cowboy Bebop (3)
Daniel JB
ArtDirik 
Alan From New York
Beeman1979 
hasto092 
asterix550 
Leon007 
Clockit 
HeadOffice 
maxpowerful 
Aenkor 
RandM 
Oreezy 
andyahs (3)
willydribble 
Ottovonn 
javylsu (3) 
JanW 
Oldgrid 
Worker 
jpcwon 
ccoffin1333
jay6ird 
IndianaFuzz (2)
Bill R W
millioncobra
elborderas 
Trailhead23
nkwatchy
jdmvette
Jarv 
NizamNizzkun
TTR350 (3)
vonalim
Science451
cbkihong 
usfcs
MORGANpl
William1Wilson
Sailordoc 
taamax
dutchguy2 
craniotes 
natrep (2)
pihalbe
dududuckling (2)
dieselten
sticky 
Colderamstel
Queen6
Mister X
Falconeye75
Dr.Who
marked 
Javelin 
TheloniousFox
romseyman
KCMitch77
DarkuLJX
gartner
salimuk
Adrian Markus 
Camguy
DavidWebb
starhammer10
paperchasin
stockae92
AlexxvD
zuiko 
GeSte
Jlawjj
aparezco
Scout 
emptywrist
kj2
S.L.
oscarduke
Pedronev85
deonprins88
0311B50
dogandcatdentist
fcasoli (2)
Atomant
Jsf721
Bulldog
bratz 
Derek N
dssd027
Divine_Madcat
Adam020
Hotblack Desiato
DaveAdavidson
malJohann
anto1980
K2LINOS
JustAbe
AstroAtlantique
Arunkulfi
Irf
journeyforce
London006
Terry M.
Guarionex
KoolFrankCastle
electorn
Vailen 
kwv89
that.gshock.life (2)
Rigel
ronalddheld
Dino7
Palmlu
RFXMM
harryK
DougFNJ
TatsNGuns
Tiribos
axxkicker
batosai117 
DimGR
DP85
BUSHCRAFTech 
xkonx
Mitch100
Pete26
t minus
Kurt Behm
konakai 
jkg
CC
Kaalam Payani
dboulders
cezwho (2)
Omegaman21
therion
OrangeOrange 
ven 
MannyScoots

Total: 166


----------



## sky_sun

the RANGMAN GPR-B1000 WAS DESCUNTINED









every one have it he can vot up ther
thx to all members


----------



## sky_sun

HELLO OWNERS 
if you have it vote up ther in the poll


Deepsea_dweller said:


> We got a new GPR B1000 owner. Congrats @OrangeOrange. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ photo credit to: @OrangeOrange ]
> 
> GPR-B1000 owners list on F17
> 
> mtb2104
> kubr1ck
> Time4Playnow (2)
> Deepsea_dweller (4)
> GregNYC
> Jomarr (3)
> T3C
> Cowboy Bebop (3)
> Daniel JB
> ArtDirik
> Alan From New York
> Beeman1979
> hasto092
> asterix550
> Leon007
> Clockit
> HeadOffice
> maxpowerful
> Aenkor
> RandM
> Oreezy
> andyahs (3)
> willydribble
> Ottovonn
> javylsu (3)
> JanW
> Oldgrid
> Worker
> jpcwon
> ccoffin1333
> jay6ird
> IndianaFuzz (2)
> Bill R W
> millioncobra
> elborderas
> Trailhead23
> nkwatchy
> jdmvette
> Jarv
> NizamNizzkun
> TTR350 (3)
> vonalim
> Science451
> cbkihong
> usfcs
> MORGANpl
> William1Wilson
> Sailordoc
> taamax
> dutchguy2
> craniotes
> natrep (2)
> pihalbe
> dududuckling (2)
> dieselten
> sticky
> Colderamstel
> Queen6
> Mister X
> Falconeye75
> Dr.Who
> marked
> Javelin
> TheloniousFox
> romseyman
> KCMitch77
> DarkuLJX
> gartner
> salimuk
> Adrian Markus
> Camguy
> DavidWebb
> starhammer10
> paperchasin
> stockae92
> AlexxvD
> zuiko
> GeSte
> Jlawjj
> aparezco
> Scout
> Drummer1 (3)
> emptywrist
> kj2
> S.L.
> oscarduke
> Pedronev85
> deonprins88
> 0311B50
> dogandcatdentist
> fcasoli (2)
> Atomant
> Jsf721
> Bulldog
> bratz
> Derek N
> dssd027
> Divine_Madcat
> Adam020
> Hotblack Desiato
> DaveAdavidson
> malJohann
> anto1980
> K2LINOS
> JustAbe
> AstroAtlantique
> Arunkulfi
> Irf
> journeyforce
> London006
> Terry M.
> Guarionex
> KoolFrankCastle
> electorn
> Vailen
> kwv89
> that.gshock.life (2)
> Rigel
> ronalddheld
> Dino7
> Palmlu
> RFXMM
> harryK
> DougFNJ
> TatsNGuns
> Tiribos
> axxkicker
> batosai117
> DimGR
> DP85
> BUSHCRAFTech
> xkonx
> Mitch100
> Pete26
> t minus
> Kurt Behm
> konakai
> jkg
> CC
> Kaalam Payani
> dboulders
> cezwho (2)
> Omegaman21
> therion
> OrangeOrange
> 
> Total: 167
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


how many to mow .i hope they voted up their


----------



## sky_sun

sky_sun said:


> the RANGMAN GPR-B1000 WAS DESCUNTINED
> View attachment 16108051
> 
> 
> every one have it he can vot up ther
> thx to all members


----------

